# Official TTC after Implanon removal thread!



## Nickij

OK seems like there are a few of us TTC that have had the Implant removed, so thought it would be nice to have an official thread so we can all track how we are doing, and share experiences, and hopefully get questions answers.

Well I only had my implant removed on the 11th of Nov this years, after having it in since March. At the time I had it in I was no sure when we were going to TTC a second, and as life was so hectic with a baby I felt sure I would forget to take the pill if I went back to that. So Implanon seemed like the ideal solution at the time, and the doctor assured me that my fertility would return almost immediately after having it removed. The whole time I had the implant in I have not had a period.

However since then, and planning on a second child I have done a bit more research on the internet and found it can sometimes take months for AF to even return, so this has cause me some concern.....

So far I have not had a withdrawal or AF, but it has only been two weeks odd. But I have been doing OPK's and this week got positive on them so am hoping that this is a sign that things will return to normal fairly quick.

Hope this thread will become useful to all of us:)


*Thread Stats*

*BeesBella* Implant removed June 10 (had possible chemical pregnancy Dec 2010)

*blaze777* Implant removed 17/1 period 23/2 :bfp: on 24/3/11

*bw9522* Implant removed Apr 09, now having regular AF's

*Cashewnut* :bfp: 21/3/11

*Gem87*Implant removed: 19/11/10 Still awaiting AF

*Heather_P* Date removed : December 2nd First AF: January 4th 

*Jin* Implant removed 26/11/10 1st AF started 01/01/2011.

*Katwa8*. Implant removed: 09/02/11

*karentia* Implant Removed 10/2/11

*Littlelday23* Implant Removed: 10/11/2010 First 13/12/2010 

*loveylovw* Implant removed: 06/12/2010 1st AF on 27/12/2010 

*MrsDavo* Implant removed: 23/01/2011

*Ms Tudor Rose* Implant out 3/2/11 first AF 20/2/11

*Nickij*: Implant removed: 11/11/10; First true AF: 9/12/10 :bfp: 14/03/2011

*proudmummsey* Implant removed Dec 2010 :bpf: 21/3/11

*Punk_Chick*: Implant Removed: 25/11/10 First AF: 25/12/10

*Rose1990* Implant Removed: 17/01/11

*Somersetlass* Implant Removed 21/2/11 First AF: 26/02/11

*trying1230* Implant removed: 06/01/2007

*tryng4another* Implant removed: 14/10/10 1st af: 18/11/2010 Next AF should have been due 15/12/2010; Now it 2nd january still nothing waiting but BFN

*Xerinx*:Implant out 12/11/10; 1st AF 11/12/10 Next AF due 8/01/11


----------



## punk_chick

Thanks for making the thread, I had mine out around the same time as you and still waiting for AF to arrive. My Dr said it should be out of my system within 48 hrs so fingers crossed me and OH have something special to celebrate at xmas or New Year :winkwink:


----------



## Violet3

Hey :) I replied to your other post before the suggestion to make an official thread cropped up !
Anyway, I had Implanon removed on the 7th of September after 6 months (tried to get it out after 3 months because I had awful side effects- basically everything imaginable !) And had a withdrawal bleed on the 10th, so after 3 days. Then a had a 'proper' period on the 19th of October, 39 days after the withdrawal bleed. I was hoping the 39 days could be a guideline as to when my periods would be, but it's now been 40 days since my October AF and I'm not even spotting ! I did have pains a few days ago until about friday or yesterday, but they've just.. Dissapeared ! What the heck ? Any similar experiences ?
By the way, been NTNP for about 8 days now and am on Pregnacare Conceive because me and OH were going to start 'officially' trying to TTC after AF. Surely there's no way I'm pregnant already.
X


----------



## Gem87

Hi all

Had implant in for 2yrs 9 months and had it removed on the 21st and still no sign of AF!! Doc told me that fertility would return immidiately but not so sure!

AF's have always been a bit all over the place nothing for 6 weeks then on for 10days + so i think it will be difficult!

have started to test for OV but again nothing as yet will be interesting to see how everyone gets on and i will keep you all updated on my situation.

like others i have heard lots of diff stories! my guess is everyone is diff and depends on how long you had the implant!

good luck to all TTC fingers crossed for BFP for all soon!


----------



## Cashewnut

I'm glad my thread sparked off an official one =]

I had my implanon removed on the 25th of this month and have yet to have an withdrawal bleed, I've had constant on and off crampin since its come out but no sign of any bleeding. 

My periods have never been regular, they have always been every 6-10 weeks, or anywhere inbetween, so its hard for me to tell when I should expect it next. I was told that fertillity would return to normal as soon as it was removed, and the OH and I did :sex: the night I had it taken out lol, Although I'm pretty sure nothing would happen this soon especially without a withdrawal bleed or anything, or perhaps im being naive lol


----------



## Cakeface

Hi, I've already posted on a couple of over threads about ttc after implanon, but wanted to join to "official" one! Had implanon out on the 20th October, followed a couple of weeks later by a 3 day withdrawl bleed. Had my "proper" AF on the 23rd November, which lasted 5 days, so am currently on CD7. 

I only had the implant in for 6 months, and I hated it! The only positive was no periods, but I had really bad side effects with it, nausea, extreme tiredness, painful breasts, so was quite glad to get it removed. Before that was on cerazette, and also no periods, and can't actually remember what my cycle was like before BC!

Am going to start OPK'ing this cycle, might start testing tomorrow in case I miss it!


----------



## tryng4another

woohoo a thread just on the implanon.on the 21st of oct, i had my implanon removed, also like you all i was told everything can return back to normal within 48hours.well 5weeks later i had af which lasted 3-4days.so not too long at all.then a week later i had the tiniest little bit of spotting along with cramps which these lasted about 1hour or so.

i had the implanon in for 1yr and 1month.at the time of getting it in me and oh had not planned on ttc until we were both completely ready for another.

now is that time, and i think i am more stressed this time than i was when ttc 1#.with 1# it took 3months so im not quite expecting everything to happen this quick.but i would at least like my body back to normal.


----------



## EnglishGirl

Joining you here! Removed the implanon on the 1st of November, AF showed up the 24th and now on CD6...
Just like Cakeface I'm using OPK's this cycle, starting tomorrow!


----------



## tryng4another

how is everyone getting on?

bless my poor oh, last night after dtd he had my legs straight up in the air.i think he is getting worse than me.though today i am getting some cramping again.wouldnt it just be great if we all knew what was actually happening in are bodies.

i was speaking to my friend who had the implant in over 3years ago now.she got it taken out so she could ttc.well she had a cycle not long after it was removed and she had managed to get pregnant after that.though i know she does do handstands etc after dtd lol she is so funny.though she does now have 2 gorgeous girls.#1 is 2yrs and #2 is 4months now.

i hope this can give us some positive thinking :) 

xxx


----------



## Violet3

I am now on CD42. Did a test this morning just in case- :bfn:. It's really upset me because not only am I not expexting our little one yet, it means It really is just my cycle that's messed up and not that I'm pg :( ah well. I hope AF shows up soon ! X


----------



## dudesmum

Hi Ladies, 

May I join you?? I had my implant removed on the 8th Sept, had 1st period on 19th Sept, then had a really long cycle of 40 days where I had loads of pg symptoms but eventually AF arrived on 29th Oct, I was hopefully holding out for a BFP for my birthday but was unlucky when I was woken early in the morning of my birthday by AF :-( (29th Nov). 
So now back to the start of another cycle! 

I've a little boy who is 5 who was a fab 'surprise' so have never ttc before.. who'd have thought really how difficult it could be!?

Dudesmum

x


----------



## Babybplz

Hi

I had implanon for 3 full years. had it removed 19 March 2010. As a few friends have had chemical miscarriages following it, we waited until Sept to start TTC. we have been taking Conception Plus vitamins for him and her since March. 

1 year after having the implanon inserted, i started to bleed every 2 weeks. My doc gave me a contraceptive pill to take a couple times a week to stop this, which worked fine. no periods before or after. Periods returned within 6 weeks, and after 1 cycle they regulated to 29 days.

Got our BFP in Nov!


----------



## emmalouise121

Hi ladies :flower:

I had my Implanon removed on 30th Sept this year after having it in for 20 months. Had no problems with it at all apart from the odd bleed. Had WB on the 4th-7th Oct, then started proper AF on the 23rd-27th, had a 32day cycle, started AF again on the 24th-28th, so seems quite regular and normal so far.. fingers crossed it stays that way! :)

:dust:


----------



## Nickij

Ok well for me so good news and bad news.

Firstly I started bleeding tonight - so looking like AF has returns. Bad news - the past 4/5 days I have had positive OPKS and lots of EWCM (including today), so I assumed I was ovulating. Now if I did ovulate my body is a total mess to be getting AF now. If I wasn't ovulating what the hell is going on with the positive OPKs?

Very confused!


----------



## dudesmum

Hi Nickij,

Didn't want to read and run, I've no idea what goes on with our bodies sometimes! My doc said that my fertility would return pretty much straight away but my cycles seem to have been a bit 'all over the place' this one I had no signs whatsover that AF was going to arrive but its been dreadfully heavy one (sorry tmi :blush:) the only upside is that at least it was 30 days after the previous one rather than the 40 days cycle from the month before.

I hope things regulate themselves for you very soon and we all get the :bfp: we are hoping for!

Jo x


----------



## tryng4another

that is very confusing.the things the implant does to your body.i have been so confused about my body that i am considering doing a test.my OH had noticed yesterday that my nipples have darkened.i will be getting the tests today and will prob be doing 1 tomorrow morning.i know it could well be nothing but no harm in trying.


----------



## Cashewnut

I know what you girls mean, Its been a week since having it removed, still no sign of AF, woke up this morning feeling incredibly sick and bloated, all I want to do is test, although I know its going to be too early to tell anything.


----------



## tryng4another

i was reading up on something before to do with the removal of the implant and some1 had said to give it 5-7weeks before testing.mine will be 7weeks tomorrow


----------



## Cashewnut

Yeah the nurse who took mine out told me if no sign of period within the first 4-6 weeks then too test, so i'll b testing dead on christmas day if there is no sign of AF before then.


----------



## punk_chick

Since having my implant out last month I've had a banging headache everyday. As I work in a busy call centre the noise doesn't really help :dohh: Has anyone else had this problem, also I didn't have a withdrawal bleed afterwards but I had only just said bye to AF the day before, what do you guys think? :shrug:


----------



## irish_cob

I had my implant out in July 2009 and have been TTC ever since then with no luck, AF arriving on time every month since :(

I had the opposite problem with the implant, I never stopped bleeding, I just bled constantly for weeks on end, so it was a relief when I had it taken out.

What that means about my fertility I don't know. Just trying to get myself immersed in charting and temping and CBFM-ing and hoping that if I throw myself into it, rather than be cool and just "wait and see" that I'll get my BFP. I've always been scared of being disappointed. At least when I'm not obsessively POAS and temping etc, I have the excuse when AF comes that "we never really tried properly".


----------



## tryng4another

punk_chick said:


> Since having my implant out last month I've had a banging headache everyday. As I work in a busy call centre the noise doesn't really help :dohh: Has anyone else had this problem, also I didn't have a withdrawal bleed afterwards but I had only just said bye to AF the day before, what do you guys think? :shrug:

hi i have had this for about a week now, not sure whether is to do with implant etc or just cos of the cold weather.



i also done a hpt and got a bfn this was with frer.so now its just the matter of keep trying.


----------



## Nickij

Well I was wrong. It wasn't my AF as I only seemed to have a bit of spotting for a couple of hours. Then that was it!! Strange hey?. But then the next day my OPK were no longer postive- so maybe it was ovulation bleeding? though I have never had that before.

First 3 months I had the implant I kept getting a morning sickness like feeling - so much so I was convinced I was pregnant!


----------



## punk_chick

I had the morning sickness feeling for the first few days after having the implant out but I'm positive it was the removal causing it and not being pregnant lol


----------



## tryng4another

well how is every1 getting on?any1 had there af yet?

im hoping that if my body is back to normal now that i would be due af again next week.it would be so good as it is my daughters 2nd birthday next wednesday.though i wouldnt be testing until the weekend cos that would then take me over the 28days.i think i will be having everything crossed over the next week lol and we def wouldnt of missed ov as we dtd every day to every other day.


----------



## MrsDavo

Hi Everyone, 

I am new here :coffee:

I have had Implanon in for 2 years and 3 months - looking to get it removed this month I have an appointment with my doctor on Thursday. Hoping to start trying properly at the end of March 2011. 

I haven't had a single period on Implanon so a bit worried about knowing when I am Ov etc?


----------



## JD'2

i have been away but back now. i had my implanon removed in may and with 24 hours had a bleed with the worst cramp of my life i actually had to take painkillers for the first time in my life. we tried for 3 months then i was redundant so had to stop. i have been on the work train for alittle while and although i do like to be in a place a year after trying for 3 months and getting no where ( thought i would catch on straight away) so now trying again

baby dust to all


----------



## Nickij

Well still no AF for me, but if my OPKs were right I ovulated about 10 days ago, so maybe AF is coming in the next few days. I have certainly being feeling a bit PMS like the past couple of days and a bit of cramping today. I will have had implant out 4 weeks on thursday and done a couple of HPT's but just BFN - which is what I expected anyway, so not really disappointed, just impatient about my body getting itself back on track:)


----------



## tryng4another

i have woke up today with some cramping, so there is something happening, just would like to know what.i am so impatient and just would love to know now.i know the best thing to do is to wait another 10days or so and see if the witch shows up.


----------



## punk_chick

I no what you mean trying4another, I'm marking the days on the calender in the kitchen and its driving me nuts. I've been off work ill for the past 2 days and being at home is driving me up the wall. I hope i'm ok by tomorrow I want to go back to work and get my brain thinking about something else :dohh:


----------



## tryng4another

hope your feeling better soon :)


----------



## xerinx

hey ladies :)

Well i had my implant out 4 weeks ago on friday, i have a a day of withdrawal bleeding and since then nothing!

Ive been doing opks and got a positive 11 days ago, we've been dtd most days since the removal so am hoping that AF doesnt show up this week so i can test!!

But it took us 11 months to get pregnant with logan so i will be in shock if its happened so quick this time!!

Im so tired and thirsty this last week and certain smells are making me heave but im not sure if im reading a bit too much into it!!


----------



## Gem87

Hi girls,

so its been 4 weeks since implant removal and still nothing!

no AF and only faint lines on Ov tests!!

any advice getting so frustrated now!

any advise or comments welcome!

thanks xx:growlmad:


----------



## punk_chick

Have you tried temping as well Gem, this might help to try and pin point if your ovulating :)


----------



## missmayhem

i had implannon out on 8th sept had it in for 2 and a half yrs but inn the end in sent me loopy, soore bbs, hormonal, sucidal at one point.

had it out on the pill for a few days and then OH and i decioded to pot with it


----------



## punk_chick

Hi missmayhem did AF visit after you had it removed? secondly did going back on the pill regulate your cycles?


----------



## Nickij

Well Look like AF has arrived today 4 weeks to the day of having implant removed. Now I know why I have been so grumpy the past few days. PMS! Now I haven't had that in nearly two years lol!

I can't pretend I am not a teeny tiny bit disappointed that we didn't get preggy straight away, but I know I was just dreaming. Now I am happy that I can start using my CBFM from tomorrow and properly start cycle one of TTC.


----------



## xerinx

Well its 4 weeks tomorrow since ive had it out and no signs of AF yet at all.. i bought some ic preg tests so waiting for them to arrive then i will test... im not getting my hopes up yet tho!


----------



## tryng4another

go nickij for getting ur af.i have 2 say i was much happier that mine arrived cos it can help a little on your body returning to normal.if im right mine is due end of next week and each day i am getting more and more impatient.i think i may get oh to hide the hpt and not give me it until at least 20th if af dont come.


----------



## xerinx

Well i did my hpt today and ........ :bfn: i think. Did 2 but they came up with really really faint lines so thinking they are evaps tbh :( Still no sign of AF tho.


----------



## Gem87

punk_chick said:


> Have you tried temping as well Gem, this might help to try and pin point if your ovulating :)

not temping as yet as using OV tests figured they would be more accurate!! but had nothing as yet!!.... getting frustrated as not sure where my body is at!

Had a look at early signs thread and wish i hadn't as im fooling myself into thinking im getting all kinds of symptoms!! im going MAD!!!

might try temping as of next week and try and get into a routine with it! 

any other sugestions welcome girlies

thanks again!!:coffee:


----------



## tryng4another

wow this is the week that either the :witch: should or shouldnt show.fingers crossed she stays away for the right reason and not just that my body is getting back to normal.i so hope she dont show and i get my :bfp:


----------



## xerinx

My AF turned up yesterday so 30 days after removal... Least i now know how long my cycles are and that im back to working properly again!


----------



## tryng4another

i bet you feel so much better knowing that it has returned.i know i did :)


----------



## Gem87

xerinx said:


> My AF turned up yesterday so 30 days after removal... Least i now know how long my cycles are and that im back to working properly again!

can i just ask is this the 1st af since removal? and are you counting your cycle as 30 days??? 

xxxx good luck with your next cycle xxx:thumbup:


----------



## xerinx

It is my 1st after removal hun, im classing my cycle as 29 days as im sure the day you come on is classed as day 1 of your cycle.

Hope this helps hun xx


----------



## Gem87

xerinx said:


> It is my 1st after removal hun, im classing my cycle as 29 days as im sure the day you come on is classed as day 1 of your cycle.
> 
> Hope this helps hun xx

thats great thanks hun xx::thumbup:


----------



## missmayhem

punk_chick said:


> Hi missmayhem did AF visit after you had it removed? secondly did going back on the pill regulate your cycles?

sorry for the delay in reply hun, AF arrived like clock work as far as i remember.... must go check dates...

went on the pill for BC, the implant was for BC but was having nasty side effects, once on the pill a few weeks decided to come off it


----------



## emmalouise121

Hi girls :kiss:

Just thought id pop by. Feeling really crap today.
Went to sleep about 11 last night, didnt wake up till 12 today! :dohh: came downstairs, done the washing/leaning ect now sat with a cuppa relaxing :coffee:

Keep getting really bad tummy pains and sorry this is wayy TMI but every now and again when I go to talk or a burp, I throw up in my mouth a little bit :sick: its really acidic, so im guessing its just indigestion, been going on for about 2-3 days now :nope: feeling so lathargic (sp?) :sleep: , peeing for england and im constantly thirsty rather than hungry.. I know these 'symptoms' arent related as its way too early, wish they'd bugger off and come back when there is a genuine reason for it. :growlmad:

:dust:


----------



## Nickij

Well first AF was very short and light for me (only about 4 days) but I am hoping my cycle will become regular again, so next expected AF is around 8/9 of Jan. 

I keep getting morning sickness feelings it must be the withdrawal from Implanon.

Strange


----------



## tryng4another

well on thursday i thought af would turn up or i would get a bfp if it didnt. af didnt show so i thought yesterday i would test and got bfn.thursday would of been 28days after 1st af from getting the implant removed.i had some of the signs that i was pregnant too.so im not quite sure what is going on.im going to give it another few days and if no show then will test again poss.


----------



## sarah1980

I had my Implanon removed on the 15th September 2010 and had a bleed of some sort on the 19th October 2010, it wasn't quite like a period, it was quite light and not very painful. I was unsure how long my cycle would be so after CD10 we just DTD every other day, it was a slog at times let me tell you, but it worked and I got my BFP on 7th December without having another period.

Hope that helps some of you ladies. Best of luck.

Sarah.x


----------



## Nickij

Thanks Sarah its good to her that it is possible to get BFP so quick after coming off the implant!

Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## Clearsky

I am so glad to find you ladies!

I have using implanon for the last 4 years and have a had AF every month. I had my last AF on 17th Nov, and my implanon removed 8th Dec. I expected a withdrawal bleed at the very least, but hoped for AF on 16th/17th Dec anyway. So far, nothing, zilch! Not even spotting.

I'm really a very impatient person, especially as I concieved DS without effort! It's just so frustrating not knowing what is happening with my body! I assume that because I was on CD21 when I had implant removed, then I must need AF before I can ovulate...or can removal completely change my cycle and trigger ovulation??

Clutching at straws here! 

Sophie xx


----------



## Clearsky

sarah1980 said:


> I had my Implanon removed on the 15th September 2010 and had a bleed of some sort on the 19th October 2010, it wasn't quite like a period, it was quite light and not very painful. I was unsure how long my cycle would be so after CD10 we just DTD every other day, it was a slog at times let me tell you, but it worked and I got my BFP on 7th December without having another period.
> 
> Hope that helps some of you ladies. Best of luck.
> 
> Sarah.x

This is nice to read, really reassuring! And a reminder to be patient (something I struggle with! lol). Congrats on your BFP Sarah, so happy for you xxxx


----------



## Jin

Hi girls. 

I had my implanon removed 3 weeks ago Friday just gone and got a +opk on Friday so 3 weeks to the day. So I guess I should be expecting AF around new years day as this will be 14 dpo. If AF hasn't arrived by the end of the first week of Jan then I shall be testing. At least I know now round about when Af should be due.


----------



## loveylove

YAY so glad I found this thread! I'm fairly new here, had my implanon out on 5th Dec 2010, after 4.5 years (changed after 3). I never really had a period in all that time-some occasional spotting. Sounds stupid but I can't really remember what my 'cycles' were like before so I'm really just lost as to whats going on. 

I have been doing OPKs (almost daily) since 10th Dec, all of which are negative. I know its really soon but my friend had her implanon out at the end of July, and got a bfp by early August... I know this is extremely lucky but I can't help but compare. 

Anyway good luck to you all and I hope we can all keep each other updated! Its nice to meet some ladies who have also have no idea what their CD is lol.


----------



## Clearsky

Aw Loveylove, I know exactly how you feel! I'm only three days behind you as well, and I can't remember what my cycles are like naturally, I've been on some sort of contraception for the last 9 years, inplanon for 4 of them.

I have also been doing OPK's almost daily (I'm afraid to admit, I've also done them twice a day on occassion! lol).

I've felt some sort of niggling cramps on and off for the last couple of days, so hope something is going to happen soon! The wait just seems to drag, doesn't it?

It will be interesting to hear how you get on, seeing as we're in a very similar boat!

Sophie xxx


----------



## EnglishGirl

Hi ladies

My implanon got removed during af. That was the 1st of November. 23 days later af showed up again and last week it happened again. Before implanon I had cycles of 28 days. Is 23cd not a bit short?


----------



## trying1230

Hi this is my first time at this. I am having implanon taken out after the new year so we can start trying for a family. I have read some really mixed reveiws about trying to conceive after implanon, has anyone on here had any trouble or are having trouble conceiving after implanon?? Advice please I am new to this trying for a baby stuff.


----------



## sarah1980

Thanks all and you are all very welcome. I hope you will all be joining us in first trimester soon. 

Sarah.xxx


----------



## loveylove

Clearsky said:


> Aw Loveylove, I know exactly how you feel! I'm only three days behind you as well, and I can't remember what my cycles are like naturally, I've been on some sort of contraception for the last 9 years, inplanon for 4 of them.
> 
> I have also been doing OPK's almost daily (I'm afraid to admit, I've also done them twice a day on occassion! lol).
> 
> I've felt some sort of niggling cramps on and off for the last couple of days, so hope something is going to happen soon! The wait just seems to drag, doesn't it?
> 
> It will be interesting to hear how you get on, seeing as we're in a very similar boat!
> 
> Sophie xxx

How are you getting on?? I still have had no change :cry: I was hoping for at least a positive OPK by now!


----------



## xerinx

Well im meant to be ov'ing yesterday/today (or so it says!), i got a pos opk 3 days ago but today have started getting bloody discharge tmi .. so no idea whats going on with me!!


----------



## heather_p

Had it removed December 2nd. No withdrawal bleeding and no sign of AF. Husband will be home this weekend on R&R from Afghanistan and we are hoping to get pregnant during his 15 days at home. 

just discouraged because I've had no period or signs of returned fertility. Going to buy some OPK's on payday!


----------



## loveylove

Hey Ladies, got my AF today! So I had my implanon removed on 6th December, didn't do OPKs unitil 13th-everyday (got no positives) and then AF came on the 28th... I'm amazed that fter 4.5 years its still as painful as it use to be.... But I'm not complaining.... So am I right in thinking I must have ovulated around the 14th? And if so wouldn't I have got positive OPKs? :flower:


----------



## loveylove

heather_p said:


> Had it removed December 2nd. No withdrawal bleeding and no sign of AF. Husband will be home this weekend on R&R from Afghanistan and we are hoping to get pregnant during his 15 days at home.
> 
> just discouraged because I've had no period or signs of returned fertility. Going to buy some OPK's on payday!

My friend had her implanon removed late July, had no period, and got her BFP on the 10th Aug... anything is possible. Good luck to you and your OH :flower:


----------



## EternalRose

loveylove said:


> heather_p said:
> 
> 
> Had it removed December 2nd. No withdrawal bleeding and no sign of AF. Husband will be home this weekend on R&R from Afghanistan and we are hoping to get pregnant during his 15 days at home.
> 
> just discouraged because I've had no period or signs of returned fertility. Going to buy some OPK's on payday!
> 
> My friend had her implanon removed late July, had no period, and got her BFP on the 10th Aug... anything is possible. Good luck to you and your OH :flower:Click to expand...

Im the friend...:haha:


----------



## loveylove

EternalRose said:


> loveylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heather_p said:
> 
> 
> Had it removed December 2nd. No withdrawal bleeding and no sign of AF. Husband will be home this weekend on R&R from Afghanistan and we are hoping to get pregnant during his 15 days at home.
> 
> just discouraged because I've had no period or signs of returned fertility. Going to buy some OPK's on payday!
> 
> My friend had her implanon removed late July, had no period, and got her BFP on the 10th Aug... anything is possible. Good luck to you and your OH :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Im the friend...:haha:Click to expand...

HEEEEEY there friend!! hehe! You're a fine example of quick BFP after implanon removal :flower:


----------



## Jin

I had my implanon removed 26th of Nov. I got a + opk exactly 3 weeks later and AF arrived 14 days after that. I'm really hoping that this means my body is back to normal. I never thought I'd be so happy for AF to arrive. Now I can get on with properly TTC. 

I'm sure I won't be feeling quite as chuffed if she shows her face again next month :laugh2:


----------



## Nickij

I was thinking maybe I should put in the opening post of this thread our Names date we had Implant removed, Date of first proper AF and then date of BFP when we get them?

What ya think?


----------



## Jin

Personally I think that's a great idea :thumbup:


----------



## xerinx

Yea sounds like a good idea :D


----------



## Nickij

Ok I will do it:)

Just post your info in the thread and I will copy it into the first page:)


----------



## xerinx

I had my implant out 12/11/10

1st AF 11/12/10

Next AF due 8/01/11


----------



## tryng4another

implant removed 14th oct 2010

1st af: 18th nov 2010 lasted 3-4days

slight spotting on 25th nov

af should have been due roughly between 15th dec and 20th i think. its now 2nd january still nothing and bfn

i think this is a great idea for others


----------



## Gem87

Hi Ladies, 

Implant removed on the 19/11/09 (6 weeks and 2 days ago)

No AF as yet and unknown when AF Due!!!!!!

Go envy you girlies who know where you are!!! lol

Have felt strange this last week tho, Heavy feeling low down and a bit achy like im due on but nothing as yet did a test on Friday pm but BFN! 

Any advice welcome!

baby dust to all xxxx


----------



## Nickij

THanks everyone have update the first page.

Gem I sure you meant to say 2010 not 2009 :) so have changed accordingly:)


----------



## punk_chick

Implant Removed: 25th Nov '10
First AF: 25th Dec '10
First Positive OPK: 13th Dec '10 

So my LP looks to be 12 days :)


----------



## Jin

Implant removed 26th Nov 2010. +OPK 17th Dec. 1st AF started 1st January 2011.


----------



## Gem87

Nickij said:


> THanks everyone have update the first page.
> 
> Gem I sure you meant to say 2010 not 2009 :) so have changed accordingly:)

yes your right!!! head not with it either it would seem!!! thanks xxxx:dohh:


----------



## bw9522

Removed apr 09 after 1 yr

cycles now 29day long

no bfp yet


----------



## Nickij

Updated again


----------



## Nickij

Really looking forward to one of us getting our first BFP:)


----------



## xerinx

I know it will be exciting for one of us to get :bfp: And i think a great boost to the rest of us!!


----------



## bw9522

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

for eveyone


----------



## loveylove

Hi Ladies! I had my implant removed 6th December 2010 after 4.5 years (changed after 3).. I got AF on 27th Dec and have been doing OPKs everyday since 13th Dec. I got a very faint positive OPK today... I really don't like the ones I have though, I think they're really unclear! Its nice to see some other people in the same boat as me! good luck girlies :dust:


----------



## tryng4another

will be so good to hear of 1 of us getting are bfp.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## BeesBella

Heya can I join here please (only just seen the thread). I had my implant out in June after having it in for 9 months. After than used condoms for about 5 months and then in November decided we were ready to start TTC. I am now on my 3rd cycle TTC and had a possible chemical last cycle.


----------



## proudmummsey

hey everyone i am new on here and just looking for some help really. i have had my second implant removed 3 weeks ago (due to come out march 2011) because my fiance wants a baby(i have two children already).
anyway just wanted to know if anyone has got pregnant straight after having it removed as i know its only been 3 weeks but i am having few symptoms.

we started trying straight away without waiting and a week later i had two days of very light spotting and now i spend most of my time on the toilet and have light cramps and feeling tired,been docs n she just laughed at me as if i was crazy, done test couple of days ago and negative so i am really not sure wot is goin on.

please help!!!!


----------



## bw9522

after i had mine out i found that i was having ' symptoms ' but they turned out to be nothing.

Hope things are different for you :dust: and keep me updated x


----------



## proudmummsey

thank u that is a big help and yes i wil keep u posted soon as i know anything


----------



## trying1230

Hi all I need some help!

Had my implanon removed yesterday, I didn't have a period while on implanon so not sure when I will ge a period, does anyone have any advice on when I ahould have a period or when I should ovulate? or any advice in general I am new to this ttc. Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks x


----------



## littlelady23

hi everyone :wave:

this is my first post, hope u dont mind me joining in! 

I had my implanon removed on the 10th nov. had a small (withdrawel?) bleed for about 3 days, about 3 days after removal. 
I then had a normal AF on the 13th dec, so i assumed my fertility was back to normal. me and the OH did lots of BD'n just to make sure we didnt miss me ovulating coz i wasnt sure how long my cycle would be. but i started bleeding very lightly on the 4th. its carried on till today, still very light and not the normal red colour...im really confused!! is this AF? if so that would mean I had a 19 day cycle? 

feeling very alone at the mo coz my OH doesnt understand and hates talking about anything AF related, so any answers would be greatly appreciated.

thank u:flower:


ps. I had the implanon in for 18 months. bled constantly for 1st 6 months, then very rarely for the rest of the time. Before i started on any form of contraception my AF was regular as clockwork.


----------



## heather_p

Date removed : December 2nd
First AF: January 4th 

They changed my husbands R&R so he will be home next weekend which is when I should ovulate!!! So baby dust please, he won't be home again until October.


----------



## proudmummsey

had implant removed on the 13th dec 10 and still no sign of anything happening just the strange pregnancy symptoms which i have now been told that is normal and common and that a really bad one awaits me :-( i hate waiting but i just want to know either way. all i know is everyone is different and wil start when my body is ready.


----------



## proudmummsey

good luck heather hope it all goes well for u and fingers crossed ok


----------



## Nickij

All updated:)


----------



## xerinx

Well i was due on today but :witch: hasnt shown!!

Have had a few very very feint lines appear but im thinking they are evaps until i see something stronger!


----------



## Nickij

OOh that sounds good:) Have u tested again today?

The witch got me yesterday! So cycle 3 for me hopefully 3rd time a charm!


----------



## tryng4another

xerinx said:


> Well i was due on today but :witch: hasnt shown!!
> 
> Have had a few very very feint lines appear but im thinking they are evaps until i see something stronger!

oh good luck :)


----------



## tryng4another

heather_p said:


> Date removed : December 2nd
> First AF: January 4th
> 
> They changed my husbands R&R so he will be home next weekend which is when I should ovulate!!! So baby dust please, he won't be home again until October.

hi, i always think things happen for a reason.good luck to you and lots and lots of :dust: for you.


----------



## heather_p

tryng4another said:


> heather_p said:
> 
> 
> Date removed : December 2nd
> First AF: January 4th
> 
> They changed my husbands R&R so he will be home next weekend which is when I should ovulate!!! So baby dust please, he won't be home again until October.
> 
> hi, i always think things happen for a reason.good luck to you and lots and lots of :dust: for you.Click to expand...

Thank you very much! It took us almost 2 years to conceive our son so I'm trying to be cautiously optimisitc.


----------



## trying1230

Hi all, I had my inplanon out on friday and today I have started to bleed is this my actual period or not I'm confused.


----------



## Nickij

I think is probably a withdrawal bleed, if its that soon after having it out.


----------



## windle05

Hi all, I am due to have mine taken out on Friday so finding this has been a god send, I had this with the assurance that fertility returns immediatly however, 6 years later, I am now ready to have a family and reading that this is not the case.

Thank you all for posting, I am truely grateful to see this now and not 6 months down the line when I have stressed myself out thinking something is wrong.

Good luck to everyone stil ttc and to those that baby dust has worked am I in for a long ride?

Claire


----------



## trying1230

trying1230 said:


> Hi all, I had my inplanon out on friday and today I have started to bleed is this my actual period or not I'm confused.

right I only bled or one day and it was very light. Why can't it all just go back to normal it would make things a lot easier. lol x


----------



## KatieTizzle

Ooh I didn't know there was an official thread :) 

I had mine removed on 10th Nov got af on 10th Dec, started charting temps and bd'ing a lot. Buggered temps up tho :( so no clue if or when ovulated. Couple of early bfn's and second af arrived on 8th of Jan. Starting opks this month and try to chart properly lol. Fxed that ov this cycle :) 

Baby dust to all of you ex-implant-ionites! :happydance:


----------



## tryng4another

hoping that since i have got my 2nd af since getting the implant removed that my body will now sort itself out and i will get my bfp in feb.went 7weeks between my 1st af and second.it needs to happen this time or i wont get 1 until june :( hubby has to go away middle of feb for a few weeks then he is back for a few then away end of march until may :( damn you hubby's work u have no consideration that some are ttc haha


----------



## proudmummsey

update
stil nothing as yet but last couple of days been in the worst pain ever and felt very sick soon as i wake up and since yesterday had lots a dizzy spells. went doctor today who has done some tests got a negative but with my history she said that might not b the case so i have had blood taken and i am bein sent to have a scan, feeling very scared as if i dont have a baby then there is something else wrong with me :-( 
wish me luck x


----------



## xerinx

Well i got my :bfp: last week.... then 5 days after AF was due i started bleeding so docs have said im having an early miscarrage.... at least i know im back to normal i guess xx


----------



## Nickij

xerinx said:


> Well i got my :bfp: last week.... then 5 days after AF was due i started bleeding so docs have said im having an early miscarrage.... at least i know im back to normal i guess xx


:(:( oh I am so sorry to hear that! Lots of hugs to you.

I suppose as you said though the silver lining is your body is getting back to normal.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## proudmummsey

xerinx said:


> Well i got my :bfp: last week.... then 5 days after AF was due i started bleeding so docs have said im having an early miscarrage.... at least i know im back to normal i guess xx

sorry to hear of your news and i hope u have no more problems and just pure luck all the way :flower:


----------



## tryng4another

xerinx so sorry to hear that.hope your ok


----------



## xerinx

Yea im ok very very hormonal tho at the min! One min im shouting at everyone next min im numb..... Not actually broke down yet tho think im still im a bit of denial. 

Thanks for the support girlies :D


----------



## blaze777

Ooh can i hop in here too? Had my implant out last night 17/1 :)


----------



## gills8752

Hello!! I'm off to see my doc tomo to get an appointment to get mine taken out! So I'll be joining your bandwagon soon! I've had mine in for 9 months now, My lo is 11 months and I want another! (I blame One Born Every Minute!!)


----------



## MrsDavo

Can I join you ladies please?

I had my implant out today, after having it in for 2 years and 5 months.

Cant wait to start trying  xxx


----------



## jemmalu23

hey ladies im all new to this but jus wanted to share my experience and advice, i had implanon in for 6 years and i wouldnt have it again lol, i got it removed 30th nov 2010, had spotting for 3days after, then had af 3 weeks later,i was using opk's which were pretty gud!,kept taking tests which me and my partner ttc #2 i was getting myself worked up and thinking it wasn't going to happen so i tried to forget about it,then af was due 5 days ago, had a preg test here,thought i mite do it a day before,didnt think nothing would show as all ive seen is BFN, then i had a ~BFP~ ,i went to doc and im nearly 5 weeks preg! so ladies it will happen to you, gud luck to all that ttc coz i kno how it feels when we get that BFN, IT WILL HAPPEN X


----------



## jemmalu23

gills8752 said:


> Hello!! I'm off to see my doc tomo to get an appointment to get mine taken out! So I'll be joining your bandwagon soon! I've had mine in for 9 months now, My lo is 11 months and I want another! (I blame One Born Every Minute!!)

it wont take long trust me lol


----------



## gills8752

jemmalu23 said:


> gills8752 said:
> 
> 
> Hello!! I'm off to see my doc tomo to get an appointment to get mine taken out! So I'll be joining your bandwagon soon! I've had mine in for 9 months now, My lo is 11 months and I want another! (I blame One Born Every Minute!!)
> 
> it wont take long trust me lolClick to expand...

Fingers crossed! It took me 5 years to conceive my lo as I don't ovulate so I'm hoping having been pregnant will make my body more fertile as they all say! 
I'd stop trying after a couple of years anyway as Idont want as big gap between them so I'm hoping it does happen soon!


----------



## proudmummsey

feeling slightly down as stil waiting for af to come and stil nothing, been 6 weeks now n the only thing i have had is 2 day spotting about week n half after having it removed. waiting for a scan date thou now to see wots goin on as been feeling very dizzy lately n sick but all tests done have been negative trying my hardest not to think about it but its so hard when my tummy is swollen too. fingers crossed everything is ok.
never wanted my peroid so much before in my life lol (or a baby)


----------



## tryng4another

well how is every1 getting on?im not sure when exactly im ovulating but it should be around now so been dtd a good bit, fri night, sat, sun then break last night.so beding tonight too.just incase. im hoping my body is back to normal this time.as i had 7week gap between my periods last month.


----------



## MrsDavo

Well after having it out on Sunday, I've felt like crap for the past 2 days, really sicky and swollen tummy today. No chance of being preg because don't see my OH until Friday lol. 

No withdrawal bleed yet, going to be doing a lot of bding this weekend as it will e another fortnight before I see him after this. I work 3 hours away, so only seeing each other every second weekend until April! Cc


----------



## proudmummsey

ok so my update is that i have an appointment on the 15th feb for a internal scan :-( had bloos taken and all came back normal but doc stil cant understand why i am suffering so much and constantly feeling sick n having dizzy spells. wish i never had the implant in as been nothing but trouble for me :-(

anyone got any good news yet??


----------



## MrsDavo

Had it out for a 8 days now, and still no withdrawl bleed. Judging by others on here I should expect my first period around the 24th of Feb. Will keep you all updated. x


----------



## MrsDavo

Hey! Me again! 

I started bleeding last night, so I assume this is my withdrawal bleed? It stopped about an hour later and then started again this evening about an hour ago. 

How will I know if it's a period of if it's just a withdrawal bleed?

ETA - I've had very itchy nipples for the past few days - so bad scratching then doesnt help! Also today at work I felt very light headed and sicky, looked pale. Then couple of hours later the bleeding started again so have put it down to that. 
This is my first menstrual bleed for over 3 years so no wonder im feeling the pain lol


----------



## AllStar

Hi, I'm a bit of a newbie. I had my implanon removed on the 12th of January, had a 'period' a few days later that lasted 5 days. I know I ovulated on the 1st of Feb as Im using OPKs so AF should be around the 14th. We did 'try' this month although I'm not getting my hopes up, I know it's very unlikely but does anyone know how they would date the pregnancy if I did? Thanks in advance and good luck to all those ttc! x


----------



## MrsDavo

proudmummsey said:


> feeling slightly down as stil waiting for af to come and stil nothing, been 6 weeks now n the only thing i have had is 2 day spotting about week n half after having it removed. waiting for a scan date thou now to see wots goin on as been feeling very dizzy lately n sick but all tests done have been negative trying my hardest not to think about it but its so hard when my tummy is swollen too. fingers crossed everything is ok.
> never wanted my peroid so much before in my life lol (or a baby)

Hi proud mummsey, just wondered how to were doing? 

I've been feeling very nauseous over the past week, and light headed/dizzy. Dont think I could be pregnant so soon, but wish I didn't feel so ill. Not tested, but i will if I dont get a period by the end of feb. 

X


----------



## Nickij

Hi Everyone

Just an update from me. I took Soy this month! Wish I hadn't I ovulated 6 days later than the month before. I am now 6 DPO, and I am trying to be hopefully, but I don't know why I have a feeling I won't get PG until April....... strange huh. If I hadn't ovulated late my AF would have been due today! But I guess it is now due on Sunday, so I am going to try and hold out until then at least to test. I would like to hold out until Valentines day, but I am so impatient!


----------



## proudmummsey

hey just a quick note to say i had a two day bleed last week but i have hospital next tuesday for scans as i have been suffering so much with pains sickness n dizzy spells but i am stil gonna stay positive and just see what the hospital says next week.
i am also taking my mind off it all as i am planning my wedding aswel as getting married july this yr  
i must b mad lol 
shall let u all know how i get on at hospital next week


----------



## gills8752

Good luck all of you! 
I'm getting mine out tomo! Blooming scared! eeck - hate getting things like this done! At least my freind is watching my 1 yr old for me whilst I have it done!


----------



## tryng4another

Well thought i would update everyone. Still dont think my periids areback to normal. I use to have a 28 day cycle. Though good thing is i went from a 42day cycle down to 35 days.which to me is great so im hoping now this is the cycle for my bfp.


----------



## gills8752

Mines out! And my spots are going yheeeeeahh! lol No spotting nothign yet - its been nearly a week...hmmmmm


----------



## karentia

hiya ladies , can i join in ? , i had my implanon removed on the 10th feb so 4 days ago , yesterday i came on (im guessing my period) quite heavy an the same again today so i dont think this is withdrawal bleeding , ive also been feeling very sick an have been sweating !! in bed today with no energy at all :wacko: , i only had the implant in for 8mths an felt rotten x


----------



## gills8752

karentia said:


> hiya ladies , can i join in ? , i had my implanon removed on the 10th feb so 4 days ago , yesterday i came on (im guessing my period) quite heavy an the same again today so i dont think this is withdrawal bleeding , ive also been feeling very sick an have been sweating !! in bed today with no energy at all :wacko: , i only had the implant in for 8mths an felt rotten x

Aww we're implant removal buddies! lol I had my out on the same day but I've been feeling fine!
Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## karentia

hi gills8752 :wave: , i was very shocked to see af so quickly , maybe we can be keep each other comapny :happydance:


----------



## gills8752

karentia said:


> hi gills8752 :wave: , i was very shocked to see af so quickly , maybe we can be keep each other comapny :happydance:

:wave: I was thinking i'd get af soon but i havent :( but Ive been on mega baby making duty :haha: so you never know lol

oooh our babies ar eonyl a couple months apart too!


----------



## karentia

well lets hope u caught the eggy already :) , the nurse that took my implant out said if u had intercourse a few days before or after it being removed u can get preg , she told me if i hadnt seen af after 2wks to take a hpt test !!


----------



## gills8752

ooh geez! thats a bit scary! imagine getting preggers that quick! I've got visions of it not happening for months yet as it took us 5 years to have my first lo!


----------



## blaze777

karentia said:


> well lets hope u caught the eggy already :) , the nurse that took my implant out said if u had intercourse a few days before or after it being removed u can get preg , she told me if i hadnt seen af after 2wks to take a hpt test !!

Ahh I had mine out 17th Jan. No AF but feeling sick, tired, sore boobs. I was told to wait a month for AF but we dtd a couple of days later. I think I was due AF yesterday, but no sign yet. Ooh you've made me a little more hopeful now :)


----------



## karentia

i was shocked when the nurse said it but i guess she knows !! lol no such luck here though bleeding like a good un :dohh: but i suppose i can start my cycle straight away :winkwink:


----------



## blaze777

Exactly. That's the problem I've got. I have no idea where i am in my cycle


----------



## gills8752

Nor do i! I had a mini bleed a week before i had implant out (i think i bleed as i stopped nightfeeding bf) so it could just be im not due one or its gonna come tomo or im preggers lol
hate all this unknown stuff!


----------



## karentia

well im still bleeding here so deffo a period ! isnt it weird how hormones effect every1 so differently ! u would think we would all more or less have the same thing happen !!


----------



## blaze777

Yep, still no AF here! BFN on wed. No sign of AF anywhere! Preg symptoms tho. Not sure whether it's just cos I am looking for them and thinking about it constantly. Gonna wait til wed and grab a frer and hopefully see what happens then x


----------



## karentia

hey every1 , well im on cd 8 and im ovulating already !!!! did a opk digi cause i had ovu pains an got a smiley face ! blaze777 no sign of af yet then ? let us know when u tested x


----------



## gills8752

god its scary isnt it! I wonder whether its really true that you will have af when its taken otu! I've not had one yet!


----------



## karentia

well cd 9 and im still getting a smiley on an cb digi opk !! and ive still got ovu pains ! so guess im ovulating still lol


----------



## proudmummsey

Hi everyone just a little update from me  
Hospital went all good and found nothing wrong which is good news. 
So today took a test and not due yet til next week but couldn't wait, anyway, good a positive very faint line so I am goin to do another test next week just to make sure it's not a false one. Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## karentia

:thumbup:thats great news proudmummsey ! keep us updated on test :winkwink:


----------



## Rose1990

hey karentia thankyhu for sharin this post with me :) 

I had my implanon removed 17th of jan..... still no sign of pm ..... 

Its gud to see other women in the same situation as I am..... 

Very gud post :flower:


----------



## gills8752

Yeah Proudsmummy! Good Luck!


----------



## tryng4another

Good luck with the testing. 

I see some of u are waiting in af. It took 5weeks to have my 1st af then 7 weeks for my next 1 then 6 weeks. I also had some signs but nothing. Every1 is different and are bodies seem to like playing these games on us. I when af returned i started getting very sore boobs which this never happened before apart from when i was pregnant.


----------



## karentia

well here iam cd 10 an im still getting positive opk's !! thats 3 days running still got ewcm an still get ovulation pains mmmmmm wonder what my bodys upto :wacko:


----------



## proudmummsey

Feeling extremely low today and having the horrible feeling I may b losing this baby before it even starts :.-( I don't know wot to do with myself, knowing I can not stop anything from happening makes me feel helpless. I really feel this is not my time!


----------



## gills8752

Aww proudsmummy! Don't think like that. If you haven't had a proper positive then you are not pregnant yet. :hugs: At the moment its only hormones registering on the test. 
Don't feel low, you are doing the best you can do and I believe it is up to fate. When its time, it will happen hunny. :hugs:


----------



## Ms Tudor Rose

Hi, I'm very new to this site, I have a 5 year old and never thought id want to have another child after me and my ex husband split up, but i met my Fiance 4 yrs ago and are very very happy and are wanting ttc.. i had the implanon out on the 4th Feb, and am currently on my AF,,,, so due to OV on the 4th - 11th March, has anyone got pregnant first time trying after Implanon???/


----------



## karentia

proudmummsey , why do u think its going wrong ? r u bleeding etc ?? have u done another hpt yet ?? u are bound to feel low with all your hormones flying around xx

hi ms tudor rose welcome to the thread , ive heard a few storys of people getting bfp's 1st month :)


----------



## karentia

ms tudor rose an other implanon ladies , just found this on ttc board thought u mite like to read it , its about a lady conceiving quickly after implanon :thumbup:
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/546054-didnt-take-me-long.html
just click the link above :winkwink:


----------



## Katwa8

Hello all

Do you mind if I join you? I had my implanon removed on 9th Feb and to be honest was going to go on the pill and WTT. Well I completely forgot to take the pill and... well I won't go into any more detail! Anyway, I'm not sure if I might be BFP as I feel the same way as I did when I fell with my Gorgey DS. 
I fell within 6 weeks with him, but had been on the pill, not an implant.

Thing is, due to the above its made me really think that I am ready, plus after reading everyone's story's it might not happen like it did with DS so maybe I should start now anyway. Meaning I think we have entered the TTC bracket! (hubby has been keen for ages!)

I have absolutely NO idea of my cycle at all, so I guess I should wait a week more before I do a test? It's wierd, I feel so excited that we're now trying, and scared that I might not be BFP all that the same time!

Sorry for going on. Good luck to everyone :flower:

xx


----------



## karentia

hi katwa8 ,hope u get your bfp soon :flower: , well peeps im 5dpo now , im bloated, been getting cramps an spotting since yesterday eve :wacko: not sure if its ib or just cause my cycle is screwed up :shrug:


----------



## MrsDavo

Hey everyone!

Thought I would update you all. 

After that spotting, very painful boobs, sickness etc I got my AF on the 25th of February. 

Going to start keeping track now and see what happens


----------



## Katwa8

Thanks Karentia. I hope all the things you are deeply aren't for nothing. It's hard not to look into things too closely isn't it!

Hi mrsDavo, naughty AF, but at least you can start tracking to get an idea of what's what. Let us know xx


----------



## gills8752

Seems like our cycles are all weird! I'm now 2 1/2 weeks since its removed, no spotting/af but plenty of achy bum/hips and sore womb. oh goodie. just bloody come af!! ahhh!!! lol


----------



## karentia

hi ladies well im 6dpo but am bleeding like a light af now orange/brown blood !! no idea what the hell is going on now !!!


----------



## Katwa8

Gill8752, that's what I'm thinking too. All the things I thought I was feeling seem to have gone, and I was a bit naughty, I did a test today. As I say though, I have no idea where I am in my cycle etc and as expected it was a :bfn: Come on AF, show your face so I can start this properly!
Karentia, that could be implantation bleeding!! I didn't get it with my DS, but they say a third of women do, and can start around 6dpo (just googled it!). :hugs: for you


----------



## karentia

thanks katwa8 its got a bit heavier now an some more red in it , im thinking af has prob arrived early , i dunno how much u bleed with implantation but it does seem a bit too much ?


----------



## Katwa8

Mmmm, I'm not sure either. Maybe it is AF, and if it is, don't lose heart. It means there's only a few weeks before you can try again. And at least trying isn't the worst thing in the world :winkwink:


----------



## gills8752

pssss...whats all the abbreviations? I only know Af lol


----------



## proudmummsey

hi all thought i should do an update too
i started to bleed last week for 3 days which did not look normal but have found out today that i had a miscarriage! stopped bleeding monday so guess i am back to square one.
i am ok with it all as i know if it was ment to happen then it would have so i am just goin to stay positive about it all now and not try too hard and think about it too much.


----------



## gills8752

aww :hugs: proudsmummy! So glad you're staying positive! Does us the world of good to look on the bright side!


----------



## proudmummsey

i think it helps hearing other ppl stories too thou and the support everyone on here gives u. i can truely say thou i wil NEVER have another inplant EVER again lol far too much hassle


----------



## karentia

hi proudmummsey so sorry to hear your news xxx


----------



## MrsDavo

Sorry to hear that proud mummsey. Glad you are remaining positive!

My AF was 33 days after having the implant out if that eases anyones minds.


----------



## karentia

hi ladies well af got me :growlmad: that gave me a 15day cycle !! & a 4/5 day luteal phase !!!!! not good !!!!!!


----------



## Katwa8

I'm very sorry for you ProudMummsy. But as everyone says it good to stay positive, its jut your body saying it wasn't quite right xx

Thanks Mrs Davo, I'm looking out for mine! And what's a Luteal phase Karentia?

:hug:


----------



## emmae72

Hi ladies, can i join your thread. I had my implant removed on the 28th Jan 2011, after having it in for six months, It was great for the first 3 months and then I just bleed and it didnt stop, the bleeding was so heavy that I had to have a iron infusion. 
I was still bleeding when they took the implant out and it stoped after 4 days (thank god) then I had a period on the 22nd February which went for 7 days. I had really bad pain, bloating and felt terrible for about two weeks before my period. Well the same thing started to happen on the weekend so I went to my doctor on Monday coz i was a bit concerned and he sent me for a ultrasound, it turns out I have 7 follicles in my left ovary the biggest measuring 17mm and I had 6 follicles in in right ovary with the biggest measuring 12mm, the sonographer told me the 17mm follicle will probably be released in the next 2-3 days, so that was very positive so anyway DH and I have been DTD like crazy so hopefully something will come of this. Pretty sure I am ovulating now as my CM is very egg white like:)
I will never have another implanon implant again, just medded with my body to much, I really hope everyone gets there BFP this month, this TTC really does mess with your mind:(


----------



## karentia

welcome emmae72 lets hope u ovulate very soon ! 
katwa8 , the lutheal phase is the time between u ovulating an your period starting :winkwink: it should b over 10days to be able to establish a pregnancy :thumbup: otherwise your womb lining hasnt had enough time to thicken ready for a egg/baby to imbed into , hope i explained ok :wacko:


----------



## Katwa8

AF just got me today too, 24 days since having the Impoo out. I wonder if that's how long my cycle will be? I've always been on some form of contraception so I've never really known before! 

And thanks for the info Karentia, hopefully its just a one off month :hugs: I'm sure it will right itself so there's enough time.

So without getting too obsessed with it, how best is it to go about finding out when you ovulate? Sorry for being so dense!

:flower: to everyone


----------



## Katwa8

Oh, and hello emmae72! x


----------



## gills8752

Finally got my af! Nearly a month later! And its grotty! erghh all browny yuck! lol But its the first in nearly 2 years so I suppose i deserve it haha!
I've got a fail safe way of making your af come now! Do a preg test! lol. Did one on Thursday as i was wondering why my af was and lo and behold friday it appears! 

Ah well, back to the drawing board (or bed haha)


----------



## karentia

katwa 8 , the best way to figure out when u ovulate really is too watch your own body signs like change of cm an temperature rise or even pain in ya side , i use opk's starting on cd 8 until i get a positive x
Gills8752 at last !! bet your relived the old witch has finally shown her face lol 
well im still bleeding day 6 , so thats 2 af's in 3 weeks & ovulation inbetween !! ive started takin b6 in the hope it may lenghten my luteal phase !


----------



## windle05

any :bfp: yet? beginning to wonder if my cycle is as i originally thought, had it removed 14th Jan, af appeared exactly when it was expected, ttc last month and no af no bfp???

i have no idea if i ov as we were trying the relaxed approach being our 1st month so dont even no if i did or not, i really dont want to be doing opks this early on but if i dont get af or bfp by the weekend i think i will have to


----------



## gills8752

What were all your first af's like? Mine kinda did but didnt happen. Had two days of almost black then one day of red and one of pink but in total it cant have been more than half a teaspoons worth of fluid/blood. I wasn't even worth a tampon - just a wipe every time im was at the loo. it was werid! I'm used to big old gushing!! lol


----------



## karentia

my 1st af knocked me for 6 !! really heavy for around 3 days an quite dark red ! felt so poorly with it , it lasted 5 days ,my 2nd which finshed 2 days ago was alot lighter an also a different colour an that 1 lasted 7 days x


----------



## MrsDavo

Mine was awful! Was my first in 4 years!

It started out just spotting on the monday, then after we had been swimming on the friday it started getting heavier. Friday night I used a regular tampon and that was fine but had bad stomach pains. 

Saturday I could hardly walk! I felt very swollen, and sore, and a regular tampon wasnt enough to last me more than 3 hours so ended up having to change my trousers :-S how embarrasing! lol and go to heavy tampons!

Then on Sunday it was a little lighter, and by Monday it had stopped completely. Not looking forward to the next one!


----------



## gills8752

Hmm no one had a pathetic af then? Wonder why mines was so crap? (as in not a proper one! lol)


----------



## karentia

dont worry hun , everyone is different mayb your next 1 will b more ''proper '' , sounds like the black is old blood , at least u can start a new cycle though an track what is happening now xxxxxx


----------



## Jin

gills8752 said:


> Hmm no one had a pathetic af then? Wonder why mines was so crap? (as in not a proper one! lol)

You're not the only one. Since I had my implant out in Nov my longest period has lasted two days. I seem to have gone back to bang on every 28 days but they are only lasting about 1 1/2 to 2 days long. I'm getting very worried now. If my next AF is the same I will be going to the docs.


----------



## gills8752

Jin said:


> gills8752 said:
> 
> 
> Hmm no one had a pathetic af then? Wonder why mines was so crap? (as in not a proper one! lol)
> 
> You're not the only one. Since I had my implant out in Nov my longest period has lasted two days. I seem to have gone back to bang on every 28 days but they are only lasting about 1 1/2 to 2 days long. I'm getting very worried now. If my next AF is the same I will be going to the docs.Click to expand...

oh! that sounds interesting! well keep us updated on what doc says if you go!

I wonder if my boobs have something to do with it still. I stopped (well she self weaned) at 12 months so about a month ago now and my boobs are still milky. So I wonder whether that still affects hormones since I'm still "making" milk??


----------



## karentia

i think if u have been breatsfeeding recently it will have an effect on af , ive seen loads of posts from breastfeeding ladies wondering were af is !! :)


----------



## Katwa8

Hello all. How is everyone today?
Gills8752, I breastfed my little man until he was 6 months old, and I didn't get my first period till he was 8.5 months old, so it did affect it for me. they say breastfeeding is natures own contraceptive, but its not fool proof :winkwink:

Oh, and when I say periods, I had one every month once they started after breastfeeding and they used to last about 2-3 weeks. It was awful. My first AF since having it removed however was bliss in comparison! About 4 days, not too heavy, just like the old days. I think I ovulated the other day too karentia, I felt the deep ache, so we :sex: quite a bit. I think that's going to be the extent of my TTC at the moment. Listen to my body as you said and see what happens, then in July if nothing still, really go for it!! Although saying that, I can feel myself getting more and more into this TTC :dohh:

:dust: to all


----------



## karentia

hi ladies ! well i think i ovulated yesterday , bad rhs pain , loads ewcm an full ferning on my saliva scope (used that cause i ran out of opk's) lol small temp rise this morning so guess im more or less in the 2ww again :) , hey katwa 8 if we both catch the eggy this month we will be due around the same time :thumbup:


----------



## tryng4another

I havent been on in a while and alot is happening. It seems alot are having trouble about 1st af etc. Every1 is different but i find alot of people are waiting about 5weeks on af. I have had mine out since october and im still not down to 28days. Though this month im not sure if its late or im pregnant. I was should of got af at 28days which was sunday but as i havent been on time yet im waiting until at least the weekend as last month my cycle was 35days. So will have to wait and see what happens. Good luck every1 xx


----------



## karentia

good luck trying4another lets hope u are 'late '' x


----------



## Katwa8

Good luck trying4another, keep us updated!

I hope you don't all mind, but I have a little bit of TMI! I apologise in advance! Just need your opinion.

Yesterday and today I have had more crampy type pains, like ovulation, but more of a pully sensation. I've also had this restless feeling in the tops of my legs since yesterday morning. And then this evening, when I wiped there was a tiny teeny bit of pink in my CM. It really was tiny, and very very very pale, but def there. Lastly, this is a bit gross sorry, but cause of everything I checked my boobs, and gave them a squeeze and a tiny bit of liquid came out of my left nip. Has anyone heard of that happening so early on in a second pregnancy? I mean I think I only ovulated 4 days ago!

I'm so sorry to go on. I'm sure I'm being a crazed symptom spotter, but when I saw that tiny bit of pink down below my heart skipped a beat!

That would be so cool though Karentia! I do hope its our month :hugs:


----------



## Nickij

Hi Everyone!

Sorry I have not been keeping this thread up to do. I will try and go an update everyones details in the next few days.

Just an update on me. I got my BFP yesterday:) Still can't believe it but very excited.


----------



## gills8752

Katwa8 said:


> Good luck trying4another, keep us updated!
> 
> I hope you don't all mind, but I have a little bit of TMI! I apologise in advance! Just need your opinion.
> 
> Yesterday and today I have had more crampy type pains, like ovulation, but more of a pully sensation. I've also had this restless feeling in the tops of my legs since yesterday morning. And then this evening, when I wiped there was a tiny teeny bit of pink in my CM. It really was tiny, and very very very pale, but def there. Lastly, this is a bit gross sorry, but cause of everything I checked my boobs, and gave them a squeeze and a tiny bit of liquid came out of my left nip. Has anyone heard of that happening so early on in a second pregnancy? I mean I think I only ovulated 4 days ago!
> 
> I'm so sorry to go on. I'm sure I'm being a crazed symptom spotter, but when I saw that tiny bit of pink down below my heart skipped a beat!
> 
> That would be so cool though Karentia! I do hope its our month :hugs:

You sound like me!! lol. Then i dismiss it all as hocky.

Fingers crossed it is though! XX


----------



## gills8752

Nickij said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Sorry I have not been keeping this thread up to do. I will try and go an update everyones details in the next few days.
> 
> Just an update on me. I got my BFP yesterday:) Still can't believe it but very excited.

Oh wow!! Congrats!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## karentia

:happydance:congratulations nickij :happydance: , 
katwa8 , i dont think its too early for symptoms i felt preg with dd when i was 4dpo ! mind u last month my af arrived on cd 15 !! i was hoping at 4dpo it was implantation bleed but it was just :witch: arriving slowly :wacko: ,


----------



## Katwa8

Yay for Nickij! You must be on :cloud9:

Well I'm out guys. I have no idea what is going on, but today what seems like my af has started , which is only cd13! Its really wierd too as I'm very crampy still and its not heavy like the :witch: normally is. I don't really need a tampon, but from what I have read its far to heavy and red for IB. So I guess its just like you Karentia. 

I'm really quite gutted :sad1:

I really don't like implanon's

:dust:


----------



## karentia

oh hun sounds exactly like i had but on the bright side u have started a new cycle :thumbup:


----------



## tryng4another

Congratz nickij. 

Well af arrived yday which was a 30day cycle. Bit tmi but it was really heavy with cramps etc still got sore boobs and now today its like im on day 4 of af. I regret getting the implant it really has confused my body i just want to go back to normal so i can conceive again.


----------



## tryng4another

Congratz nickij. 

Well af arrived yday which was a 30day cycle. Bit tmi but it was really heavy with cramps etc still got sore boobs and now today its like im on day 4 of af. I regret getting the implant it really has confused my body i just want to go back to normal so i can conceive again.


----------



## Ms Tudor Rose

Hi Guys, Not been on for ages so thought i'd say hello... My due AF is in 2 days and i'm so scared i really dont want to AF but I am very doubtful, im getting cramps already... I havent been well though for a week or so, had really bad headaches nausea and dizzy spells. I dont know if tht is normal... I cant believe how obsessed i am... Just found out tht one of my workmates has got pregnant, and she wasnt even trying.... sooo jealous.


----------



## Katwa8

You're right Katentia, new cycle, new chance :) I do feel a bit better about it all today. I've only just had the implant removed so I need to be a little more patient. I fell so quickly with my DS, I guess I just thought I would again.

Hello Ms Tudor Rose. Sorry to hear you haven't been well. How long ago did you have the beasty removed? Good luck, I hope it's not the AF for you and you join nickij. 

Its mad how the obsession can take over you isn't it! But don't feel bad, we're all gonna get there soon! I'm miss positivity today! (or maybe miss bi-polar?!? One or the other! He he)


----------



## karentia

so glad your feeling more positive katwa8 , hey i just noticed u live in kent lol snap !! :) 
ms tudor rose i wonder whether u are preg ?? i had dizziness when i was expecting dd an cramps !!! good luck x
well im 4dpo i still have a cold grrrrr


----------



## Ms Tudor Rose

I had my implant taken out on the 3rd of Feb, and had my first af on the 20th Feb which lasted 5 days. (very Heavy) still got cramping but no blood as of yet,, I am praying soooo hard. lol.. x


----------



## Cashewnut

Hiya ladies, been a while since I've been on, I broke my arm last month and have had to have a bit of a break from ttc, due to meds and xrays etc.

My cycles have luckily now gone back to normal, probably returned 100% back to normal in Jan, I am infact due on my period today, although my ticker says im 4 days over due , but have no signs what so ever at the moment, so a little bit hopeful. Had a very strange couple of days, bent down yesterday to pick up a rubbish bag, which for some reason made me sick (there was no smell or anything) and have had an upset stomach for a couple of days, but have eaten nothing out of the ordinary, infact I have stuck to very plain things to try and settle it.

I hope you ladies are all doing well!


----------



## proudmummsey

hello like to give u all an update and that in doin so i do not tempt fate this time round so here goes 

i went to the doctors today and been confirmed i am pregnant and i have midwife tomorro to get my first scan as they r not sure how far along i am due to the mess up of periods from implant.
very nerves now


----------



## gills8752

proudmummsey said:


> hello like to give u all an update and that in doin so i do not tempt fate this time round so here goes
> 
> i went to the doctors today and been confirmed i am pregnant and i have midwife tomorro to get my first scan as they r not sure how far along i am due to the mess up of periods from implant.
> very nerves now

Oh wow!!! Fab news! hope it all goes well!!


----------



## karentia

brilliant news proudmummsey !!!!


----------



## proudmummsey

i am really hoping that everyone gets the good news you have all been waiting for and i hope that this one is here to stay this time


----------



## Cashewnut

I thought I would update you guys as well, got my :bfp: this morning, will be going to the doctors tomorrow to confirm, due to my periods being all over the place for the last few months lol, good luck ladies =]


----------



## gills8752

Congrats Cashewnut!! OMG everyones getting up the duff! Something in the water just now?? lol


----------



## proudmummsey

Cashewnut said:


> I thought I would update you guys as well, got my :bfp: this morning, will be going to the doctors tomorrow to confirm, due to my periods being all over the place for the last few months lol, good luck ladies =]



CONGRATULATIONS!!!! hope all goes wel for you too at the doctors x


----------



## proudmummsey

Finding it really hard keeping this a secret from everyone but all I can say is thank god for this place n letting me shout it out loud  
Got to make appointment next week for first scan as no one knows how far gone I am so just hoping that everything wil b ok :-s


----------



## karentia

hey proudmummsey , i couldnt keep it a secret lol im sure your scan will go great !! they should b able to see a hb if u are 6wks+ .
well im 9/10dpo today had a very slight spotting in my knickers when i woke up , none since . my temeprature dropped yesterday too , went back up a bit today ! still reckon af is rearing her ugly head though mainly cause i had a spot outbreak this morning :(


----------



## proudmummsey

Thank u and I am sure I worry over nothing but b glad when I get the scan appointment done so I can chill a bit. Not really had any symptoms just a litre icky first thing but more major hot flushes that wake me up very early in the morning. Got to ring hospital next week to book in for scan but seems to b goin very slow waiting for next week lol


----------



## karentia

have u ever considered a private scan ? with dd i had private scans regularly from 6wks . we found a place that did relativley cheap scans (£25 per scan) it just gave me piece of mind :) xx


----------



## proudmummsey

karentia said:


> have u ever considered a private scan ? with dd i had private scans regularly from 6wks . we found a place that did relativley cheap scans (£25 per scan) it just gave me piece of mind :) xx

I did think about private scans and cheapest I found down here is £65 but I have to ring next week anyway for mine so just have to b patient. I did just get really paranoid about it all thinking I was just dreaming so just took another test n both lines very strong indeed so safe to say I AM indeed pregnant n that I just need to chill out a bit lol


----------



## gills8752

awww! the time will pas so quickly till you get your scan! Savour the excitment of being pregnant!


----------



## blaze777

Girlies :)
Have just popped back to say hi and also I'm pregnant! Implant removed 17/1 period 23/2 BFP on 24/3

Loads and loads of baby dust to all of you xxxx


----------



## gills8752

omg! congrats blaze!! its crazy babying here!!


----------



## karentia

wow congrates blaze777 xxx


----------



## proudmummsey

blaze777 said:


> Girlies :)
> Have just popped back to say hi and also I'm pregnant! Implant removed 17/1 period 23/2 BFP on 24/3
> 
> Loads and loads of baby dust to all of you xxxx

big congrates to u :flower:


----------



## AllStar

Hi, finally got second af after implanon on cd 36! (first one came cd 30) I hate not knowing when it's due and the horrible wondering, is it late, not even due yet or am I pregnant?! I've heard that you can go on the pill for a month or two to regulate your periods. I'm hesitant to try this as we are ttc but hate the not knowing! What would you do? Has anyone tried this, did it work? Any advice appreciated. x

I originally posted this as a new thread and I got some advice from some lovely ladies but I remembered this thread and wondered if anyone here could help me? Thanks x


----------



## karentia

hi allstar , my 2nd af came 15 days after my 1st so quickly aswell ! im now on my 2nd cycle an so far on cd 27 !! so im hoping things are going back to normal now , my sis was put on the pill to regulate her periods but in all honesty when she came off the pill her periods then took another few months to regulate without it , no different to coming off the implant :( x


----------



## Ms Tudor Rose

20dpo still no AF and still no BFP X


----------



## Jin

Hi everyone.

I'm off to the docs on Monday as my period lasted just two days again this month and I didn't even fill a pad each day. I don't think my endometrial lining is building up enough :cry:


----------



## proudmummsey

feeling really crappy at the mo as having just had the fab news of having a baby i have now been told that my landlady needs to sell the house i have rented n lived in for the last 11 yrs and also meaning our wedding for july wil now have to b out on hold because of it as wil need the money for a new house. very worried now that all the stress wil b too much bein so early in pregnancy :-( any ideas on wot i can do to stop stressing n relax more??


----------



## karentia

oh no proudmummsey ! i had a landlady do that to me yrs back its awful !! ive got no idea how u can relax more cause with my dd i was so stressed 24/7 lol sorry i cant b no more help :n 

well i tested with fmu with a superdrug test an i think i have a bfp !!! it is a very faint line that appeared at around 8mins , i tested mid morning with a first response but bfn ! so im just hoping that tomo with my fmu i get a stronger bfp !!!!


----------



## proudmummsey

karentia said:


> oh no proudmummsey ! i had a landlady do that to me yrs back its awful !! ive got no idea how u can relax more cause with my dd i was so stressed 24/7 lol sorry i cant b no more help :n
> 
> well i tested with fmu with a superdrug test an i think i have a bfp !!! it is a very faint line that appeared at around 8mins , i tested mid morning with a first response but bfn ! so im just hoping that tomo with my fmu i get a stronger bfp !!!!

thank u and it is hard to relax or to give advice to tell someone how to relax but i am sure i wi get there.
good luck with your bfp and keeping my fingers crossed for u xx


----------



## karentia

well morning ladies im still here well fertility friend has changed my ovulation day from cd15-cd19 !!! so that would make me 11dpo not 15dpo !!! so i mite still b in with a chance ! got another bfn (with boots own early brand) with fmu so i think the 2 superdrug test may have been stupid evaps !!!! still no af here ! im very crampy still , stuffy nose, my nipples are just getting sore an yesterday i had a bad backache


----------



## karentia

well im thinking the :witch: is arriving had bad cramps yesterday eve an this morning when i wiped there was some spotting on the paper ! i cant belive all the symptoms ive had this month !!!! plus 2 superdrug tests with v faint lines but mayb they were evaps i cant help wondering if it was a chemical but i suppose i will never know !! :shrug:


----------



## gills8752

I'm all confused with all your abbreviations!! lol

That's my AF back again - about 26 days after last which is a first for me!!

What are these ovulation test things?? How do they work?


----------



## karentia

hi gills 8752, well ovulation tests are good once u get to grips with them !! i always use the clearblue digital (the ones u get a smiley face on) , they are dearer but u havent got too worry about if the line is dark enough etc the ones with lines on can b confusing , u get 7 sticks in a pack usually so u need to start testing roughly when u think u mite b ovulating , so on a 26day cycle i would start testing around cd 9 ish . i try an start testing when i notice my cervical mucus changing or mayb when i get ovulation pains ! u should ovulate roughly around 12-48hrs after a positive result !! all u do is pee on a stick they usually recommend doing um in the afternoon an hold ya wee for a while beforehand .


----------



## gills8752

karentia said:


> hi gills 8752, well ovulation tests are good once u get to grips with them !! i always use the clearblue digital (the ones u get a smiley face on) , they are dearer but u havent got too worry about if the line is dark enough etc the ones with lines on can b confusing , u get 7 sticks in a pack usually so u need to start testing roughly when u think u mite b ovulating , so on a 26day cycle i would start testing around *cd 9 ish* . i try an start testing when i notice my cervical mucus changing or mayb when i get ovulation pains ! u should ovulate roughly around 12-48hrs after a positive result !! all u do is pee on a stick they usually recommend doing um in the afternoon an hold ya wee for a while beforehand .

whats cd?


----------



## iccul_ouise

gills8752 said:


> karentia said:
> 
> 
> hi gills 8752, well ovulation tests are good once u get to grips with them !! i always use the clearblue digital (the ones u get a smiley face on) , they are dearer but u havent got too worry about if the line is dark enough etc the ones with lines on can b confusing , u get 7 sticks in a pack usually so u need to start testing roughly when u think u mite b ovulating , so on a 26day cycle i would start testing around *cd 9 ish* . i try an start testing when i notice my cervical mucus changing or mayb when i get ovulation pains ! u should ovulate roughly around 12-48hrs after a positive result !! all u do is pee on a stick they usually recommend doing um in the afternoon an hold ya wee for a while beforehand .
> 
> whats cd?Click to expand...

I'm new to these forums, but just to let you know CD = Cycle Day


----------



## karentia

sorry hun for all my abbriviations lol ive been using forums for a long time lol i dont even think i just type abbriviations :haha: im sure in a few months u will be the same :thumbup:


----------



## gills8752

lol its just all the ttc abbreviations ive not come across yet! I've never been on forums when i've been ttc (despite it taking 5 years with my first due to pcos lol)

well today feels like i'm haemorrhaging! I've never had a period so heavy! I know it's only my second - probably my first real one since the baby but omg! Its all really fresh bright red blood! I've not had that before - it's normally dark to black! lol.
Oh the joys of your body after having a baby!!


----------



## karentia

oh hun im similar today , cant leave the house soooo heavy an crampy !! this is my 3rd af since the implant was removed on 10th feb !!


----------



## Somersetlass

hey 
I had my implant removed 21st feb this yr i had it in for 2yrs and 4 months my af arrived 26th feb did loads of preg test last week all bfn still waiting for af to arrive i got few cramps sleepy and hungry all the time also bit sicky im not putting my hopes up just incase she turns up


----------



## karentia

welcome to the thread somersetlass x


----------



## Somersetlass

Thanks hunni x


----------



## proudmummsey

Hi everyone  I am stil thinking of u guys and praying u all get wot u wish for. I am stil on the waiting game for my first scan on 21st of this month and already I am huge and had to go buy cloths two sizes bigger than normal, if I could share a pic with u guys I would as u would not believe it either lol. Anyway I think there is hope for everyone as I had the implant in for 6 yrs one after another so keep goin girls n sending loads of love n hope to u all.


----------



## Ms Tudor Rose

still no af.... whats going on... all neg tests. what should i do? was due to have my af on the 20th March.


----------



## karentia

i would go to the dr hun , its probably just implant messed everything up but if u are really worried then getting checked over wont hurt xx


----------



## Nickij

Congrats to all those that have had their BFP!!

And lots of baby dust to everyone else.

I quickly went through the front page and updated everyone details, but let me know if I have missed anyone else!

I am now 7 weeks:) yay. I have an early scan next week so fingers crossed everything is ok!


----------



## gills8752

Sob Sob I'm not on the list :(


----------



## Somersetlass

Hey Ms Tudor Rose
when did you have your implant out hun i had mine out 21st of feb and had af on 26th of feb lasted for 4 days and 34 days now i also have had bfn as well. i hope she comes soon or something better


----------



## Nickij

Congrats to all those that have had their BFP!!

And lots of baby dust to everyone else.

I quickly went through the front page and updated everyone details, but let me know if I have missed anyone else!

I am now 7 weeks:) yay. I have an early scan next week so fingers crossed everything is ok!


----------



## Ms Tudor Rose

Hi ladies. I hope your all well. Please if anyone can give me advice i'd be most greatful.

Right so i had my implant removed on the 4th Feb. I had my first AF on the 20th of feb. Was due to ov on the 6th of March but tht was late as i believe i ov on the 14th March. Was due to Af on the 20th March and so far no sign? I'm so confused. I did a preg test a week and one day ago and it was neg. 

Can anyone help?

Please. 

Kind Regards

Ms Tudor Rose. X


----------



## gills8752

Nickij said:


> Congrats to all those that have had their BFP!!
> 
> And lots of baby dust to everyone else.
> 
> I quickly went through the front page and updated everyone details, but let me know if I have missed anyone else!
> 
> I am now 7 weeks:) yay. I have an early scan next week so fingers crossed everything is ok!

Me :cry:
Had mine out 10th Feb, First real af - 30th March (slight spotting around 4th March for 2 days but not a real af)


----------



## gills8752

Ms Tudor Rose said:


> Hi ladies. I hope your all well. Please if anyone can give me advice i'd be most greatful.
> 
> Right so i had my implant removed on the 4th Feb. I had my first AF on the 20th of feb. Was due to ov on the 6th of March but tht was late as i believe i ov on the 14th March. Was due to Af on the 20th March and so far no sign? I'm so confused. I did a preg test a week and one day ago and it was neg.
> 
> Can anyone help?
> 
> Please.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Ms Tudor Rose. X

My cycle is all over the place -Didnt get my first real af till this weekend - nearly 2 months after removal. I'd give it a few months to regulate then maybe pop off to docs. I know my doc would just send me away unless I'd waited a good few months to let everything regulate first.


----------



## Squishyplush1

wow!! theres an offical one!!!!:happydance::happydance:

Wellll, I had my implant out on the 28th of feb and AF started yesterday ( first one since removal) 

Was very fustrating waiting but HOPFULLY things are back to normal!!!!:thumbup:


Hope its a good month!!!:winkwink::winkwink:

:dust: TO ALL xx


----------



## Ms Tudor Rose

just done a test and its BFP WOOOOOO


----------



## Somersetlass

Ms Tudor Rose congrats.

I'm still waiting for af to arrive or that bfp 37 days late now


----------



## karentia

omg congratulations ms tudor rose !!!! xxxxx


----------



## proudmummsey

Huge congrates miss Tudor Rose :-D


----------



## Ms Tudor Rose

proudmummsey said:


> Huge congrates miss Tudor Rose :-D

Thank you so much,,, i really didnt expect tht with me only having the implant out in feb,,,, woooooo...

thanks again :cloud9:


----------



## Ms Tudor Rose

Somersetlass said:


> Ms Tudor Rose congrats.
> 
> I'm still waiting for af to arrive or that bfp 37 days late now


Hi love...

well i was 14 days late did a test las week n was late... don't give up hope hunny. x x x 

thank you. x x x :dust::dust:


----------



## Ms Tudor Rose

Somersetlass said:


> Hey Ms Tudor Rose
> when did you have your implant out hun i had mine out 21st of feb and had af on 26th of feb lasted for 4 days and 34 days now i also have had bfn as well. i hope she comes soon or something better

Hi love...

i had my implant out on the 4th Feb had a proper :witch: on the 20th Feb..... had no af since and had :bfn: for ages then today i had a :bfp: 2 weeks late....

so there is still hope for you yet... so its true you can get pregnant straight after implant.. 

:dust:

good luck. x x x


----------



## Somersetlass

Im testing next week if af hasnt arrived if it still neg i see the doctor end of the month


----------



## tryng4another

havent been on in ages congratz too all those who got a bfp. i have had mine out since oct and only now is my cycle roughly normal. i am due af next tues and im really hoping that it dont show. lots and lots of :dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## karentia

how is every1 ? im waiting to ovulate cd 11 here .


----------



## Katwa8

Hi Karentia, hi all. Hugey congratulations to ms Tudor Rose and everyone who got their BFP! It's SO nice to see :)
Not been on here for a few weeks, we've pretty much become NTNP, but I'm still keeping a track of my AF dates. My last cycle was 23 days and I'm on day 26 today.... Still no sign of AF, no symptoms what so ever, of anything, I.e no AF signs either. Had the smallest spot of blood two days ago in my CM but nothing else, thinking I might test today as I'm overdue if going by my longest cycle? I met my friends 9 day old boy yesterday and has made me all gooey again! He he

When are you testing again sommersetlass?

:dust:


----------



## nickyXjayno

I had implant out mid feb, had my period 25th to 28th feb then went on mini pill and found out I was pregnant at end of march.


----------



## Ms Tudor Rose

nickyXjayno said:


> I had implant out mid feb, had my period 25th to 28th feb then went on mini pill and found out I was pregnant at end of march.

Congrats... your story is almost the same as mine, my implant was taken out on the 4th Feb and my first AF on the 20th Feb no AF since although i did test the day i was due an AF and that was neg and then a week after and that was neg,,,, then i did one last week and it was positive, so 2 weeks late and finally got a :bfp: wooooo....

Im sure i OV late but the doc says im 7 weeks pregnant,,,,

I was worried as many people really struggle to concieve after implanon. 

so Congrats to you.x x x 

Ps. how do you get the diagram on the screen? x


----------



## nickyXjayno

Diagram?

I wasn't even trying for a baby so came as a bit of a shock to be honest.
But wouldn't change it for the world now and am quite excited.

Funny as the gp said minipill is less effective and I would be quite fertile as I'm young lools.
I did wonder why I wasn't having the normal crappy bcp side effects, thought I just suited the mini pill but obviously it just didn't work at all.


----------



## Ms Tudor Rose

nickyXjayno said:


> Diagram?
> 
> I wasn't even trying for a baby so came as a bit of a shock to be honest.
> But wouldn't change it for the world now and am quite excited.
> 
> Funny as the gp said minipill is less effective and I would be quite fertile as I'm young lools.
> I did wonder why I wasn't having the normal crappy bcp side effects, thought I just suited the mini pill but obviously it just didn't work at all.

Its ok I worked out the ticker diagram out lol...

I was trying so was shocked that i got a :bfp: first time. x


----------



## proudmummsey

hey all i am stil all ok just and stil have no idea how far pregnant i am which is now driving me mad lol 
got my first scan on the 21st so not too much longer to wait now but for me that is long enough.
i have had no symptoms wot so ever which u might say is lucky but i would like something ls so i at least no i am having a baby n not just imagining it, wel i say that but i do have one huge tummy right now so that is one sign  
roll on the 21st april :-D


----------



## Ms Tudor Rose

proudmummsey said:


> hey all i am stil all ok just and stil have no idea how far pregnant i am which is now driving me mad lol
> got my first scan on the 21st so not too much longer to wait now but for me that is long enough.
> i have had no symptoms wot so ever which u might say is lucky but i would like something ls so i at least no i am having a baby n not just imagining it, wel i say that but i do have one huge tummy right now so that is one sign
> roll on the 21st april :-D


woooo sounds good... i have my scan in 5 weeks uuggghh soooo long to wait... I've had some Symptoms, sore nipples, blue veins, constipation hot flushes and extream vatigue....

Good Luck with your scan, keep us posted.

Much Love


----------



## karentia

wow u ladies are making me jealous lol:haha: !! but on the up side i got a positive smiley opk today :happydance:


----------



## Ms Tudor Rose

karentia said:


> wow u ladies are making me jealous lol:haha: !! but on the up side i got a positive smiley opk today :happydance:

Awww I'm sorry, i don't mean too. x i wish u all the luck in the world. x x x:dust:


----------



## karentia

lol ms tudorrose dont b silly !! i love to read other people success stories iam very pleased for all u ladies on here :thumbup:


----------



## Ms Tudor Rose

Well the Morning Sickness has arrived, cleaning my teeth was a real struggle this morning.... I was really bad with my daughter too, my mum seems to think i'm having another Girl. x


----------



## karentia

when i was preg with dd i wasnt sick once , felt very sick though ! i hate that pregnancy sickness feeling its horrible .


----------



## Somersetlass

im testing again tomorrow


----------



## nickyXjayno

I think my morning sickness may be starting.
Was in work today and had a full on nearly threw up moment.

There was no little nausea just went into full oh god where's the bathroom I'm going to hurl.
By the time I got to the bathroom though it had gone lol, was really scary though as thought I was going to throw up in front of customers .


----------



## karentia

good luck testing somersetlass hope u get a bfp !!! 
i use to eat ginger biscuits for sickness during my pregnancy ladies xx


----------



## honeyroast

Hi

Came across this forum after looking online as i'm so confused. Had my implanon out on 1st of March, had no period as yet and numerous negative pregnancy tests. Always been regular until the implanon. Can anyone offer any advice???

Thanks


----------



## karentia

hi honeyroast , the only advice i can offer is that implanon seems to effect every1 very differently ! i had a very heavy period within 2 days of removal an 3 more since (i had mine removed on 10th feb) , very different to my ''normal '' cycles before implanon , other ladies seem to b not seeing a period for a few months after removal !! i hope some1 else can offer better advice xx


----------



## gills8752

Can only second Karentia! I had a tiny bleed a few weeks after having it out then a huuuuuuuuge bleed just over a month ago which was about 6/7 weeks after the light bleed then a smaller one last week. 

It can be all over the shop. Takes a while for things to return to normal even if you've only had impanon and not had a baby/weight gain/loss/stress etc etc. SO many things effect our periods. Don't worry yet, just keep a tampon handy! lol


----------



## Katwa8

Katwa8 said:


> Still no sign of AF, no symptoms what so ever, of anything, I.e no AF signs either. Had the smallest spot of blood two days ago in my CM but nothing else, thinking I might test today as I'm overdue if going by my longest cycle?

Hi guys. Just thought I'd update, I tested and it was a :bfn: that was on cd24. I'm now cd28, and tested this morning, and I thought I could see something in the 10 mins time frame!! Then husband bought a digital and a first response and both were definite :bfn: 
Still no AF signs, no symptoms and going mad.

Oh, and that first test, over the course of the day became a darker and darker blue, although I know you aren't suppossed to read them that late! 

Do you think I'm def out as the frer said NO? Xx


----------



## Katwa8

Hi honeyroast, I agree with the rest of the girls, everyone does seems so different. But in a way that is a good thing because the good stories can give you a little reassurance :) and there's been a few on here recently. If it goes on for too long though, say more than 8-10 weeks I'd def get checked out xx


----------



## karentia

hey katwa8 , i had 2 superdrug tests do this too me last cycle . everything else was bfn !!! and the lines got darker throughout the day !!! definatley throw the test away after the 10mins xx


----------



## Katwa8

karentia said:


> hey katwa8 , i had 2 superdrug tests do this too me last cycle . everything else was bfn !!! and the lines got darker throughout the day !!! definatley throw the test away after the 10mins xx

Thanks karentia. That must be what's happened as the other tests would have said something by now I'm sure. Where's the :witch: though. Cd29 and still no sign. My cycle was 23 days last time so must be still levelling out xx


----------



## gills8752

Can anyone link me to buying OPK's? I've never done them before and dont have a clue but think I might start since I don't actually ovulate as normal. xx


----------



## Katwa8

I'm not sure gills8752, although I would have thought you'd be able to buy them on eBay? Good idea though x


----------



## karentia

hey katwa my cycle was 30 days last time ! before that it was 15 days !!! i was the same thinking where the hell is af !!!! if u dont see in another few days test again x
hey gills if u wanna use the clearblue digital opk's (i find they are the best u get a smiley ) then i recommend amazon , they sell them cheaper then anywhere else ! i wouldnt recommend internet cheapie opk's :nope: just go to superdrug / boots an get there own brand x
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Clearblue-...710W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1302716611&sr=8-1
link for amazon for u x


----------



## Ms Tudor Rose

I lost the baby.


----------



## karentia

oh no ms tudorrose :( , hope u dont mind me asking but what happened did u have a scan or anything ? ive lost 3 an know how heartbreaking it is hun , im thinking of u xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Katwa8

Oh tudorrose, I'm so so sorry for you and am sending lots of love xxx


----------



## Somersetlass

Ms Tudor Rose im sorry for your lost hun wishing you all the best x


----------



## Ms Tudor Rose

I started bleeding yesterday. N got admitted today with suspected eptopic.. But it wasnt. I had a scan and was told the baby had gone. Im very heartbroken. But my fiance has been my rock. And we will try again. Im just in alot of pain. Thanks for ur love.


----------



## proudmummsey

Katwa8 said:


> karentia said:
> 
> 
> hey katwa8 , i had 2 superdrug tests do this too me last cycle . everything else was bfn !!! and the lines got darker throughout the day !!! definatley throw the test away after the 10mins xx
> 
> Thanks karentia. That must be what's happened as the other tests would have said something by now I'm sure. Where's the :witch: though. Cd29 and still no sign. My cycle was 23 days last time so must be still levelling out xxClick to expand...

I would go to your doctors n just tel them u r in pain n u have had nothing for weeks and they wil send u for a scan to make sure all is ok and to b honest even thou I was not in pain it gave me peace of mind knowing I had nothing to worry about once scan was done. It worth doin just for that Hun  good luck x


----------



## proudmummsey

Ms Tudor Rose said:


> I started bleeding yesterday. N got admitted today with suspected eptopic.. But it wasnt. I had a scan and was told the baby had gone. Im very heartbroken. But my fiance has been my rock. And we will try again. Im just in alot of pain. Thanks for ur love.

I am so sorry to hear your news and I truly hope u r ok and thongs work put for u soon. I think that is my worst fear and I don't wish it on anyone but I am a great believer in fate and things happen for a reason just some times fate can b very cruel to us. Bigs hugs  :hugs:


----------



## karentia

ms tudorrose , just take some time for u now hun , u need to rest for a bit . its such a very nerving time xx


----------



## Katwa8

proudmummsey said:


> Katwa8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karentia said:
> 
> 
> hey katwa8 , i had 2 superdrug tests do this too me last cycle . everything else was bfn !!! and the lines got darker throughout the day !!! definatley throw the test away after the 10mins xx
> 
> Thanks karentia. That must be what's happened as the other tests would have said something by now I'm sure. Where's the :witch: though. Cd29 and still no sign. My cycle was 23 days last time so must be still levelling out xxClick to expand...
> 
> I would go to your doctors n just tel them u r in pain n u have had nothing for weeks and they wil send u for a scan to make sure all is ok and to b honest even thou I was not in pain it gave me peace of mind knowing I had nothing to worry about once scan was done. It worth doin just for that Hun  good luck xClick to expand...

Thanks guys. I'm thinking of setting myself a date next week, say Wednesday, and if nothing by then I think I will take myself to the docs. I still had periods with the implanon and never waited this long. I know I'm being silly getting my hopes up but I've read that for some women it can take a long time for a :bfp: to show up? Oooh I hope so.
Huge hugs to all xxx
And I'll def ALWAYS throw the tests away from now on :)


----------



## Katwa8

Ms Tudor Rose said:


> I started bleeding yesterday. N got admitted today with suspected eptopic.. But it wasnt. I had a scan and was told the baby had gone. Im very heartbroken. But my fiance has been my rock. And we will try again. Im just in alot of pain. Thanks for ur love.

I'm so glad you have such good support at home Tudor Rose. It must be so hard, but you will get through it. I think these horrible things happen because your body knew something wasn't right, but next time, when you're ready I'm sure everything will be OK. Stay positive sweet xxx :hugs:


----------



## windle05

sorry for ur loss I had the same a few years ago so I understand how u feel Xx

bloody witch got me early as if it wasn't bad enough showing her face she arrived with more force and before she was welcome :-(

3 months trying now and I still don't no when i ovulate and cramps are back with a vengeance. anyone have any tips on soothing these that wouldn't damage conception?


----------



## karentia

A warm hot water bottle on your belly Hun an paracetomol are fine to use x


----------



## windle05

thanks suffered in silence long enough now x


----------



## Somersetlass

im waiting until end of the month now if nothing im off to see my doctor


----------



## Ms Tudor Rose

Good luck girls. I shall be joining u in trying again once my body has recovered. X


----------



## Katwa8

Ms Tudor Rose said:


> Good luck girls. I shall be joining u in trying again once my body has recovered. X

Hope you're feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## Nimoo

Im so glad i found this thread i had my implanon removed on the 14.4.11 and ive started a withdrawal bleed 2days later which is today (sillyme) ive had it removed after 2years of having it in which was after having my first lo onece the bleed stops ttc will start :D 
Is it ok for me to join? :)


----------



## Katwa8

Nimoo said:


> Im so glad i found this thread i had my implanon removed on the 14.4.11 and ive started a withdrawal bleed 2days later which is today (sillyme) ive had it removed after 2years of having it in which was after having my first lo onece the bleed stops ttc will start :D
> Is it ok for me to join? :)

Welcome! And lot and lots of :dust: keep us updated on how you get on :) I'm on cs33 today, got another :bfn: yesterday, no sign of AF, and thinking of going docs next week if nothing changes :wacko:

Xx


----------



## Nimoo

Sorry you got a bfn hun im still having this withdrawal its very light does anyone know how long it will last for?

Wish i could get baby making :)


----------



## karentia

hi nimoo :wave: my first af after removal started 2days after & lasted 7days an was heavy every1 seems to differ loads on that :wacko: good luck ttc :thumbup:


----------



## Nimoo

Hello karentia thanks for sharing mine is only there when wiping sorry if tmi hopefully well all have lots of bfp in this thread hope this is everyones lucky cycle GL :happydance:


----------



## gills8752

Wow! I don't look in for a few days and I miss everything!

Sorry for your loss tudor rose! :hugs: I too believe things happen for reasons! XX

Wecome Nimoo! (love your username lol)

I was chatting to another friend who has PCOS as well as me ands he said that the opks don't work very well when you've got PCOS. Anyone else heard about that?


----------



## tryng4another

hi every1 

so sorry tudor rose :( 

i thought my cycle was back to normal but seems not, i am 5days late and bfn. i have tested twice now.though they are only internet cheapies. so not sure what to do. i think if nothing by tomorrow then im going to make a doctors appointment as he told me to go back if i havent conceived by march i thought i would leave a extra month.


----------



## Somersetlass

getting frushrated now i did a test yesterday still neg were the bloody hell my af then


----------



## Nimoo

.:DHey gills8752:)

I totally forgot to update well my withdraw bleed only lasted 2 days :) soo these last two days weve been dtd! Except last night dh pulled out like a numpty duhh he then said to me honey the swimmers are going the wrong way sorry but i thought oh well im not ovulating yet anyway no cm tmi? Sorry.
Hows everyone?


----------



## proudmummsey

Hi everyone. Well tomorro is D-day when I finally get my first scan and I am feeling both scared and excited. Think I am just desperate to know just how many weeks I am as I dont have a clue n also hoping my baby is ok of course  
Well guess I will know soon enough and have all my questions finally answered 
I hope everyone is ok and very soon everyone gets their wish


----------



## Somersetlass

AF arrived this afternoon after 2 months of my last af


----------



## Katwa8

Hi everyone.
Sorry to hear AF arrived somersetlass :hug: I hope this cycle is a more settled one for you.

Nimoo, your post made me laugh :) x

And looking forward to hearing how far along you are proudmummsey x

Im still waiting for the :witch: I'm cd36 today but as we all know it could be just my body messing, but I'm still getting the dull really low cramps, which seem a lot less painful. Going to test again either tonight or tomorrow morning, last :bfn: was sat. I feel like I'm being such a plum letting myself get hopeful though :( I just keep thinking about the spot of blood in my cm 2 wks ago, the dizziness, the cramps... :wacko:


----------



## tryng4another

well i am now late by over a week, though i am thinking i may of ovulated late. i have tested twice tonight and got the lightest 2nd line. im not sure whether this is my bfp or a evap. i did read them both with in the 5mins, i think i may end up getting another test tomorrow.xx

katwa8 i had a time in my cycle were i had 7weeks gap. the only thing i can say i be patient. i know its easier said than done but try relax stressing will only make af later if ur not pregnant already. when af finally arrived for me i was so happy only for the fact that i could then start again :) try stay hopeful no matter what happens xxx


----------



## karentia

hi every1 :wave: well im 12dpo here .FR :bfn: this morning , wow so much news , 
nimoo that was funny :rofl:
proudmummsey hope the scan went / goes well hun x
somersetlass glad to see af finally made an apperance but not if u were hoping for a bfp :( , mayb your cycles may start settling down now x
katwa sorry your still getting :bfn: x
tryingforanother i really hope its your :bfp: good luck Xx


----------



## gills8752

my god im so confused with trying to figure out my cycle! haaha. need some kind of online thing to figure it all out for me!!
just think though girlies - if we got preggers now we could be having xmas babies so i'd rather wait and have mine in the new year! hahaa

Thinking about getting preggers - this time (well in 2 weekends) i was getting up the duff and didnt even know about it. 

Took 5 years for my first so technically I'm 2 down from being pregers last time.. :rofl:


----------



## proudmummsey

Hey everyone just to let u all know that so far all is well with my baby and I am 8 weeks n 2 days so they tell me and not yet known if only the one baby but I'm guessing it is n that I am just goin to b massive which is really not normal for me as I am quite small. Gone from size 8 to size 12 clothes already lol 
I have my next scan on the 23rd may 
Just want to thank everyone for the kind words of support u all give and I am always thinking good things for u all and hoping one day everyone gets wot they want. Xx


----------



## karentia

hi :wave: , proudmummsey that is fantastic news , heres to a happy & healthy 9 months :thumbup: ,
gills iam sorry your cycles are still messing u around !! u could track all your symptoms on a few websites , u havent got to temp just input your symptoms 
www.fertilityfriend.com
www.countdowntopregnancy.com
www.myfertilitycharts.com
even if u dont temp u could still just put your symptoms in an track :thumbup:


----------



## Nimoo

Sooo im a tiny bit confused to when i should be expecting my af next month i had implanon out on 14th and withdrawal bleed 16-17th so only lasted 2 days when would you predict it for?

Hey proudmummsey glad everythings ok hope you have a healthy pregnancy hun :thumbup:
Baby dust to everyone xxX


----------



## tryng4another

got my bfp yesterday so excited :)

good luck every1 :dust:


----------



## tryng4another

For those who have ipod, ipad or iphone there is a iperiod app that works everything out for u its a great help and now that i got my bfp there is even a pregnancy calender too xxx


----------



## Somersetlass

congrats proudmummsy and trying4another xx


----------



## gills8752

congrats tryng4another so excited for you!

Sounds fab proudsmummy! must be great knowing you are growing well!


----------



## gills8752

Nimoo said:


> Sooo im a tiny bit confused to when i should be expecting my af next month i had implanon out on 14th and withdrawal bleed 16-17th so only lasted 2 days when would you predict it for?
> 
> Hey proudmummsey glad everythings ok hope you have a healthy pregnancy hun :thumbup:
> Baby dust to everyone xxX

Could be anytime. its a bit crazy when everything happens! Carry a tampon all the time! lol


----------



## emily3399

[


----------



## tryng4another

Thank u :) it took me 7 months so just keep at girls it will happen eventually xxx


----------



## proudmummsey

tryng4another said:


> Thank u :) it took me 7 months so just keep at girls it will happen eventually xxx

Huge congratulations to u and I hope u too have a happy healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## karentia

morning ladies , well 17dpo i just did the last cb digi with fmu and :bfp: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i do not feel very preg , just a bloated ,crampy belly ! im in total shock , my temps have been up an down . ive just had a terrible chest infection too but i did have a bad chest with dd in the 2ww so i guess that may b a symptom lol now sets in me being a complete nervous wreck , because before i had dd i had 2 miscarragies an 1 eptopic , i be going straight to the dr this morning !


----------



## gills8752

awwww congrats! hope bubs sticks!! XX


----------



## karentia

iam afraid ive started bleeding :( , been to my dr but he refuses to do anything because im too early :( , after having 3 losses + a chemical last month i thought i would have got use to this by now !!!! just gotta sit here now an wait to miscarry iam so sorry ladies i feel ive put a downer on the thread !!


----------



## proudmummsey

karentia said:


> iam afraid ive started bleeding :( , been to my dr but he refuses to do anything because im too early :( , after having 3 losses + a chemical last month i thought i would have got use to this by now !!!! just gotta sit here now an wait to miscarry iam so sorry ladies i feel ive put a downer on the thread !!

I am so sorry to hear your news and I hope u r ok :hugs:
I really feel for everyone that has these things happen to them and I hope that some day very soon the right time wil come and it wil happen!! Mayb your body was just not ready for it yet :-s
I hope u recover quickly and safely and soon back on track  
Big big Huggs for u :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## imagine13

Hello ladies, can I join you? :thumbup:

I had my implanon out 12th april and have been stalking though this thread trying to work out what my chances are! This is our first cycle ttc so I hope you don't mind if I make myself comfortable, looks like we could be in for a wait...

Got vaguely positive opk's friday to sunday but no idea what my body is doing! Hormones all over the place lol!

Congrats to proudmumsey and trying4another :happydance:

So sorry to see your news karentia :hugs: Hope you are ok whatever happens.


----------



## Katwa8

I am so sorry Karentia. Must be heartbreaking and so frustrating. Let us know how you are though xxxxxx It's going to go well for you soon, hang in there :hugs:

I feel so bad asking you this bearing in mind everything you are going through right now, but I still have no sign of my af. I'm on CD44 now, still getting bfn's and have been away from this thread for a week or so as I am just so frustrated and anxious and have been trying not to think about it! But I remembered you mentioned having a really long cycle one month, and I wanted to know how long that was for?

This waiting game is just torment :(


----------



## Katwa8

And congratulations trying4another, that's wonderful news :happydance:


----------



## Katwa8

imagine13 said:


> Hello ladies, can I join you? :thumbup:
> 
> I had my implanon out 12th april and have been stalking though this thread trying to work out what my chances are! This is our first cycle ttc so I hope you don't mind if I make myself comfortable, looks like we could be in for a wait...
> 
> Got vaguely positive opk's friday to sunday but no idea what my body is doing! Hormones all over the place lol!


Hi imagine13 :hi:
I don't think there is any hard or fast rule, I know a few people had a bleed soon after having it removed, but I didn't. The only thing you can do really is just keep track of as much as you can to see what and when you're cycles are. the one before this was 24days, but this time I am on CD44! So who knows. Good luck though, keep us updated xxxxx


----------



## karentia

morning , well i did a cb digi with fmu an its now a :bfn: so the preg is ending / ended ! im bleeding more now with cramps . well this is loss number 5 for me over the last 11yrs , my dr said he would refer me to see some1 , i thought having 1 baby i would b fine now but clearly not :(


----------



## imagine13

karentia said:


> morning , well i did a cb digi with fmu an its now a :bfn: so the preg is ending / ended ! im bleeding more now with cramps . well this is loss number 5 for me over the last 11yrs , my dr said he would refer me to see some1 , i thought having 1 baby i would b fine now but clearly not :(

Oh hun :hugs: :hugs: That's just so unfair :cry:

Thanks for the welcome guys. Katwa8 - I had a bleed on 16th, been tracking from there. Only vaguely positive opks were last weekend. BB's enormous atm and I am retaining fluid like a wallowing hippo lol! Temps are up since suspected OV and staying up :shrug: Just wish I knew for sure where I was - looks like I'm not the only one though :wacko:


----------



## Squishyplush1

Hi ladies how long were your cycles after coming off the implanon??


----------



## proudmummsey

Squishyplush1 said:


> Hi ladies how long were your cycles after coming off the implanon??

Hi can't say I had much of a cycle myself. Had my implant out 13th dec had a very light spotting 2 days after then in feb had a 2 day bleed not very heavy thou and I am now 9 weeks and 5 days pregnant :happydance: hope this helps x


----------



## proudmummsey

I'd also just like to say everyone is different and some womens bodies take longer to recover from the implant than others  Good luck


----------



## karentia

hi ladies , is it true that miscarragies & chemical pregnancys are more common the first few months after implanon removal ?? as u all know ive been on this thread since feb10 (ive changed my picture a few times lol) march cycle i had a chemical an this cycle i miscarried too !! i do have a history of miscarrage but cant help wonder if the implanon has played a part this time !!


----------



## Katwa8

I'm not sure Karentia, I hope not :( from what I've read about chemical's they are very common, at 50-60% of all pregnancies, but if it werent for early tests that are available to use prior to AF women would never have known. So in that respect, maybe there's no difference?
Also, the implant is just a hormone isn't it? So once it is completely flushed from the system apart from sometimes bonkers cycles I'm guessing it couldn't influence the outcome?
I'm sending you big hugs so that you get your special sticking bean soon xxxx


----------



## gills8752

aww karentia I'm sorry! Hope it happens again soon! x


----------



## imagine13

So sorry to hear that Karentia. I truly hope you get your forever BFP well before me :baby:

I am reading 'taking charge of your fertility' Toni Weschler which has everything you need to know about charting and interpreting your charts - hopefuly it might give you some answers. At least it could arm you with some knowledge to take to your doc. Perhaps early on implanon can mess with your body but "IF" what they tell us is true :nope::wacko: it should be out of your system very quickly. Personally I don't think it's been around long enough for proper studies to be conducted.....:shrug:

One thing this book does say is that if you are getting pregnant and miscarrying, then you can be given progesterone to help bubs implant fully and get through 1st Tri. Hopefully your doc will be able to elaborate on this!

Fingers xx'ed for you


----------



## karentia

well ive been in hospital for 3days :( just been discharged ! after 10 days of bleeding and pain im still preg !!!! but my hormone level is low but it is doubling !! they are not sure if im having another ectopic or a miscarrage or a normal (low hormone) pregnancy !! i have a scan on wed afternoon x


----------



## imagine13

karentia said:


> well ive been in hospital for 3days :( just been discharged ! after 10 days of bleeding and pain im still preg !!!! but my hormone level is low but it is doubling !! they are not sure if im having another ectopic or a miscarrage or a normal (low hormone) pregnancy !! i have a scan on wed afternoon x

Phew, that is better news, hang in there little bean and fingers xx'ed for you karentia. Hope your scan goes well on Wednesday :hugs:


----------



## Somersetlass

karentia how are you doing today hun ?

Well i had odd brown blood yesterday bit of crampin anyone now what it might of been


----------



## karentia

Hi , I'm ok at home resting , pain has eased an I feel a bit preg !! Really don't wanna get my hopes up though x


----------



## Somersetlass

karentia i hope baby sticks hunni hugs & xx


----------



## Dinah93

Hi everyone, mind if I join? Calling up to make the appointment to get the implant out tomorrow. Scary and exciting all at once. Also frustrating, as the bit of paper with the number to call has been moved from the bedside table. I've been worried I'm not ready but I guess the fact I'm frustrated rather than relieved it's gone missing should be a clear sign I do want this and everyone has some nerves before TTC#1 (in my case financial worries have held me back mostly, but also loosing the closeness with DH)


----------



## karentia

Hi dinah :wave: welcome to the thread x


----------



## Somersetlass

welcome dinah :)


----------



## gills8752

Welcome Dinah!

Well...I'm now 10 days late and no sign of af and a :bfn: so far. Hmmm...:coffee:


----------



## Dinah93

Hiya ladies. I called up to get my implant removed today - and she offered me an appointment at 8am tomorrow! I couldn't take it as I have meetings, but I'm booked in for Thursday morning - it's getting very real very quickly. 

I've had really regular (and heavy) periods throughout the 8 years I've had the implant, I'm hoping they stay on the same schedule which would mean we'd be starting trying at the end of May.


----------



## MrsDavo

Hi Everyone, 

Congratulations to everyone who has had their BFP!

I haven't been on in a while, so I thought I would come on and update everyone, see how you are all doing! 

I had that first AF back in February, then it was another 36 days until I had another AF on the 6th of April. A week before it showed I had really itchy nipples again! 

This time I am still waiting, if it was 36 days I would have been due AF yesterday and its not showed. I haven't had any itchy nipples either. Last thursday, so a week before AF was due I felt very sick, and faint all day. Got hot flushes and generally felt crap, did a test ( not FMU ) and got a BFN. I don't know whether to do another one or wait for AF to show. I keep telling myself I will wait until the 1st of June and then if no AF I will do another test. Just don't want to do another one and it be BFN.

Everyone seems to be having babies or becoming pregnant recently though! My next door neighbour told me last week that she is pregnant. OH's sister told everyone in the family that they are going to start TTC 14 years after her last baby! My best friend is pregnant again after having a baby in January - even my bloomin cat is expecting kittens in 2 weeks LOL!!!

I don't really want people knowing we are TTC because I would hate people to keep asking if we were pregnant yet. 

I'll shut up now lol xxx


----------



## imagine13

Hey Karentia - hope you are feeling better and bubs is sticking good! Lots of stickydust to you :dust:

Hi Dinah - guessing the evil stick is out of your arm by now! My periods/cycles have stayed fairly regular...but beware the phantom pregnancy symtoms the implant withdrawal will throw your body into! :dohh:

Ok.....PMA...here we go at cycle #2 TTC ........wish me luck girls :happydance::wacko: Hope the OH has stocked up on his best swimmers :spermy:


----------



## imagine13

Hi MrsDavo - I had the natchy scripps last month too! Clearly not a sign for us :rofl:

I agree, it seems like everyone is preggo atm! Probably doesn't help with the warmer weather that there are more baby bumps on show too :baby:

Good luck this month - hoping this is your month for a :bfp:


----------



## gills8752

Its always the case when you are thinking of babies or trying that everyone appears to be having one!

We've not told anyone we're ttc, couldn't stand them all asking if i'm preggers yet! Nosey *******s really!

Mrs Davo - you've got really long cycles! I had them prebaby with my PCOS, nearly 40 days some "months"

Well my last 2 af's have been fairly on the mark and now i'm over 2 weeks late. Did a test on day 9 of being late and was a :bfn: I'm a bit scared to go buy another test now though. 
I have been feeling really tired though this last week and hungry! But that could be due to my new improved "lifestyle" (aka exercise and healthy eating (minus that bit of chocolate cake)!!)

Off to tesco later so might brave it to buy one...


----------



## MrsDavo

gills8752 said:


> Its always the case when you are thinking of babies or trying that everyone appears to be having one!
> 
> We've not told anyone we're ttc, couldn't stand them all asking if i'm preggers yet! Nosey *******s really!
> 
> Mrs Davo - you've got really long cycles! I had them prebaby with my PCOS, nearly 40 days some "months"

I never used to have Gills, I used to be 28 days, but I hadn't had a period in 4 years when I got Implanon taken out. Between getting the implant out and my first period was 28 days, so not sure what happened last month, and this month, well its been 5 weeks since my last one lol

Don't know whether to class my cycle as 28 days , 36 days or somewhere in between! So I could be a week late, or could be a day late.....no idea! Why is it so complicated!


----------



## MrsDavo

imagine13 said:


> Hi MrsDavo - I had the natchy scripps last month too! Clearly not a sign for us :rofl:
> 
> I agree, it seems like everyone is preggo atm! Probably doesn't help with the warmer weather that there are more baby bumps on show too :baby:
> 
> Good luck this month - hoping this is your month for a :bfp:

Thanks Imagine, I have my fingers crossed for everyone trying! 

natchy scrips :rofl:


----------



## gills8752

MrsDavo
I'd track it and go for around the most common time frame - jsut now i'd say 36 days and say you're late. Have you got one of the apps for your phone(or a phone that does apps) I've got one that you just tap when you've started and stopped and will predict your ov times etc and will tell you how late you are.

Well...

I braved it and bought me some tesco cheapy tests...as of right now - i'm not sure if i am or not... I'm just uploading a pic of the test so you guys can see if it means anything to you. 
I've only seen one positive with me and it was fairly strong as i was nearly 6 weeks at the time so this one looks different. Its quite a weak line but there is definitely a line. I've got another test I'll do in the morning too - I'm only 2 weeks late so its early days if it is so.

Spoiler
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y12/jamie_duff/243783_10150596512010346_568215345_18072178_1156674_o.jpg


----------



## MrsDavo

gills8752 said:


> MrsDavo
> I'd track it and go for around the most common time frame - jsut now i'd say 36 days and say you're late. Have you got one of the apps for your phone(or a phone that does apps) I've got one that you just tap when you've started and stopped and will predict your ov times etc and will tell you how late you are.
> 
> Well...
> 
> I braved it and bought me some tesco cheapy tests...as of right now - i'm not sure if i am or not... I'm just uploading a pic of the test so you guys can see if it means anything to you.
> I've only seen one positive with me and it was fairly strong as i was nearly 6 weeks at the time so this one looks different. Its quite a weak line but there is definitely a line. I've got another test I'll do in the morning too - I'm only 2 weeks late so its early days if it is so.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://static.ak.fbcdn.net/rsrc.php/yi/r/q9U99v3_saj.ico


I have one of those apps on my phone hun and thats how I know that I was due yesterday on a 36 day cycle. We were DTD on my fertile days - or what it says my fertile days were....to be honest we haven't stopped DTD all month lol

I can't see any pic hun but I hope it is the start of a BFP for you!! xxx


----------



## Somersetlass

Hey girls

I had odd bleedin last thursday spot of brawn blood then again saturday then all of a sudden on wednesday was spotting light red blood it then stoped in the day yesterday evening time and nothing since what do u think it might be i should have af 20th may.

Thanks girls xx


----------



## gills8752

Sorry try again! Forgot that facebook folder was totally hidden from everyone! lol


----------



## karentia

hi ladies so sorry ive not been on in ages , well ive been in hospital havin my right fallopian tube removed ! my pregnancy turnt out to b ectopic ! this is the 2nd ectopic ive had but this time i lost my tube ! anyways im now at home recovering from my op x


----------



## Somersetlass

hugs (((karentia))) Im so sorry to here this xx


----------



## bornthiswayxo

I'm TTC/NTNP after a implant removal!
Had it removed 28th April 2011, AF immediately, and now I guess I'm sort of on my first cycle?! Really hopeful but trying not to be too much. :(


----------



## Dinah93

imagine13 said:


> Hi Dinah - guessing the evil stick is out of your arm by now! My periods/cycles have stayed fairly regular...but beware the phantom pregnancy symtoms the implant withdrawal will throw your body into! :dohh:

Please warn me I haven't heard about these - what can I expect?



karentia said:


> hi ladies so sorry ive not been on in ages , well ive been in hospital havin my right fallopian tube removed ! my pregnancy turnt out to b ectopic ! this is the 2nd ectopic ive had but this time i lost my tube ! anyways im now at home recovering from my op x

I'm really sorry to hear that. Hope you're being well looked after. 

Implant out on Thursday, the doctor said as I've had an extremely regular and heavy cycle all through having it there is no need to wait to start TTC until I get a period. Which is good as OH and I have been DTDing at least once a day since we got married and I didn't fancy having to stop until TOTM showed up! 

Time seems to conspire against me - how can I only have a few fertile days a month and have to wait so much time to find out if it worked?! While I know this month is extremely unlikely, I can already see that the waiting could well drive me mad.


----------



## Somersetlass

what is going on with me lol i had another odd bit of blood this morning :|


----------



## emily3399

i had my implant removed on the 22nd march 11, my first cycle started on the 27th march, it was really heavy lasted about 5 days then my next cycle started no positive opk in my first cycle, then my second cycle started on the 25th april so af due about 23/24 but did get a positive opk mid cycle right on time so doesnt take that long for cycles to settle down :)


----------



## Nimoo

hey karentia hope your ok lots of :hugs: hun x



im extra confused implanon out 14th april then 15th-16th april had a bleed then 27th had a little spotting on that day but thats it? does anyone think i should test at the end of may or round about 20th? i dont know what to do aaah! im not really expecting a bfp cos this is my 1st month trying but i would just like an idea of when to test if af doesnt arrive!

good luck everyone xxX


----------



## MrsDavo

Gills I saw your pic on the test board! Congratulations hun!

I did one of those internet cheapies this morning, FMU and got a BFN. Think I will wait another week or so and see if AF appears, if not I will buy a FRER xxx


----------



## Nimoo

congrats gills on your bfp ive just seen it now have a happy and healthy pregnancy hun x :happydance:


----------



## Dinah93

Where does everyone get their tests from (both pregnancy and ovulation)?


----------



## gills8752

Aww karentia I'm so sorry! Have they said about future pregnancys? Hope its not long before you can get back on the old horse! :hugs:
xxxx


----------



## karentia

hey gills congratulations hun !!!! hopefully i can ttc later again in the year (if i feel emotioanally ready) apparently my left tube is good !


----------



## imagine13

gills8752 said:


> Its quite a weak line but there is definitely a line. I've got another test I'll do in the morning too - I'm only 2 weeks late so its early days if it is so.
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y12/jamie_duff/243783_10150596512010346_568215345_18072178_1156674_o.jpg

Yay :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:

HUGE congratulations to you and your OH :bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## imagine13

karentia said:


> hi ladies so sorry ive not been on in ages , well ive been in hospital havin my right fallopian tube removed ! my pregnancy turnt out to b ectopic ! this is the 2nd ectopic ive had but this time i lost my tube ! anyways im now at home recovering from my op x

So sorry to hear that. Hope you are feeling better :hug:


----------



## imagine13

Dinah93 said:


> imagine13 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Dinah - guessing the evil stick is out of your arm by now! My periods/cycles have stayed fairly regular...but beware the phantom pregnancy symtoms the implant withdrawal will throw your body into! :dohh:
> 
> Please warn me I haven't heard about these - what can I expect?Click to expand...

For me my BB's inflated at my first ov and haven't erm...deflated since. (Needless to say my OH is stoked about this!)

You will probably get every random pg symptom going as your hormones regulate. I've had headaches, twinges, cramping, itchy nippples :blush: well the list is endless if you stalk the 2ww section like me!

Good luck and :dust:


----------



## Somersetlass

Congrats Gills xx

Aww k wishing you all the luck in the world to get a sticky bean xx


----------



## MrsDavo

gills8752 said:


> Its always the case when you are thinking of babies or trying that everyone appears to be having one!
> 
> We've not told anyone we're ttc, couldn't stand them all asking if i'm preggers yet! Nosey *******s really!
> 
> Mrs Davo - you've got really long cycles! I had them prebaby with my PCOS, nearly 40 days some "months"
> 
> Well my last 2 af's have been fairly on the mark and now i'm over 2 weeks late. Did a test on day 9 of being late and was a :bfn: I'm a bit scared to go buy another test now though.
> I have been feeling really tired though this last week and hungry! But that could be due to my new improved "lifestyle" (aka exercise and healthy eating (minus that bit of chocolate cake)!!)
> 
> Off to tesco later so might brave it to buy one...


Gills, were you 2 weeks late for AF showing up? so around 4 weeks from ovulating? 

I only ask because I did another internet cheapie yesterday and it was BFN.

Now 4-5 days late. Got a tesco preg test yesterday but don't want to do it yet lol. My OH keeps telling me to do it, but I want to wait until I'm 2 weeks late like you. What you reckon? xxx


----------



## gills8752

MrsDavo said:


> gills8752 said:
> 
> 
> Its always the case when you are thinking of babies or trying that everyone appears to be having one!
> 
> We've not told anyone we're ttc, couldn't stand them all asking if i'm preggers yet! Nosey *******s really!
> 
> Mrs Davo - you've got really long cycles! I had them prebaby with my PCOS, nearly 40 days some "months"
> 
> Well my last 2 af's have been fairly on the mark and now i'm over 2 weeks late. Did a test on day 9 of being late and was a :bfn: I'm a bit scared to go buy another test now though.
> I have been feeling really tired though this last week and hungry! But that could be due to my new improved "lifestyle" (aka exercise and healthy eating (minus that bit of chocolate cake)!!)
> 
> Off to tesco later so might brave it to buy one...
> 
> 
> Gills, were you 2 weeks late for AF showing up? so around 4 weeks from ovulating?
> 
> I only ask because I did another internet cheapie yesterday and it was BFN.
> 
> Now 4-5 days late. Got a tesco preg test yesterday but don't want to do it yet lol. My OH keeps telling me to do it, but I want to wait until I'm 2 weeks late like you. What you reckon? xxxClick to expand...

I was 15 days late from period when i tested 2nd time. First time I was a few days late from period.

I'd be inclinded to wait a few days inbetween testing. No point doing one each day - would end up costing a fortune and only getting you down.


----------



## MrsDavo

gills8752 said:


> Yeah I will leave it another week at least I think. If it shows up I know not to bother at all!
> 
> No signs of it turning up yet, I feel rather sicky most of the time. Except when I am eating! Hope I am on my way to a BFP!


----------



## Squishyplush1

Hey ladies just wanted to let everyone know that i got my:bfp: !!:thumbup:

34 days after removal -period..40 days after last period :bfp::)

good luck to all!!!


----------



## MrsDavo

Congratulations Squishy!! 

I am CD 44 today so a week after AF was due and still nothing. haven't tested for 3 days but going to wait until Monday if i can! All bfn's so far


----------



## windle05

got my :bfp: tuesday after having implant out in January

hope everyone gets some good news soon xx

:babydust:


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hi - can I join this forum. Had implant removed mid Jan had a 2 day bleed at end of Jan. Since march af seems to have settled at 32 days with af lasting about 3 days. Hoping fir a bfp this month. It is reassuring to hear of so many others getting bfp in first 6 months. I am due to ovulate this week and hoping not to get af on 7th June or for at least another 9 months after!!!! Think had had it in about 6 or 7 years!!
Congratulations to all who have got a bfp and baby dust and fingers crossed for all of us hoping for one this month.


----------



## MrsDavo

Hey Ladies, 

Well Af still hasn't showed up yet! 

I've been on that app on my phone, trying to figure out if I am wrong about the date AF should have turned up. It tells me that it was 40 days bewteen AF on 25th of Feb, and AF on the 6th of April. 
So that means that I would have been due AF on the 16th of May not the 12th, so that would make me 5 days late rather than 9. 

But! I did a FRER yesterday in the afternoon and it was stark white, no doubting it was a BFN, so I don't know whats going on! Just wish AF wouls show up so we can try again this month!

I've been soooo tired the past couple of days too. Haven't even went with OH to get his daughter this morning lol. 

So I guess I am either 9 or 5 days late, but either way - I don't think I am pregnant. Not with a negative FRER! 

If I still have no AF by 1st of June I will make an appointment at the doctors I think.


----------



## Lliena

Hi ladies thought I'd post this in here as you may be able to help more :)

So here goes:

I had my implant removed on 27th April and it had been in for 5 months in total. On the 6th May-12th May I had my withdrawal bleed, it wasn't heavy at all so assuming it was withdrawal as my normal periods can be quite heavy! For the past two days I have woke up feeling sick had tummy cramps and barely been able to eat anything, do you think it's possible to be pregnant so soon? Or because I had a withdrawal bleed is it not? I dont know if you can get/be pregnant and have a withdrawal bleed?

Help?! :wacko:

Also if I was going to test do I wait untill 4 weeks after I had the implant removed which will be 25th May, or 4 weeks after the first day I bled which will be 3rd June?

Thanks in advance for replys :)


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hi lilena
I was in the same boat in the sense that I didn't know if my first bleed was withdrawal or af couple of weeks after having it removed. If I were you you would do the first test as soon as you can as at least you then won't be thinking should I should I not. If you get a bfn and your af doesnt show up by the second time you were considering testing and by then you will hopefully have a bfp! Good luck and let me know how it goes. Previous posters show you could be pregnant and it is possible.


----------



## Lliena

Thanks for the reply, I have some internet cheapys so I think I will do one in the morning and see what it says. I just don't know if it's possible to have bled but be pregnant, that's the thing Im wondering about :shrug:


----------



## Hopingitwill

Well people go through pregnancies without knowing they are pregnant because they still have periods. It isn't common but can happen. Keep us posted. Baby dust and lots of it


----------



## Dinah93

I don't know if I want AF to show up or not. Obviously I'd rather get a BFP, but equally I want my first AF since taking the implant out so I can work out my cycle length. I had very regular periods throughout so the nurse said it would be unlikely to change, so currently working on those dates. Thing is I neve really tracked AF before, the only reason I know when the last one started is it was 2 days after I came back from holiday. 

Got over excited and took a home pg test. Was only 7DPO though, and unsuprisingly it was negative. I think that was too early anyway, but I also need to remember this isn't a 'real' trying month due to when the implant was taken out.


----------



## Lliena

I did one this morning and it was :BFN: which I was totally expecting as It's far too early, but couldn't help myself :haha: Im still having cramps/nausea and am bit light headed too so will test again in a week or so if they continue. Part of me is sure its just withdrawal symptons from the implant but the other bit of me secretly hopes im pregnant!


----------



## MajellaG

Hi guys,
Wow i am loving this thread its exactly what i've been looking for!! (Just spent like a full 2 hours reading every post on all 40 pages :coffee:!!) Thanks to all you lovely ladies for sharing your experiences both good & bad. Congratulations to all the ladies who got their :bfp:
:hugs: ,prayers & loys of :dust: to all those who have lost.

My story is BCP's for 8 years, Implant/Implanon 3 years. Removed 8/3/11 no withdrawal bleed. 1st AF 6/4/11 - 10/4/11. 2nd AF 1wk & 3days late bfn: after 1wk late on 4/5/11.) Finally arrived 14/5/11-18/5/11.

I feel 1 million % better without Implanon it really messed with me. I had no sex drive at all for the whole 3 years, terrible for a newly married couple! Best thing was no AF for 3 years tho!! But its extremly hard no to track as I cant remember what my true cycle was like at all or what PM symptoms are & what there ment to feel like, so im stressing everytime I get the slightest twinge!! Thats the TTC Crazies :wacko:!!

Its very encouraging to hear all the sucess storys especially those that have fallen so quickly cos im very impatient!!

Currently my husband & I are taking Sanatogen Mother to be & Father to be supplements & have stopped smoking (1 week today!! :thumbup:). Going to start Clearblue Digital OPK next cycle & pre-seed!!

Chat to you all soon!! :flower:


----------



## Hopingitwill

I feel 1 million % better without Implanon it really messed with me. I had no sex drive at all for the whole 3 years, terrible for a newly married couple! Best thing was no AF for 3 years tho!! But its extremly hard no to track as I cant remember what my true cycle was like at all or what PM symptoms are & what there ment to feel like, so im stressing everytime I get the slightest twinge!!

I lost my sex drive too! Didn't put it down to implant until it came out and I realised sex drive was back! Im impatient too so being able to talk on these forums is really helpful as my husband being mire laid back is happy to go with the flow!! Don't think he fully comprehends the short window we have for egg to be fertilised! Off to do opk as should get surge in next couple of days so lots of bding will be needed. Fx xxx


----------



## hellybean

HI all, 
I was totally the same, no sex drive what so ever! almost felt like i had gone off my partner of 6 years, but knew i love him more than anything so but it down to the implant!

anyway, had the implant removed on monday 16/5/2011 as wanting to TTC for our first child, which i am very excited about! I just hope i dont have to wait too long for that all important BFP.

Really enjoyed reading some of your posts and found them also very helpful, so thanks to you all for that!

When on the implant i had constant bleeding that was hardly worth what it was thru out having implant, hated it, so after a year my doctor and i agreed to have it removed was the best idea, especially with the big decision we have decided anyhow!

All this week i have had slight bleeding and today it has stopped so i am hoping i get a proper AF next month, as ideally, i want to get an idea of my cycle again, but my impatience of getting the BFP is no doubt take over 

hugs x


----------



## michymoo2

Hi everyone!!!!

Just like to say i have really enjoyed reading this thread......Took a while lol!!!!

I am currently due to have my Implanon out on Fri 27th HOOOOORRRAAAYYYY!!!! Took ages to get an appointmet and have been climbing the walls waiting for it!!! I will be officially ttc no 3 as soon as it is out!!!! Just wanted to say congratulations to all that have got their BFP and also i really feel for you who are still waiting or have had complications!!! ((((Big hugs)))) to you all!!!

I have armed myself with cheapie OPKS and also puuurrrccchhhaaassseedd the CBFM n endless sticks.... oooooo and pre-seed!!! Ooooo n not forgetting lots of preg tests!!!! Im RARING to go lol!!!!

Been on my period since 5th of May Eeeeekkk and still bleeding today so god knows where i'll be cycle wise when its removed!!! Just gonna use my cheap opks till my proper 1st period ( you never know!)n then start with the CBFM!!! 

I just can't wait to begin and wish baby dust to you all!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dinah93

Getting the feelings I get a few days before AF - guess we missed the window this month with only getting the implant out 10 days ago. Knew it was a long shot, focussing on next month. Although not throwing in the towel yet, will test Saturday if AF is a no show by then.


----------



## Hopingitwill

Dinah93 said:


> Getting the feelings I get a few days before AF - guess we missed the window this month with only getting the implant out 10 days ago. Knew it was a long shot, focussing on next month. Although not throwing in the towel yet, will test Saturday if AF is a no show by then.

You dont know - stay positive. It is not up until:witch: sings!

I feel i def out. had flu in fertile week so not been up for:sex: (not that my DH would fancy coming near me sneezing and spluttering away!of all the weeks to get the flu it had to be in this one! Life is unfair. Am going to try and remain positive though that if I ovulated early or late i might catch it (despite not having any +opk) well I can but hope!:growlmad:


----------



## mamof2monkeys

hi

wondering if anyone has any suggestions as my body is fustrating me, i had implant removed on the 21st april i had a little bleed the following day then i had a positive opk on the 5th May and then on the 9th i had a day of brown spotting, then 10th i had very light bleed but bright red then the 11th May back to brown spotting (sorry tmi) but need to get it all out as im going insane! Since then i have had nothing no positive opk or pregnancy test, i dont know wether to class the May bleed as a period?

any advice would be greatly appreciated x


----------



## Lliena

I would say class May as a period maybe? After lots of reading it does seem it can take a while for the body to sort its self out after implanon or you could be lucky and you cycles will go back to normal straight awayish. Best plan is to wait and see if Af arrives in June and go from there. I know how frustrating it is though im in the same boat waiting after removal on 27th april and then had a bleed 6/12th May but it was very light and I think I ovulated 13/14 and now having preg symptoms but neg hpt so far, Guess only time will tell!


----------



## mamof2monkeys

thank you last time i had it removed my cycles went straight back to normal i had it take out Feb and was pg by may just hoping for the same but cant see it happening twice!


----------



## Lliena

Never know it could happen :D


----------



## proudmummsey

Hi everyone just a little update
I have had my 12 week scan and all is well with both me and baby and I am now 13 weeks. 
Congratulations to all with bfp I see lots of good news which is fab  
Good luck to all that r stil trying and remember to stay positive  xxx


----------



## Somersetlass

im glad all is well proudmummsey :)


----------



## Lliena

Great news proudmummsey :D


----------



## Hopingitwill

mamof2monkeys said:


> hi
> 
> wondering if anyone has any suggestions as my body is fustrating me, i had implant removed on the 21st april i had a little bleed the following day then i had a positive opk on the 5th May and then on the 9th i had a day of brown spotting, then 10th i had very light bleed but bright red then the 11th May back to brown spotting (sorry tmi) but need to get it all out as im going insane! Since then i have had nothing no positive opk or pregnancy test, i dont know wether to class the May bleed as a period?
> 
> any advice would be greatly appreciated x

I got mine out mid Jan. had erratic bleeding end of month. Got period which lasted two days begin may. I made mistake of not recording exact dates so didnt know exactly my cycle timing so had to wait to April to get 32 days. May then confirmed 32 days. All I recommend is that you chart every bled and hopefully a pattern will emerge soon. In the meantime keep using opk and bed as much as you can as you never know you might get lucky. Fx xx


----------



## Hopingitwill

proudmummsey said:


> Hi everyone just a little update
> I have had my 12 week scan and all is well with both me and baby and I am now 13 weeks.
> Congratulations to all with bfp I see lots of good news which is fab
> Good luck to all that r stil trying and remember to stay positive  xxx

Happy to hear all us going well - hopefully you are one of the many more to come ( including me!)


----------



## Somersetlass

Hey Girls

I hope everyone is well?

Me and my df have decided i should go on the pill for few months to sort my body out it did before so i be back soon i mc last week dont really now how fair along i was i think i was about 8 wks.
good luck everyone thats ttc and those who feel preggy xx


----------



## michymoo2

Whoop Whoop!!!!:flower:

Today is my "Happy Implant removal day!"

Cant wait to get this dam thing out my arm and begin the ttc journey!!!!

3pm is the hour and i cant wait!!!! Been bleeding since 5th May and finally stopped bleeding today!!! 

I am being a bit of a cheat so i can see where i am cycle wise and i have set my CBFM on day 5 this morn so i can begin testin for OV tomoz and if i do get a withdrawal bleed then ill just reset it!!! I know its a bit hopefull but u never know lol even though it took 7 months from coming off the pill last time round to concieve number 2 !!! Im just an eager beaver to start my POAS addiction!!! Lol!!!!

Hugs to you all in your journey after "Happy Implant removal day!" they should sell cards lol!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## michymoo2

proudmummsey said:


> Hi everyone just a little update
> I have had my 12 week scan and all is well with both me and baby and I am now 13 weeks.
> Congratulations to all with bfp I see lots of good news which is fab
> Good luck to all that r stil trying and remember to stay positive  xxx

Awwwwwwwww big congrats!!! How totally exciting!!!! Good luck !!!! It really gives you inspiration to hear happy endings!!!

Thank you for sharing!!!!:hug:


----------



## michymoo2

michymoo2 said:


> proudmummsey said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone just a little update
> I have had my 12 week scan and all is well with both me and baby and I am now 13 weeks.
> Congratulations to all with bfp I see lots of good news which is fab
> Good luck to all that r stil trying and remember to stay positive  xxx
> 
> Awwwwwwwww big congrats!!! How totally exciting!!!! Good luck !!!! It really gives you inspiration to hear happy endings!!!
> 
> Thank you for sharing!!!!:hug:Click to expand...

Hoooorrraaayyyy!!! It is now OUT n im officially ttc number 3!!!!!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dinah93

congrats mitchymoo - hope the BFP comes quickly


----------



## michymoo2

Dinah93 said:


> congrats mitchymoo - hope the BFP comes quickly

Thank you my love !!! Im just sooooo excited to have finally winning my hubby round to the idea of number 3!!!! xxxxxx:happydance:


----------



## Hopingitwill

michymoo2 said:


> Dinah93 said:
> 
> 
> congrats mitchymoo - hope the BFP comes quickly
> 
> Thank you my love !!! Im just sooooo excited to have finally winning my hubby round to the idea of number 3!!!! xxxxxx:happydance:Click to expand...

Well I hope it happens quickly for you!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Hi Ladies, I'm hoping one of you can help :) DH and I are WTT and I am currently on my 3rd Implant (1st 2 were implanon and my current one is a nexplanon) have any of you had 3 or more and did your cycle return to normal after removal? Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Hopingitwill

Mrs Gibbo said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm hoping one of you can help :) DH and I are WTT and I am currently on my 3rd Implant (1st 2 were implanon and my current one is a nexplanon) have any of you had 3 or more and did your cycle return to normal after removal? Thanks :thumbup:

I really can't remember if I had 2 or 3 implanon. Got mine out in mid Jan and after one bleed end of Jan it appears to have settled into a regular 32 day cycle. Good luck x


----------



## Nimoo

please please please help!!

heres some info well i had the implanon removal on the 14.4.2011
withdrawal bleed 15.4.-17.4.2011
random bleed but most likely af was 26.4-28.4.2011 
oh and me and dh had been dtd every 2nd day sometimes every day

and now nothing since i did have ewcm but cant remember the actual date and ever since im having a creamy white lotiony cm some days more than others and no sign of af?! when i got pregs with ds it was the 1st cycle after implanon removal not saying it will happen again like that! just wondering if i should test or wait out abit longer as its my 1st month ttc?
what should i do?! aaaaaahhh!!

sorry if none of this makes sense or im rambeling or tmi?

thanks :D xxX


----------



## michymoo2

Nimoo said:


> please please please help!!
> 
> heres some info well i had the implanon removal on the 14.4.2011
> withdrawal bleed 15.4.-17.4.2011
> random bleed but most likely af was 26.4-28.4.2011
> oh and me and dh had been dtd every 2nd day sometimes every day
> 
> and now nothing since i did have ewcm but cant remember the actual date and ever since im having a creamy white lotiony cm some days more than others and no sign of af?! when i got pregs with ds it was the 1st cycle after implanon removal not saying it will happen again like that! just wondering if i should test or wait out abit longer as its my 1st month ttc?
> what should i do?! aaaaaahhh!!
> 
> sorry if none of this makes sense or im rambeling or tmi?
> 
> thanks :D xxX

 I would test even if i didnt think i was as im a poas addict lol!!!!

Ooooooooo go on test and let us all know how you get on it sounds promising!!!!

:dust::dust::dust: Baby Dust your way!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## michymoo2

Hopingitwill said:


> Mrs Gibbo said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, I'm hoping one of you can help :) DH and I are WTT and I am currently on my 3rd Implant (1st 2 were implanon and my current one is a nexplanon) have any of you had 3 or more and did your cycle return to normal after removal? Thanks :thumbup:
> 
> I really can't remember if I had 2 or 3 implanon. Got mine out in mid Jan and after one bleed end of Jan it appears to have settled into a regular 32 day cycle. Good luck xClick to expand...

I have only had 1 implanon and only had it removed 27.5.11 so still waiting to see how my cycle goes !!! i was on af from the 5th May till 27th may!!! So far i have nothing!!! Just low reading on my CBFM and negative OPKS . its very early days for me but im testin incase im lucky and ovulate before my next af cause i have only just come off but then i may just begin my normal period first!!! Its so confusing !!! xxxxx


----------



## Nimoo

michymoo2 said:


> Nimoo said:
> 
> 
> please please please help!!
> 
> heres some info well i had the implanon removal on the 14.4.2011
> withdrawal bleed 15.4.-17.4.2011
> random bleed but most likely af was 26.4-28.4.2011
> oh and me and dh had been dtd every 2nd day sometimes every day
> 
> and now nothing since i did have ewcm but cant remember the actual date and ever since im having a creamy white lotiony cm some days more than others and no sign of af?! when i got pregs with ds it was the 1st cycle after implanon removal not saying it will happen again like that! just wondering if i should test or wait out abit longer as its my 1st month ttc?
> what should i do?! aaaaaahhh!!
> 
> sorry if none of this makes sense or im rambeling or tmi?
> 
> thanks :D xxX
> 
> I would test even if i didnt think i was as im a poas addict lol!!!!
> 
> Ooooooooo go on test and let us all know how you get on it sounds promising!!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: Baby Dust your way!!!! xxxxxxClick to expand...

i was thinking i should test too well im going into town tomoz so will pick up a test and either do it then or the next morning i suppose no one is really out until af turns up i think im just holding out cos i dont want to see a bfn but you never know! and i will defo update tho
thanks for the reply much appreciated :D

wishing everyone lots of babydust and healthy pregnancies :happydance:


----------



## michymoo2

Nimoo said:


> michymoo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nimoo said:
> 
> 
> please please please help!!
> 
> heres some info well i had the implanon removal on the 14.4.2011
> withdrawal bleed 15.4.-17.4.2011
> random bleed but most likely af was 26.4-28.4.2011
> oh and me and dh had been dtd every 2nd day sometimes every day
> 
> and now nothing since i did have ewcm but cant remember the actual date and ever since im having a creamy white lotiony cm some days more than others and no sign of af?! when i got pregs with ds it was the 1st cycle after implanon removal not saying it will happen again like that! just wondering if i should test or wait out abit longer as its my 1st month ttc?
> what should i do?! aaaaaahhh!!
> 
> sorry if none of this makes sense or im rambeling or tmi?
> 
> thanks :D xxX
> 
> I would test even if i didnt think i was as im a poas addict lol!!!!
> 
> Ooooooooo go on test and let us all know how you get on it sounds promising!!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: Baby Dust your way!!!! xxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> i was thinking i should test too well im going into town tomoz so will pick up a test and either do it then or the next morning i suppose no one is really out until af turns up i think im just holding out cos i dont want to see a bfn but you never know! and i will defo update tho
> thanks for the reply much appreciated :D
> 
> wishing everyone lots of babydust and healthy pregnancies :happydance:Click to expand...

Oooooo how totally exciting!!! I'll keep checking to see the outcome!!!! I know what you mean about bfn but you never know!!! I cant wait to get to the point when i can test lol!!! Mean time im getting my fix from opks lol!!!! Its only my first cycle ttc so i have a llllllooonnnggg way to go it took 7 months with my last but im hopefull lol!!!!

Good luck for tomoz!!! :thumbup::happydance::happydance::thumbup::flower:


----------



## Blondie Xx

Hey girls! I spent the last few hours going through all your posts lol! Startin to get used to the abbreviation so bear with me! Well im 20 and I had implanon 1 march 2010 and had it removed 9 May 2011 and had a withdrawel bleed 12 May and I got a positive opk on the 26 May. Me and my OH had loadsa sex thurs and fri. Im now 4dpo and have strange dull cramps on the left side of where i think my uterus is. My nipples are sore and erect which never happens me, ive heartburn headaches nausea lower back pain and heart palpitations. Could this be a real pregnancy or just happening because of the removal? My GP said because im so young my fertility should return immediately so heres hoping for my :bfp: :dust: baby dust to all :dust:


----------



## Hopingitwill

Good luck nimmo us knowhow test goes. Sending you baby dust x
Blondie- sound like you are doing as much as you can fx for you x


----------



## Dinah93

Just had my first AF since the implant came out - very different to those on the implant I have to say. This one was EXTREMELY heavy for one day, then one normal day, then one light day, and thats it, over! Usually I'm 7 mid-heavy days. Glad to be on a normal cycle now as I got a lot of those fake pregnancy feelings after it coming out and it was messing with my head!


----------



## Nimoo

sooo...
i woke up this morning to do a test cos hubby bought me one last night and as soon as i sat on the loo ready to test guess who came the horrible af i just dropped the test on the floor in shock and was so close to screaming! after 5 days of holding my test off she decides to arrive late aaaaaahhh!!! so today im not a happy bunny at all even dh was sat outside the loo waiting for the results before going to work he kinda guessed she arrived cos he heard me mumble f**king now you come out of hiding!! 
oh well hopefully this will be the last time we meet in a long time, back to the draw for my test and let the dtd begin when she goes!! 

good luck everyone baby dust to all!!

:hugs: xxX


----------



## Hopingitwill

Nimoo said:


> sooo...
> i woke up this morning to do a test cos hubby bought me one last night and as soon as i sat on the loo ready to test guess who came the horrible af i just dropped the test on the floor in shock and was so close to screaming! after 5 days of holding my test off she decides to arrive late aaaaaahhh!!! so today im not a happy bunny at all even dh was sat outside the loo waiting for the results before going to work he kinda guessed she arrived cos he heard me mumble f**king now you come out of hiding!!
> oh well hopefully this will be the last time we meet in a long time, back to the draw for my test and let the dtd begin when she goes!!
> 
> good luck everyone baby dust to all!!
> 
> :hugs: xxX

Sorry to hear about af but on the positive at least you didn't waste a test. Both my last two months I used one as was late and af came within two hours of using them. Have you heard of smep. There is a good thread with a great bunch of girls going that you should check out. Think is called- anyone joining me for smep ov 20/5. Might be worth trying?At least you can start planning next month and getting cycle sorted


----------



## xtlcx

Hi all

I had my implant took out on the 20th May 2011 (had it in for 7 years In and out) 

We had a celebratory the time has arrived hows your father the night before.

Since then AF hasn't showed, on the 24th I had cramp on the right side, on the 25th I had brown CM when I wiped sorry TMI accompanied with sore boobs and a feeling of heaviness in my stomach.

I've been reading about getting pregnant after implant removal but its a jumble of information so I'm not sure what's going on xx


----------



## Lliena

If you have had it in for 7 years on and off I would reckon it will take a few months for your cycle to settle down if Im honest.


----------



## xtlcx

Lliena said:


> If you have had it in for 7 years on and off I would reckon it will take a few months for your cycle to settle down if Im honest.

Hopefully not too long, the last time I had it in for the full 3 years and conceived 2 months after having it removed.

Seems like there are loads of different stories ones saying they took up to a year to get their cycles back and others saying they conceived straight away.

Its all very confusing but I'm going to enjoy ttc xx


----------



## Nimoo

Hopingitwill said:


> Nimoo said:
> 
> 
> sooo...
> i woke up this morning to do a test cos hubby bought me one last night and as soon as i sat on the loo ready to test guess who came the horrible af i just dropped the test on the floor in shock and was so close to screaming! after 5 days of holding my test off she decides to arrive late aaaaaahhh!!! so today im not a happy bunny at all even dh was sat outside the loo waiting for the results before going to work he kinda guessed she arrived cos he heard me mumble f**king now you come out of hiding!!
> oh well hopefully this will be the last time we meet in a long time, back to the draw for my test and let the dtd begin when she goes!!
> 
> good luck everyone baby dust to all!!
> 
> :hugs: xxX
> 
> Sorry to hear about af but on the positive at least you didn't waste a test. Both my last two months I used one as was late and af came within two hours of using them. Have you heard of smep. There is a good thread with a great bunch of girls going that you should check out. Think is called- anyone joining me for smep ov 20/5. Might be worth trying?At least you can start planning next month and getting cycle sortedClick to expand...

i know im glad i didnt waste a test im actually relieved now that af has shown up it has given me a taste of the waiting game and now im even more determined to catch my egg haha.!
what is smep? i mean what does it stand for?! i'll have to pop into that thread and take a peek!! let me know how your testing goes hun :D
GL and lots of baby dust everyone!!

:thumbup:


----------



## MajellaG

xtlcx said:


> Hi all
> 
> I had my implant took out on the 20th May 2011 (had it in for 7 years In and out)
> 
> We had a celebratory the time has arrived hows your father the night before.
> 
> Since then AF hasn't showed, on the 24th I had cramp on the right side, on the 25th I had brown CM when I wiped sorry TMI accompanied with sore boobs and a feeling of heaviness in my stomach.
> 
> I've been reading about getting pregnant after implant removal but its a jumble of information so I'm not sure what's going on xx

Hi xtlcx welcome to the thread,
I dont want to get your hopes up but you may well be pregnant. Before my nurse removed the implant she asked me what my family plans were for the future & at that stage we were NTNP. She then asked if I had be sexually active in the last seven days - as there was a chance a could ovulate straight away & therefore if there was still sperm present could get pregnant.
Fx'd & :dust: you never know your luck!!


----------



## Nimoo

xtlcx welcome here!!
same here when i read up on it its just a jumble but i suppose its cos everyone is different!!
well i hope you get your bfp asap hun and everyone else!!
GL


----------



## Hopingitwill

i know im glad i didnt waste a test im actually relieved now that af has shown up it has given me a taste of the waiting game and now im even more determined to catch my egg haha.!
what is smep? i mean what does it stand for?! i'll have to pop into that thread and take a peek!! let me know how your testing goes hun :D
GL and lots of baby dust everyone!!

:thumbup:[/QUOTE]

Hi nimmo- smep stands for sperm meets egg plan. Idea is you bed every other night from cycle day 8 ie cycle day 10,12 etc until you get you positive opk when you bed 3 nights in a row. Idea is that way always a supply of sperm for the egg even if yu ovulate early. They are a really nice and supportive bunch of girls on there. Pop in and have a look. Will let you know how raring goes if af doesn't show up but to be honest feel 'out' this month. Fx though xxx babydust to all.


----------



## charbaby

Hi Ladies Well This Is My Little Story, I Had My Implant Out On The 10th January 2011 After 3 Years! Now We Are TTC Baby #3. I Waited With Nuthin Untill 16th May For A/F To Appear, Got My Positive opk On Sat The 28th So Im Hoping Everything Has Gone Back To Normal. I Will Be Testing June 10th If I Can Hold On Till Then :S


----------



## xtlcx

Thanks MajellaG and nimoo.

We DTD the night before didn't come in to my head that we should have used protection :oops:

I hate the waiting game wish AF would turn up or get a BFP my partners dead nervous bless him as this is his first, I'm pretty fertile I guess didn't take much trying with my other DS's.

It's my 30th on Friday would love a BFP as a present :lol:

FX'd to everyone that's TTC xxxx


----------



## Lliena

My AF is due in 2 days and have started spotting light pink, could be late implantation or early period. Anyway by Fri I will know one way or the other I guess. :)


----------



## xtlcx

Lliena said:


> My AF is due in 2 days and have started spotting light pink, could be late implantation or early period. Anyway by Fri I will know one way or the other I guess. :)

Fingers crossed for you Lliena xx


----------



## Lliena

Thanks, id be extremely lucky if it is implantation and if it isn't at least my body has got back to a normaly cycle very quickly :)


----------



## BlessedBaby22

Hey Ladies,
Heres my story... 
I had the implant in for 5 years (1st one for the full 3years and the 2nd one for 2 years).

I had it removed at the end of Jan 2011 then had my first AF 2 weeks later (mid Feb)

Started trying in March and had my BFP on 15th May - I am now 6 1/2 weeks with my first blessing!
It took just under 2 months to fall pregnant after my first AF.

I heard so many horror stories about TTC after Implanon removal but I suppose everyone is different..

Sending my best wishes to all TTC... and wishin you all a h&h 9 months when you get your BFP!!

(I hope this helped...)

xxx


----------



## Lliena

The :witch: got me! But at least I know my cycles have gone back to normal after having my implant out last month :)


----------



## Hopingitwill

Conongratulations blessed. It's fantastic to hear success stories. Hope it happens for me soon as I got mine removed jan and started trying in fen. H&h 9 months for you. 

Sorry to hear af got ypu lilena. Fx for you next cycle xxx


----------



## Nimoo

aaaah sorry lilena that the witch arrived good luck next month :D


----------



## Hopingitwill

3 days left til witch is due--- must control urge to poas, must control urge to poas .....


----------



## michymoo2

Blondie Xx said:


> Hey girls! I spent the last few hours going through all your posts lol! Startin to get used to the abbreviation so bear with me! Well im 20 and I had implanon 1 march 2010 and had it removed 9 May 2011 and had a withdrawel bleed 12 May and I got a positive opk on the 26 May. Me and my OH had loadsa sex thurs and fri. Im now 4dpo and have strange dull cramps on the left side of where i think my uterus is. My nipples are sore and erect which never happens me, ive heartburn headaches nausea lower back pain and heart palpitations. Could this be a real pregnancy or just happening because of the removal? My GP said because im so young my fertility should return immediately so heres hoping for my :bfp: :dust: baby dust to all :dust:

Ooooo sending :dust::dust: you way!!xxx


----------



## michymoo2

Dinah93 said:


> Just had my first AF since the implant came out - very different to those on the implant I have to say. This one was EXTREMELY heavy for one day, then one normal day, then one light day, and thats it, over! Usually I'm 7 mid-heavy days. Glad to be on a normal cycle now as I got a lot of those fake pregnancy feelings after it coming out and it was messing with my head!

Well at least you know where you my love it really makes you feel grounded and solid !!! Lol!!! Now the ttc journery can commence!!! :hug: your way!!!xxx


----------



## michymoo2

Nimoo said:


> sooo...
> i woke up this morning to do a test cos hubby bought me one last night and as soon as i sat on the loo ready to test guess who came the horrible af i just dropped the test on the floor in shock and was so close to screaming! after 5 days of holding my test off she decides to arrive late aaaaaahhh!!! so today im not a happy bunny at all even dh was sat outside the loo waiting for the results before going to work he kinda guessed she arrived cos he heard me mumble f**king now you come out of hiding!!
> oh well hopefully this will be the last time we meet in a long time, back to the draw for my test and let the dtd begin when she goes!!
> 
> good luck everyone baby dust to all!!
> 
> :hugs: xxX

Nooooooooooooooooo just read this and i had such a feeling you were!!!! Awwwww sorry hun i really hope you get your :bfp: next cycle!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## michymoo2

xtlcx said:


> Hi all
> 
> I had my implant took out on the 20th May 2011 (had it in for 7 years In and out)
> 
> We had a celebratory the time has arrived hows your father the night before.
> 
> Since then AF hasn't showed, on the 24th I had cramp on the right side, on the 25th I had brown CM when I wiped sorry TMI accompanied with sore boobs and a feeling of heaviness in my stomach.
> 
> I've been reading about getting pregnant after implant removal but its a jumble of information so I'm not sure what's going on xx

I have had a kind of same experience!!! I managed to figure out it was Ovulation pains (didnt think i would ov so soon but had these really bad last time i was off contraception!)and apparently the rise in eastrogen just before the peak of Lh can sometimes trigger a small bleed . I had this then got + opks and peak on cbfm !!!! If i were you id get bd!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## michymoo2

charbaby said:


> Hi Ladies Well This Is My Little Story, I Had My Implant Out On The 10th January 2011 After 3 Years! Now We Are TTC Baby #3. I Waited With Nuthin Untill 16th May For A/F To Appear, Got My Positive opk On Sat The 28th So Im Hoping Everything Has Gone Back To Normal. I Will Be Testing June 10th If I Can Hold On Till Then :S

Oooooooo lots of Baby :dust: your way!!xx


----------



## michymoo2

Lliena said:


> My AF is due in 2 days and have started spotting light pink, could be late implantation or early period. Anyway by Fri I will know one way or the other I guess. :)

Sorry the witch got you!!!xx


----------



## michymoo2

Hi all!!!

Well i am on a roll since my last post!!!! I had implant out 27th and cheekily set my cbfm as cd 5 so i could start testing cd6 so i could get an idea of my cycles and i thought seeing as i have just bled all last month who knows where i was stopped bleeding on the 27th May started 5th may while on implanon!!!lol!!! I got a low readin 1st day(cd6) and backed it up every 2pm and 6pm with opk cheapies!!! 

CD7 LOW -OPK
CD8 LOW - OPK 
CD9 HIGH -OPK (line tinest bit darker) I then on this day recieved a short burst(spotting) of brown pinky cm(no proper red blood) sorry tmi!!! Only lasted 2 hrs!( read up on net about eastrogen rise as cbfm detects this first to give u a high and it can cause you to bleed a little)
CD10 HIGH -OPK (line Teeny bit darker)Had more pinky brown in the morning tiniest amount!
CD 11 HIGH -OPK same as cd 10.
CD 12 HIGH - OPK In the morn( no dicharge just ewcm!) 2pm opk POSITIVE!!! 6PM DEFFO POSITIVE!!! So my lh surge started that day so thats why my cbfm did not pick it up!!! 
CD 13 (Today!) PEAK on cbfm and + opk in morn the opks after started showing a decline in lh and are getting fainter!!! ov-10am!!!!

OV Pain- CD 10 I had a dull achey feeling when i walked and thought oooo i remember this from last ttc journey lol!! So i knew i was gearing up for ov also sex hurts now lol!!
Then had the same till today when at 10am i felt shooting pains on right side and for about half hour i felt nauseous and have had heartburn last couple of days, and the pain made me have to stop what i was doing!! I loved it because this what i got exactly to the tee when i concieved my daughter!!! I just sooooo know i ov'd at about 10am today lol!!! Sounds odd but true!!! So far we have :sex: EVERY night since CD 9 and 10 n 11 used Concieve plus then cd12 Au naurel lol!! One more go 2 night n might do 2moz night for good measure lol!!! Im knackerd lol!!! Back to work for 7 days straight Mon so at least i ov'd before then!!!!

So i feel i have really gave it a good shot for my 1st cycle !!! So now i'll just be hanging around waiting for :witch: to arrive !!! Im just sooooo glad i know where i am cycle wise now!!!!

All in all im chuffed at this last week and cant believe my body has started up so quickly after implant removal i thought i would get af first before anything else!! Whoop Whoop!!!

Babydust to you all!!!!

Hugs to you all now im off to have a well deserved Pizza!!!:pizza::pizza::pizza::pizza:!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## michymoo2

Hopingitwill said:


> 3 days left til witch is due--- must control urge to poas, must control urge to poas .....

Oooooooo how exciting!!! Good luck for when you give in to the urge!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## michymoo2

charbaby said:


> Hi Ladies Well This Is My Little Story, I Had My Implant Out On The 10th January 2011 After 3 Years! Now We Are TTC Baby #3. I Waited With Nuthin Untill 16th May For A/F To Appear, Got My Positive opk On Sat The 28th So Im Hoping Everything Has Gone Back To Normal. I Will Be Testing June 10th If I Can Hold On Till Then :S

FX for you xxx


----------



## Hopingitwill

michymoo2 said:


> Hopingitwill said:
> 
> 
> 3 days left til witch is due--- must control urge to poas, must control urge to poas .....
> 
> Oooooooo how exciting!!! Good luck for when you give in to the urge!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

I caved in tonight and got a very clear ( literally) bfn. Hoping it is too early to have enough hormone in urine especially as tested pm soon not long after I had been to toilet. However not holding my breath!!!!:nope:

It is looking very positive for you I dont think you could have done much more
Fx for you!


----------



## xtlcx

michymoo2 said:


> xtlcx said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> I had my implant took out on the 20th May 2011 (had it in for 7 years In and out)
> 
> We had a celebratory the time has arrived hows your father the night before.
> 
> Since then AF hasn't showed, on the 24th I had cramp on the right side, on the 25th I had brown CM when I wiped sorry TMI accompanied with sore boobs and a feeling of heaviness in my stomach.
> 
> I've been reading about getting pregnant after implant removal but its a jumble of information so I'm not sure what's going on xx
> 
> I have had a kind of same experience!!! I managed to figure out it was Ovulation pains (didnt think i would ov so soon but had these really bad last time i was off contraception!)and apparently the rise in eastrogen just before the peak of Lh can sometimes trigger a small bleed . I had this then got + opks and peak on cbfm !!!! If i were you id get bd!!! xxxxxxxxClick to expand...

We've been bd'ing loads lately but it doesn't help OH works away during the week. I haven't got a BFP yet but he proposed on My 30th on Friday so got some good news xx


----------



## Hopingitwill

Congratulations xticx. are you going to carry on ttc or focus on wedding first?


----------



## xtlcx

Hopingitwill said:


> Congratulations xticx. are you going to carry on ttc or focus on wedding first?

Thank you, not sure as yet if we decide on a 2013 wedding then ttc will be going ahead but if we decide on a 2012 wedding ttc will be put on hold.

Unless I'm preggers already :lol: just wish the :witch: would turn up soon or my negatives turn in to positives.

Why are pregnancy symptoms the same as AF ones mother nature should at least have given us them different xx


----------



## Hopingitwill

Because mother nature us evil!!!


----------



## xtlcx

Hopingitwill said:


> Because mother nature us evil!!!

haha that is true OH wants to go out and buy a clear blue or similar test he's convinced his little :spermy: have done the job I've done internet cheapies 25miu and they were negative.

What's the best tests in your opinion xx


----------



## hellybean

hi wonder if any of you can help as i am a bit confused!

i had my implant out on the 16th may as i mention previously! 
the night i had implant out i had a bleed that lasted about 5-6 days but not sure wether to have classed that as a period or not as i had constant spotting and bleeding throughout having the implant in!

On the 13th and 14th day (sat and sunday) of cycle if i was to class that first bleed as AF i had stetchy CM, my partner and i have been dtd everyother day since having implant removed.

However between the 12th day of cycle to the 15th (friday to monday) day i was away with some friends so didnt dtd then, which is annoying as i was hopefully fertile then, hadnt done ov test as i was away! but dtd on the thursday night and when i got back on monday!

Anyway, over the past couple of days i have had slight pink/brown spotting, but no sign or feeling as an early AF, what could this be??

xxxx


----------



## Hopingitwill

xtlcx said:


> Hopingitwill said:
> 
> 
> Because mother nature us evil!!!
> 
> haha that is true OH wants to go out and buy a clear blue or similar test he's convinced his little :spermy: have done the job I've done internet cheapies 25miu and they were negative.
> 
> What's the best tests in your opinion xxClick to expand...

Tbh not sure. I got some hpt off a website called zoombaby. I am using cheap ones currently which measure 25 but have heard you can get extra sensitive ones that measure 10 hgp. I plan to use cheapies to support poas addiction. When af is due/ hopefully late I will then pick up sone more expensive ones like clearblue digi to hopefully confirm - dont see point of using expensive ones when chances of it showing a bfp early is slim!:dohh: Have been looking at getting some off eBay or amazon as you can get them cheaper than in the shops.


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hellybean- if it is a cycle and you hit you ov whilst you were away if you had Dtr before sperm can survive in your body. However it could be implantation bleeding but too my knowledge this happens between 7th - 14th day after ovulation and happens to about a third of all people. It could also be your cycle regulating itself. I would wait and see what happens and maybe test if you don't see m to get a full af around 14 daya after you ovulated. Perhaps keep testing with cheap pregnancy tests and opk til you figure out your cycle and what your body is doing. Sorry most prob not been very helpful!


----------



## hellybean

thankyou hopingitwill , i just need to get some sense of what the hell is going on!

I really want a BFP but i also in away hope AF arrives, so i have more of an idea what is goin on, i always said i wouldnt be so 'trying' on ttc and what will be will be, but i am the mot impatient person ever haha!

oh well, i will see what happens and will keep you all posted.. i have bought some cheapy opk's and pregnancy tests, and i havent had a positive yet but if i didnt test for tho whole time while i was away i wont know if i ovulated or not, just had the symptoms of ov so figured i had!

baby dust to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:hug:https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/hugs2.gif


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hellybean- Join the club ... This ttc is driving me nuts because of the tww and the fact that I am super impatient! My period due on tues so not long to wait. tested today and got a bfn so not holding much hope so gearing myself up for next cycle! Fx for you.


----------



## MrsDavo

Morning ladies,

Thought I'd pop back and let you know that after 61 days I have finally started AF!! Boy has she come back with a vengance. I've been grumpy, irritable, crying yesterday.....ugh! 

Anyway I hope now she'll start to get into some sort of pattern. I've had 28 days from implant out, then 36 days, then 61 days...... 


Off to sulk now lol


----------



## Hopingitwill

MrsDavo said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Thought I'd pop back and let you know that after 61 days I have finally started AF!! Boy has she come back with a vengance. I've been grumpy, irritable, crying yesterday.....ugh!
> 
> Anyway I hope now she'll start to get into some sort of pattern. I've had 28 days from implant out, then 36 days, then 61 days......
> 
> 
> Off to sulk now lol

So sorry to hear witch got you ,but also glad that you are no longer in limbo. I would suggest using opk ( cheap ones) from cycle day 10 as you will prob not know when to expect ovulation given varied cyles. Or yOu could use cbfm. Maybe when you get a pos opk or peak day then confirm with a more reliable/ expensive opk? Good luck !:hugs:


----------



## MrsDavo

Hopingitwill said:


> MrsDavo said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies,
> 
> Thought I'd pop back and let you know that after 61 days I have finally started AF!! Boy has she come back with a vengance. I've been grumpy, irritable, crying yesterday.....ugh!
> 
> Anyway I hope now she'll start to get into some sort of pattern. I've had 28 days from implant out, then 36 days, then 61 days......
> 
> 
> Off to sulk now lol
> 
> So sorry to hear witch got you ,but also glad that you are no longer in limbo. I would suggest using opk ( cheap ones) from cycle day 10 as you will prob not know when to expect ovulation given varied cyles. Or yOu could use cbfm. Maybe when you get a pos opk or peak day then confirm with a more reliable/ expensive opk? Good luck !:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks HIW, I am just happy that she turned up in a way, rather than continued BFN's and not knowing what was going on! 

I am going to concentrate more on finding employment at the moment, after my 6 month temp contract ran out I've not been able to find anything else. Had interviews but no one is getting back to me and it's sooooo frustrating! 

So I think I am going to put this on a back burner until I can find a job. I'm stressing out too much with both things going on at the same time. And money is now getting tighter with being unemployed for 2 months. 

Good Luck to everyone else though! We are now going to Not Try, Not Prevent.


----------



## Hopingitwill

MrsDavo said:


> Hopingitwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsDavo said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies,
> 
> Thought I'd pop back and let you know that after 61 days I have finally started AF!! Boy has she come back with a vengance. I've been grumpy, irritable, crying yesterday.....ugh!
> 
> Anyway I hope now she'll start to get into some sort of pattern. I've had 28 days from implant out, then 36 days, then 61 days......
> 
> 
> Off to sulk now lol
> 
> So sorry to hear witch got you ,but also glad that you are no longer in limbo. I would suggest using opk ( cheap ones) from cycle day 10 as you will prob not know when to expect ovulation given varied cyles. Or yOu could use cbfm. Maybe when you get a pos opk or peak day then confirm with a more reliable/ expensive opk? Good luck !:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks HIW, I am just happy that she turned up in a way, rather than continued BFN's and not knowing what was going on!
> 
> I am going to concentrate more on finding employment at the moment, after my 6 month temp contract ran out I've not been able to find anything else. Had interviews but no one is getting back to me and it's sooooo frustrating!
> 
> So I think I am going to put this on a back burner until I can find a job. I'm stressing out too much with both things going on at the same time. And money is now getting tighter with being unemployed for 2 months.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone else though! We are now going to Not Try, Not Prevent.Click to expand...

Good luck on the job hunting front hun- you never know when you are not focused and stressing about this you might actually find that it happens. Hope everything works out for you and we see you back on this forum soon!:hugs:


----------



## imagine13

Hey Ladies

Almost forgot to check back in and say I got my bfp 2nd cycle at 11dpo (test was a tesco FR).

Wishing all the ex-implanon ladies lots of :dust :dust:


----------



## Hopingitwill

imagine13 said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> Almost forgot to check back in and say I got my bfp 2nd cycle at 11dpo (test was a tesco FR).
> 
> Wishing all the ex-implanon ladies lots of :dust :dust:

Congratulations on your BFP - gives us all some hope that it could happen quickly for us! H&H 9 months!:hugs:


----------



## Nimoo

imagine13 said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> Almost forgot to check back in and say I got my bfp 2nd cycle at 11dpo (test was a tesco FR).
> 
> Wishing all the ex-implanon ladies lots of :dust :dust:

congratulations hun dont 4get to keep us updated on your pregnancy have a H&H pregnancy x


----------



## imagine13

Thank you ladies! so shocked it happened so quick for us.

I only had one proper bleed when I came off the implanon (withdrawal bleed I assume). Then first cycle with every phantom pregnancy symptom going. Had a really light bleed after cycle 1 which made me think I was implanting :dohh:

Second cycle only started getting symptoms from 7dpo at which point I got an implantation dip on my chart and the lightest of light pink spotting. So didn't really get a proper af.

Hope that helps :flower:


----------



## hellybean

Hopingitwill said:


> imagine13 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies
> 
> Almost forgot to check back in and say I got my bfp 2nd cycle at 11dpo (test was a tesco FR).
> 
> Wishing all the ex-implanon ladies lots of :dust :dust:
> 
> Congratulations on your BFP - gives us all some hope that it could happen quickly for us! H&H 9 months!:hugs:Click to expand...

wow thats amazing...congratulations !!
xxxxx


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hey Hellybean,
How you getting on? AF was due today so far no show fx it stays that way and i get my BFP!


----------



## hellybean

Hey hey hopingitwill, fx for u! And hope that AF doesn't show its face! Keep us informed. 

I am still confused as ever as I thought AF had arrived monday night, then nothing, and again this morning thought AF was here as had a wiping of red blood (sorry tmi) and again nothinng all day! I am guessing it just the after effects of implant removed but that was over 3 weeks ago now and doctor said it would all go bk to normal pretty much straight away! 

Xxx


----------



## Hopingitwill

hellybean said:


> Hey hey hopingitwill, fx for u! And hope that AF doesn't show its face! Keep us informed.
> 
> I am still confused as ever as I thought AF had arrived monday night, then nothing, and again this morning thought AF was here as had a wiping of red blood (sorry tmi) and again nothinng all day! I am guessing it just the after effects of implant removed but that was over 3 weeks ago now and doctor said it would all go bk to normal pretty much straight away!
> 
> Xxx

Did you test for Ov using OPK and bed around the time? Could it be implantation bleeding?:shrug:

AF not shown yet did a test but still BFN!! Might test tomorrow if AF doesnt make an appearance using FMU.
FX am just showing on HPT late and it is a BFP. The longer that goes past the worse it gets!!!


----------



## hellybean

Hey HIW,

hope that AF has not arrived for you over night, i have a massive FX for you!

Hope you get that :bfp:

well i have been doin opk and they have been negative all the time but i went away for a weekend and didnt test for about 3-4 days but i was also not with my partner i was away with some old uni friends :friends: between fri 27th may and mon 30th may. But we did :sex: obviously before i went and as soon as i got back on the monday afternoon! All i can say is the excitedment of the weekend with my pals made me totally forget to test for ov.

The weekend was 11 - 15 days after i had implant removed and when i was away i did have some white stretchy cm , not ewcm and on the sunday i had some cramping pains! was this ovulation? i am so confused. :confused:

Then i have been getting the spotting and odd wipes at the toilet that are red like Af has arrived but then nothing! it happened again after we :sex: last night!

I really think this implant is taking its toll and doin strange things to me 3 weeks after, i thought after that first 5 day bleed after it come out i was on the track to normality.

sorry for the essay! x


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hellybean -The pain could have been Ov pain. how long after this pain did you get the spotting? I am still AF less but still BFN too. Thinking might have ov late as was ill which could have knocked my cycle which had regulated itself out of syn - Just don't know! I would just keep testing and keeping a record of what is going on until you get a bigger picture. if AF doesnt show test hun! Also just found out a friend is pregnant and wasnt planned (is her 3rd in three years - doesn't feel fair:shrug: xxx


----------



## hellybean

I know what u mean about it not seeming fair, 2 girlies at work are pregnant and that wasn't planned either! 

This spotting started 7 days after the possible ov pain! Not really had any 2day apart from a little smidge of brown spotting but nothing to shout about! 

But I don't have a cycle pattern at the moment to go by so I don't even know when I am gonna be due my AF as I don't even know if I have definately ovulated!

I would wait a few more days to test agaon for that BFP 

Xxx


----------



## Hopingitwill

hellybean said:


> I know what u mean about it not seeming fair, 2 girlies at work are pregnant and that wasn't planned either!
> 
> This spotting started 7 days after the possible ov pain! Not really had any 2day apart from a little smidge of brown spotting but nothing to shout about!
> 
> But I don't have a cycle pattern at the moment to go by so I don't even know when I am gonna be due my AF as I don't even know if I have definately ovulated!
> 
> I would wait a few more days to test agaon for that BFP
> 
> Xxx

If that was ovulation when you had the pain it def sounds like it could be implanation bleeding what you have as the timescale works. Think you are just going to have to wait it out and keep check of any other symptoms or changes. Maybe you should test when it is 2 weeks from the ovulation date because that is the average luteral phase if nothing changes! That would if you were pregnant be 14 days DPO. If things change in the meantime we can then look at options and see what would be next best course of action. Does that help hun? Have bought different pregnancy test so going to try that again!:hugs:


----------



## hellybean

Thanks hun for the advice and support, I will test again in another 5 days or something unless a proper AF arrives! 
I have been a ratty, moody, and fed up 2day, even snapped at my mum because she askd me to cut her hair (not like me) then went to see a friend and just burst in 2 tears for no reason, didn't even know why I was crying! Bloomin hormones!

Ooooo when u goin to test? With FMU 2mora morning?? FX hun! 

Good luck hun! X


----------



## Hopingitwill

hellybean said:


> Thanks hun for the advice and support, I will test again in another 5 days or something unless a proper AF arrives!
> I have been a ratty, moody, and fed up 2day, even snapped at my mum because she askd me to cut her hair (not like me) then went to see a friend and just burst in 2 tears for no reason, didn't even know why I was crying! Bloomin hormones!
> 
> Ooooo when u goin to test? With FMU 2mora morning?? FX hun!
> 
> Good luck hun! X

Ah babes - bloody hormeones! Hopefully they are playing up for a good reason. FX!
Most prob so i can poss give doctor/nurse a call to see if i can get blood checked though doubt it as my doctors are crap!!!- however with each day that passes I feel less and less likely to get a BFP as symptoms don't seem to be there! Just notcied you are just down the road from me. I am in Newcastle! :thumbup:
W


----------



## hellybean

Don't feel too disheartned yet, one of my friends years ago didn't even know she was pg until 4months pg as she had no symptoms whatsoever, even had periods! It was at 4 months we was out partying and she said "don't you think my boobs have got big lately?" I said yeah and we joked she was pregnant, that week she did and test and BFP, she figured she'd put weight on due to eating too much! They are all well now! 

Let's just see what this next test says for you!

And I love newcastle! X


----------



## hellybean

Hopingitwill said:


> hellybean said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun for the advice and support, I will test again in another 5 days or something unless a proper AF arrives!
> I have been a ratty, moody, and fed up 2day, even snapped at my mum because she askd me to cut her hair (not like me) then went to see a friend and just burst in 2 tears for no reason, didn't even know why I was crying! Bloomin hormones!
> 
> Ooooo when u goin to test? With FMU 2mora morning?? FX hun!
> 
> Good luck hun! X
> 
> Ah babes - bloody hormeones! Hopefully they are playing up for a good reason. FX!
> Most prob so i can poss give doctor/nurse a call to see if i can get blood checked though doubt it as my doctors are crap!!!- however with each day that passes I feel less and less likely to get a BFP as symptoms don't seem to be there! Just notcied you are just down the road from me. I am in Newcastle! :thumbup:
> WClick to expand...

how are you 2day?x


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hey hun- tested again using different IC and a predictor ans still BFN. I phoned doctors and they said they dont do blood tests I could give them some FMU samples to test - well i am doing that myself so not much use! So still in limbo....

how are you today?


----------



## hellybean

Hopingitwill said:


> Hey hun- tested again using different IC and a predictor ans still BFN. I phoned doctors and they said they dont do blood tests I could give them some FMU samples to test - well i am doing that myself so not much use! So still in limbo....
> 
> how are you today?

i have been a right moody cow, been like a rollercoaster all day, and had an episode of crying because of something said at work (something that i would of normally dealt with and laughed)!

had brown spotting today too (sorry tmi), its doing my head in! i arent worried bout it yet as i know its early days since having implant removed but its still annoying!

your doctor seems pretty unhelpful, must be so annoying for you

have you been this late before for your AF to arrive?

i feel like having a glass of :wine: , its been one of them days!

xx



Have you had any other symptons show yet that could indicate pg?


----------



## Hopingitwill

I seem to be peeing more, had a sore nipples, and increased cm (sorry tmi) early on. Still got the first and cramps but apart from that feel normal and just as I would if af was going to turn up. Not going to test for a few days as is depressing me and see what happens!


----------



## xtlcx

Hey HIW and Hellybean

How are you both doing? its been 3 weeks and 1 day since i had my implant removed and still no AF its starting to drive me crazy wish i'd get a BFP or aunt fo would arrive its awful being in limbo.

xtlcx xxx


----------



## hellybean

Hey xtlcx,

It is very annoying what ya body is doin? I've had drips and draps of possible AF all week, I got implant removed nearly 4 weeks ago. And 2day I think I have actually started AF 27 days after I have it removed, but its not a very heavy one!
Well all been well I can start and see if I am getting cycles back!

I hope u do too very soon! How long did u have implant in? Xx

Hey HIW,
How u feeling 2day? Hope AF still hasn't shown her face and u have a BFP sometime in the next week! 




Baby dust to you all xxxx


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hey helly and xtclx - hopefully it will only take you month to get back to normal. After my first bleed I went into a 32 day cycle for next 3.... Until now! Have not tested today as getting bfn was getting me down! Might test again tomorrow. Af not shown up yet so am onto cycle day 37!!!! Only time will tell...


----------



## xtlcx

I had it in 01 to 03 got it took out to try for no 2 went on the pill for a month and fell 2 months later back in 04 to 07 then 07 to 10 had a Lil bit of brown cm when I've wiped today but nothing else 

Not far from me either 

Hope we get our bfps soon xxx


----------



## Hopingitwill

Def fingers x xxx


----------



## electrokitty

Me and the OH decided to ttc a couple of months ago, and I had my implant out on the 19th of May!
A couple of day's later I had what seemed like a light AF, lasted for about five days, so I'm really excited about it all.
Not entirely sure that it was af or a withdrawal bleed. #-o

This thread has been sooooo useful though, as being a youngun, i've not got much experience! 

So, I should be due on in about six days, but I don't know whether it'd be silly to test after only a month since it was removed? :wacko:

Had a tiny amount of red blood today when wiping, sorry! tmi!


I'll be checking this a lot, i'm sure to keep people updated! :haha:

Right now any advice or new friends would be amazing!


----------



## hellybean

Hey girls and hello electrokitty! 

How is everyone 2day? I have just got back from being in durham for the night seeing some old friends! 

I think I can officially say I have my AF as it appears to be staying unlike the random bleeding I had last week.

So hopefully I can officially start tracking my cycles! And finding out when I am goin to ovulate! And then get :sex:


Electrokitty - I was like u not knowing weather that first bleed was withdrawel bleed or AF! But I am glad my AF has arrived 27 days after implant was removed!

:Hugs: and :dust: to u all

Xxxx


----------



## electrokitty

hellybean said:


> Hey girls and hello electrokitty!
> 
> How is everyone 2day? I have just got back from being in durham for the night seeing some old friends!
> 
> I think I can officially say I have my AF as it appears to be staying unlike the random bleeding I had last week.
> 
> So hopefully I can officially start tracking my cycles! And finding out when I am goin to ovulate! And then get :sex:
> 
> 
> Electrokitty - I was like u not knowing weather that first bleed was withdrawel bleed or AF! But I am glad my AF has arrived 27 days after implant was removed!
> 
> :Hugs: and :dust: to u all
> 
> Xxxx


Oh phew! 
That's something I guess, I don't think i've ever anticipated AF so much!
It's just the not knowing thats making me over think everything.

Moving house tomorrow so hopefully this week will fly past, six days till i'm due on.. gah.

I'll make sure to keep checking, and thankyou!
Good luck! :D


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hey girls.... still no AF and still BFN!!! Am officially fed up. Tomorrow will be cycle day 39 from my usual regular 32! I even wore white trousers to a christening to try to tempt the witch out of hiding so i can get on with next cycle. Think I am going to try and get a doctors appointment for wed or end of week. then if AF shows I can cancel but if not I can go and kick off and get them to do something about it!!!

Helly - it will be interesting to see if you next cycle is 27 days. Are you going to temp to find out when you ovulate?
Electrokitty- have a happy house move. 

Hope you both get your BFP straight away. xxx


----------



## hellybean

Kitty - the past 4 weeks waiting for af or a bfp has been the longest 4 weeks ever but i am glad i have some sort of idea now. good luck with house move, the week will fly by and you wont have time to tink about it, when we moved into our new home in january the time flew by soooo quickly!

HIW - I arent goin to temp, i have opks, will do that, i dont want to get bogged down with doin loads of temping and too much charting of stuff and all the rest because me being me will get too stressed out over it all so i am just gonna :sex: all the time hahaha! OH wont mind! If i get too stressy about ttc i know it wont happen! but i am going to try and get a good idea just with counting cd, cm and opk's! 

And i agree on getting that appointment boooked and get them told! i love that you went out in white trousers, AF always arrives when you wear light coloured clothing lol, good luck darlin!

:kiss:
xxx


----------



## Hopingitwill

Helly - white trousers didnt work..... still hasn't showed up!!!!

Well done you on trying not to get stressed. i didnt do anything for first couple of months either - just bedded and counted cycle. Then when nothing happened my controling impatient alter ego appeared and I read up/researched everything and realised that i only had a short window of opportunity with the egg dying so quickly to conceive so started using OPK's... then they didn't get the answers I wanted as i was getting positives on a number of days and I was getting frustrated with not knowing exactly when i ovulated and trying to decide if CM was watery, creamy, egg white etc... So becoming even more controlling and obsessive I got a CBFM to use alongside OPK's and decided to try and start temping (as the OPK only tells you when you are about to ovulate by your LH surge but doesn't actually confirm if you release and egg ... your BBT does that). CBFM is now sat in my drawer being unused because of this stupid limbo!!!! Sorry rant over!!! LOL!!!! 
Hope you had a good night in Durham and glad to hear you can officially start tracking your cycle now!
x


----------



## hellybean

I will probably end up doin the same as you if nothing happens in a few months, but i know of so many people that have been "trying" and it has never happened and as soon as they have stopped "trying" they have got their BFP

Also if i get too obsessive my OH will just get annoyed with me as he doesnt want me getting streesy about stuff as i only take it out on him lol.......oooops, well thats what your best friends/bf are there for heehee!

I know its such a small window of opportunity but there is soooo many people it happens to and they dont even want it to happen!

its the crazy world of getting pregnant!

I had a great time in durham, just went for a curry and a few drinks with the family i used to babysit for years ago, they were like my second family when i was like 14 yrs old, its strange now tho that the kids are all grown up!

xxx


----------



## hellybean

Hopingitwill said:


> Helly - white trousers didnt work..... still hasn't showed up!!!!
> 
> Well done you on trying not to get stressed. i didnt do anything for first couple of months either - just bedded and counted cycle. Then when nothing happened my controling impatient alter ego appeared and I read up/researched everything and realised that i only had a short window of opportunity with the egg dying so quickly to conceive so started using OPK's... then they didn't get the answers I wanted as i was getting positives on a number of days and I was getting frustrated with not knowing exactly when i ovulated and trying to decide if CM was watery, creamy, egg white etc... So becoming even more controlling and obsessive I got a CBFM to use alongside OPK's and decided to try and start temping (as the OPK only tells you when you are about to ovulate by your LH surge but doesn't actually confirm if you release and egg ... your BBT does that). CBFM is now sat in my drawer being unused because of this stupid limbo!!!! Sorry rant over!!! LOL!!!!
> Hope you had a good night in Durham and glad to hear you can officially start tracking your cycle now!
> x

and you can rant about things all you want to at me, i dont mind! xx


----------



## Hopingitwill

hellybean said:


> Hopingitwill said:
> 
> 
> Helly - white trousers didnt work..... still hasn't showed up!!!!
> 
> Well done you on trying not to get stressed. i didnt do anything for first couple of months either - just bedded and counted cycle. Then when nothing happened my controling impatient alter ego appeared and I read up/researched everything and realised that i only had a short window of opportunity with the egg dying so quickly to conceive so started using OPK's... then they didn't get the answers I wanted as i was getting positives on a number of days and I was getting frustrated with not knowing exactly when i ovulated and trying to decide if CM was watery, creamy, egg white etc... So becoming even more controlling and obsessive I got a CBFM to use alongside OPK's and decided to try and start temping (as the OPK only tells you when you are about to ovulate by your LH surge but doesn't actually confirm if you release and egg ... your BBT does that). CBFM is now sat in my drawer being unused because of this stupid limbo!!!! Sorry rant over!!! LOL!!!!
> Hope you had a good night in Durham and glad to hear you can officially start tracking your cycle now!
> x
> 
> and you can rant about things all you want to at me, i dont mind! xxClick to expand...

Thanks hun.... reciprocated to you.... anytime!!!:hugs:


----------



## xtlcx

Well girls I think AF has shown up today got some cramps and a bit blood when I wipe but nothing on my pad (sorry TMI) 

So I think I had a withdrawal bleed 5 days after implant removal and AF showed up 19 days later (if it is the witch)

How is everyone today? Im busy moving house as well dead stressful hopefully we should be settled by the weekend xx


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hey xtcl and helly- still in limbo. Af not shown up. Have a doctors appointment on Wednesday but doubtful anything will come of it. Just want to move onto next cycle now! Hope house move is going well and not too stressful- use bedding to work of the stress if it is!!!


----------



## hellybean

OMG as if you are still in limbo, i do hope wednesday sheds some light for you tho! have you dont another pg test in the past couple of days?

Happy house move to u xtlcx!

xx

:dust:


----------



## Hopingitwill

hellybean said:


> OMG as if you are still in limbo, i do hope wednesday sheds some light for you tho! have you dont another pg test in the past couple of days?
> 
> Happy house move to u xtlcx!
> 
> xx
> 
> :dust:

Not done another one since my bfn yesterday! Think will wait and see what doctor says now rather than have to face another one!!! Depends if poas addiction can be contained! Am thinking now have appointment booked af might show just to he awkward!


----------



## jellybean87

hi everyone. 

I am going to the doctors tomorrow but i'm not sure if i'm actually getting my implant removed or if I have to talk to the doc about why and then make another appointment. Dh booked it and wasn't paying attention to what the receptionist said :dohh:

anyway i'm hoping my cycles get sorted quickly, i've only been on the implant since jan, but don't know if the length of time it's been in makes a difference


----------



## hellybean

Hopingitwill said:


> hellybean said:
> 
> 
> OMG as if you are still in limbo, i do hope wednesday sheds some light for you tho! have you dont another pg test in the past couple of days?
> 
> Happy house move to u xtlcx!
> 
> xx
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Not done another one since my bfn yesterday! Think will wait and see what doctor says now rather than have to face another one!!! Depends if poas addiction can be contained! Am thinking now have appointment booked af might show just to he awkward!Click to expand...

well AF didnt want to show for the white trousers so this option is the only one left heehee! i hope they do a blood test for you, have u had a cycle this long b4 hun? xx


----------



## hellybean

jellybean87 said:


> hi everyone.
> 
> I am going to the doctors tomorrow but i'm not sure if i'm actually getting my implant removed or if I have to talk to the doc about why and then make another appointment. Dh booked it and wasn't paying attention to what the receptionist said :dohh:
> 
> anyway i'm hoping my cycles get sorted quickly, i've only been on the implant since jan, but don't know if the length of time it's been in makes a difference

hey jellybean, hellybean here! :hi:

i was under the thought like you, my doctors kept messing me about so i had to go to the family planning clinic instead to get it out and had to register as a new patient there, but they tok it out there and then just just wrote some quick notes to ask why i wanted it out!

reading from other threads i dont think it matter how long you have had it in to how quick cycles return to normal, everybody is soooo different!


----------



## jellybean87

hopefully they won't mess me about, but I hadn't thought of the fmp, so if they do i'll go to them to get it out


----------



## hellybean

jellybean87 said:


> hopefully they won't mess me about, but I hadn't thought of the fmp, so if they do i'll go to them to get it out

well my doctors are currently training and new to putting and taking them out, they put it last year and now i want it out my doctor needed someone to come and assess her in taking it out and they kept having to cancel my appointment and that did my head in, so fmp it was! and 4 weeks after having it out i still havent had the expected phonecall from the doctors that they promised me about taking it out, and i arent ringing them to tell them i've had it out already, they have probably forgotten xxx


----------



## Dinah93

Hi Helly, glad to hear you can start on a 'real' cycle now. I temped this month, don't intend to again, but it was very reassuring to confirm I OVd so soon after implant removal, I'd have hated to get my hopes up if there was no chance this month. 

Hi Jelly, welcome to the thread. I made an appointment at my docs, only to be told they couldn't do it and to go to the clinic, so I went there (told her on the phone why I was booking) and they had booked me in for a std test! Eventually a doctor did see me, took over an hour to answer all her questions and then 5 mins to whip it out. 

2WWing here, 3DPO, not as worked up as I was last month by a long way! 

Hope your cycle calms down soon hopingitwill, preferably with a BFP.


----------



## jellybean87

thats a pain hellybean, doctors can be so unorganised sometimes!

fingers crossed for you dinah


----------



## Hopingitwill

Am going to get seriously confused now me and my dappiness... Hellybean.... and jellybean....!!!
helly - never had a cycle this long ( am not counting implant as basically stopped and got one every five or six months). Since coming off in Jan they have all been 32 days exactly so god knows what my body has decided to do!

Jelly - Welcome to the thread. I went to FMP climic as my doctors dont do removal or putting them in. I had one visit where they asked me some questions (10 min) and then they booked me in for an appointment a week later to get it removed. I didnt have any problems. The nurse ssaid my fertility would go back straight away as once it is out your body does not get any protection as it just releases some of the hormone everyday so it goes pretty soon.

Dinah - hope so too. My DH just told me about a woman in his school that got her BFP 13 days after her AF was due so am praying there is still hope for me. however, don't want to get hopes up to much.

Anyway girls off to bed.....to sleep......

FX for us all that we either have our BFP now (me) and that you get them next month!!!!!
x


----------



## Nimoo

jellybean87 said:


> hi everyone.
> 
> I am going to the doctors tomorrow but i'm not sure if i'm actually getting my implant removed or if I have to talk to the doc about why and then make another appointment. Dh booked it and wasn't paying attention to what the receptionist said :dohh:
> 
> anyway i'm hoping my cycles get sorted quickly, i've only been on the implant since jan, but don't know if the length of time it's been in makes a difference

welcome jellybean :D
hope your ttc journey is nice and fast and goodluck :thumbup:


----------



## hellybean

Oh now HIW we don't need your getting all confused with the helly's and the jelly's, you have enough on your plate! 

Jelly - did they take your implant out 2day?? 

Hello Dinah on thread number 2 hahaha!

I'm just on my dinner break so thought I'd check in and say hi, been a busy bee 2day, got to plan and sort an event and then a load of stock arrives that needs counting and pricing! Roll on half 5 lol.
Xxx
Electrokitty and xtlcx - are u all moved in2 the new homes yet?


----------



## Bug Barnett

Hi All, 

New to the site, extremely excited to be having my implant out again.....

I finally married the man of my dreams, he is amazing, we agreed to have my implant out in August last year as we were getting married in October, nothing happened, but I was made redundant a day or so after so had it put back in.

I now have a great new job and I am booked in for a removal mid July, and cannot wait!!! I am determined to lose the weight I gained after marriage to make sure I am in tip top condition. 

Can anyone offer any tips advice on how to aid conception post implant removal???


----------



## hellybean

HEY BUG,

how are you?

2nd time of having the implant out, and a welldone for a new job!

i wanted to have implant out ages ago but ,y old job was ruvvish and now i have one that will be perfect and no hassel when goin on maternity and money etc! always a bonus!

good luck hun xx


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hey girls...old and new! Still no af. Off to doctors tomorrow afternoon so will check in then. Keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## electrokitty

hellybean said:


> Oh now HIW we don't need your getting all confused with the helly's and the jelly's, you have enough on your plate!
> 
> Jelly - did they take your implant out 2day??
> 
> Hello Dinah on thread number 2 hahaha!
> 
> I'm just on my dinner break so thought I'd check in and say hi, been a busy bee 2day, got to plan and sort an event and then a load of stock arrives that needs counting and pricing! Roll on half 5 lol.
> Xxx
> Electrokitty and xtlcx - are u all moved in2 the new homes yet?


Finally settled in. Ish!
Although I nearly fainted, which was odd. 
I'm just looking forward to sleeping now.

I'll be glad when we can get back to BDing rather than unpacking. D:
4 days till im due on, so that should be... fun.:dohh:


----------



## hellybean

The joys of moving OH and I didn't BD for about 3 weeks when we moved as it seemed never ending and I spent my time making sure twigs in vases etc were all perfect, bit of OCD there lol 

Good luck 2day at doctors HIW! :dust:


----------



## Nimoo

GL HIW at the doctors hope you get some answers hun :thumbup:

so i was due to ovulate yesterday or today, but yesterday i had ewcm and a horrible pain where my left ovary is, it was horrible i couldnt even finish dtd cos it hurt too much!! now i think ive missed my window aaaah... but i did dtd the days before that and will be again tonight!! im really peed off tho, why did i have to have a weird pain anyone else had this before?! (rant over:blush:) 

Baby dust to everyone :hugs:


----------



## hellybean

Hi nimoo,

Last month when I think I ovulated I had stretchy cm but not ewcm was white (sorry tmi) and I also had pain in right side that was on and off all day, wasn't a stabbing pain but a deep dull ache! But I didn't use opk's around then as I was away with some friends! It was only for that one day! I'll have to see what happens this month but waiting for AF to finish as that started on saturday! 

But if u dtd days running up to that day you still would have a chance of getting that bfp hun 

Xx


----------



## Nimoo

hellybean said:


> Hi nimoo,
> 
> Last month when I think I ovulated I had stretchy cm but not ewcm was white (sorry tmi) and I also had pain in right side that was on and off all day, wasn't a stabbing pain but a deep dull ache! But I didn't use opk's around then as I was away with some friends! It was only for that one day! I'll have to see what happens this month but waiting for AF to finish as that started on saturday!
> 
> But if u dtd days running up to that day you still would have a chance of getting that bfp hun
> 
> Xx

thanks i really hope soo! today the pain has gone thankfully.. if we havent caught this month...i wont be that shocked cos i already feel out :dohh: now the wait begins urgh!! hopefully you will get your bfp with this fresh cycle gl and lots of baby dust to you :thumbup:


----------



## electrokitty

bloody knackered but nearly done.
just a few more days till testing.

i felt really faint and crampy today, not nice at all. :(
probably AF, but we shall see!

stomachs been a little upset which is a new one too.

am i just being silly expecting things to happen so quickly?


----------



## hellybean

electrokitty said:


> bloody knackered but nearly done.
> just a few more days till testing.
> 
> i felt really faint and crampy today, not nice at all. :(
> probably AF, but we shall see!
> 
> stomachs been a little upset which is a new one too.
> 
> am i just being silly expecting things to happen so quickly?

i was a bit like that lst month and felt like i had every sympton goin but apparently side effects of having implant removed 

but fx for you it can happen so soon xx


----------



## Hopingitwill

You never know hopefully you are lucky.... but could be you are overdoiing it moving house and all the stress that goes with it. You know your body... does it feel different?

Went to doctor... not got anywhere. Didnt even ask me if I have had any symptoms. Said not worried if 8 days late. Give them some urine tomorrow (not expecting anything as had another BFN today) to test and then if no period for 3 months they would investigate. Said they would not refer me for a blood test. Think I am going to have to make a nuisance of myself for things to happen! Not a happy bunny!!!


----------



## xtlcx

Hey girls just a quick message to see how you all are,

Im moving today really stressed lol still not sure if ive had AF wasted a few pads as there was nothing there possibly ive turned a bit due to all the stuff thats going on defo going to be bd'ing a lot this weekend just to get some practice in lol 

Will check back in soon loadsa love and babydust

Emma xx


----------



## ninnyone

Hi Ladies, 
well I have been stalking you all for a while now and thought that i would join in... I had my implanon removed end of april, withdrawal bleed three days later(I am assuming it was that)- four/five days in length, very much like a normal period, around two weeks later I had 4 days of spotting, if you can even call it that and now three weeks after and no af still. I am waiting on a blood test, all Hpts have been negative, though realistically i have probably tested way to soon... So frustrating because I have never tried to get BFP before, I have had two goregous boys- 2 and 3yrs old and both came without trying and only 12mths apart. Its the waiting game that is getting to me! lol... Also thankyou to whoever started this thread! :thumbup:


----------



## BridieChild

Hi! I had my implant removed in April and we have been TTC since then with no luck so far.... I've had AF once since removal and am now on CD 30.


----------



## hellybean

ninnyone said:


> Hi Ladies,
> well I have been stalking you all for a while now and thought that i would join in... I had my implanon removed end of april, withdrawal bleed three days later(I am assuming it was that)- four/five days in length, very much like a normal period, around two weeks later I had 4 days of spotting, if you can even call it that and now three weeks after and no af still. I am waiting on a blood test, all Hpts have been negative, though realistically i have probably tested way to soon... So frustrating because I have never tried to get BFP before, I have had two goregous boys- 2 and 3yrs old and both came without trying and only 12mths apart. Its the waiting game that is getting to me! lol... Also thankyou to whoever started this thread! :thumbup:


hello ninnyone

welcome to the thread after your good old stalking :wink:
I tell you one thing i will never have that implant in again! totally messed me right up!
good luck with ttc 
xx


----------



## MrsDavo

Hey Ladies! 

Back again lol

Didn't think I would be back quite as quick as this, but I got offered a job yesterday and start on Monday so I guess we are back here!

Once the wages start rolling in, I am going ro invest in a cbfm. Has anyone ever used one? Will get a second hand one off eBay if I can. 

May get some ovulation sticks for next month - let's just hope its not a 61 day cycle again!

I know how your feeling hoping it will....its so frustrating!

Xxx


----------



## Nimoo

ninnyone said:


> Hi Ladies,
> well I have been stalking you all for a while now and thought that i would join in... I had my implanon removed end of april, withdrawal bleed three days later(I am assuming it was that)- four/five days in length, very much like a normal period, around two weeks later I had 4 days of spotting, if you can even call it that and now three weeks after and no af still. I am waiting on a blood test, all Hpts have been negative, though realistically i have probably tested way to soon... So frustrating because I have never tried to get BFP before, I have had two goregous boys- 2 and 3yrs old and both came without trying and only 12mths apart. Its the waiting game that is getting to me! lol... Also thankyou to whoever started this thread! :thumbup:

hello and welcome hun
i also did abit of stalking before my fist post back in april :blush: i think we all do!!! good luck with your ttc:D


----------



## Hopingitwill

MrsDavo said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Back again lol
> 
> Didn't think I would be back quite as quick as this, but I got offered a job yesterday and start on Monday so I guess we are back here!
> 
> Once the wages start rolling in, I am going ro invest in a cbfm. Has anyone ever used one? Will get a second hand one off eBay if I can.
> 
> May get some ovulation sticks for next month - let's just hope its not a 61 day cycle again!
> 
> I know how your feeling hoping it will....its so frustrating!
> 
> 
> Xxx

Nice to have you back hun and congratulations on the job! I am now 9 days and no AF. Pissed off as I thought my body has regulated itself pretty much straight away as all cycles since january have been 32 days long. Dropped urine sample off to doctor this morning (they wont do a blood test) and the lovely good people they are have not bothered calling me back like they said they would to even tell me if it was negative and it is closed now!

Mrs Davo - I have bought a clearblue monitor but not had chance to use it! It is off ebay too and is currently sat in my drawer waiting to have the opportunity to come out!!!
Hope all you girls have more luck than me and dont get into this situation. Th 2ww is bad enough but am now onto 4 ww!!!!


Welcome bridie & Ninny!!! Stalk away huns... but is lovely to have you both on board!!!!

xtclx & Elcity- Hope you are not allowing yourselves to get stressed as it might affect ovulation. Enjoy Bding in your new houses.

Helly & Jelly - hope your TTC journey is going well and you are getting lots of bedding in!


----------



## ninnyone

Hi again ladies!

Well it took a while to navigate my way around the forum until i re-found this thread.. Thank you for welcoming me.. I am incredibly emotional today:cry:, very annoyed at myself for it as well :dohh:lol, which kinda makes it worse?!... still waiting for the blood test to go through, wont get it till Tuesday now... I really don't like waiting. MrsDavo- congratulations on the job... How is everyone feeling this afternoon? I have been very crampy, but still no AF and sort of over it all.. lol.. I love mood changes they really can make me laugh... Tomorrow though i will probably be over the moon and very optimistic.. :wacko: Not to mention tired now that i think about it... time to get out of the house and take the boys to the park. I hope you have a really good evening! ... I am loving these little faces...:flower:


----------



## electrokitty

still no af but BFN. never mind.


----------



## Hopingitwill

11 days no af and bfn from doctors. Fed up now!!!!


----------



## hellybean

Hopingitwill said:


> 11 days no af and bfn from doctors. Fed up now!!!!


Oh no hun, how rubbish for you, have the doctors got any explanation for you? xx


----------



## hellybean

We all need :bfp: soon!

xxxx


----------



## Hopingitwill

No... Told me to go back next week with another urine sample if no joy!


----------



## hellybean

OMG hun, i cant even begin to imagine how you are feeling!
I have just been reading up on some vitamins and minerals i have been taking for the past 2 months or so that are in the conception support tablets, its all interesting! Think i should get OH some male ones to increase all chances!! 
i do wonder if this things ever make much difference! 
xxx


:headspin: i had to put this little head spin man on coz i just liked him lol


----------



## ninnyone

Hopingitwill said:


> 11 days no af and bfn from doctors. Fed up now!!!!

that really suxs.. But here is some small hope for you.. I got my first :bfp: this morning with FR... yay:happydance:.. but still need to confirm it with the doctors.. I am stoked.. but trying not to get to overjoyed till it is confirmed.. so providing that it all goes well it does seem very possible very soon after implanon. I have PCOS as well.. so there you go.... fingers crossed for you guys! I have gotten so many BFNs that it was kind of a shock to get the positive:bfp: That is our first time trying to (only had withdrawal bleed)... hang in there! you never know...!!! (of course neither do i for sure yet....lol.. :coffee: I will remain calm...)

ninnyone:baby:


----------



## Hopingitwill

Congratulations ninny. So pleased for you. H&H 9 months. Have you got any pictures? Remind me when you got your implant removed? Congrats again! Keep us posted what the doctor says


----------



## miss_nat84

Hi girls so glad to see a post purely dedicated to ttc after implanon removal :D I got my implant removed 29th April and AF arrived exactly 5 days after that (or it may have been a withdrawal bleed I'm not sure), stayed around for 6 days then disappeared again. 40 days later and a LOT of preg signs which made me and my OH think I was preg AF came back again and boy did she make an appearance! I had my implant for 8 years and for the past 2 years before it was removed I barely bled at all and when I did items very light and only lasted for a few days at the most so I was very happy to have AF 5 days after getting it removed. It was really heavy on her second return but think it was cuz she was so late. I am not BBT'ing as I'm pretty sure I did ov during the first month but cuz I didn't test it
I can't be 100% sure so I want to be certain this time I did have ov pains though which lasted for 3 or 4 days and I can remember seeing what looked like ov discharge (sorry if tmi) so I'm hoping I did ttc baby #1 is very exciting so I'm hoping it doesn't take too long 
Baby dust to you all xx


----------



## miss_nat84

Hi girls so glad to see a post purely dedicated to ttc after implanon removal :D I got my implant removed 29th April and AF arrived exactly 5 days after that (or it may have been a withdrawal bleed I'm not sure), stayed around for 6 days then disappeared again. 40 days later and a LOT of preg signs which made me and my OH think I was preg AF came back again and boy did she make an appearance! I had my implant for 8 years and for the past 2 years before it was removed I barely bled at all and when I did items very light and only lasted for a few days at the most so I was very happy to have AF 5 days after getting it removed. It was really heavy on her second return but think it was cuz she was so late. I am now BBT'ing as I'm pretty sure I did ov during the first month but cuz I didn't test it I can't be 100% sure so I want to be certain this time I did have ov pains though which lasted for 3 or 4 days and I can remember seeing what looked like ov discharge (sorry if tmi) so I'm hoping I did ttc baby #1 is very exciting so I'm hoping it doesn't take too long 
Baby dust to you all xx


----------



## ninnyone

Hopingitwill said:


> Congratulations ninny. So pleased for you. H&H 9 months. Have you got any pictures? Remind me when you got your implant removed? Congrats again! Keep us posted what the doctor says

hey Hopingitwill, 

I got my implant removed end of may. Had af(or withdrawal) a couple of days later and then some spotting two weeks later and now.. I am hoping!... I will let you know tomorrow morning.. I am addicted to the tests now, lol, so i will do one in the morning and then confirm it with the blood test... babydust to you.. hope we can both be pregnancy buddies!

ninnyone.:flower:


----------



## hellybean

Welcome Miss Nat, looking forward to sharing our ttc moments together and CONGRATULATIONS to Ninnyone! 

Hope your all well

How are u HIW? i hope you feeling better in your self xx


----------



## Hopingitwill

I'm all right thanks hun just as impatient as usual. Succumbed to test again today and bfn and also neg on opk - still got a lot of cm ( sorry tmi) so not got a clue what is going on with my body!!!!
How are you getting on?


----------



## hellybean

Hopingitwill said:


> I'm all right thanks hun just as impatient as usual. Succumbed to test again today and bfn and also neg on opk - still got a lot of cm ( sorry tmi) so not got a clue what is going on with my body!!!!
> How are you getting on?


i want to give u a big hug :friends:
I would normally want to wish anyone a AF but for you i do so you know what the hell is goin on and you can start a fresh!

I am ok, plodding along on CD9 now AF pretty much finished on thursday but had the odd bit of brown spotting friday, and today but nothing much (sorry tmi) i think it might just be issues from the implant removal! So i am now gonna get :sex: this week, well we do most of the time anyway but not gona miss any chances this cycle!

I still arent gonna chart or anything just going to use opk's to check when i'll be ovulating, purely for piece of mind that i am after having the implant out! as i have read somewhere that some ladies havent ovulated for months after yet have had a period, :wacko: but i know if i chart and temp i'll just get stressed out!

on a positive i bought i gorgeous dress yesterday for york races for my friends birthday, cant wait! :happydance:

xx


----------



## Dinah93

Congrats Ninny that's fab news! How many BFNs did you have to wade through before getting that BFP? x


----------



## ana_c_william

Hi All

New to the site but so pleased to find it!!

Had my implant removed on 30/03/11 and still no AF!! Was on it for two years after having my first child and had no AF all the way through.

Its interesting to see that everyone has different experiences when it comes to the implant and mine were always positive, until now. I've never wanted to see AF so badly. Dunno if i should go to the Dr or not. We're desperatly ttc but just feel like we're in limbo until something happens!!

:-/


----------



## ninnyone

Dinah93 said:


> Congrats Ninny that's fab news! How many BFNs did you have to wade through before getting that BFP? x

Thankyou! lol.. I am not sure that i want to admitt how many i went through... :blush: I brought quite a few.. so i tested way to early- i did buy the OPKs but dont need them now i dont think. Fingers crossed.. Hopingitwill-:hugs: I really hope that it is because your testing to early! I should have had a period around the 11th (withdrawal bleed or AF) but it came up negative as well.. only just got this the other day and I grabbed a digital one just because of my poas addiction:blush: and it came up positive as well:happydance: I hope it works out.. I am now going to try and figure out how to post the photo for you... I am kind settled in this forum now.. Can i stay for a couple more days? lol.. 
So if these are right then you most certainly can fall pregnant straight after implanon- although I think that it messes everyone around.. I loved the implant, I had odd spotting for a bit but then they settled down and then none and then regular again.. all over the place. It is also really early so i want to not get to excited till the first trimester is over... There hope the attachment works, I have to go to the gym now..:wacko: Oh and I think I said somewhere that i got implanon out end of may? it was end of april... just fyi...
 



Attached Files:







img001.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## miss_nat84

Congrats Ninnyone! that is wonderful news! the implanon certainly does affect everyone differently, i hope all those who have not yet got AF since having it removed get it soon.... i barely got AF through the whole 8 years of having implanon and have bled twice since and also some spotting since having it out about 7 weeks ago, so im hoping thats a good sign that my body is getting back to normal. I really want to try the OPK but im not sure of when to start testing as my last cycle was 40 days and i had what i think was OV pains in the third week after getting the implanon removed....i know that your meant to OV 2 weeks after getting AF, but if i start testing then im worried that i will waste the kit if my body doesnt OV until the 3rd week again..... but then my cycle may be shorter this month if i dont fall preg so im really stuck as to what i should do...what does everyone think? im charting BBT also :)


----------



## miss_nat84

Ive just decided to buy a OPK kit from ebay hehehe i got 30 ovulation tests and 10 early preg tests for $13.50 and they should arrive at my house tomorrow so i am going to start testing for OV from CD11 :D


----------



## Dinah93

Do you know which CD of DPO you were when you got your +ve Ninny? I think I get a bit excited and test far too early tbh, and then I get disheartened when really I should be holding off a bit longer!


----------



## Hopingitwill

Ana- you can see your doctor who can prescribe depovera to get you started. 
Ninny- stay on the thread as long as you like nice to have someones success to remind us how quickly it happens. 

Helly- just because you get positive opk it does not mean you ovulate as I have learnt the hard way this month. They only predict the surge not if egg is released. You would need to be using bbt to check if you ovulate. Thanks for the hug - nothing today just bfn on 13 days late for af!


----------



## Dinah93

Still nothing Hopingitwill?


----------



## hellybean

Hi girls

just need to report i have some white lotion cm and i am CD10 anyone else had this before ov?

i'll be back in a bit, need to do the :iron: as i need my linen trousers done for seeing Lee Evans tomorrow :happydance:


how are u all?xx


----------



## ninnyone

Hi again Ladies, 
I just thought that i would update you all. I have just been to the doctors and the blood test needed to be repeated... she did a stick test in the office and it didn't show anything... but i drink a lot of water so it doesn't show up normally unless first thing, and i have had two definite :bfp:s with HPTs so she wants a scan done. I am not sure how far if anything i am because of the implanon, so they may not see anything, I kinda want to put off the scan for a couple of weeks just in case... So now i am just waiting to see again. fingers crossed... I suppose that it is a good thing that they want another test- at least it wasn't negative.. did anyone else have a scan this early?

okay so scan is for next week.. I think I will wait till sunday and then do another HPT.. just for peace of mind..


----------



## miss_nat84

ninnyone said:


> Hi again Ladies,
> I just thought that i would update you all. I have just been to the doctors and the blood test needed to be repeated... she did a stick test in the office and it didn't show anything... but i drink a lot of water so it doesn't show up normally unless first thing, and i have had two definite :bfp:s with HPTs so she wants a scan done. I am not sure how far if anything i am because of the implanon, so they may not see anything, I kinda want to put off the scan for a couple of weeks just in case... So now i am just waiting to see again. fingers crossed... I suppose that it is a good thing that they want another test- at least it wasn't negative.. did anyone else have a scan this early?
> 
> okay so scan is for next week.. I think I will wait till sunday and then do another HPT.. just for peace of mind..

Crossing my fingers and toes for you ninnyone :D yeah i agree its a good thing if they want to re-test, FMU shows the most HCG so if it wasnt your first and you're not very far along then that would explain why it didnt show up :) they should be able to see something in a scan i would imagine, but yes i would so another test on sunday for your own peace of mind :)


----------



## miss_nat84

Dinah93 said:


> Do you know which CD of DPO you were when you got your +ve Ninny? I think I get a bit excited and test far too early tbh, and then I get disheartened when really I should be holding off a bit longer!

Its soooooo hard to wait isnt it! i was guilty of the same thing last cycle.... tested wayyy to early (even though it would have been neg cuz AF came to visit) cuz i was too impatient then got disheartened when it showed negative. Hold off as long as you can sweet, its better to wait and get a correct result than test too early and get a possible incorrect result if it shows neg (i know, easier said than done) :)


----------



## miss_nat84

hellybean said:


> Hi girls
> 
> just need to report i have some white lotion cm and i am CD10 anyone else had this before ov?
> 
> i'll be back in a bit, need to do the :iron: as i need my linen trousers done for seeing Lee Evans tomorrow :happydance:
> 
> 
> how are u all?xx


Hi Hellybean :D Im also on CD10 today but havent got creamy CM, well not on the outside anyway (sorry if tmi).... is that where you can see it?


----------



## miss_nat84

Hi girls I was wondering if someone can please help me :) my last cycle was 40 days as I came off implanon April 29th. During my third week after AF I got stabbing pains in my lower abdomen which were ov pains as I got aunt flow again 14 days after that. Today I have stabbing pains again but only since this afternoon so I did an OPK this afternoon when I got home at 5pm and it showed no LH surge. Is it right to show this even though I am getting the pains? I'm new to the OPK that was the first one I've done :/ thank u in advance :D xx


----------



## electrokitty

Eugh, still no sign of AF, and a terrible cold.
Can't stop sneezing or sniffing and my head feels like it's full of cotton wool. =[

Thankfully, OH is cooking and cleaning.
woman flu is the new manflu.


----------



## Hopingitwill

Miss nat- am no expert but think lh surge comes before ovulation normally 12-36 hours before So your pains could be the actual ovulating happening and that's why lh surge not showing. I would get bedding just in case. Did you opk the day before? depending on time you test you could miss opk. 
Fx for you ninny. I am sure it was just the timing of urine test.
Baby dust to everyone else. 
I am now 14 days late and no sign of af and another bfn!!! Just want her to show now!


----------



## miss_nat84

Hopingitwill said:


> Miss nat- am no expert but think lh surge comes before ovulation normally 12-36 hours before So your pains could be the actual ovulating happening and that's why lh surge not showing. I would get bedding just in case. Did you opk the day before? depending on time you test you could miss opk.
> Fx for you ninny. I am sure it was just the timing of urine test.
> Baby dust to everyone else.
> I am now 14 days late and no sign of af and another bfn!!! Just want her to show now!

Hi hopingitwill :D I didnt test day before as i only got the OPK's in the mail yesterday so that was the first time i was able to test. I have also been charting my BBT and its still low, have been testing that since CD4 and it hasnt had any dramatic increases, all below 36.4 celcius so i dont think i am OV just yet. In my last cycle i got these pains for about 2-3 days, and i think i actually OV'd the day the pains stopped....i think your bbt doesnt actually go up until you are actually OV'ing so that would explain that bit, but as for the OPK im hoping that it will show this afternoon or tomorrow which would make it 12-36 hours before i actually OV :) I know the OPK's can be tricky to catch so im making sure that i do one at the same time each day :) hopefully i catch it :) we bd'd not last night but night before, and will bd again tonight and tomorrow and the next day hahahaha just incase! :winkwink:


----------



## miss_nat84

I did another OPK test this afternoon and even though it's still negative it's darker than it was yesterday when I tested at the same time so I'm thinking it may be on it's way :D


----------



## Dinah93

Both OV pains and OPK +s can happen well in advance of an egg acutally being released, around 5 days and 2 days respectively. EWCM can come up to a week beforehand as well. You only know its definately happened when the temp goes up. 

Cd1 here. Boo!


----------



## miss_nat84

Dinah93 said:


> Both OV pains and OPK +s can happen well in advance of an egg acutally being released, around 5 days and 2 days respectively. EWCM can come up to a week beforehand as well. You only know its definately happened when the temp goes up.
> 
> Cd1 here. Boo!

Here's to lots of BD'ing then just in case hehehe
Boo to CD1 :(


----------



## ninnyone

miss_nat84 said:


> Dinah93 said:
> 
> 
> Both OV pains and OPK +s can happen well in advance of an egg acutally being released, around 5 days and 2 days respectively. EWCM can come up to a week beforehand as well. You only know its definately happened when the temp goes up.
> 
> Cd1 here. Boo!
> 
> Here's to lots of BD'ing then just in case hehehe
> Boo to CD1 :(Click to expand...

LOL!... have fun! be creative, it is so exciting all the different... um... yeah- HAVE FUN!!! I am totally praying and crossing my fingers and toes and eyes and everything for you!!


----------



## ninnyone

Afternoon ladies!
How is everyone today? 
I have a question to ask you all, please think about it because it would mean alot to have some advice... I have a sister who is desperate to have children but for certain reasons, IVF included, she has had to put it off. With my last two children she was there for the birth but not really included in the pregnancy as such, i have had the thought to ask her if she would like to be really involved with this one- come along to the scans and appointments with me... what do you think? I am nervous about asking if she would like to because I dont know if it would be to sensitive a subject and I don't want her to feel resentful because we are having another... How would you guys feel if your sister asked you? any suggestions? should i just leave it and keep in touch with her as normal? IDK!!! ... thanks in advance ..


----------



## miss_nat84

Hehehe thanks Ninnyone I am crossing everything too :D I just did another OPK and it's a LOT darker than it was yesterday I'm stoked! Hopefully ov is on it's way and if it is that means my cycles are definitely on their way back to normal :D 
Ummmm that's a tough question about your sister... I would be stoked if my sister asked me to be involved in her pregnancy, but you're right you might have to be careful that it doesn't make her feel like you are rubbing it in. Has she got any medical problems that are causing her not to be able to have a baby right now or is it something else? If it's medical I would possibly not ask her directly, but it might be nice just to bring it up one day, maybe when you speak to her before your next ultrasound mention you have an appointment and say "you can come along if you like" and see what she says. If she goes with you and you can see on her face that she really enjoyed being there with you then ask her if she would like to be more involved? So a bit of a trial and error sort of thing if you know what I mean :)


----------



## Dinah93

No idea Ninny, I think it depends on your sisters personallity. 

My AF is really wierd since coming off implanon. I had really regular and fairly heavy 6 day periods on it, now I'm off they're really light and about 3 days! Anyone else have a similar experience?


----------



## hellybean

Dinah93 said:


> No idea Ninny, I think it depends on your sisters personallity.
> 
> My AF is really wierd since coming off implanon. I had really regular and fairly heavy 6 day periods on it, now I'm off they're really light and about 3 days! Anyone else have a similar experience?

mine hasnt been like that hun but i also didnt have proper af when on the implant, how are you hun? x


----------



## miss_nat84

Hi girls :D I started a new thread with my chart attached this afternoon ive had high temps for past 3 days but I was wondering if ppl cam please have a look at my chart for me and see if it looks right... I'm a little confused by it and concerned that it's only my second cycle since implanon removal and it's telling me judging by the info I gave to FF that I ov'd cd14... I would love your opinions if you have a moment to have a look :D thank you in advance :hugs:


----------



## xtlcx

Hiya girls 

how is everyone? I've been really stressed lately, been in the new house for 2 weeks without a cooker and everything has just been getting me down seem to be tearful more than usual.

I've downloaded a period and ovulation tracker and according to that I'm due on in 12 days so I think I'm only 2DPO.

I should be back on properly soon only got a dongle at the minute and its sooo slow lol

Hugs and babydust to you all xx


----------



## Acorr29

Hi everyone, I am just here looking for some new info. Had my implanon out Jun 7th and we are TTC. I still haven't had any AF and I'm wondering if anyone could give me an idea of where to find a good calendar so I can try to start tracking. Also, any info on temps? I'm not sure how that works but I'm willing to try anything at this point since I have no AF to go by :/


----------



## Blue83nicole

Ok so I came across this thread and couldn't be more excited, on tuesday 6/28/2011 I had the evil stick removed from my arm. Which by the way, was definitely not a easy and quick as my dear ob depicted. I am now feeling like I have a constant "warm" flash that will not go away! Has anyone else had this happen? Also how are talk figuring out your ov days when you first had it out? I have 3 kids and have never charted my cycle or figured out ovulation times. This is my dh and I's last kid and I am determined to do everything in my power to have the best possibility of a boy as I can as that is the only reason we are trying one last time. Any help or advice is welcomed!


----------



## BridieChild

BridieChild said:


> Hi! I had my implant removed in April and we have been TTC since then with no luck so far.... I've had AF once since removal and am now on CD 30.

Hi again! Now 9DPO - CD45! I've never had this long a cycle before! Would the Implanon screw with the length of my cycles? Seven weeks since my last AF! This is nuts!


----------



## ninnyone

Hi Ladies, welcome to everyone new! (though i am kinda new as well...)
I thought that I would update you all. 
I had a scan done yesterday and I am 5 weeks 1 day, I was convinced that they have my dates wrong by about 1.5 weeks but you cant really argue with the scan at this stage.. So i did some research- got to love google- and found out why. Now that I understand ovulation, conception and implantation I get why my dates are the way they are. 
Basically I know that we conceived around the 25-30th may, so I was expecting to be around 6-7 weeks along, but I have read that implantation can take alot longer in some women than others and the hcg hormone is only released when the egg is implanted- implantation... basically it can take around 6-12 days for IMPLANTATION to occur... so yeah. I dont know if that helps anyone and I wonder if it is partly to do with the implant but everything appears ok at the moment and I am just totally stoked that I am pg. BTW that means that you most definately can get pregnant straight after implanon!! yay! how is everyone going? any af or bfps?
can wait to hear...


----------



## ninnyone

Hopingitwill said:


> Miss nat- am no expert but think lh surge comes before ovulation normally 12-36 hours before So your pains could be the actual ovulating happening and that's why lh surge not showing. I would get bedding just in case. Did you opk the day before? depending on time you test you could miss opk.
> Fx for you ninny. I am sure it was just the timing of urine test.
> Baby dust to everyone else.
> I am now 14 days late and no sign of af and another bfn!!! Just want her to show now!

Hey hopingitwill, have you had AF yet?


----------



## hellybean

Hey ninnyone, so glad all looks good on your scan and i am sooooo happy for you! 
is it your 1st bambino?

and a big hello to the new ladies!

and where have you gone HIW????

UPDATE on where i am after implanon removed!

removed on 16th May (5-6 bleed from removal)

AF on 11th June 

Postive OPK on 29th June (CD19) also teamed with some white very stretchy CM (not clear) but i have read that it can be white!

so i guess i am heading for a 34 day cycle this month or better, a BFP as i got plenty on :sex: in heehee


----------



## Blue83nicole

Ok soooooo now I am officially confused, as I posted yesterday I just got the implanon removed on tuesday, was curious to sew how long it takes for my body to get back to work and so I purchased the cheap ov test strips, tested yesterday and if I strained my eyes I could see a faint line (barely) today I did another one and it is showing 2 pink lines, which if looking at the directions, means it is a positive. . . . . . Has anyone had their ov show back up that soon after removal???


----------



## hellybean

Blue83nicole said:


> Ok soooooo now I am officially confused, as I posted yesterday I just got the implanon removed on tuesday, was curious to sew how long it takes for my body to get back to work and so I purchased the cheap ov test strips, tested yesterday and if I strained my eyes I could see a faint line (barely) today I did another one and it is showing 2 pink lines, which if looking at the directions, means it is a positive. . . . . . Has anyone had their ov show back up that soon after removal???



hey hun, well that is impressive, some ladies have become pregnant before even having AF after coming off implanon so it looks like it can be that quick, i know doctor said to me that fertility comes back straight away.

good luck with it all x


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hi girls, not been on for a while as been away on a residential trip with my class to lakes and didn't have access to Internet. How are you ladies doing? I am now officially 24 days late. don't have a clue what is going on. Am going to make another appointment for doctors. No symptoms of bfp or af. Got a lovely call from nurse yesterday to inform the the test I took about 10 days ago was negative! ( I already knew this as I had chased it up after I didn't get a call). 
Anyway congratulations to all the bfp's and babydust to all those starting a new cycle!


----------



## miss_nat84

Ninnyone that is wonderful news about your scan and that info you provided is very helpful thank you :D
I am currently 7dpo and my temps for the past 5 days have been 36.8 then 36.7 then 36.6 then 36.6 again then it shot up again this morning to 36.8 again. Have had some horrid hot flushes in the past 24 hours, very vivid dreams for the past 3 nights, been feeling nauseas on and off, very tired, stabbing pains in bbs along with occasional tender/itchy/burning nipples, stabbing/pulling sensation in my abdomen and yesterday I was very thirsty all the time, this is all very strange to me! I'm trying not to get my hopes up yet though cuz it's only my first cycle ttc so I would be very very lucky to conceive first go... 
Sending lots of :dust: to everyone! :hugs:


----------



## MajellaG

Hi ladies just to update I had implanon removed 8th March 2011. I had no withdrawal bleed. 28 days later on 6th April AF came & stayed for 5 days. I was a regular 28 day cycle before BCP & implant so I thought I was back to 28 days, however next AF was at 38 days next time & lasted 5days again. So I assumed I was now a 38 day cycle. AF was due again on 21st June but never came. Tested on 26th June as AF was almost a week late & got my :bfp:

So just a little message of hope to all ex-implanon'ers it can & most likely will happen, it doesnt seem to have a huge impact on your fertility & it can happen very quickly i.e. only 2 cycles for me!!

Good luck all sending you some lucky babydust.
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## hellybean

congratulation majella, thats amazing so happy for you! :wohoo:
Hope alll you ladies are well this morning!

wounder if anyone can give me any idea on whats happening with me!

before i start i havent BBT this cycle!

saturday, sunday, monday and tuesday creamy white cm, on occassions watery

positive on opk on wednesday (cd19)

stretchy white CM on wednesday (cd19) and thursday (cd20)! 


yesterday (cd21) cm was wasnt much, was quite dry and tacky! (which i hear happens after ovulation)!

and this morning (cd22) watery opague CM .. i am guesing i am 2dpo

BD on sunday, tuesday, wednesday and thursday! so i hope i have caught the eggy!

why has the cm come back slippery and not dry like its supposed to be!??? :comfused:


----------



## Hopingitwill

Congratulations Helly- Happy & Healthy 9 months.

Helly - would love to help but my cm is all over the place at min so not convinced on pattern. I woukld keep bedding every other day just in case your body didnt ovulate and is trying to again because I have beeen wondering if that is what my body has been trying to do and at least you have all bases covered. But fx you have already caught the eggy!


----------



## ninnyone

MajellaG said:


> Hi ladies just to update I had implanon removed 8th March 2011. I had no withdrawal bleed. 28 days later on 6th April AF came & stayed for 5 days. I was a regular 28 day cycle before BCP & implant so I thought I was back to 28 days, however next AF was at 38 days next time & lasted 5days again. So I assumed I was now a 38 day cycle. AF was due again on 21st June but never came. Tested on 26th June as AF was almost a week late & got my :bfp:
> 
> So just a little message of hope to all ex-implanon'ers it can & most likely will happen, it doesnt seem to have a huge impact on your fertility & it can happen very quickly i.e. only 2 cycles for me!!
> 
> Good luck all sending you some lucky babydust.
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Congradulations! How far along are you now? I am five weeks... according to my scan, though i have to get another one in a few weeks... be great to keep in contact if you are up for it? how are you feeling? 
Hope that the rest of you wonderful ladies join us soon!
WHOOOOOO!


----------



## MajellaG

Hi Ninnyone, I had an appointment with the doctor on wed & she said 6 weeks according to my last period & give me a due date of 21st Feburary. However I have very long cycles so I dont believe im that far along id say more like 3ish weeks. I havent had a scan yet but I hope I have one soon as im still POAS like every other day just incase its fell out or something!! I have an appointment with the midwife on Friday so hopefully know more then. Werid thing is I feel great no symptoms at all which is worrying me abit. Apart from the missed :af: & :bfp: thats it!!

Hope to chat to you soon!

:flower:


----------



## MummyToMasiex

Hi,I had my implant removed in 28.6.11. I started light bleeding on 2.7.11 so thats 2days now, im not sure if this is af or withdrawal bleed.x


----------



## hellybean

Hello everyone, how are u all today?

hello mummytomaisie, i think i would class it was a withdrawel bleed, maybe see how long it lasts!

xxxx


----------



## Jin

I got my BFP today. Had implanon removed at the end of november.


----------



## Hopingitwill

Congratulations- would be interested to see if the identical twin part of your predictions true too!


----------



## ninnyone

MajellaG said:


> Hi Ninnyone, I had an appointment with the doctor on wed & she said 6 weeks according to my last period & give me a due date of 21st Feburary. However I have very long cycles so I dont believe im that far along id say more like 3ish weeks. I havent had a scan yet but I hope I have one soon as im still POAS like every other day just incase its fell out or something!! I have an appointment with the midwife on Friday so hopefully know more then. Werid thing is I feel great no symptoms at all which is worrying me abit. Apart from the missed :af: & :bfp: thats it!!
> 
> Hope to chat to you soon!
> 
> :flower:

Lol, I have not had many symptoms either, I have had two gorgeous boys and both pregnancies were horrible. I did not enjoy them, this one though is totally different- this far last time and I was horribly sick, Praise God with this one I am barely feeling it. I get a little nauseous every now and then, little dizzy and mood swings- oh i hate mood swings lol- but otherwise not much- i feel incredibly happy that it appears to be going so well. God willing it will continue. I think that mind set has alot to do with it as well. I am not going to get down and slumped into self pity- there are so many people that would give anything to be pregnant - regardless of how sick they are. - I also poas a few times =just to make sure, Hope that yours continues! 
Jin- CONGRADULATIONS!!! I am really exited that there are some other women out there not having much trouble getting pregnant- it makes it encouraging for all you wonderful ladies that are trying!
Hope you have a great day! 
ninny:haha:


----------



## MummyToMasiex

Hi, and thanks hellybean its the 3rd day today but is going lighter. I have been thinking it was af and hve been having sex wit oh thinking well the chances of me getting pregnant now are very low. If it is withdrawal bleed are the chances still low? xxx


----------



## Blue83nicole

Well, so far since removal last tuesday, no withdrawl bleed, positive opk on friday, my dh and I took advantage of that before I left town friday afternoon (why not give it a shot right?!) As of the last couple of days I just feel kind of yuck. My thought is that my body is just trying to get used to not having the evil stick in me anymore. How long after removal did yall have the withdrawal bleed?


----------



## miss_nat84

Blue83nicole said:


> Well, so far since removal last tuesday, no withdrawl bleed, positive opk on friday, my dh and I took advantage of that before I left town friday afternoon (why not give it a shot right?!) As of the last couple of days I just feel kind of yuck. My thought is that my body is just trying to get used to not having the evil stick in me anymore. How long after removal did yall have the withdrawal bleed?

I had my withdrawal bleed on the 5th day after removal and it lasted for 5 days :)


----------



## xtlcx

Blue83nicole said:


> Well, so far since removal last tuesday, no withdrawl bleed, positive opk on friday, my dh and I took advantage of that before I left town friday afternoon (why not give it a shot right?!) As of the last couple of days I just feel kind of yuck. My thought is that my body is just trying to get used to not having the evil stick in me anymore. How long after removal did yall have the withdrawal bleed?

I had my implant removed on the 20th may and had a withdrawal bleed on the 25th af came on the 13th of june and lasted a couple of days.

According to my period tracker im due af on the 11th of july so not long to wait.

Congratulations to all the BFP and babydust to everyone trying 

Emma xx


----------



## Hopingitwill

Let's see what doctor says. I am now 29 days late. Got doctors tonight.


----------



## hellybean

hope it all goes well at the doctors HIW! you must be so frustrated! 

xx


----------



## mamimonden09

Hey i been reading you guys thread for quite some time and been looking for this place since i had my implanon removed! :happydance:

I had mines removed on the 23rd june with no withdrawl or AF yet. All i been having for the past 4 days or so is low belly aches and a LOT of heaviness like i have a softball down there or something(odd). I hope to share my journey with you lovely ladies and we all succeed in our :bfp: together! 

:dust: to all and have a H&H one to those who have succeed!


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hey girls- well doctors went better. He has agreed that it is odd and he is sending me for an ultrasound. Should get appointment in next couple of weeks. So fx xxx


----------



## hellybean

Hopingitwill said:


> Hey girls- well doctors went better. He has agreed that it is odd and he is sending me for an ultrasound. Should get appointment in next couple of weeks. So fx xxx

so i take it they were nice to you this time, i am glad they have booked u in for a scan because that way they will hopefullt know if there is a baby in there or something that will give some answers! 

xx


----------



## miss_nat84

Fx Hopingitwill :D xx


----------



## mamimonden09

Does anyone know what this heavy pain may be? I keep thinking AF is coming but nothing! I know the night before it started i had EWCM but thats it and that was 5 days ago! :growlmad: This is so confusing! Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Blue83nicole

Hey sweetie, I may not be too much help other than to tell you that I understand. I went home from work today due to the heavy pain and feeling like I was going to loose my stomach at my desk. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hey girls- if you had ewcm could it be ovulation pain?


----------



## mamimonden09

Hopingitwill said:


> Hey girls- if you had ewcm could it be ovulation pain?

Ya know i was thinking the same but wasnt sure cause it lasted for so long. Speaking of it didnt bother me today.

Also i read you can go into hyper ovulation once the implant is out which could cause pain. Maybe this is my case? :wacko:


----------



## Nimoo

Hey girls sorry not been on for a while well i got ny bfp on the 28.6.11 day af was due my midwife appointment is on the 19th so fx everything is ok 
Good luck everyone

HIW hope you get some answers asap hun 

Sorry if i dont reply my net keeps messing up aaaahh


----------



## Blue83nicole

On wed I had slight brown/red discharge first thing in the morning, I figured I was fixing to start my af with that combined with the heavy pain. . . . . No af as of today. . . I was researching and saw that the discharge could be a sign of implant bleed, but I am not going to get my hopes up. That would be way crazy!! I had the imp removed on the 26th-ish then had a pos opk on the 1st, had sex once (on the 1st) since the imp removal. No withdraw bleed, as of now no af.......... It took us 6 months to conceive after the mirena came out, could it seriosly happen this fast ??? Anyone know how long to wait for a pos result to show on a pregnancy test??


----------



## Blue83nicole

Oh and congrats nimoo!


----------



## xtlcx

Fingers crossed 4 u HIW xxx

Congratulations Nimoo xxx 

Well I think the dreaded witch has turned up 2 days early got mega cramps but no blood on my pad yet lookin forward to tryin for a BFP next month xx


----------



## hellybean

HELP!!!
AM I GOIN MAD?????????

tww got the better of me and i am 9dpo and did a test with cheapy pg test and not with FMU 

anyway i am sure i can see the faintest line in the world! to the untrained eye u maybe wouldnt see it but i am sure i can. OH is at work till 10:30 2night and my friend is coming round later so i am gonna show her and see what she thinks as i think i am seeing things!!

:dust: to you all 
xxxx


----------



## mamimonden09

Nimoo said:


> Hey girls sorry not been on for a while well i got ny bfp on the 28.6.11 day af was due my midwife appointment is on the 19th so fx everything is ok
> Good luck everyone
> 
> HIW hope you get some answers asap hun
> 
> Sorry if i dont reply my net keeps messing up aaaahh

Aww yay!:happydance: Congrats im so happy for you!

BTW: The is gone and it has been for the past two days so i think it was ovulation not sure.

Anyway i order some opks and hpts from ebay for i have a peoblem with poas lol!:winkwink: I read that its ok to test two weeks after your removal just to make sure if you O'd that day or days before so i will be doing so on Monday when i get them.

Wish me luck ladies and :dust: :dust: :dust: to all of you!


----------



## MajellaG

hellybean said:


> HELP!!!
> AM I GOIN MAD?????????
> 
> tww got the better of me and i am 9dpo and did a test with cheapy pg test and not with FMU
> 
> anyway i am sure i can see the faintest line in the world! to the untrained eye u maybe wouldnt see it but i am sure i can. OH is at work till 10:30 2night and my friend is coming round later so i am gonna show her and see what she thinks as i think i am seeing things!!
> 
> :dust: to you all
> xxxx

Helly can you post a pic?
:dust:


----------



## hellybean

MajellaG said:


> hellybean said:
> 
> 
> HELP!!!
> AM I GOIN MAD?????????
> 
> tww got the better of me and i am 9dpo and did a test with cheapy pg test and not with FMU
> 
> anyway i am sure i can see the faintest line in the world! to the untrained eye u maybe wouldnt see it but i am sure i can. OH is at work till 10:30 2night and my friend is coming round later so i am gonna show her and see what she thinks as i think i am seeing things!!
> 
> :dust: to you all
> xxxx
> 
> Helly can you post a pic?
> :dust:Click to expand...

i tried but its so faint that the camera wont pick it up, i have had a nearly postive line on opk too.....its driving me crazy! It was a proper squint moment with the pg test, my friend came over and she could see it too... just, i put it up2 the light on the cooker hood haha and i defo saw a pink line through the light... this tww is making me do crazy things lol xxx


----------



## xtlcx

oooooo fingers crossed for you hellybean

af still hasnt showed up properly im hoping its just the hormones lol xx


----------



## hellybean

hey here's a pic can u see anyhting girlies? xx
 



Attached Files:







9th july 9dpo.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mamimonden09

hellybean said:


> hey here's a pic can u see anyhting girlies? xx

OMG yes i see it give it two more days and do it again and trust me it should definately be brighter if you are (i have a feeling you are though lol)

Ok an update on me: I researched online anout ewcm and around the day i may have ovulated. So far i came up with that i may have O'd on the 1st since thats when i saw the ewcm or around that date so im 8dpo if i did!:thumbup: So when my test come i should be able to test right on Monday?

If i'm not i'll still have my opks for after af arrives though i hope she doesn't lol.

My Dr said i can O anywhere between a week or two after the removal so the 1st would have been a week. So if im lucky thats what happened and would explain the pain i was having and we DTD all of those days before and after (we been going at it like rabbits lol)

So what you guys think?


----------



## Blue83nicole

mamimonden09 said:


> hellybean said:
> 
> 
> hey here's a pic can u see anyhting girlies? xx
> 
> OMG yes i see it give it two more days and do it again and trust me it should definately be brighter if you are (i have a feeling you are though lol)
> 
> Ok an update on me: I researched online anout ewcm and around the day i may have ovulated. So far i came up with that i may have O'd on the 1st since thats when i saw the ewcm or around that date so im 8dpo if i did!:thumbup: So when my test come i should be able to test right on Monday?
> 
> If i'm not i'll still have my opks for after af arrives though i hope she doesn't lol.
> 
> My Dr said i can O anywhere between a week or two after the removal so the 1st would have been a week. So if im lucky thats what happened and would explain the pain i was having and we DTD all of those days before and after (we been going at it like rabbits lol)
> 
> So what you guys think?Click to expand...

First note, totally a line!!
Next, that would make sense if you o'd on the 1st, if I recall both of us had the same complaints at that time and I took an opk and it was positive on the 1st. Second, help! Can yall explainto me how it works as far as as dpo and at what point a pregnancy test will show an accurate result??? I am clueless on that part!


----------



## mamimonden09

Blue.....since we both ovulated on the 1st we are both 8dpo. They say its best to test anytime after 10dpo but this depends on the sensitivity level of detecting the hcg level in the test. Most test you buy from the store (first response for example) start picking up levels of 100 and up you may find a few with 50 but read the box to make sure. 

Second: honestly your best bet may be the internet cheap for most of the time the hcg level sensitivity is 25 so you can test way early and get lines like hellybean which will get brighter as days go by that you may not see from ones in the store. Don't let the price or look fool you internet cheap are great. The clearblues and first response ones are good to but you basically pay for the name, extra plastic and the stick you pee on.(trust me crack open one and you'll see a internet cheapy in there) so test on Monday with me or Wednesday and if :bfn: or af stock up on the cheap ones 5 bucks for 25!

Hope this helps!


----------



## hellybean

Well after 2day, i used another internet cheapy and did another test and bfn and because i have loads of opk's aswell i did one of them and that showd a clear line on that :confused:

so now i am thinking evaporation line on pg test yesterday! but why the nearly positive on opk?

I am goin to just have to hold out i reckon until AF is due on wednesday/thursday and see what happens, maybe my body is goin hormone crazy still since implant removal!

:dust:


----------



## Lliena

I can see a line but internet cheapys are really really bad for evaps hun. I have stopped using them after getting my hopes up too many times only to be crushed when my period arrives. Also OPK's can show positive when your period is due too something to do with the hormone ytou produce. :)


----------



## MajellaG

Hi helly dont know wots going on there was defo a line on the test. If no AF by wed test again or try FRER. :flower:


----------



## Nimoo

Yay my internet is up and running again :happydance:
And thanks everyone just popped in to say good luck to everyone fxed for those bfp xx :thumbup:


----------



## Blue83nicole

Mami- thanks, that makes sense . I will have to go get a test then! I am just in denial that it could be possible this quick! I havent even said anything to my dh about my strong suspicions that I might already be pg! Good luck and baby dust!


----------



## mamimonden09

Oh trust it can i've read too many post from other forums to doubt it! Well tomorrow is the big day! Im so nervous about what it'll say then again i know it may be a negative but i really just need to poas lol :dust: To everyone!


----------



## Nimoo

Goodluck mami hope its your bfp hun :hugs:


----------



## Blue83nicole

Ok so the test today was negative, but I couldn't find the sensativity level. Since I haven't had an af yet but I know when I ov'ed I finnageled a callendar to match ovulation date rather than cycle dates. Based on that my af should show up on friday. I plan to re-test on friday just to make sure. Wish me luck! Mami, what did yours show up as??


----------



## mamimonden09

Blue83nicole said:


> Ok so the test today was negative, but I couldn't find the sensativity level. Since I haven't had an af yet but I know when I ov'ed I finnageled a callendar to match ovulation date rather than cycle dates. Based on that my af should show up on friday. I plan to re-test on friday just to make sure. Wish me luck! Mami, what did yours show up as??

:growlmad: I'm so mad ugh my tests didn't come today! so I have to wait until tomorrow. to test. yay me! Blue. don't get discouraged. Hun our :bfp: is right around the corner Hun I feel it!


----------



## Blue83nicole

Mami, good luck tomorrow! Hopefully your tests are more reliable than mine was!! Good luck!


----------



## mamimonden09

Thanks blue! I hope so too. Boy have I been in a bad mood today too LOL. Hopefully I'm waiting for great news tomorrow. Im still super excited though. I just can't wait. I been Googling. like crazy too to see when I should test and I'm gonna be 11dpo (I guess ) tomorrow so that's more hcg to detect if so. More :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to you lovely ladies!


----------



## mamimonden09

Well I got my :bfn: today but not discouraged at all. I figure now that I didn't o on the 1st but somewhere between then and the 5th so will test again later this week.


----------



## Blue83nicole

I am sorry sweetie! Keep your hopes up! I am going to test again on friday.


----------



## mamimonden09

Blue83nicole said:


> I am sorry sweetie! Keep your hopes up! I am going to test again on friday.

Ooh yay great we'll test together then I have 24 more test so I'm not going to lie I more than likely will test all the way until Friday :haha:


----------



## hellybean

ok ladies i all ok! had a very faint line on a internet cheapy pg test 2nite within about 5 minutes! eeeeek bfp but i'm gonna do a first response 2mora to double check! 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MajellaG

Hope this is your :bfp: helly. Be sure to post some pics so we can see!


----------



## mamimonden09

aw I hope it is hellybean :dust: to you


----------



## Blue83nicole

Yay!! Congrats helly!!


----------



## hellybean

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

OMG OMG OMG 

Them cheapy tests were driving me mad, i needed it spelt out so got the clear blue digital and there it spelt out

Pregnant 1-2

:bfp: 

I am gonna be honest i felt sooooooo sick when i saw it and i feel like its so meant to be as on monday my Grandma died and the next day :bfp:

I do believe this world is one out, one in!

i know its early days, ringing doctors up 2day xxxxxx



:dust: to you all and hope you all get your :bfp: very very soon



only had implant out on 16th may so it can happen that soon


----------



## mamimonden09

yes I'm so happy for you congratulations love!


----------



## MajellaG

So happy for you Hellybean. Hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months! :flower:


----------



## hellybean

thankyou everybody, i know its very early days tho! Rang doctors 2day and they just told me to ring up in 3 weeks and dont wanna see me until then to book me in for a 8-10 week scan which i thought was strange, i thought they would want to confirm i was pregnant!

baby :dust: to you all xxx it can happen so soon so i keep my fingers crossed for all of you waiting for that BFP

xxxx


----------



## Coogee

Congratz hellybean!

Need some advice ladies. Had my implanon removed last week Wednesday.We DTD Wedn, Thursd, and Friday. 
While on the implanon for 3 years and 10 months (I know I should have gotten it removed after 3 years!) I had no periods whatsoever while on it.
Today I went to the toilet and a huge blob the size of my thumb CM came onto the tissue, it looked like egg yoke colour and had a thickish texture but a bit stringy, I have honestly never seen anything like it.Sorry if TMI.
Did anyone else not have periods during the time on the implanon and how long did it take to conceive/get first period.

Any help would really be appreciated :)


----------



## miss_nat84

Coogee said:


> Congratz hellybean!
> 
> Need some advice ladies. Had my implanon removed last week Wednesday.We DTD Wedn, Thursd, and Friday.
> While on the implanon for 3 years and 10 months (I know I should have gotten it removed after 3 years!) I had no periods whatsoever while on it.
> Today I went to the toilet and a huge blob the size of my thumb CM came onto the tissue, it looked like egg yoke colour and had a thickish texture but a bit stringy, I have honestly never seen anything like it.Sorry if TMI.
> Did anyone else not have periods during the time on the implanon and how long did it take to conceive/get first period.
> 
> Any help would really be appreciated :)

Hey hunni :) I had my implanon removed april 29, 5 days later I had a withdrawal bleed which is probably what you are about to experience then 40 days later I had my first period. I was like you I didn't really have period with my third implanon at all (I had 3 in after one another and got third one out early so I was on my 8th year of having it). I have just finished my second period and it was 27 days so it seems to have gone back to normal now. This is my second cycle trying to conceive. I would suggest getting some evening primrose oil its meant to help increase your fertile cervical mucous I am taking it since I started my second period because I think that was my downfall for my first period after coming off implanon my body isn't producing enough if the good stuff hehehe 
Any more questions hunni just ask :D everyone on here is very helpful :D xc


----------



## Coogee

miss_nat84 said:


> Coogee said:
> 
> 
> Congratz hellybean!
> 
> Need some advice ladies. Had my implanon removed last week Wednesday.We DTD Wedn, Thursd, and Friday.
> While on the implanon for 3 years and 10 months (I know I should have gotten it removed after 3 years!) I had no periods whatsoever while on it.
> Today I went to the toilet and a huge blob the size of my thumb CM came onto the tissue, it looked like egg yoke colour and had a thickish texture but a bit stringy, I have honestly never seen anything like it.Sorry if TMI.
> Did anyone else not have periods during the time on the implanon and how long did it take to conceive/get first period.
> 
> Any help would really be appreciated :)
> 
> Hey hunni :) I had my implanon removed april 29, 5 days later I had a withdrawal bleed which is probably what you are about to experience then 40 days later I had my first period. I was like you I didn't really have period with my third implanon at all (I had 3 in after one another and got third one out early so I was on my 8th year of having it). I have just finished my second period and it was 27 days so it seems to have gone back to normal now. This is my second cycle trying to conceive. I would suggest getting some evening primrose oil its meant to help increase your fertile cervical mucous I am taking it since I started my second period because I think that was my downfall for my first period after coming off implanon my body isn't producing enough if the good stuff hehehe
> Any more questions hunni just ask :D everyone on here is very helpful :D xcClick to expand...

Thank you :flower: all the information is very helpful.Just wishing for AF to come so that my cycles can return to normal and I can start tracking O.
I take evening primrose every second day and folic acid everyday.


----------



## miss_nat84

Coogee said:


> miss_nat84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coogee said:
> 
> 
> Congratz hellybean!
> 
> Need some advice ladies. Had my implanon removed last week Wednesday.We DTD Wedn, Thursd, and Friday.
> While on the implanon for 3 years and 10 months (I know I should have gotten it removed after 3 years!) I had no periods whatsoever while on it.
> Today I went to the toilet and a huge blob the size of my thumb CM came onto the tissue, it looked like egg yoke colour and had a thickish texture but a bit stringy, I have honestly never seen anything like it.Sorry if TMI.
> Did anyone else not have periods during the time on the implanon and how long did it take to conceive/get first period.
> 
> Any help would really be appreciated :)
> 
> Hey hunni :) I had my implanon removed april 29, 5 days later I had a withdrawal bleed which is probably what you are about to experience then 40 days later I had my first period. I was like you I didn't really have period with my third implanon at all (I had 3 in after one another and got third one out early so I was on my 8th year of having it). I have just finished my second period and it was 27 days so it seems to have gone back to normal now. This is my second cycle trying to conceive. I would suggest getting some evening primrose oil its meant to help increase your fertile cervical mucous I am taking it since I started my second period because I think that was my downfall for my first period after coming off implanon my body isn't producing enough if the good stuff hehehe
> Any more questions hunni just ask :D everyone on here is very helpful :D xcClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you :flower: all the information is very helpful.Just wishing for AF to come so that my cycles can return to normal and I can start tracking O.
> I take evening primrose every second day and folic acid everyday.Click to expand...

No worries :) your first bleed will be your withdrawal bleed if its shortly after the removal then the second will be AF :) Get yourself a basal thermometer too so you can check your BBT as it will tell you after you've ovulated to make sure you are ovulating :) and OPK's are great for telling you when you're about to ovulate too, so you know when the right time to :sex: is hehehe


----------



## Blue83nicole

Hey ladies! I had the implanon in for a year and half. Had mine out at the end of june. Still no withdraw bleed, no af. But I did have a positive opk on july 1st. My suggestion is to do opk's and take your basal temp to try and figure out what your body is doing


----------



## mamimonden09

Update: in Such a F'd up mood systems went down so couldn't get paid today and oil man just so happen to run out of diapers ugh! oh yea another :bfn: to top that off and no sign of af! definitely not in the mood to dtd tonight. I'm just so messed up right now


----------



## Blue83nicole

Girl I feel yah, that totally sucks! I have two diapers left for baby girl until I get paid tomorrow. Dont get down! Keep the amazingly positive attitude that you carry up and enjoy the ride. There is always a storm before the blessing, that way you appreciate it that much more! Stay strong and breathe, it will all work out.


----------



## mamimonden09

Blue83nicole said:


> Girl I feel yah, that totally sucks! I have two diapers left for baby girl until I get paid tomorrow. Dont get down! Keep the amazingly positive attitude that you carry up and enjoy the ride. There is always a storm before the blessing, that way you appreciate it that much more! Stay strong and breathe, it will all work out.

Thanks blue that really helped! Don't know what I'd do without a friend like you. I'm staying calm and positive and just trying to enjoy the rest of the night :) Will test again in the morning too with you so much luck and :dust:


----------



## xtlcx

wooooooooooooo congrats Helly I'm over the moon for you xxx

well AF showed up properly :( my period tracker says my next one should be due around the 3rd of august so fingers crossed for that month.

I only got my implant out on the 20th of may after having it in for 7 years.

:dust: to all and hope we all get our :bfp: soon xxxx


----------



## Blue83nicole

Well, tested this morning and got a bfn, still no af. Going to forget about it until sunday or monday, then if no af I will re- test


----------



## mamimonden09

Blue83nicole said:


> Well, tested this morning and got a bfn, still no af. Going to forget about it until sunday or monday, then if no af I will re- test

Same here blue :cry:we'll make it though I feel it :hugs: :friends:


----------



## Blue83nicole

I completely agree!


----------



## hellybean

keep positive my lovely bed dancing beauties! xxx


----------



## mamimonden09

hellybean said:


> keep positive my lovely bed dancing beauties! xxx

we will! also I had a reading done and I was told I would be preggers in about 6 weeks :happydance:


----------



## hellybean

well i have read on here ladies that have had a reading and they have been right! xxx so i have my FX for you xx


----------



## Bunnikins

Hi all, Im so glad i found this thread. Just sat and read all 67 pages of it! Haha. I had my implanon out thurs 30th june - am pretty sure i ovulated fri 8th july.. so just waiting really. I had it in for a year. No periods at all whilst on it... Forgot what they are like... but would like to have one just so i know everything still works. My stupid brain keeps thinking that i will fall pregnant before i get a period and ill be one of the chosen few who conceive straight away... im trying to tell my brain to stop being STUPID. Good luck everyone. Ive been really pleased to see all the BFPs in this thread! At least i know it CAN happen fairly quickly xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mamimonden09

Bunnikins said:


> Hi all, Im so glad i found this thread. Just sat and read all 67 pages of it! Haha. I had my implanon out thurs 30th june - am pretty sure i ovulated fri 8th july.. so just waiting really. I had it in for a year. No periods at all whilst on it... Forgot what they are like... but would like to have one just so i know everything still works. My stupid brain keeps thinking that i will fall pregnant before i get a period and ill be one of the chosen few who conceive straight away... im trying to tell my brain to stop being STUPID. Good luck everyone. Ive been really pleased to see all the BFPs in this thread! At least i know it CAN happen fairly quickly xxxxxxxxxxxxx

first off: Welcome to the thread :hugs: second I love countdowntopregnancy.com too LOL third: don't feel as if your brain is stupid oil LOL we all have that "what if" factor that seems to take over reality especially if you want it to badly LOL ( trust me I know ) keep us updated and :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to you and you lovely ladies!


----------



## Blue83nicole

Welcome bunnikins! The most important thing I am learning is to stay positive and keep your head up! Glad to have you here with us!


----------



## helen07

hi can anyone help me i had the implant out on the 10th june 2011 and then had a af 3 days later am still waiting for a period how long can it take i've done tests but nothing :(. i only had the imoplant in 2 months as decided wanted ttc any help would be helpful thanks


----------



## miss_nat84

helen07 said:


> hi can anyone help me i had the implant out on the 10th june 2011 and then had a af 3 days later am still waiting for a period how long can it take i've done tests but nothing :(. i only had the imoplant in 2 months as decided wanted ttc any help would be helpful thanks

Your first bleed would have been a withdrawal bleed :) I had mine removed April 29, 5 days layer I had a withdrawal bleed then it took 40 days until AF arrived and she was very heavy :/ I would suggest getting some evening primrose oil its meant to help regulate your hormones :) my second cycle after implanon removal was 27 days and I'm a day or 2 away from ov'ing today according to my OPK I did this morning and I'm on my cycle day 12 so it seems like my cycles are all back to normal now, and I had implanon for about 8 years and the pill before that :)


----------



## Dinah93

For some ladies it can take up to 6 months, but that very much tends to be ones who had it in years and years and just kept renewing it. A 36 day cycle is longer than average but not in any way unusual for the first cycle off the implant, I think you'll find it probably shows or you get your BFP in the next fortnight x


----------



## mamimonden09

OK I'm super confused. last night me and dh dtd right. OK afterwards I was cramping so I figured I must be oing soon since my cervix was high soft with medium opening and the fluid had turned watery. OK so in the middle of the night I went to the bathroom and saw blood which looked like my af was gonna start I got so sad but this morning when I woke up it was brown and gone. I even checked my cm again and no future blood just watery cm and a very software tender cervix and open. now I been using opks but just realized last night I been taking them the wrong way so may have missed my surge. can this be possible and I finally did o but didn't see it on the test. if not can someone give me any insight on what may be going on? anything would help my worrying mind. thanks!


----------



## mamimonden09

excuse the typos LOL I'm on my phone


----------



## Blue83nicole

I read somewhere that that is normal when the cervix is ripe, have you had an af yet? Me, still no sign of af, I am always tired, had yet another bfn on sunday, and random question, had anyone gained weight after implanon removal??


----------



## Bunnikins

yeah ive gained weight but then again, ive been eating LOADS (out of boredom i think).. so thats probably why! Still no period 3 weeks since removal.. is this normal??


----------



## miss_nat84

Hmm sorry mamimonden I didn't want to read and run but I'm not quite sure hopefully one of the other girls can help you :)
Bunnikins ive read that is common that a lot of girls dont have a withdrawal bleed so you will probably just get a period as your first bleed :)


----------



## mamimonden09

well it came back still very light only when I wipe and it goes from red to pink to brown so I'm guessing af finally showed cause I'm cramping too but if so this is a strange one I'm usually heavy but this is light for me well at least I know I got a fresh start now right?


----------



## Blue83nicole

I am honestly jealous! I wish I knew that I was our was not. Grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## electrokitty

Hey, sorry I've been away for so long! 
Silly amounts of busy, but the house is sorted and I'm all settled in!
Finally got my AF 16 days late so am on cycle two now of ttc!
Not really dtd this month, so probably out but feeling much better about stuff!
:)
I hope everything's going okay for you lovely ladies.. <3


----------



## mamimonden09

Blue83nicole said:


> I am honestly jealous! I wish I knew that I was our was not. Grrrrrrrrrr

aww:hugs: you'll get there lovie dont fret! im actually pissed it came cause man its painful lol :dust: to you


----------



## Blue83nicole

:wacko:Omg I am totally, utterly, and completely CONFUSED!!! for those new to the thread, I had my implanon out at the end of june, then on july first I had a positive opk, no withdraw bleed, no af.... This morning I take a pregnancy test (yet again) bfn.... So I think, let me start the opk's again to try and figure out whats going on...... The dang thing was positive!! I am completely baffled, any of you wonderful women have a suggestion or thought??


----------



## Lliena

They can show up + when AF is due. I have read it on here,something to do with the hormones.


----------



## mamimonden09

Lliena said:


> They can show up + when AF is due. I have read it on here,something to do with the hormones.

yep did me the same way blue but it wasn't positive but I got two lines LOL. Af is on and running normally now. My :witch: has always been a heavyweight so now seeing she's back to normal really reassures me that things are going just fine. :wohoo: I'm charting my cycle and symptoms and will use my opks but not sure what CD to start. she usually stays for four days but we'll see :shrug:


----------



## Blue83nicole

Still no af for me. :(


----------



## mamimonden09

Blue83nicole said:


> Still no af for me. :(

aww :hug: just keep good faith lovie it will all work out in due time. enjoy the break I wanted a :bfp: or my :witch: to come so bad now that she's here she's been giving me hell! now I can't wait for her to leave since having my implant out I been :sex: like crazy! dh even told me to chill lol. so she's interrupting my practice! :dust: :dust: :dust: mama!


----------



## Blue83nicole

Mami, thank you! Where are you at in the states?


----------



## mamimonden09

Blue83nicole said:


> Mami, thank you! Where are you at in the states?

in VA how about you? and you're welcome!


----------



## Blue83nicole

I am in TX 

So, does anyone know if there is any truth to opk's also reflecting pregnancy? I have done 4 and they all have the same shade of line, it is there, but it is lighter than the test line. Hpt is still showing bfn


----------



## Lliena

They can show AF is arriving as it's same hormones or something. I guess for some women OPK can shpw a preg but most of time it's an indictor AF is coming.


----------



## hellybean

Blue83nicole said:


> I am in TX
> 
> So, does anyone know if there is any truth to opk's also reflecting pregnancy? I have done 4 and they all have the same shade of line, it is there, but it is lighter than the test line. Hpt is still showing bfn


i had a positive opk the day before i got my bfp

FX and :dust: to you


----------



## mamimonden09

af ended today which is perfect cause she lasted 4 days like she did before the BC. so my question is when do I start the opks? which cd?


----------



## Blue83nicole

I have a droid phone and downloaded a fee app called woman log, it is a calendar that you can chart your cycles, it also goes off of your cycles to give you an estimated ovulation date, you can note when you dtd and also have fe form notes to keep any other info you feel would help. I really like it!


----------



## hellybean

mamimonden09 said:


> af ended today which is perfect cause she lasted 4 days like she did before the BC. so my question is when do I start the opks? which cd?

usually from cd1o to when u get +opk hun xx


----------



## mamimonden09

hellybean said:


> mamimonden09 said:
> 
> 
> af ended today which is perfect cause she lasted 4 days like she did before the BC. so my question is when do I start the opks? which cd?
> 
> usually from cd1o to when u get +opk hun xxClick to expand...

OK thanks OMG I can't wait I hope we succeed this month :):thumbup:


----------



## xtlcx

Hi girls, hope everyone's ok.

Well I'm not quite sure where I am at I downloaded a period tracker on to my phone and it's worked out that my cycle is 22day so that would mean AF is due on the 31st of july but it's also got me down as 28days so AF would be on the 6th of august.

I don't know which one to look at in regards to ovulation, the past 2 days I've had ewcm and a really heavy feeling in the lower of my stomach.

Any ideas anyone? I don't chart my temperature as I'm not alive when I first wake up lol 

Emma xx


----------



## Blue83nicole

Xtlcx, I feel yah on not being able to chart bbt, my temps are way low too! I personally trust your charts over the computers chart. I for one have to rely on the computer because I haven't had an af since I had the implanon removed. But that is my suggestion. :)


----------



## Blue83nicole

Omg, today is day 4 of positive opk's. Wish I knew what my body was doing! Went to the gp yesterday for unrelated issue but he did a urine test which, surprise surprise, was negative. They are also running blood work but I am bit sure if he included pregnancy test in the list of crap he is checking. Will keri everyone updated. :) good luck and baby dust to all!


----------



## Blue83nicole

And on to day 5 of + opk


----------



## Bunnikins

Blue83nicole said:


> And on to day 5 of + opk

Who knows? I had mine out 30th June, and i honestly think its going to take a good few months for our body to get back to normal after having the implanon in. I think the hormones must be a little messed up! I havent tried any OPKs, i use ultrasound in my job so ive been 'keeping an eye' on my ovaries/uterine lining, and i also havent had any AF since it was removed.. i also dont think i have ovulated either by the looks of it... its just a case of waiting for everything to get back to normal.. which is really annoying!!! :wacko:


----------



## Blue83nicole

How is everyone doing?!


----------



## hellybean

Bunnikins said:


> Blue83nicole said:
> 
> 
> And on to day 5 of + opk
> 
> Who knows? I had mine out 30th June, and i honestly think its going to take a good few months for our body to get back to normal after having the implanon in. I think the hormones must be a little messed up! I havent tried any OPKs, i use ultrasound in my job so ive been 'keeping an eye' on my ovaries/uterine lining, and i also havent had any AF since it was removed.. i also dont think i have ovulated either by the looks of it... its just a case of waiting for everything to get back to normal.. which is really annoying!!! :wacko:Click to expand...

i thought the very same hun, thought it would take months but got my bfp less that 2 months after having implant out! it just feels like the ongest time ever, and i thought i be trying months, so dont give up hope xxxx


----------



## Lliena

Ladies look here and let me know if you see anything or not? It's ok if you dont! click me


----------



## mamimonden09

Lliena said:


> Ladies look here and let me know if you see anything or not? It's ok if you dont! click me

Kinda hard for me to tell but I am on my phone lol.

update: well I'm on cd7 and dtd this afternoon and will be doing so everyday this week lol. I want to Start my opks now so bad for I have a bad poas problem. I have a question though. since we did dtd this afternoon should I cancel out checking my cm Ans position and such or wait until the end of the day as advised anyway and check? 

blue: how is things going with you? still no :witch: I see.....my advise is to just dtd as much as possible in case you are amongst that small few that ovulate still before the onset of:witch: hope this helps and :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to you lovely ladies!


----------



## thetruth

Hi Ladies, I am so glad I found you, I just had my implanon removed July 8th 2011, it looks as though my AF is starting today, I am a little disappointed because I was hoping for a BFP but unfortunately I got my AF so I am hoping I have some luck this month. Since I never really track my BFP I was hoping that someone could help me. When I wiped there was the beginning of my AF but not alot do I track it starting today or should I wait till tomorrow?


----------



## Blue83nicole

Still no af for me, I am on day 6 of positive opk's. Was crampy earlier, but no signs of the witch to join forces with the cramps. The dr took blood for unrelated issues so if there is a magic way that I am preggers but not far enough to show on a hpt I should know tomorrow. Otherwise, I plan to continue bedding with my dh and pray that my body figures itself out soon. :)


----------



## Blue83nicole

Ok ladies, I know that this is not something you would regularly see in here but, I have a friend named liisa kellough, she had her first baby, a boy, three weeks ago. She is currently in icu with blood clots and brain hemorrhaging. Please pray for her a she has already had a stroke from this. Her right arm looks to be affected at this point and she is currently under sedation. Please pray that she makes it out of this so that she can watch her baby grow up!! Ladies,kirsten to your body and NEVER underestimate a headache!


----------



## miss_nat84

Blue83nicole said:


> Ok ladies, I know that this is not something you would regularly see in here but, I have a friend named liisa kellough, she had her first baby, a boy, three weeks ago. She is currently in icu with blood clots and brain hemorrhaging. Please pray for her a she has already had a stroke from this. Her right arm looks to be affected at this point and she is currently under sedation. Please pray that she makes it out of this so that she can watch her baby grow up!! Ladies,kirsten to your body and NEVER underestimate a headache!

Oh no! im so sorry to hear about your friend :( i will keep her in my thoughts hun, i hope she is ok :hugs: xx


----------



## mamimonden09

oh my goodness I'm so sorry to hear. she will be in my prayers send love to her family!


----------



## Blue83nicole

Thank you ladies for your prayers, I am awaiting an update from her family this morning. I will bel sure to update everyone.


----------



## Dinah93

I'm so sorry for your friend, I hope she's okay and she will be in my prayers over the next few days. 

Was at the docs on an unrelated issue yesterday and I mentioned that since coming off implanon my AF had been really light, about 4 days long but only 1 of real flow the rest just heavy spotting, and she said if it was that light my hormones were out of whack and I wouldn't be able to conceive (or if I did it would be a chemical as not enough lining to stick to) and it would probably be about 6 months for the hormones to get to a place where we could conceive. I only went on implanon as they said fertility returned within days - I'm both upset and a little angry that this is actually so commonplace. DH has said we can go to Cuba for my birthday in Feb if there is no bean by then so I have something to look forward to, but I'm still very dissapointed its going to be a few months till we have a chance. Has anyone else had a similar AF issue since coming off implanon?


----------



## Blue83nicole

Mine has not shown up at all since removal, so you might be ahead of the game since you have already had the witch show back up. Dont listen to your dr as they are going to prepare you for the worst, stay positive and keep trying!


----------



## mamimonden09

Blue83nicole said:


> Mine has not shown up at all since removal, so you might be ahead of the game since you have already had the witch show back up. Dont listen to your dr as they are going to prepare you for the worst, stay positive and keep trying!

I totally agree they always tell that you wont or can't do this but in reality it varies from person to person. I say keep trying and stay positive and enjoy the journey. when you do this that's when you pop up pregnant. that's another thing......we need to stop trying so hard. kinda forget about it. track up until close to your o date then just :sex: for the hell of it. lets make our ttc journey fun and stress free. who's with me!?:happydance::friends::wohoo::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Blue83nicole

I am totally with you there!


----------



## thetruth

I kind of sad :cry: I just received my first Af since the implanon being removed July 8th and it is actually on time, no change in cycle at all it's right on time, however I was hoping for a :bfp: instead!!!!!


----------



## Bunnikins

Thanks for that, it gives us all hope! Did you have any periods at all from removal to becoming pregnant? 
4 weeks and still nothing at all! :growlmad:



hellybean said:


> Bunnikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue83nicole said:
> 
> 
> And on to day 5 of + opk
> 
> Who knows? I had mine out 30th June, and i honestly think its going to take a good few months for our body to get back to normal after having the implanon in. I think the hormones must be a little messed up! I havent tried any OPKs, i use ultrasound in my job so ive been 'keeping an eye' on my ovaries/uterine lining, and i also havent had any AF since it was removed.. i also dont think i have ovulated either by the looks of it... its just a case of waiting for everything to get back to normal.. which is really annoying!!! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> i thought the very same hun, thought it would take months but got my bfp less that 2 months after having implant out! it just feels like the ongest time ever, and i thought i be trying months, so dont give up hope xxxxClick to expand...


----------



## Somersetlass

Hey girls 

I'm back after my mc in may.
congrats to those who have their bfps loads of sticky dust.
baby dust to thos who need it


----------



## madmama

hiya im new and have been looking through the posts (hope you dont mind), i had my implanon removed on the 4th july 11 and i had a 6 day heavy bleed the day after removal, we have been ttc for the past 2 weeks but im having odd cramps, also this week it as been painfull dtd, (sry if tmi) ive no idea when im due af as i was constantly bleeding while on implanon, i was wondering if the pain im getting is due to me ovulating, and i dont have much of a clue about that either, i dont want to get the kits off ebay cos ill be testing all the time lol, just thought id ask about the painful bit as its a bit worrying, gl to all xx


----------



## miss_nat84

madmama said:


> hiya im new and have been looking through the posts (hope you dont mind), i had my implanon removed on the 4th july 11 and i had a 6 day heavy bleed the day after removal, we have been ttc for the past 2 weeks but im having odd cramps, also this week it as been painfull dtd, (sry if tmi) ive no idea when im due af as i was constantly bleeding while on implanon, i was wondering if the pain im getting is due to me ovulating, and i dont have much of a clue about that either, i dont want to get the kits off ebay cos ill be testing all the time lol, just thought id ask about the painful bit as its a bit worrying, gl to all xx

Welcome madmama :) i get sharp pains around my ovaries around ov time so they may be the pains you are experiencing :) As for the pain during dtd im not sure what that could be, but if it continues i would probably get it checked :) Im sure its nothing to worry about though :) xx


----------



## FirstBean

Hi all I have just found this thread I am going to get my Implanon removed this afternoon and strangely enough just got my period this morning. Do you think I will ovulate straight after this period. With the implanon I have always had 28 day cycles so no change in that and worked out I should be ovulating about 8th August.


----------



## Blue83nicole

Ok, sorry in advance for the tmi but last night and today I have had blood tinted discharge, only nashville when I wipe, last night I thought af was coming so I put in a tampon, but this morning it was clean........ Any ideas? Has this happened to anyone else?? Again sorry for the tmi


----------



## hellybean

Dinah93 said:


> I'm so sorry for your friend, I hope she's okay and she will be in my prayers over the next few days.
> 
> Was at the docs on an unrelated issue yesterday and I mentioned that since coming off implanon my AF had been really light, about 4 days long but only 1 of real flow the rest just heavy spotting, and she said if it was that light my hormones were out of whack and I wouldn't be able to conceive (or if I did it would be a chemical as not enough lining to stick to) and it would probably be about 6 months for the hormones to get to a place where we could conceive. I only went on implanon as they said fertility returned within days - I'm both upset and a little angry that this is actually so commonplace. DH has said we can go to Cuba for my birthday in Feb if there is no bean by then so I have something to look forward to, but I'm still very dissapointed its going to be a few months till we have a chance. Has anyone else had a similar AF issue since coming off implanon?

dont get disheartened hun, and dont listen to them, everyone is different! i got my bfp as so have others and others take a little longer! it will happen when its meant to happen hun keep your chin up and chest out!! :hugs:

xx


----------



## Emma11511

Only just saw this thread, but can I join?! I had my implant taken out last wednesday :)


----------



## hellybean

Bunnikins said:


> Thanks for that, it gives us all hope! Did you have any periods at all from removal to becoming pregnant?
> 4 weeks and still nothing at all! :growlmad:
> 
> 
> 
> hellybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bunnikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue83nicole said:
> 
> 
> And on to day 5 of + opk
> 
> Who knows? I had mine out 30th June, and i honestly think its going to take a good few months for our body to get back to normal after having the implanon in. I think the hormones must be a little messed up! I havent tried any OPKs, i use ultrasound in my job so ive been 'keeping an eye' on my ovaries/uterine lining, and i also havent had any AF since it was removed.. i also dont think i have ovulated either by the looks of it... its just a case of waiting for everything to get back to normal.. which is really annoying!!! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had a implant removed on 16th may and had a bleed for 5 days from that evening, but i also bled al the way thru having implanon in, so it was same as ever but slightly heavier, then i had another period on the 11th june for 7 days (however i also had a weird week of light spotting from day to day from the 6th june until it arrived properly, i then had a positive opk on cd20 (that is goin from the 11th june, i didnt count the spotting) then BFP 12dpo, that was on the 12th july! hope that makes some sense! x
> 
> i thought the very same hun, thought it would take months but got my bfp less that 2 months after having implant out! it just feels like the ongest time ever, and i thought i be trying months, so dont give up hope xxxxClick to expand...Click to expand...


I had a implant removed on 16th may and had a bleed for 5 days from that evening, but i also bled al the way thru having implanon in, so it was same as ever but slightly heavier, then i had another period on the 11th june for 7 days (however i also had a weird week of light spotting from day to day from the 6th june until it arrived properly, i then had a positive opk on cd20 (that is goin from the 11th june, i didnt count the spotting) then BFP 12dpo, that was on the 12th july! hope that makes some sense! x


----------



## xtlcx

Hey everyone new to the thread lots of babydust and luck to you all.

Well AF is apparently due on the 31st or the 6th according to my period tracker I'm going to test on sunday and if no BFP then I'll wait till the following saturday.

I've got a few symptoms but not really paying too much attention to them as I got more a couple of days after having the implant removed.

I've had to put all of my bra's away and dig out a sports bra they have increased in size and my BF say they weigh more as well (he's looking forward to the boob part of pregnancy lol), they also are soo sore to the touch and if I knock them ouch I just wanna scream.

Frequent trips to the toilet and a heavy feeling just at my knicker line.

Hope everyone's ok and we all get our BFP's soon 

Emma xxx


----------



## mamimonden09

update: waiting to o but been having hot flashes like CRAZY! Can't sleep at night feel restless during the day and heaviness with some mild cramping yesterday. Cm creamy position mid texture mid opening open but can't really rely on the opening part since I have 3 children already so that may not be too accurate regarding it being open due to increased fertility. (sighs) so confusing.


----------



## silentlullaby

I had my implant removed at the end of Feb 2011.. and happened to fall pregnant the week I had it removed! Sadly, this ended in an ectopic.


FX to all of you lovely ladies!! <3


----------



## mamimonden09

OMG I'm cramping so bad! is this ovulation pain or what? af shouldn't be here yet! I'm at CD 12 its the same heavy cramping feeling I felt last time. am I o'ing? ooo I hope I am :happydance: what you think?


----------



## miss_nat84

Sounds like ov to me mami :D get BD'ing :D xx


----------



## mamimonden09

miss_nat84 said:


> Sounds like ov to me mami :D get BD'ing :D xx

I think so too cause now the pain is gone and I had ewcm too noticed it while dtd lol. ah I'm so excited!


----------



## mamimonden09

take that back still having pain lol it makes dtd a lil uncomfortable at times but its OK sighs I just can't wait to poas


----------



## Blue83nicole

So.... Today was my forcasted ovulation day, took an opk tonight and it is positive. I have yet to have a period since implanon removal, so I set up my calender based on the first pos opk on 7/1. I am exited to see that something looks to be on schedule. :)


----------



## xtlcx

I'm so confused today I am either 1 day late (22day cycle) or 5 days early (28day cycle) 

Just took an internet cheapy and it was a BFN grrrr

I've got no AF symptoms either but my BB's are mega sore


----------



## madmama

hi all i think i might be due next week (not sure cos of implanon messing them up lol), but i took a test today and it was bfn,( i couldnt wait any longer lol), i think i ov last week, as i had the stretchy cm sry if tmi, and we was dtd every night, yesterday i had a sharp pain on my right side near my pelvic area, i hope i get bfp soon, but i no it can take a long time, i just feel really odd at the mo, but i think thats because i have had implanon in for the last 4 years i think it my body adjusting back to normal...... gl to all trying x


----------



## Nimoo

Good luck mami hope you catch that eggy :hugs:


----------



## mamimonden09

Nimoo said:


> Good luck mami hope you catch that eggy :hugs:

thx nimoo I hope so cause I'm STILL in pain and now just on my right side I can barely walk. maybe I'm going through that hyper ovulation pol keep talking bout. I don't know I have no clue I just want it to go away and poas already!


----------



## miss_nat84

Sounds like you're in quite a bit of pain mami hope it passes soon :) i found that EPO really helped with my ov pains, if you're not on it already maybe give it a go next cycle if you dont fall this one :) I know how painful it can be :/
I did sone blood tests yesterday and I got my results back today and I'm not preg, which I knew cuz :witch: got me this morning :( but on the bright side my blood test results came back really good he said everything is perfect and I'm ready to go, so my new test date is now August 28, if I don't cave in to my poas addiction before that hehehe 
Fingers crossed for you girls :D xx


----------



## mamimonden09

miss_nat84 said:


> Sounds like you're in quite a bit of pain mami hope it passes soon :) i found that EPO really helped with my ov pains, if you're not on it already maybe give it a go next cycle if you dont fall this one :) I know how painful it can be :/
> I did sone blood tests yesterday and I got my results back today and I'm not preg, which I knew cuz :witch: got me this morning :( but on the bright side my blood test results came back really good he said everything is perfect and I'm ready to go, so my new test date is now August 28, if I don't cave in to my poas addiction before that hehehe
> Fingers crossed for you girls :D xx

thx Nat this morning the pain finally left I had more ewcm yesterday around 2 pm so we dtd again hehe. So I think I caught her we're gonna dtd today too and tomorrow just to make sure. :D :dust: and fx to you lovely ladies!


----------



## xtlcx

Hey girls how's everyone feeling today? Any updates?

Nothings changed with me still no sign of af and still gettin negatives I'm currently on cd25 and getting more and more agitated just wish I knew either way.

Emma xx


----------



## Blue83nicole

Hello ladies!! Hope everyone is doing well! Nothing new to report for me. Still no af 37 days past implanon removal, never had a withdraw bleed either. But I did have period the whole time I had the implanon in. I have resisted the urge to purchase more pregnancy tests (went through 5 last month) much like you xtc I am getting agitated, but I am trying to keep my mind off of it so I don't drive myself and my hubby crazy lol . Been dtd'ing daily to try and not miss the egg (that is if one dropped). Baby dust to all and mami I am happy to hear that your pain stopped!


----------



## Bunnikins

Blue83Nicole, i know how you feel, i went 31 days without anything after i had it out, but then AF came, out of the blue. I got a bit frantic thinking things werent working, doing preg tests all the time, etc. I hope something happens for you soon! xx


----------



## mamimonden09

Here's a little update for me. I had a tinge of pink I hunk in my cm and its a lot more than usual and creamy. Been having vivid dreams and a stuffy nose every now and then. No more pain just a twinge here and there. I hope these are good signs that will lead to a :bfp: I believe I'm 5 dpo based on my charts. If so I'm gonna say my cycle is around 26 since I had these same pains from the 1st to the 5th of last month with ewcm as well just like this cycle only difference is I had no af after the removal on the 23rd of June. This is what I came up with: cd1 June 23; I'd the 4th of july ( o pain subsided the 5th ); didn't catch eggy started next cycle June 19 giving me a 26 day cycle with a luteal phase of 15. Makes since right. Well the pain started on the 28th of June for this cycle and ended on the 2nd of August. had ewcm on the 30th of June so I figured I I'd then which will place me at 5 dpo. So I think I got everything right and will succeed this month. With the info given what you ladies think?


----------



## thetruth

Good Luck and lots of:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## FirstBean

Good Luck.


----------



## xtlcx

hey girls

well the witch turned up at dinnertime I was due on tomorrow.

it's got me a bit down damn these hormones i've been a blubbering wreck since yesterday.

with not having many AF symptoms I really thought I was preggers this month ah well back to the drawing board for next month

xx


----------



## mamimonden09

I wanna poas so bad should I?


----------



## miss_nat84

Yeah do it mami :D


----------



## FirstBean

I say do it to mami.


----------



## mamimonden09

well i took one this morning and a :bfn: of course lol well i'll test maybe monday to see if i get a faint line or something :dust: to you all


----------



## mamimonden09

feeling so drained and tired. sex drive decreasing slight nausea every now and then when i eat vivid dreams and now my nipples are sensitive. I wanna clarify there as early signs but i know if i do i'll give in and may be setting myself up for disappointment. i'm gonna wait to test until thursday since af is due next sunday. I know i'll see something then. SO NERVOUS!


----------



## SunnyGal

Hi all, Congrats to those with a BFP and best of luck to those who are TTC!!

My implanon was removed on July 18th, while on my AF. Since my cycle was regular 28 the whole time on Implanon, did an OPK on July 29th had was positive. Following the removal we've been DTD daily. 

AF due Aug 13th and I'm crampy with weird pains. Anyone know how long I should wait before I take a test??

Feel like it might be my AF coming :growlmad:


----------



## mamimonden09

SunnyGal said:


> Hi all, Congrats to those with a BFP and best of luck to those who are TTC!!
> 
> My implanon was removed on July 18th, while on my AF. Since my cycle was regular 28 the whole time on Implanon, did an OPK on July 29th had was positive. Following the removal we've been DTD daily.
> 
> AF due Aug 13th and I'm crampy with weird pains. Anyone know how long I should wait before I take a test??
> 
> Feel like it might be my AF coming :growlmad:

mines is due the 14th and I'm testing Thursday so around that date I would say :) I think I o'd the 30th so we have very similar cycles seem like.


----------



## gigglesems

Hi Ladies - I was wondering if I can join you guys. Just spend a LONG time trying to catch up with all of your posts! Congrats to you all who alrready have your BFP's and wishing thosw trying the best of luck!!!

I had my implant removed 22/07/11 in order to ttc #3 - I already have a beautiful son and daughter. I had really light brown cm spotting from 31/07/11 until 06/08/11 which I presume was my withdrawal bleed.

Just a quick question if anyone can help? Today I did an OPK which came back positive. Has anyone else had that so soon after removal?


----------



## mamimonden09

OK OK OK! I gave in this afternoon and swear I saw the faintest line ever or either tripping one or the other. more symptoms today too so I guess I'll see Thursday


----------



## SunnyGal

Mami, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!! Keep us posted :) I'm going to test Thursday too, hoping we both get what we've been waiting for! Sending lots of positivity your way!

@Giggles, I too had a normal 28 day cycle and I had an positive OPK 11 days later. It's possible!! Best of luck to you!


----------



## miss_nat84

mamimonden09 said:


> OK OK OK! I gave in this afternoon and swear I saw the faintest line ever or either tripping one or the other. more symptoms today too so I guess I'll see Thursday

Ooh mami I have everything crossed for you I really hope this is your month :D can you post a picture of your test up? :dance:


----------



## mamimonden09

aww I already threw it away my mom is so excited she said said she bringing me another test today from work lol. this will be her fourth grandchild. ya know I would love twins now that I think of it. any who I had the most outrageous vivid dream last night and woke up with some cramps too. checked my cm and position which was low closed firm and super creamy sorry if tmi but its more than usual down there. I still feel nauseous at times too. should I take the test today or wait until the am? I wanna test so bad OMG its killing me!


----------



## mamimonden09

update: hubby wont let me test until am :(


----------



## miss_nat84

Hehehe is it am in your part of the world yet? It's am here hehehe


----------



## mamimonden09

lol no its 7:25 pm ugh I'm so anxious


----------



## miss_nat84

Hehhe better you wait till am as your HCG levels are highest in your FMU :) be strong girl :D let us know as soon as you get the result :D I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## FirstBean

Have everything crossed for you and hope you get a strong positive this morning.


----------



## mamimonden09

nope ;(


----------



## gigglesems

Hey Mami - are you 11dpo? If so you are still in with a chance! Keeping FX'd for you xxx :hugs:


----------



## mamimonden09

gigglesems said:


> Hey Mami - are you 11dpo? If so you are still in with a chance! Keeping FX'd for you xxx :hugs:

yea that's true when should I test af due Saturday or Sunday. this is killing me I just wanna know already


----------



## gigglesems

Mami - With DS I got BFP super early but with DD didn't get BFP until after AF was due - just goes to show that there is no 'best' time to test! I am a POAS addict and go WAY overboard with the amount I test. Maybe wait until day before/day AF is due and try again. You are never out until the :witch: shoes her face so stay positive!

I only got my implant out on 22 July had withdrawal bleed and did a few random OPK's which were all negative. Did one on Monday and was positive - BD Sat 0 Tue so FX'd! Did have achey boobs yesterday - something I have only ever had just after the birth of my kids - dont even get it for AF so that was weird. Too early for symptoms though I guess. Have started taking Vitex so dunno if that has anything to do with it. Just wish I had done regular OPK's so could compare my +'s to the -'s. 

Wish I knew when AF was due too!!


----------



## gigglesems

SunnyGal said:


> Mami, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!! Keep us posted :) I'm going to test Thursday too, hoping we both get what we've been waiting for! Sending lots of positivity your way!
> 
> Hey Sunnygal - dont forget to let us know how you go today! :thumbup:
> 
> If my OPK was a true positive this monday - when would you guys wait to test? Just ordered a bunch of internet cheapies and going to try my hardest not to pee on them all lol!!


----------



## Hopingitwill

If you had a pos opk then roughly you should get your af 14 days later. X


----------



## mamimonden09

any updates ladies? you wont hear one from me til Sunday that's when af due but til then I got my pom poms out for you all GO TEAM TTC! WOOOOOOO :happydance:


----------



## gigglesems

BFN today - dont even know why I tested to be honest...just desperate I suppose lol! Based on the +opk the other day not possible to have a BFP yet and presume BF is due around 21st which is AGES away!!!

Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone! [-o&lt;


----------



## gigglesems

NOT BF...AF!!! Dunno why but everything I type on here gets messed up! Maybe I need some sleep lol!


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hey giggles if my cycle is back to 32 days then I should have af due around the same time as you. Fx she doesn't show for us. 
Babydust to everyone else x


----------



## mamimonden09

I had some cramping today this morning and I just knew af was about to show. so I pit on my pad and headed out to open house for my oldest daughter. go to the bathroom later and nothing and no more cramps since then either. what you think that was?


----------



## miss_nat84

Could be implantation cramps mammi? Fxd for you hunni :) xx


----------



## mamimonden09

miss_nat84 said:


> Could be implantation cramps mammi? Fxd for you hunni :) xx

I was thinking the same but could it be this late with af due tomorrow or Sunday?


----------



## gigglesems

Hopingitwill said:


> Hey giggles if my cycle is back to 32 days then I should have af due around the same time as you. Fx she doesn't show for us.
> Babydust to everyone else x

@Hopingitwill - when do you plan on testing? I'll be thinking of you over the next few days hun xxx

Hey Mami - it could be implantation - with my other two I had the cramps for ages and didnt get implantation bleeding until I was 5-6wks preggers!! Isn't it such a pain that preggie symptoms match AF symptoms! :dohh:


----------



## miss_nat84

Yeah definitely could be just like giggles said some girls don't get it until AF is due or even afterwards :) sending you lots of luck hunni xx


----------



## Hopingitwill

gigglesems said:


> Hopingitwill said:
> 
> 
> Hey giggles if my cycle is back to 32 days then I should have af due around the same time as you. Fx she doesn't show for us.
> Babydust to everyone else x
> 
> @Hopingitwill - when do you plan on testing? I'll be thinking of you over the next few days hun xxx
> 
> Hey Mami - it could be implantation - with my other two I had the cramps for ages and didnt get implantation bleeding until I was 5-6wks preggers!! Isn't it such a pain that preggie symptoms match AF symptoms! :dohh:Click to expand...

Not sure as had a dodgy cycle last time lasting 87 days although for four months prior to that it had been a perfect 32 so not sure when/ if to expect it. I am basing that af should be due around 22nd based on my peak on cbfm and smiley face on opk. However will be on holiday then so not sure if to wait until get back on 31st before testing if af doesn't materialize as don't want to be disappointed if bfn when on holiday- on otherhand not sure about drinking .... So really I don't know will most prob be a spur of the min decision! what about you? When are you going to test?


----------



## andersondyson

Hi ladies, glad I have found this thread:

My story:

TTC #3, got implant removed 28th June, 
had my withdrawl bleed 1st-3rd July (with only day 2 being deep red and fairly heavy)
TTC but not using OPK during July
AF arrived 4th Aug (after I had convinced myself I was PG and I had POAS lots of times all with a BFN)

So now its into a new cycle......which judging by the last cycle (the only 'cycle' I have had in god only knows how many years due to babies, breast feeding and implant!!)

DTD as much as possible and keeping everything crossed (appart from legs lol) and hoping to test around 7th-10th Sept, as long as AF doesnt get me before then!

Looking forward to seeing some of you with BFP before then xxxx


----------



## mamimonden09

I wanna test today but may hold off til tomorrow still no sign of af and boobies are sore! woke me up out of my sleep too. sounds promising never have sore boobs unless I was preggers :dust: and fx


----------



## gigglesems

@hopingitwill - that must have been awful having such a long gap, I really feel for you. I am hoping I get some normality back - when I came off the pill to have my son I didnt have AF for 9 months, had one then it was another 6 months to my next one!!!! I think you should go away and enjoy your holiday and test when you get back. Being a POAS addict I would struggle to do that but with all the stresses of TTC it might be good to have some time away and just see how it goes when you get back! Me...I would love to say I am gonna wait until Friday to test but doubt I will wait until then lol!!!

Hey Mami - all good signs!!! FX'd for you hun! xxx


----------



## miss_nat84

Welcome Andersondyson :D 
Mammi that is definitely a good sign I have everything crossed for you :D
Hopingitwill I hope your cycles start to regulate themselves soon it must be very frustrating :( have a great holiday :D xx
:dust: to all :) xx


----------



## Hopingitwill

gigglesems said:


> @hopingitwill - that must have been awful having such a long gap, I really feel for you. I am hoping I get some normality back - when I came off the pill to have my son I didnt have AF for 9 months, had one then it was another 6 months to my next one!!!! I think you should go away and enjoy your holiday and test when you get back. Being a POAS addict I would struggle to do that but with all the stresses of TTC it might be good to have some time away and just see how it goes when you get back! Me...I would love to say I am gonna wait until Friday to test but doubt I will wait until then lol!!!
> 
> Hey Mami - all good signs!!! FX'd for you hun! xxx

Thants what i was thinking enjoy holiday. But if af doesnt show am not going to know what to do about drinking - not that I am an alcoholic or anything - but would like to have some wine with meals and a couple of cocktails whilst on holiday but if BFP than I would happily not. However don't want to not drink and then come back to a bfn! Decisions. Keep me posted if you test that way i can feed my POAS addivction through you:happydance:. I will have everythinkg crossed that this is your month.

Mami - Good luck have you tersted? Hope you get your BFP :hugs:


----------



## Dinah93

Hi everyone. 

Back from holiday. Was a nice break although brother's new gf turned out to be a complete drama queen, friendly enough but if she doesn't get her own way she pouts and has a good old stomp that would put any toddler to shame! 

DH and I actually DTD every single day but one (and more than once most days) so I'm not worried we timed anything wrong this month. However I've been taking EPO (primrose oil, not performance enhancing drugs!) to try to beef up my cycle a bit, so I'm hoping AF comes on Tuesday or Wednesday a lot heavier than it has been, because then we might have a chance of catching next month. Did a HPT today (12 DPO) and it was a neg, not a suprise but still always a dissapointment. Have used no OPKs or temps this month, guessing on OV date purely on changes in CF. Bit of cramping today so AF seems to be on her way. 

Had decided not to tell anyone we were trying but ended up telling my mum while we were away - she got all excited but one of the first things she said was that for some women it can take time.


----------



## mamimonden09

OK hubby went to get a test should I take it? I'm so nervous let me know ladies. Threw up a little last night out of no where. but having mild cramps today with sticky cm. could af be coming or just more pregnancy signs?


----------



## mamimonden09

:sad2: it was a :bfn: :sad2:


----------



## hellybean

Hello gorgeous ladies!!!!


How are you all, i have been trying to catch up with your posts! but sooo much has been out on here while i have been away for 2 weeks!


Hopingitwill nice to see you back too and glad you can start again after that awful 80 odd day cycle, blimey i hope that doesnt happen again to you! and enjoy your holiday too, i had 2 weeks of being away and boy did i want a drink but only coz i got sick of water, fanta and sprite lol and kids cocktails just didnt cut it hahaha! Enjoy your self and enjoy a few drinks, i did before i knew i was pregnant but not crazy, but as soon as i found out i stopped! Am sure if BFP turns up after your hols and you had a couple it will be fine! be relaxed and its more likely to get that bfp, i'll have my fingers crossed for you!



Baby dust to you all and hugs :dust:


----------



## Blue83nicole

Hello ladies and welcome to the new ones! Sorry I have ben mia for a bit. Mami keep your head up, it still may be too early. Well not much has changed for me other than I am gaining weight, which is odd..... Had anyone else gained weight after removal??? Last month I had like 7 sets of + opk rounds (go + for a few days then -then + again) oh and I have yet to bleed, at all, since removal at the end of june. Per my cycle tracker I should have started today, and it didnt happen. I dont want to buy another test because I dont want to get my hopes up....... Other than all of that life is great and football season is here! Yay! Baby dust to all!


----------



## marekfamily

Hello all! I am new to this website and I would like to join. I have got my implanon removed on the 9th of Aug. I have not had any bleeds or anything yet (7 days after removal)! I am TTC with my husband and have bed everynight since 2 days b4 removal. I have been very light headed for the past 4 days so I'm going to doctor tomorrow to see why I'm feeling this way. I'm hoping to get the bfp fast, but I know I can't get my hopes up too high. Hoe long did it take for you all to conceive after removal??? Good luck to you all!


----------



## mamimonden09

I think I calculated things wrong ft said I may have o'd CD 14 -16 instead of day 12 which would pull me back a couple doo which would explain the :bfn: either that or I'm giving excuses for my :bfn: just to perk myself up lol. not sure at the moment but I do no that I have no signs of af showing her face........oh well :dust: and fx for everyone!


----------



## gigglesems

Hey Ladies - how are we all?

I had my +OPK on 8 Aug and possibly on 7 Aug too (but threw it away and should have kept for comparison)! So I am thinking I am 8 dpo. Sunday at 6dpo I felt a bit sickly during the day then just before bed I had pretty bad cramping to the extent that I was sure AF was on her way and used a tampon. Next day cramp was gone and no AF...but achey boobs all day Monday and carrying on to today. Did IC this morning and BFN - well I thought there was the faintest of faint lines but it was to the extent that I really think I was imagining it. So keeping FX'd for the next few days and hope for a BFP. Also (TMI) but I feel 'wet' and keep checking for AF but nothing. I have had two kids already and cant for the life of me what early symptoms I had those times!!

A question for you - any of you squint so hard and stare at a test for so long that you convince yourself there is a line there? I have tried looking in every different type of light possible and know I should just try again in a couple of days! I am soooo impatient lol!!!


----------



## miss_nat84

Hello giggles :D I have to admit I have had the odd case of line eye, my last cycle actually... Then AF came :/ I think I just wanted to see it sooo bad that I pictured it there lol
Anways I really hope this is your bfp! Can you see it if you take a photo of it? Can you tweak it at all? Xx


----------



## gigglesems

miss_nat84 said:


> Hello giggles :D I have to admit I have had the odd case of line eye, my last cycle actually... Then AF came :/ I think I just wanted to see it sooo bad that I pictured it there lol
> Anways I really hope this is your bfp! Can you see it if you take a photo of it? Can you tweak it at all? Xx

Thanks Nat - nah I had to throw it out, I couldnt get anything done because I was just giving myself eye-strain lol! :dohh:

Just gonna wait a couple of days and test again I guess! Will keep you guys in the loop!

:dust: to you all! xx


----------



## mamimonden09

yea I believe I had the same case. I got my fx for you sweetie :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## miss_nat84

Yeah that's a good idea giggles test again in a few days and hopefully there is a stronger line :D 
How are you going mami? 
Xx


----------



## mamimonden09

I think I got my days mixes up on when I ovulated fertility friend says on thing and I guessed another but either way it goes still no af or any sign of her. I hope I am and don't have a freaked up cycle but I'm not testing again no time soon imma wait it out and see if the :witch: shows and if not I'll test again. :)


----------



## gigglesems

I find the whole charting stuff confusing Mami - as long as AF isnt here though, thats a good thing! xxx


----------



## miss_nat84

Ahhh ok I see I see mami :) so how many DPO are you today then? Fx'd AF doesn't shoe her ugly face :D
Xx


----------



## Somersetlass

i may have a bfp i did clearblue plus yesterday was faint + going to wait few more days to retest. good luck girls x


----------



## FirstBean

Good Luck to all you girls testing.


----------



## miss_nat84

Somersetlass said:


> i may have a bfp i did clearblue plus yesterday was faint + going to wait few more days to retest. good luck girls x

Oooh goodluck! I hope that line gets darker for you hun :D xx


----------



## Somersetlass

thanks hun im gettin funny twingin down below also peein alot lol


----------



## Blue83nicole

Well ladies, I broke down and bought a test................. BFP!!! Yay!! Wish I wouldn't have pissed off m hubby this morning by being a smart ass... Oh well! Never had a period implanon was removed june 28th


----------



## hellybean

Blue83nicole said:


> Well ladies, I broke down and bought a test................. BFP!!! Yay!! Wish I wouldn't have pissed off m hubby this morning by being a smart ass... Oh well! Never had a period implanon was removed june 28th



YAY CONGRATULATIONS HUNNI!

SO SO HAPPY FOR YOU XXXXXX

:yipee:


----------



## miss_nat84

Oh my goodness blue83nicole that is wonderful news congratulations!!! :dance: Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :D gosh august is a great month for bfp's I hope I get mine too :D xx


----------



## mamimonden09

OMG BLUE IM SO HAPPY FOR YOU! :happydance: update: af started today full blown been depressed all day. (SIGHS) well round two here we come :(


----------



## miss_nat84

Oh no mami I'm so sorry :( I hope you get your bfp next cycle :) 
Are you taking EPO? Xx


----------



## marekfamily

blue83nicole- You never had an at after your removal? I had mine out on the 9th of Aug and har been trying regularly to get pregnant. When do you think you ovulated? Any help you can give me would be awesome! Did you feel dizzy or anything after you got the implanon out? Well congrats!!


----------



## gigglesems

Blue83nicole said:


> Well ladies, I broke down and bought a test................. BFP!!! Yay!! Wish I wouldn't have pissed off m hubby this morning by being a smart ass... Oh well! Never had a period implanon was removed june 28th

WOW thats fantastic news!!! Congratulations...so happy! Hope we can all join you soon xx

Sorry to hear that Mami - chin up hun and BIG :hugs:!!!


----------



## Blue83nicole

Thank you everyone for your support and for listening and providing me advice through out the last couple of months. Mami....sweetie do not get down we are living proof that it can and will happen quickly!! You are next sweetie stay strong and stay the positive princess that you are!!
To answer other questions..... As soon as they took the evil stick out I started the ov tests I got the one that had 20 our so strips...I had soooooo many positive opk's (rounds where it would go positive, then negative then positive, ect.) But the times I relied on were based off of the fertility tracker which, since no af, I fondled to match the first positive opk. After removal I felt blah, but I think that is normal, a couple weeks ago I had cramping in my lower abdomen but took a p test and got a bfn, only big thing that I noticed was the weight gain and wanting to eat eggs. I have a verrrrry hard time gaining weight and felt like (and looked like) I was constantly bloated. But I have also already had 3 kids and my abs are herniated from the 3 csections...
Again, thank you ladies! My ob is having me go do blood work tomorrow to see how far along I am since no af's since removal. I will keep everyone updated. Stay strong ladies that are working on the bfp and my best advice, dont stress, just enjoy the ride!


----------



## marekfamily

I feel really blah and bloated! I've gain weight like I haven't in years. I lost 40 lbs last year and have maintained the weight for 6 months, bu all of a sudden I'm packin on a pound a day. I've had cramping to where I think I'm going to get an af but nothing! agh! But the worst thing is the non-stop feeling of being light headed! My doctor doesn't know what it is but I'm going on Monday for some tests. It's just weird! I'm really grateful for the advice and it's nice to have someone to talk to about this stuff. I'm hoping for a fast BFP but I know I can't get my hopes up to high. I do know how the whole fertility tracker thing works but I've been sure to have "bed" everynight to make sure I have some friends in me to catch the egg! haha fingers crossed. Make sure to update us on how far along you are! Congrats again!!!


----------



## FirstBean

Congratulations on your BFP. Thats great news.


----------



## mamimonden09

miss_nat84 said:


> Oh no mami I'm so sorry :( I hope you get your bfp next cycle :)
> Are you taking EPO? Xx[/QU no but i am taking vitamins i hope this will be the one i'm gonna get more opks to be sure and a mess of pee sticks lol :dust: and fx :happydance:


----------



## miss_nat84

Do you get lots of EGCM and/or watery cm mami?


----------



## mamimonden09

Yea nat i usually do plus i check everyday around 6 pm after af leaves to chart it along with position opening and feel but i always look for more ways to enhance my ability to conceive naturally


----------



## miss_nat84

That's good hunni :) yeah I do the same thing :) I take elevit as my pre pregnancy vitamins and evening primrose oil from AF til I ov then stop and I have found that it has made a HUGE difference with helping my body produce LOTS of fertile cm, and I've heard of so many people falling after a month or 2 of using it :)


----------



## gigglesems

Well looks like I'm gonna be out for this cycle!!! Just been to loo and had red spotting - AF must be on her way! Surprised to be honest as its only about 9-10 dpo since +opk but it is 4 weeks tomorrow since had implant removed and what with it being red not holding out for it being implantation. Oh well :( :( :( better luck next time!!! Baby dust to all you girlies! xxx


----------



## miss_nat84

Oh sorry to hear that giggles :( better luck for next cycle hun xx


----------



## FirstBean

Good Luck for next cycle hun.


----------



## Blue83nicole

Good luck ladies! Baby dust to you all! :)


----------



## Hopingitwill

Happy and healthy 9 months blue83nicole. Glad to hear it happened so quick for you and just think another 9 months without af!

Everyone else good luck if you are in tww and if you are starting your next cycle babydust to you and fx for us all. 

Afm I think I am about 9 or 10 dpo based on cbfm and smiley. I bedded day of smiley and day after so am hoping the sperm could that shy egg! Had implant removed in jan and was a regular 32 day for four cycles then jumped to an 87 day so just praying am back to 32 and that last cycle was a random one. We shall see if af doesn't show - hopefully a bfp and nit another stupid cycle!


----------



## gigglesems

Hey ladies. So as per my previous message, I had red spotting when I went to the loo last night so I used a pad. This morning when I got up, there was nothing on it and only the tiniest red spotting when I wiped. I did an IC and the kids came in the bathroom - went to get them ready and forgot all about reading the IC!! Went back and it had an evap line so I binned it. When I was in town I decided to splash out on a CB Digi and use it on Monday if AF hasnt arrived! Well I caved in about 30 minutes later and was totally shocked to find the words PREGNANT 1-2 WEEKS! Thats right - a BFP :happydance:!!!!! Did another IC this afternoon and it has a faint line - so this morning it wasnt an evap it was a BFP! :dohh:

I still have a little red spotting when I wipe every now and again and a little cramp but hoping this is all just from implantation and it is a sticky little bean!

So here how it went for me:

Fri 22nd July - Implanon removed
Mon 8th August - +OPK
Fri 19th August - BFP!!!! Four weeks to the day implant was removed!

I am in COMPLETE shock and just pray that with this happening so soon after removal that is sticks!


----------



## hellybean

gigglesems said:


> Hey ladies. So as per my previous message, I had red spotting when I went to the loo last night so I used a pad. This morning when I got up, there was nothing on it and only the tiniest red spotting when I wiped. I did an IC and the kids came in the bathroom - went to get them ready and forgot all about reading the IC!! Went back and it had an evap line so I binned it. When I was in town I decided to splash out on a CB Digi and use it on Monday if AF hasnt arrived! Well I caved in about 30 minutes later and was totally shocked to find the words PREGNANT 1-2 WEEKS! Thats right - a BFP :happydance:!!!!! Did another IC this afternoon and it has a faint line - so this morning it wasnt an evap it was a BFP! :dohh:
> 
> I still have a little red spotting when I wipe every now and again and a little cramp but hoping this is all just from implantation and it is a sticky little bean!
> 
> So here how it went for me:
> 
> Fri 22nd July - Implanon removed
> Mon 8th August - +OPK
> Fri 19th August - BFP!!!! Four weeks to the day implant was removed!
> 
> I am in COMPLETE shock and just pray that with this happening so soon after removal that is sticks!

that is amazing congratulations on your BFP, you cant beat the digitals, i love that it just spells it out for you rather than debating wether or not u have a line or not haha!

it was very quick for you, so happy, H&H 9 months to you hun x


----------



## FirstBean

Congratulations on your BFP and it has happened so quick that is great news.


----------



## miss_nat84

Awww giggles that is wonderful news congratulations!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!
I'm 5 DPO today and have had some period like cramping for most if the afternoon which is very very unusual for me! No spotting or anything I know it's early days but I'm really hoping this is it for me :D


----------



## gigglesems

Thanks Ladies.

Helly - those digi ones are fab! No doubt I will continue to use IC's for the next couple of weeks in disbelief though lol!! Might as well - have about 30 left in the drawer!!!

Nat - I will be keeping my fx'd for you love, the cramping sounds very promising!!! 

Keeping my fx'd for all of you lovely ladies! xx


----------



## Dinah93

Wow thats amazing that its happened so quickly - congratulations. 

I know a few ladies were having a similar issue to me of having light AFs since coming off implanon - I looked it up and a 'healthy' AF is loosing around 6-9 tablespoons of menstrual fluid (about half of this is classed as 'other' such as mucus not just blood). I use a mooncup so its pretty easy to work out how much I've lost - currently on CD3 and at about 2 - 2.5 tbsp but its lightened off a lot. I thought this was a heavy one too so I'm really dissapointed!


----------



## babynewbie

Hi ladies :wave: Mind if i join?

I had my implant removed on 6th July, AF didnt arrive until 3rd August and im now in the 2WW! :D

Congrats to those of you who have got your BFPs :happydance: And fingers crossed for everyone else! x


----------



## Jin

Dinah93 said:


> Wow thats amazing that its happened so quickly - congratulations.
> 
> I know a few ladies were having a similar issue to me of having light AFs since coming off implanon - I looked it up and a 'healthy' AF is loosing around 6-9 tablespoons of menstrual fluid (about half of this is classed as 'other' such as mucus not just blood). I use a mooncup so its pretty easy to work out how much I've lost - currently on CD3 and at about 2 - 2.5 tbsp but its lightened off a lot. I thought this was a heavy one too so I'm really dissapointed!

Dinah, don't be disheartened by light periods. After coming off implanon my periods lasted a day and a half and were not very heavy at all. I would usually wake up with light AF in the morning and would only need to use about two pads the whole day. The pad at night time would practically have nothing on it and by the second day in the afternoon it would be just be light brown spotting, light brown mucus on day 3 and by day 4 would be back to clear/white cm. I was so worried that my periods were not normal that I went to see a doctor. She told me that as long as my periods were regular I should have nothing to worry about. My periods before implanon lasted 5-7 days.

Anyway, I am currently 10 weeks pregnant and had a private u/s last friday. Everything looks good so far, so you can get pregnant with light periods. I hope this helps x

Good luck to everyone waiting for their BFP's :hugs:


----------



## Blue83nicole

Congrats giggles!!! That is fantastic news!!

I just had to go back and get more blood taken at the ob, they said that my hcg levels were only at 430 the other day and needed to re check the levels to make sure they are going up as they are supposed to .she commented that at that level I would only be at 2 weeks preggers which confuses me a but because I didnt know that hpt's got bfp's rd that early. Fx that all is well.

Again congrats to you giggles and good luck to every one else!


----------



## gills8752

Can someone update the front page? Think it would be good for everyone to see the positive stories! 
Safe to say I'm defo having a baby - I'm now 18 weeks pregnant after being on implanon for nearly a year. Took me 3 months to conceive my second baby (after first baby took 5 years)


----------



## Coogee

Congrats gills so happy for you hun x


----------



## Hopingitwill

Wow giggles what a great surprise for you- happy and healthy 9 months! Same to you gills x


----------



## gigglesems

Went to bed last night over the moon - woke up this morning to heavy bleeding and really bad cramping. Feel dreadful and so sad. Only found out yesterday and its taken away already. Wish I hadnt tested and saw that word PREGNANT now. Sticky babydust to all of you lovely ladies. xxx


----------



## Somersetlass

Aww giggles hugs sweety.

Well i retested this morning diff brands and its neg still no Af tho im a week late :|


----------



## Dinah93

I'm so sorry Gigglesems, I hope you're okay. Apparently you're super fertile after a chemical pregnancy though, so hopefully will get a sticky bean in September :hugs:



Jin said:


> Dinah93 said:
> 
> 
> Wow thats amazing that its happened so quickly - congratulations.
> 
> I know a few ladies were having a similar issue to me of having light AFs since coming off implanon - I looked it up and a 'healthy' AF is loosing around 6-9 tablespoons of menstrual fluid (about half of this is classed as 'other' such as mucus not just blood). I use a mooncup so its pretty easy to work out how much I've lost - currently on CD3 and at about 2 - 2.5 tbsp but its lightened off a lot. I thought this was a heavy one too so I'm really dissapointed!
> 
> Dinah, don't be disheartened by light periods. After coming off implanon my periods lasted a day and a half and were not very heavy at all. I would usually wake up with light AF in the morning and would only need to use about two pads the whole day. The pad at night time would practically have nothing on it and by the second day in the afternoon it would be just be light brown spotting, light brown mucus on day 3 and by day 4 would be back to clear/white cm. I was so worried that my periods were not normal that I went to see a doctor. She told me that as long as my periods were regular I should have nothing to worry about. My periods before implanon lasted 5-7 days.
> 
> Anyway, I am currently 10 weeks pregnant and had a private u/s last friday. Everything looks good so far, so you can get pregnant with light periods. I hope this helps x
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting for their BFP's :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you so much for posting Jin, I've been feeling quite disheartened to be honest and you've given me hope. AF is pretty much gone today, and certainly was no more than half the loss all these NHS sites and things say is 'healthy'. Do you mind me asking were you on implanon long, and did you have periods while on it? I think what I find so odd is mine were quite heavy when on it, and now they're barely there. I guess I just need to be more patient. x


----------



## mamimonden09

OMG giggles Congrats! :happydance: Im so happy for you. You ladies with all these quick :bfp: really gives us hope and i wish you all a happy and haelthy nine months!

Update: well im on CD5 af lasted 4 days again like it should and i now know i have an exact 28 day cycle. Go figure! Any way i plan to get more opks but not sure yet i think i want to just do things natural this go round and depend on my body and what signs it gives off and track them on FF and CDTP. So wish me luck ladies! :dust: :dust: and more :dust: with fx to you all.


----------



## miss_nat84

Oh no giggles I'm so sorry :hugs: 
We are all here for you xx


----------



## miss_nat84

Congrats gills! H&h 9 months to you :) xx


----------



## miss_nat84

Mami that's GREAT about your cycles being 28 days! Textbook cycles for you :D

Afm I'm 7dpo today, have had some completely different symptoms this cycle than any other, have had AF like cramping, twinges around the left side of my belly button all day yesterday, a very sore lower back last night or should I say in the early hours of this morning as it woke me from my sleep, headaches, sore throat, and a very high closed medium/firm cervix with a LOT of creamy cm.... Am going to hold off on testing for as long as possible but really hoping all these new symptoms mean something good :)
:dust: to all! Xx


----------



## Blue83nicole

Giggles, I am soooooo sorry to hear that! Stay positive and keep trying. Thoughts are with you!


----------



## Jin

Dinah93 said:


> Thank you so much for posting Jin, I've been feeling quite disheartened to be honest and you've given me hope. AF is pretty much gone today, and certainly was no more than half the loss all these NHS sites and things say is 'healthy'. Do you mind me asking were you on implanon long, and did you have periods while on it? I think what I find so odd is mine were quite heavy when on it, and now they're barely there. I guess I just need to be more patient. x

I was on implanon just short of 3 years. Before that I was on the depo injections and before that the pill. I have been on contraceptives in total for fifteen years.

While I was on implanon my periods were all over the place. I would go with no bleeding at all for 3 months and then I would be bleeding for 3 weeks solid, stop for two weeks and bleed for 3 weeks again then nothing for 3 months and so on. Also I would always bleed after sex. Very odd. 

Once I had implanon removed I had no bleeding at all for five weeks. I had a +opk exactly 3 weeks after removal and got AF exactly two weeks after +opk. After my first period my periods returned exactly 27/29 days every month with most being bang on the 28th day but as I said these would last a day and a half. 

I got BFP seven months later although we did use condoms for two of those months due to our wedding plans. I hope this helps. Good luck x


----------



## mamimonden09

well according to my calender today is the begining of my fertile stage. now my question is should i dtd everyday or every other day? plus those with :bfp: what positions or techniques did you use that you think did the trick? any insight would help


----------



## Blue83nicole

Mami, I suggest every other day so that the dh has more swimmers on the hunt. Also doggy style, but my cervex is reallllllly high and to the front. But thats what worked for me.


----------



## Blue83nicole

Good news today, my hcg levels jumped from 469 last wed afternoon to 1704 by friday afternoon. Also my progesterone is up to 22.9 the numbers seem really high for as early they think I am, we will find out next tuesday how far I am per the sonogram. Read somewhere that high levels = >1 baby......... I already have 3 kids, next tuesday can not come soon enough!! 

Fx'd for all of you lovely ladies waiting on that bfp!!


----------



## miss_nat84

Blue83nicole said:


> Good news today, my hcg levels jumped from 469 last wed afternoon to 1704 by friday afternoon. Also my progesterone is up to 22.9 the numbers seem really high for as early they think I am, we will find out next tuesday how far I am per the sonogram. Read somewhere that high levels = >1 baby......... I already have 3 kids, next tuesday can not come soon enough!!
> 
> Fx'd for all of you lovely ladies waiting on that bfp!!

Thats wonderful news Blue83nicole! how very exciting :D keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## thetruth

I GOT A BFP, I had my implanon removed July 8th my AF July 26th and a positive BFP TODAY. I didn't think it would happen so soon.


----------



## thetruth

Got my :bfp: I am super excited, I got my implanon removed on July 8th had my :witch: on July 26th and TODAY :happydance:


----------



## Blue83nicole

YAY Congratulations TheTruth!


----------



## thetruth

Thanks, I am so happy!!!!


----------



## FirstBean

Congratulations thetruth


----------



## mamimonden09

thetruth said:


> Got my :bfp: I am super excited, I got my implanon removed on July 8th had my :witch: on July 26th and TODAY :happydance:[/QU oh my gosh girl thats amazing congrats :) have a happy and healthy nine months love


----------



## miss_nat84

That's wonderful news thetruth! Congratulations! H&h 9 months to you :D x


----------



## marekfamily

So, I have posted a few things a couple weeks ago and I am coming back to update you on my status. I had my implanon removed on the 9th of Aug and still have not had a AF yet. I was VERY sick for the 1st week after removal so I was alittle freaked out. But I got a positive ovulation on this past Monday. Well I have had intercourse almost everyday since the removal (my husband thinks he is in heven by the way! haha) so I am hoping that something stuck during my ovulation. Well today I am starting to feel very crampy. Is this a good or bad sign? I am not sure when I should take a pregnacy test neither. Isn't in like 2 weeks? I know that if I get a BFP it will be a blessing since I just got the implanon removed, but I've read it happening this fast. What do you think about the cramping? 
Thanks and baby dust to all!!


----------



## Blue83nicole

Currently in the er for cramps, baby levels are still increasing, but I am not far enough to see the bean in the sack, but the sack is there, yay! Now waiting for them to check my appendix.


----------



## marekfamily

So you are having cramps too then? How far along do you think you are?


----------



## Blue83nicole

They are saying I am measuring at 5w3d and my levels are at 6 weeks.


----------



## marekfamily

That is awesome! Congrats! Are you feeling better today?


----------



## Somersetlass

hey girls


i was on the pill only for couple months cos i mc in may (impant was out feb) any way i come off the pills july and af arrived 16th july lasted 6 days.

I am still waitin for my next af i am well was spot on 28-30 day cycle i have done preg tests clearblue plus i had 2 light bfp i reteted again friday -sunday on diff test brand (poundshop) never ever been wrong with me come back negitive. All i want is to have another baby my family will be compleat im 24 my df 46 never had probs gettin preg but i did have 3 mc and 2 helthy pregnanceies also i found out thet i have got a tilted womb.

Thanks girls x


----------



## MrsHunipossum

Hi all :)

Love this thread! Had implant out 14th July, af came on 6th august. Do I assume I am now on 23 day cycle, as it was 23 days from removal to af? I am confused as I have noticed ewcm for the first time today but last week I had cramps, headaches, dizzyness and bloating. Took test 25th Aug, BFN :( no idea when to expect af or to test.

Any advice would be appreciated, baby dust to all
MrsHP xx


----------



## Lliena

Nope count from when this period started to when your next one starts, that will give you a rough cycle length then :) I had mine out April 27th and have had between 26-32 day cycles since x


----------



## xRach

Can i join in pleas, I've read all 80odd pages n I'm so into the support you all are giving :)
I'm Rach, mummy to Daniel whos 3 & now I'm ttc #2. Had implant out 17th Aug, withdrawel bleed 18th-21st, dtd 22nd, 23rd, 25th, 27th & last night, had +ov test yesterday so fingers crossed x


----------



## xRach

forgot to say, im on CD13 today x


----------



## MzRowrow

I've been stalking you ladies for awhile now but I am ready to join if you all will have me. I had my Implanon out on Aug. 24th and of course it didn't go without a hitch. Thanks to my doctor (she was a really nice woman) I ended up in the E.R. that evening but all is fine and I was fixed up quickly (thank goodness because people in the waiting room were complaining of being there all day). I started charting the Monday before I had Implanon removed so that I can see if there were any clear differences after having it removed. Now I am awaiting ovulation... I am tracking my CM and using OPK's and have decided that once this "cycle" is done I will make my chart and a pic of my OPK's public so that other women in the same situation can have something to compare to. I was happy to find a place filled with women going through the same thing so there is a place that others will understand all my worries. 

I am a SAHM of five and we are TTC our sixth and final baby!! Good Luck to all you ladies on your journeys... :flower:


----------



## FirstBean

Quick question to you ladies i had my implant out on 28th July and got my period 31st july. I ovulated around the 16th and am now 3 days late for my period i have tested twice and got BFN both times do you think I am late just because I have had my implant out. I used to have 28 day cycles all the time before and but then on the implant i would have them very iregular sometimes every 2 weeks then it would be 6 weeks. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## madmama

hi first bean, i was the same as it took a while to get me regular after removal, but i would keep testing if i was you to make sure as everyone is different :)

and wow mz rowrow on ya 6th, im trying for my 5th, im in the waiting game now, think i ov on the 23rd (as i had lots of ewcm sry tmi) and we was dtd every night all week, so fingers crossed for this time :) 
how is everyone else x good luck to everyone xx


----------



## madmama

been really moody today so i think af is on her way :( i wish the symptoms were so different to pms, then u might no were u stand lol


----------



## MzRowrow

Don't worry madmama, I've been in a mood myself but I know that AF isn't on her way, at least I'm pretty sure. I always get ms a week before AF is due and that is how I know I am pregnant. Hope you can catch your eggie soon!! I'm still waiting on ovulation.


----------



## marekfamily

I had my implanon out on Aug 9th and ovulated around the 23. I have not had any type of bleeding. I have a increase in cervical mucas for the past two days, have been very tired, and got a sore throat and runny nose yesterday.I am waiting to test till Friday, but I don't know if I can be pregnant bc I have no nipple tenderness or nausea. 

Madmomma- when are you testing? It sounds like we are pretty much on the same dates for everything. 

Well good luck to everyone!


----------



## madmama

hi marekfamily im going to be testing around 10th sept as im due about 6th, i was a bit late last month but it was a bfn so thought id leave it a bit later this time, good luck with yours hun x


----------



## lillichloe

Hi ladies! I was so excited to find this thread! I have spent the last couple days reading most of these 87 pages of posts lol. I am so glad to see so many successful and wick conceptions!! I had my implanon out at the end of June I think the 28th then immediately started taking the pill. I never had a period the entire 3 years I was on implanon nor did I get one my first month on the pill I stopped the pill on August 11 about 4 days into a new pack. Had withdrawal bleed for a couple days very light. No AF yet. I think quoting the pack mid cycle was probably a bad idea my hormones are probably extra wonky now. I was just so excited when DH said he finally wanted another baby I wanted to get started right away :). Has anyone else not had a cycle for so long and how long untill you got your cycle back? I haven't used any OPKs but I felt like I did ovulate about 4 days ago heres to hoping I get AF soon so I can really start TTC!


----------



## lillichloe

Sorry for typos I am on my phone :-/


----------



## marekfamily

hey madmomma- yeah that makes since. I think I should have af at around the 6th, if I'm not pregnant. I've been noticing a lot of things different this week. My resting heart rate is 96bpm, which is high for me since I'm pretty healthy weighing 125lbs and 65 inches tall. So I googled it and it says that the heart beat does rise. What is yours? Ive been waiting all week to test on Friday am, so I'm pretty nervous! I'm hoping to get a bfp! Well let me know how everything is going with you! It's crazy how we are on the identical dates for our cycles! Good luck!


----------



## FirstBean

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## madmama

i dont have a clue what my heart rate is lol, been getting a few cramps but it could be af :(
hope you get your bfp :)


----------



## ShannonAreki

Had implanon removed 6 weeks ago and I just got my BFP no Cycle at all just managed to conceive straight away!


----------



## FirstBean

Congratulations ShannonAreki thats great news.


----------



## Coogee

ShannonAreki said:


> Had implanon removed 6 weeks ago and I just got my BFP no Cycle at all just managed to conceive straight away!

So envious of you BUT a big congrats to you hun :flower:


----------



## Coogee

lillichloe said:


> Hi ladies! I was so excited to find this thread! I have spent the last couple days reading most of these 87 pages of posts lol. I am so glad to see so many successful and wick conceptions!! I had my implanon out at the end of June I think the 28th then immediately started taking the pill. I never had a period the entire 3 years I was on implanon nor did I get one my first month on the pill I stopped the pill on August 11 about 4 days into a new pack. Had withdrawal bleed for a couple days very light. No AF yet. I think quoting the pack mid cycle was probably a bad idea my hormones are probably extra wonky now. I was just so excited when DH said he finally wanted another baby I wanted to get started right away :). Has anyone else not had a cycle for so long and how long untill you got your cycle back? I haven't used any OPKs but I felt like I did ovulate about 4 days ago heres to hoping I get AF soon so I can really start TTC!

Hi, 

I also didn't have any AF while on the implanon non at all. I had mine in for 3 years and 8 months, got a bit lazy to remove it. Had it removed on 6 July, AF, 30 July, then again now AF 31 Aug. so i think my cycle has kicked back to normal. This is my first time TTC I'm 23. hope that helps hun. Lot's of babydust to you x


----------



## marekfamily

so I took a test today and it was BFN. But I think it might be to early still. I looked back on all the dates for my first son and it took awhile to get a bfp. I conceived in December. Took a test around the 26th and got bfn, but when I took another test on feb 1 it was bfp. So I was about 6 weeks pregnant when I finally got it. I don't have any signed of an at yet, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed! I'm hoping I get pregnant right away! Had the implanon out on Aug 9 and have not had anything close to an af. It's all a waiting game I guess! haha

And congrats on your bfp!


----------



## lillichloe

ShannonAreki said:


> Had implanon removed 6 weeks ago and I just got my BFP no Cycle at all just managed to conceive straight away!

Hope I am as lucky! Congrats! So exciting!!


----------



## MzRowrow

Congrats Shannon. 

My best friend found out she was pregnant 3 weeks after her Implanon removal. I am still waiting for ovulation but so far it looks as though my body is doing what it should be. 

Hope the rest of you get your BFP's soon.


----------



## Coogee

MzRowrow said:


> Congrats Shannon.
> 
> My best friend found out she was pregnant 3 weeks after her Implanon removal. I am still waiting for ovulation but so far it looks as though my body is doing what it should be.
> 
> Hope the rest of you get your BFP's soon.

good luck to you too. love your pic. I had hamsters when i was little - always thought they were so cute. x :dust:


----------



## madmama

Congratulations ShannonAreki on your bfp :)

still having cramps, and lower backache, can just feel the dreaded witch coming soon haha, good luck everyone xx


----------



## MzRowrow

Thanks Coogee, I thought the little guy was pretty cute too. I thougth that he depicted my usual thoughts and feelings, just hanging from a thread. I like your penguins. They are a cute little family.


----------



## MzRowrow

Wow, it has been fairly quite here for the last week. Just wondering how the TTC trials are going for the rest of you ladies. I am still waiting on ovulation (really I think I am waiting on anything by now). Drop a line and keep in touch.


----------



## xRach

Hi everyone, ive only posted a couple times. just thought id let you know i got my BFP today at 11dpo :) only 3weeks & 2days since i got my implant out, mustve concieved straight away :) sending baby dust to you all x


----------



## FirstBean

Congrats


----------



## MzRowrow

xRach said:


> Hi everyone, ive only posted a couple times. just thought id let you know i got my BFP today at 11dpo :) only 3weeks & 2days since i got my implant out, mustve concieved straight away :) sending baby dust to you all x

Congrats!! Hope you have a happy and healthy nine months.


----------



## Coogee

wow congrats!! can't believe how lucky everyone seems on this thread. moving onto our 3rd months of TTC after implanon removal.my cycle is back to normal. I'm waiting to O. if you look at my ticker.


----------



## Lliena

Yup everyone seems really lucky, had mine out 27th April and although my periods have come back regular no BFP yet! Fingers crossed for this cycle :)


----------



## Teisha

I have my implanon removed monday 9/12. Does ovulation occur immediately after removal??


----------



## MzRowrow

Teisha said:


> I have my implanon removed monday 9/12. Does ovulation occur immediately after removal??

For some it does, for others it may take some time. It is all up to your body and how it reacts to the change in hormones.


----------



## madmama

hey everyone, i got a bfp last tuesday but friday night i was bleeding heavily and really painful cramps, so not sure if it was a false bfp or what, keeping my fingers crossed i have some good luck soon, congrats to all who got bfp, good luck to you all x


----------



## FirstBean

Hope everything is okay Madmama. And its not a false BFP. Fingers crossed


----------



## marekfamily

madmama said:


> hey everyone, i got a bfp last tuesday but friday night i was bleeding heavily and really painful cramps, so not sure if it was a false bfp or what, keeping my fingers crossed i have some good luck soon, congrats to all who got bfp, good luck to you all x


Oh no! I hope everything is ok. I still have not had any af yet. I took 4 pregnacy test this past week but all BFN, so I don't know what's going ok. I had really bad cramping for the past 2 weeks, increase discharge, and sore boobs but all the test were negative. I know we have all the same dates so if you got the BFP I should have gotten one two if I was pregnant. I have a doc appt on Thursday. Are you going to see a doctor? 

Also, unfortunately I am going to get the implanon put back in if I didn't get pregnant this cycle. I'm really sad about it, but I just found out my husband is a lier. I don't want to have a new baby/pregnant & 4 yr old if I decide to leave. So maybe the time will be right some other time. However, I it doesn't turn out that I'm pregnant I'll be extremely happy and have no regrets. Well keep us posted and let me know if you find out your bleeding was an af. 

Stay strong and just know that if you were pregnant and lost it, there was a reason God felt that he needed to take it back. Keep your head up and I hope everything is ok!


----------



## MrsDavo

Hi everyone, 

I haven't been on in a while so thought I would update. 

I got my implant out in January this year and my periods still aren't regular. for the past 3 months they have been 61 days, 53 days and I started this morning at 45 days between them ( although I did have a 7 day bleed around 2 weeks ago which was very light but it was strange as was only 3 weeks from my other one )

Anyway, I am seriously considering investing in a CBFM in the next couple of months, I am getting very impatient lol

Feel like everyone is pregnant! Someone was asking me at work today if I didn't want anymore children given the fact that my LO is 4 and a half. I said yeah we would like a child together, just got to wait and see when that happens. She then asked if we were trying, I said yes properly trying since March - and she said " Oh if that was me I'd be pregnant by now" Really helpful - THANKS!

I've never had to "try" before because my LO was conceived whilst I was on the pill so this is all new to me. I really really want to see that BFP soon. :-(

xx


----------



## MrsDavo

Hope everything is okay Mama. x


----------



## punk_chick

*i'm glad i'm not the only one MrsDavo, I had mine out the end of nov '10 and my periods are still all over the place, I can go 2-3 months without any sign and then BAM AF hits.*


----------



## MrsDavo

It's very confusing isn't it punk_chick. I hope yours start to become more regular soon. 

Are you charting or anything?


----------



## Coogee

Teisha said:


> I have my implanon removed monday 9/12. Does ovulation occur immediately after removal??

:hi: I ovulated a couple of days after my removal, and we DTD but I didn't get a bfp. my cycles are regular now, (see my tickers) but still no bfp :nope:

I had my implanon in for 3 years 8 months.

wishing you lots of :dust:


----------



## lillichloe

Just wanted to check in been awhile since i posted. been stalking the page lol. I had my implant out in june was on pill for july stopped 4 days into a new pack. I had I think withdrawl bleed for a couple days a few days after that. I did not have a cycle at all while on the implant nor the month I was on the pill. today is 30 days with no hormonal BC. I really thought I Ov'd this month. took a test this morning BFN and no sign of AF. I am just curious if anyone can tell me if they did not have a cycle while on the implant and how long it was till you started cycling again. I have my annual apt next month and will talk to my Dr then if nothing has happened still. I am just getting worried that I broke my body with all of those hormones. I am assuming I used to be very fertile since I concieved my daughter while perfectly on the pill. Are there any supplements one can take to encourage AF to come back so I can work on getting that BFP??


----------



## lillichloe

MrsDavo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I haven't been on in a while so thought I would update.
> 
> I got my implant out in January this year and my periods still aren't regular. for the past 3 months they have been 61 days, 53 days and I started this morning at 45 days between them ( although I did have a 7 day bleed around 2 weeks ago which was very light but it was strange as was only 3 weeks from my other one )
> 
> Anyway, I am seriously considering investing in a CBFM in the next couple of months, I am getting very impatient lol
> 
> Feel like everyone is pregnant! Someone was asking me at work today if I didn't want anymore children given the fact that my LO is 4 and a half. I said yeah we would like a child together, just got to wait and see when that happens. She then asked if we were trying, I said yes properly trying since March - and she said " Oh if that was me I'd be pregnant by now" Really helpful - THANKS!
> 
> I've never had to "try" before because my LO was conceived whilst I was on the pill so this is all new to me. I really really want to see that BFP soon. :-(
> 
> xx

I sympathize with you my family knows we want to ttc and every time I see them even if it has only been a couple days I get asked are you pregnant yet?? Grrrrrr wish I would have kept my mouth shut. I too conceived my daughter while on the pill and didnt expect to encounter any difficulty when we decided it was finally time for #2. I never thought I would ever wish for my AF to get here I wish she would I want to get this party started! lol.


----------



## MrsDavo

lillichloe said:


> MrsDavo said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I haven't been on in a while so thought I would update.
> 
> I got my implant out in January this year and my periods still aren't regular. for the past 3 months they have been 61 days, 53 days and I started this morning at 45 days between them ( although I did have a 7 day bleed around 2 weeks ago which was very light but it was strange as was only 3 weeks from my other one )
> 
> Anyway, I am seriously considering investing in a CBFM in the next couple of months, I am getting very impatient lol
> 
> Feel like everyone is pregnant! Someone was asking me at work today if I didn't want anymore children given the fact that my LO is 4 and a half. I said yeah we would like a child together, just got to wait and see when that happens. She then asked if we were trying, I said yes properly trying since March - and she said " Oh if that was me I'd be pregnant by now" Really helpful - THANKS!
> 
> I've never had to "try" before because my LO was conceived whilst I was on the pill so this is all new to me. I really really want to see that BFP soon. :-(
> 
> xx
> 
> I sympathize with you my family knows we want to ttc and every time I see them even if it has only been a couple days I get asked are you pregnant yet?? Grrrrrr wish I would have kept my mouth shut. I too conceived my daughter while on the pill and didnt expect to encounter any difficulty when we decided it was finally time for #2. I never thought I would ever wish for my AF to get here I wish she would I want to get this party started! lol.Click to expand...

My OH is the worst for that lol He is always hugging me from behind, touching my belly and saying " are we pregnant yet "! I even did a test the other day and didn't tell him, when he asked if we were I said definitely not. Prompting him to ask how I knew, so I said well I did a test and it was negative, he told me off for not telling him and saying he wants to know lol When he goes on about it so much and I'm already disappointed when i see a negative i dont want his disappointment too! 

I've went 8 weeks with no sign of AF hun so I wouldn't panic straight away. I hope for us they start to become more regular soon so that we can figure out when we are ovulating! Complete minefield! 

Everyone just assumes that becauee my LO is almost 5 that I dont want anymore, they couldnt be more wrong, I've been wanting another since she was 18months old, her dad always said he didn't want anymore so I made myself believe I didnt either. It cause so many arguements. 
Then he had an affair and I met my wonderful OH 14 months ago and when we talked children it was like all my dreams had come true because he wanted one with me too. 
It takes over all your thoughts doesn't it.....

I also never had a period when I had implanon in, for 2 years and 5 months. X


----------



## lillichloe

MrsDavo thanks so much for sharing your story. Mine is very similar. My daughter is 6 and I wanted another right away but my Husband didnt. I finally had given up and told him to go get a vasectomy as my implanon was due to come out and he couldn't do it and decided he really did want another child. *sigh* men. Now I am worried that now that he is willing to give me what I want I wont be able to get preggers. I ordered fertilaid preconception vitamin today fingers crossed it helps regulate my cycle. And baby dust to you I hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Hi Ladies! New here but I've been reading most of the posts. I got my implanon removed yesterday (9/12/11) and my AF ended on 9/10/11 so I'm hoping to conceive very quickly!! Although I feel iffy about this, thinking maybe me or my partner can't conceive for some reason? :( Hope I'm just thinking too much!!


----------



## lillichloe

kissesandhugs said:


> Hi Ladies! New here but I've been reading most of the posts. I got my implanon removed yesterday (9/12/11) and my AF ended on 9/10/11 so I'm hoping to conceive very quickly!! Although I feel iffy about this, thinking maybe me or my partner can't conceive for some reason? :( Hope I'm just thinking too much!!

Good luck kissesandhugs! hope you do get your BFP quickly!!:dust:


----------



## FirstBean

Good Luck Kissesandhugs hope you get your BFP quickly.


----------



## MrsDavo

kissesandhugs said:


> Hi Ladies! New here but I've been reading most of the posts. I got my implanon removed yesterday (9/12/11) and my AF ended on 9/10/11 so I'm hoping to conceive very quickly!! Although I feel iffy about this, thinking maybe me or my partner can't conceive for some reason? :( Hope I'm just thinking too much!!

Welcome  and good luck with that bfp!


----------



## MrsDavo

lillichloe said:


> MrsDavo thanks so much for sharing your story. Mine is very similar. My daughter is 6 and I wanted another right away but my Husband didnt. I finally had given up and told him to go get a vasectomy as my implanon was due to come out and he couldn't do it and decided he really did want another child. *sigh* men. Now I am worried that now that he is willing to give me what I want I wont be able to get preggers. I ordered fertilaid preconception vitamin today fingers crossed it helps regulate my cycle. And baby dust to you I hope you get your bfp soon!

Thank hun, it's a bit strange that we are both in a similar situation! 

I'm going to try Bding every second day once my period stops this cycle to see if that does anything lol. 

I am very concious of my LO's age and I never wanted a huge age gap, at this rate it's going to be between 5-6 years gap between them. I guess one consolation is that my OH has a daughter age 2 and a half so all three of them there will be a nice difference but that will only be when we have SD to stay over. 

Sometimes ( and I know it's horrible ) I look at my step daughter and I'm jealous. Not because when she's here OH spends more time with her, not at all - that I understand. Jealous because _I_ should have a child that age too, it's what I've always wanted and I guess I still feel a lot of resentment towards my ex. Feel like I gave up an awful lot for him ( my job, my home, more children ) for him to then have an affair anyway.

I'm rambling on now lol sorry!


----------



## FirstBean

Thats what we will be doing every other day.


----------



## MzRowrow

MrsDavo said:


> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> MrsDavo thanks so much for sharing your story. Mine is very similar. My daughter is 6 and I wanted another right away but my Husband didnt. I finally had given up and told him to go get a vasectomy as my implanon was due to come out and he couldn't do it and decided he really did want another child. *sigh* men. Now I am worried that now that he is willing to give me what I want I wont be able to get preggers. I ordered fertilaid preconception vitamin today fingers crossed it helps regulate my cycle. And baby dust to you I hope you get your bfp soon!
> 
> Thank hun, it's a bit strange that we are both in a similar situation!
> 
> I'm going to try Bding every second day once my period stops this cycle to see if that does anything lol.
> 
> I am very concious of my LO's age and I never wanted a huge age gap, at this rate it's going to be between 5-6 years gap between them. I guess one consolation is that my OH has a daughter age 2 and a half so all three of them there will be a nice difference but that will only be when we have SD to stay over.
> 
> Sometimes ( and I know it's horrible ) I look at my step daughter and I'm jealous. Not because when she's here OH spends more time with her, not at all - that I understand. Jealous because _I_ should have a child that age too, it's what I've always wanted and I guess I still feel a lot of resentment towards my ex. Feel like I gave up an awful lot for him ( my job, my home, more children ) for him to then have an affair anyway.
> 
> I'm rambling on now lol sorry!Click to expand...


Sorry you had a crappy first husband but look at it this way. If you never married your ex then you would of never met your current husband. He may have been an awful mess to you but he played an important step in your life. You will now be able to have the life that you wanted and with the guy that you love. I hope that can help. I think of my sad little past often but I remember if it wasn't for all of that I wouldn't be where I am, have the kids that I have or be the woman that I am today.


----------



## MrsDavo

MzRowrow said:


> MrsDavo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> MrsDavo thanks so much for sharing your story. Mine is very similar. My daughter is 6 and I wanted another right away but my Husband didnt. I finally had given up and told him to go get a vasectomy as my implanon was due to come out and he couldn't do it and decided he really did want another child. *sigh* men. Now I am worried that now that he is willing to give me what I want I wont be able to get preggers. I ordered fertilaid preconception vitamin today fingers crossed it helps regulate my cycle. And baby dust to you I hope you get your bfp soon!
> 
> Thank hun, it's a bit strange that we are both in a similar situation!
> 
> I'm going to try Bding every second day once my period stops this cycle to see if that does anything lol.
> 
> I am very concious of my LO's age and I never wanted a huge age gap, at this rate it's going to be between 5-6 years gap between them. I guess one consolation is that my OH has a daughter age 2 and a half so all three of them there will be a nice difference but that will only be when we have SD to stay over.
> 
> Sometimes ( and I know it's horrible ) I look at my step daughter and I'm jealous. Not because when she's here OH spends more time with her, not at all - that I understand. Jealous because _I_ should have a child that age too, it's what I've always wanted and I guess I still feel a lot of resentment towards my ex. Feel like I gave up an awful lot for him ( my job, my home, more children ) for him to then have an affair anyway.
> 
> I'm rambling on now lol sorry!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry you had a crappy first husband but look at it this way. If you never married your ex then you would of never met your current husband. He may have been an awful mess to you but he played an important step in your life. You will now be able to have the life that you wanted and with the guy that you love. I hope that can help. I think of my sad little past often but I remember if it wasn't for all of that I wouldn't be where I am, have the kids that I have or be the woman that I am today.Click to expand...

Thanks MzRowRow, 

You're exactly right. Id not have my fantastic daughter and OH now if those things hadn't have happened. I usually live by " everything happens for a reason " just hope my dream to be a mother again comes soon.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Okay Ladies. I'm new to this whole tracking ordeal but I do have woman log on my phone and it shows my "fertility days" START tomorrow. So we dtd today. What do you guys believe my chances will be?!?!?! :dust: to all!!!


----------



## MzRowrow

kissesandhugs said:


> Okay Ladies. I'm new to this whole tracking ordeal but I do have woman log on my phone and it shows my "fertility days" START tomorrow. So we dtd today. What do you guys believe my chances will be?!?!?! :dust: to all!!!

It all depends when your body figures out that it has to go back to doing its job. I would say that it would probably be best to use opk's till you know your cycles are back to normal. I had Implanon out on Aug 24 and I just ovulated on Monday. I would of never really had known for sure if I did without the use of opk's and my temping.


----------



## kissesandhugs

MzRowrow said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Okay Ladies. I'm new to this whole tracking ordeal but I do have woman log on my phone and it shows my "fertility days" START tomorrow. So we dtd today. What do you guys believe my chances will be?!?!?! :dust: to all!!!
> 
> It all depends when your body figures out that it has to go back to doing its job. I would say that it would probably be best to use opk's till you know your cycles are back to normal. I had Implanon out on Aug 24 and I just ovulated on Monday. I would of never really had known for sure if I did without the use of opk's and my temping.Click to expand...

Oh okay! Thanks! I just figured bc my AF ended before removal it would still be this week but I guess we'll find out :D thanks again


----------



## Dinah93

Hi everyone. No post from me recently as we went to New York to celebrate our first anniversary, got home only to have the awful news 2 days later that DHs granny had died, so we had to fly over to Ireland for that the next day, and just got home Monday. CD3 here, start of cycle 5 since coming off implanon. Cycles have finally settled down a bit and AF is heavier - I've been taking Evening Primrose oil 3 times a day pre-OV for the last 2 cycles, and its made a huge difference in terms of bringing OV forward and getting me into a regular pattern. All thats left is actually catching that one lucky swimmer.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Well, dtd again last night. Woke up with some menstrual cramps :wacko: and a little redness when I wiped (tmi sorry!) Thinking it's probably withdrawal bleeding. 

:dust: to all!!!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Okay, help!! I'm pretty sure I'm having the "withdrawal" bleeding...That usually occurs a couple days after removal correct??


----------



## MzRowrow

Dinah93 said:


> Hi everyone. No post from me recently as we went to New York to celebrate our first anniversary, got home only to have the awful news 2 days later that DHs granny had died, so we had to fly over to Ireland for that the next day, and just got home Monday. CD3 here, start of cycle 5 since coming off implanon. Cycles have finally settled down a bit and AF is heavier - I've been taking Evening Primrose oil 3 times a day pre-OV for the last 2 cycles, and its made a huge difference in terms of bringing OV forward and getting me into a regular pattern. All thats left is actually catching that one lucky swimmer.

Sorry about your hubby's granny. That is so sad. Remember though, when one soul leaves Earth, another one enters! Hope you have a lucky month after all this chaos.


----------



## MzRowrow

kissesandhugs said:


> Okay, help!! I'm pretty sure I'm having the "withdrawal" bleeding...That usually occurs a couple days after removal correct??

I've heard of women having withdrawal bleeding right after, days after, a week after, and then some never get it at all. I think I had mine days after. I was bleeding (TMI) when I had my Implanon removed but was at the ending. I had extended spotting after so I think it was the end mixing with withdrawal. I have heard of lots of women o'ing right after withdrawal (I wasn't that lucky).


----------



## FirstBean

I had a withdrawel 2 days after i had it removed.


----------



## dolly bird

well i am really confused i think i had a withdrawal i was at the end of my period when i had the implant taken out not sure anyway 14 days later still got some blood can i still of conceived


----------



## MzRowrow

dolly bird said:


> well i am really confused i think i had a withdrawal i was at the end of my period when i had the implant taken out not sure anyway 14 days later still got some blood can i still of conceived

You have to ovulate to concieve. If you ovulated since having the implanon removed then yes it's possible but you don't ovulate on the implanon.


----------



## dolly bird

MzRowrow said:


> dolly bird said:
> 
> 
> well i am really confused i think i had a withdrawal i was at the end of my period when i had the implant taken out not sure anyway 14 days later still got some blood can i still of conceived
> 
> You have to ovulate to concieve. If you ovulated since having the implanon removed then yes it's possible but you don't ovulate on the implanon.Click to expand...

lol that why i am confused i dont no what my body is doing :wacko: anyway i will keep up the :sex: and see what happens :thumbup:


----------



## MzRowrow

dolly bird said:


> MzRowrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dolly bird said:
> 
> 
> well i am really confused i think i had a withdrawal i was at the end of my period when i had the implant taken out not sure anyway 14 days later still got some blood can i still of conceived
> 
> You have to ovulate to concieve. If you ovulated since having the implanon removed then yes it's possible but you don't ovulate on the implanon.Click to expand...
> 
> lol that why i am confused i dont no what my body is doing :wacko: anyway i will keep up the :sex: and see what happens :thumbup:Click to expand...

I didn't like the idea of not knowing what my body was doing so I used opk's and I charted my temps. It helped to guide me and I was positive when I ovulated.


----------



## Dinah93

I never had a withdrawl bleed, just stuck to regular AF cycles (but then I did have AF througout being on implanon). AF day 5 here, very odd this month as it's all bright red, usually its brown after the first day??? Oh well, on to cycle 5, about 9 days till OV


----------



## Coogee

I too never had a withdrawl bleed.
I had my implanon removed 6 July
:witch: 30 July
:witch: 30 Aug
and this month I'm hoping for a :bfp: instead of the :witch: on 30 Sep
I'm really certain I'm ovulating today. :happydance: pains on my right side always been a indication of O before.
Never had AF while on implanon and had it in for 3 years 8months.

Hope this helps :flower:


----------



## miss_nat84

Hi girlies :D sorry I've been a bit absent this month, my OH and I have brrn trying to take a more relaxed approach and stop thinking about it this cycle and it worked!!!!

I got my :bfp: this morning :dance: 

I'm soooo excited and nervous all at the same time hehehe
Sending lots of :dust: to you all still waiting to test and h&h 9 months to everyone else who also got their bfp's this month :) xxx


----------



## MzRowrow

miss_nat84 said:


> Hi girlies :D sorry I've been a bit absent this month, my OH and I have brrn trying to take a more relaxed approach and stop thinking about it this cycle and it worked!!!!
> 
> I got my :bfp: this morning :dance:
> 
> I'm soooo excited and nervous all at the same time hehehe
> Sending lots of :dust: to you all still waiting to test and h&h 9 months to everyone else who also got their bfp's this month :) xxx

Congrats on your pregnancy!!


----------



## miss_nat84

Thanks MzRowrow :D


----------



## FirstBean

Congratulations on your BFP.


----------



## miss_nat84

Thanks Firstbean :D


----------



## hellybean

not posted on this thread for a while as i have been a busy bee!

I just feel like screaming out at the BFP's that are goin on and congratulations NAT! 

:wohoo: :wohoo:

:babydust: to everyone who is still waiting for that BFP!!!!

hugs to you all xxx


----------



## miss_nat84

Nawww thanks helly :D xx


----------



## Dinah93

Congrats Nat - so exciting! Is your ticker right on the dates? I've never seen anyone know that early so that must be one superbean you have in there!


----------



## xRach

Yay, congrats Nat. I got my bfp at 3+1 (very impatient lol) now I'm 4+3 :) wishing you a h&h 9 months :) :) :) xxx


----------



## MrsDavo

Congratulations!! Hope you have a h&h 9 months! Xxx


----------



## miss_nat84

Dinah93 said:


> Congrats Nat - so exciting! Is your ticker right on the dates? I've never seen anyone know that early so that must be one superbean you have in there!

According to the first day of my last period im 3 weeks today.... and i did a clearblue digital last night and it confirmed im 1-2 weeks after conception, so 3-4 weeks according to what doc will date me :) First day of my last period was Aug 28, so 3 weeks and 1 day today :) Here is a pic of both my FRER and Clearblue digital tests i did yesterday :)


----------



## Dinah93

I wasn't doubting you are love, hope you didn't think that, I was just amazed you'd got a result so early.


----------



## miss_nat84

Dinah93 said:


> I wasn't doubting you are love, hope you didn't think that, I was just amazed you'd got a result so early.

No no hunni I didn't think that at all :) I've been doing some Internet searching tonight and I am now totally confused lol I don't think it's possible to have a positive HPT before implantation, and according to my ticker the balstocyst is on it's way to my womb ready to implant as that's what happens in week 3....?? I'm lost! Lol if I count my weeks by the first day or my last period I'm 3 weeks, but to have got 4 positive pregnancy HPTs means that i have to be more like 4-5 weeks...? the clearblue digital I did was done in the afternoon after holding urine for 4 hours and not having barely anything to drink, could it be possible that the hcg wasby high enough at that time of day to show an accurate reading? Was 1-2 wrong? My AF is due tomorrow so I'm not even late yet I only did the test on a whim lol


----------



## kissesandhugs

Does anyone have any recommendations for OPK's and HPT?? Preferably cheap ones I can buy online :D thanks!!!! 

:dust: to all


----------



## MzRowrow

kissesandhugs said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for OPK's and HPT?? Preferably cheap ones I can buy online :D thanks!!!!
> 
> :dust: to all

I used the wondfo opk's from Amazon. I spent less than $10 for 40 opk's and 10 HPT's. I haven't needed the HPT's yet but the opk's worked great for me.


----------



## MzRowrow

miss_nat84 said:


> Dinah93 said:
> 
> 
> I wasn't doubting you are love, hope you didn't think that, I was just amazed you'd got a result so early.
> 
> No no hunni I didn't think that at all :) I've been doing some Internet searching tonight and I am now totally confused lol I don't think it's possible to have a positive HPT before implantation, and according to my ticker the balstocyst is on it's way to my womb ready to implant as that's what happens in week 3....?? I'm lost! Lol if I count my weeks by the first day or my last period I'm 3 weeks, but to have got 4 positive pregnancy HPTs means that i have to be more like 4-5 weeks...? the clearblue digital I did was done in the afternoon after holding urine for 4 hours and not having barely anything to drink, could it be possible that the hcg wasby high enough at that time of day to show an accurate reading? Was 1-2 wrong? My AF is due tomorrow so I'm not even late yet I only did the test on a whim lolClick to expand...

you probably ovulated early. Congrats, you may be expecting that baby sooner than you thought.


----------



## Coogee

I know it is wayyy too early still but i'm feeling really positive about this months. Anyone else in the ttw zone?


----------



## Coogee

lol mean't tww = two week wait


----------



## Jadey141

I had my implant removed nearly 3 weeks ago, 31st August. I haven't bled yet, but have had lots of :sex: 
I have started to experience fatigue and sore breasts. Could I have conceived without having AF? I did a PT today but :bfn: :( Any ideas?


----------



## kissesandhugs

Jadey141 said:


> I had my implant removed nearly 3 weeks ago, 31st August. I haven't bled yet, but have had lots of :sex:
> I have started to experience fatigue and sore breasts. Could I have conceived without having AF? I did a PT today but :bfn: :( Any ideas?


:witch: could be on her way!! ::shrug: It's a pain but it means you could start charting with a new start :thumbup: But if not, then it still might be too early to get a :bfp: !


----------



## miss_nat84

Hi MzRowrow :) I did ovulate early this cycle compared to others, but it's still not adding up :/ hmmm well either way I'm pregnant and that's all that matters really :D am goin to call the doctor today and make an appointment to get my bloods done, that should tell me how far I am :D


----------



## Jadey141

kissesandhugs said:


> Jadey141 said:
> 
> 
> I had my implant removed nearly 3 weeks ago, 31st August. I haven't bled yet, but have had lots of :sex:
> I have started to experience fatigue and sore breasts. Could I have conceived without having AF? I did a PT today but :bfn: :( Any ideas?
> 
> 
> :witch: could be on her way!! ::shrug: It's a pain but it means you could start charting with a new start :thumbup: But if not, then it still might be too early to get a :bfp: !Click to expand...

I really hope in a way that I might get a :bfp: ! But that's me, I am really not patient.. But I guess it would be good to have AF as I can start charting ovulation and that way I will have a better chance. But I am gonna test again if AF hasn't come by Monday next week! I am so gonna carry on having regular :sex: until AF arrives if I ovulate (If I haven't already) !!!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Jadey141 said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jadey141 said:
> 
> 
> I had my implant removed nearly 3 weeks ago, 31st August. I haven't bled yet, but have had lots of :sex:
> I have started to experience fatigue and sore breasts. Could I have conceived without having AF? I did a PT today but :bfn: :( Any ideas?
> 
> 
> :witch: could be on her way!! ::shrug: It's a pain but it means you could start charting with a new start :thumbup: But if not, then it still might be too early to get a :bfp: !Click to expand...
> 
> I really hope in a way that I might get a :bfp: ! But that's me, I am really not patient.. But I guess it would be good to have AF as I can start charting ovulation and that way I will have a better chance. But I am gonna test again if AF hasn't come by Monday next week! I am so gonna carry on having regular :sex: until AF arrives if I ovulate (If I haven't already) !!!Click to expand...

Have you purchased any OPK's? I haven't YET but I plan on it!


----------



## Jadey141

kissesandhugs said:


> Jadey141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jadey141 said:
> 
> 
> I had my implant removed nearly 3 weeks ago, 31st August. I haven't bled yet, but have had lots of :sex:
> I have started to experience fatigue and sore breasts. Could I have conceived without having AF? I did a PT today but :bfn: :( Any ideas?
> 
> 
> :witch: could be on her way!! ::shrug: It's a pain but it means you could start charting with a new start :thumbup: But if not, then it still might be too early to get a :bfp: !Click to expand...
> 
> I really hope in a way that I might get a :bfp: ! But that's me, I am really not patient.. But I guess it would be good to have AF as I can start charting ovulation and that way I will have a better chance. But I am gonna test again if AF hasn't come by Monday next week! I am so gonna carry on having regular :sex: until AF arrives if I ovulate (If I haven't already) !!!Click to expand...
> 
> Have you purchased any OPK's? I haven't YET but I plan on it!Click to expand...

I haven't just yet :) But I will do during the week! Cause I am gonna need them if I want to do this properly! :) Are you ttc then? :)


----------



## Dinah93

miss_nat84 said:


> Dinah93 said:
> 
> 
> I wasn't doubting you are love, hope you didn't think that, I was just amazed you'd got a result so early.
> 
> No no hunni I didn't think that at all :) I've been doing some Internet searching tonight and I am now totally confused lol I don't think it's possible to have a positive HPT before implantation, and according to my ticker the balstocyst is on it's way to my womb ready to implant as that's what happens in week 3....?? I'm lost! Lol if I count my weeks by the first day or my last period I'm 3 weeks, but to have got 4 positive pregnancy HPTs means that i have to be more like 4-5 weeks...? the clearblue digital I did was done in the afternoon after holding urine for 4 hours and not having barely anything to drink, could it be possible that the hcg wasby high enough at that time of day to show an accurate reading? Was 1-2 wrong? My AF is due tomorrow so I'm not even late yet I only did the test on a whim lolClick to expand...

Is your cycle usually only 23 days? I feel like a week has gone missing somewhere! Did you chart? Usually when AF is due you're around 11-14 days past OV so about 4 weeks since first day of last AF.


----------



## miss_nat84

Dinah I ovulated cd7 this month, and my leutal phase is always 14 days so if my period was going to come it would have come today, I dunno why I ovulated so early this cycle :/ my mum thinks that my last "period" may not have been a period and that it could have been implantation bleeding as it wasn't heavy and it was only there for 3 days, so she thinks that it's possible that I may be more like 5 weeks pregnant... I usually ov around cd13 so ov'ing cd7 was very odd for me, and I only know I did as I was charting and my temp rose, but I never got a really positive OPK either... So could it be that I should have done my clearblue test in the morning and not at 7:30 at night as I wasn't late yet? Could the 1-2 weeks it gave me be wrong? I've got a doc appt day after tomorrow so hopefully he will be able to give me a bit more of an insight too cuz I'm a little confused right about now lol


----------



## CelticStar

Hey everyone....Room for a newbie in here?

I had my implant out on August 5th, AF September 8th - 11th and am now just concentrating on keeping a diary with my dates and pains in.... lol!


----------



## Coogee

CelticStar said:


> Hey everyone....Room for a newbie in here?
> 
> I had my implant out on August 5th, AF September 8th - 11th and am now just concentrating on keeping a diary with my dates and pains in.... lol!

welcome!

this your first time ttc?


----------



## CelticStar

It is, we've not told anyone apart from my best friend that we're ttc, so not really had chance to talk about anything with anyone!

It's so nice to come on here and be able to say it!


----------



## Coogee

we the same, we just keeping our ttc secret between us two and the entire baby bump forum lol.

so many mixed feelings right now, one of my friends told me yesterday she is 7 weeks pregnant w her ex boyfriends brother's baby.They only had sex once, after a drunken night out. I told her I would support her a 100% and help were I can and I'm happy for her, even though the circumstances aren't great.

I know I should't be but I'm feeling sooo jealous lol. Why does pregnancy come so easy to others when the rest of us have to wait so long when we actually ttc...sorry for the rant.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Jadey-Yes! We are ttc our first one :)


----------



## MrsDavo

CelticStar said:


> Hey everyone....Room for a newbie in here?
> 
> I had my implant out on August 5th, AF September 8th - 11th and am now just concentrating on keeping a diary with my dates and pains in.... lol!


Welcome  xx


----------



## Jadey141

kissesandhugs said:


> Jadey-Yes! We are ttc our first one :)

Awwr :) How long have you been ttc? Hope it happens soon for you.

Lots of baby :dust: :D!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Thank you! We literally JUST started, I got my implanon taken out last week so I'm hoping it happens very quickly just like everyone else LOL but we'll see what happens xxxx

:dust: to you as well!!


----------



## miss_nat84

Welcome Kissesandhugs and Celticstar :) It can definitely happen quickly after having implanon removed my partner and I were only on our fourth cycle and I fell after having implanon in my arm for nearly 9 years :) and the pill before that :) it took my body a month to get back to routine but a month is nothing seeming I barely had a period the whole time I was on implanon :) 
GL to all I hope it happens for you soon :D
Sending lots of :dust: your way :D xx


----------



## hellybean

welcome to all new bed dancing beauties!

its really can happen like nat said, i had implanon removed on the 16th may 2011 and concieved on june 27th 2011, so really quick for us!

just be patient and try not to stress too much about getting pregnant, relax and enjoy your time and it will happen when its meant to be! 

Good luck to you all and :babydust: dust! xxxx


----------



## MzRowrow

hellybean said:


> welcome to all new bed dancing beauties!
> 
> its really can happen like nat said, i had implanon removed on the 16th may 2011 and concieved on june 27th 2011, so really quick for us!
> 
> just be patient and try not to stress too much about getting pregnant, relax and enjoy your time and it will happen when its meant to be!
> 
> Good luck to you all and :babydust: dust! xxxx

Are you going to find out the sex of your baby or are you waiting for birth?


----------



## hellybean

OH want to know and to be honest i have an impatient personality so we're gonna find out! but i dont care what i have aslong as he or she is healthy! 

Got my 20 week scan on the 1st november!

x


----------



## miss_nat84

hellybean said:


> OH want to know and to be honest i have an impatient personality so we're gonna find out! but i dont care what i have aslong as he or she is healthy!
> 
> Got my 20 week scan on the 1st november!
> 
> x

nawww yay! My OH and i want to know too :D my friend who just had a baby girl told me there is one quick way to find out even without them looking.... and that is finding out the rate of the baby's heartbeat :)


----------



## miss_nat84

Soooo i just did another Clearblue Digital and it says i am 2-3 weeks after conception which means i am actually 4-5 weeks pregnant not 3 weeks.... so now im even more confused hahaha my last "period" must not have been a period, i must have already been pregnant then for me to be 4-5 weeks along :D im excited as that means im another week or 2 closer to my 12 week mark hehehe
Welcome to all the newbies and sending you lots of :dust: :D xx


----------



## kissesandhugs

Okay ladies, quick question...I've been really dizzy the past few nights, usually happens around the same time every night. To the point where I just want to lay down all night. Has anyone else experienced this after getting the implanon out?


----------



## Dinah93

miss_nat84 said:


> Dinah I ovulated cd7 this month, and my leutal phase is always 14 days so if my period was going to come it would have come today, I dunno why I ovulated so early this cycle :/ my mum thinks that my last "period" may not have been a period and that it could have been implantation bleeding as it wasn't heavy and it was only there for 3 days, so she thinks that it's possible that I may be more like 5 weeks pregnant... I usually ov around cd13 so ov'ing cd7 was very odd for me, and I only know I did as I was charting and my temp rose, but I never got a really positive OPK either... So could it be that I should have done my clearblue test in the morning and not at 7:30 at night as I wasn't late yet? Could the 1-2 weeks it gave me be wrong? I've got a doc appt day after tomorrow so hopefully he will be able to give me a bit more of an insight too cuz I'm a little confused right about now lol

The doc should be able to help date it better, it sounds like a confusing situation. 


kissesandhugs said:


> Okay ladies, quick question...I've been really dizzy the past few nights, usually happens around the same time every night. To the point where I just want to lay down all night. Has anyone else experienced this after getting the implanon out?

Yes, after I got mine out for the first 4 or 5 weeks I felt generally quite odd, headaches, nausea, dizzyness, EXTREME tiredness - I managed to convince myself I must be pg but my body was just getting used to the new hormone levels. I'm pleased to say its settled down now. 

CD10, 3 days till I expect OV based on the last two (settled) cycles. Focussing on drinking lots of water atm, OPK still a clear negative, and for once I'm managing to keep my hands off DH enough to follow the SMEP since it seems to have worked for so many ladies. 

Fingers crossed for all those in the 2WW, looking forward to seeing some more BFPs soon.


----------



## MrsDavo

[/QUOTE]CD10, 3 days till I expect OV based on the last two (settled) cycles. Focussing on drinking lots of water atm, OPK still a clear negative, and for once I'm managing to keep my hands off DH enough to follow the SMEP since it seems to have worked for so many ladies. 

Fingers crossed for all those in the 2WW, looking forward to seeing some more BFPs soon.[/QUOTE]

Hi Dinah

I am on CD 10 today too, although my cycles are a bit unpredictable. Whats the SMEP?? This is cycle 5 since we started TTC so hopefully see a BFP soon for both of us!


----------



## Jadey141

kissesandhugs said:


> Okay ladies, quick question...I've been really dizzy the past few nights, usually happens around the same time every night. To the point where I just want to lay down all night. Has anyone else experienced this after getting the implanon out?

I haven't been feeling dizzy and I have had the implant out 3 weeks today. But I been having sore breasts and weird feelings in my stomach. I took a PT this morning but :bfn: :( 
I wish :witch: would turn up at least so I know where I stand. It is so frustrating :(


----------



## MrsDavo

Jadey141 said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies, quick question...I've been really dizzy the past few nights, usually happens around the same time every night. To the point where I just want to lay down all night. Has anyone else experienced this after getting the implanon out?
> 
> I haven't been feeling dizzy and I have had the implant out 3 weeks today. But I been having sore breasts and weird feelings in my stomach. I took a PT this morning but :bfn: :(
> I wish :witch: would turn up at least so I know where I stand. It is so frustrating :(Click to expand...


It can take a little while hun. I felt all the things you were when I first got mine taken out. I know it's easier said than done, but try not to worry, it will only delay AF x


----------



## Jadey141

MrsDavo said:


> Jadey141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies, quick question...I've been really dizzy the past few nights, usually happens around the same time every night. To the point where I just want to lay down all night. Has anyone else experienced this after getting the implanon out?
> 
> I haven't been feeling dizzy and I have had the implant out 3 weeks today. But I been having sore breasts and weird feelings in my stomach. I took a PT this morning but :bfn: :(
> I wish :witch: would turn up at least so I know where I stand. It is so frustrating :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It can take a little while hun. I felt all the things you were when I first got mine taken out. I know it's easier said than done, but try not to worry, it will only delay AF xClick to expand...

I know it can and I am a little bit impatient lol :) It's just me. Gonna stop worrying until the 3 month mark then I am going to the doctors :)


----------



## MrsDavo

Jadey141 said:


> MrsDavo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jadey141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies, quick question...I've been really dizzy the past few nights, usually happens around the same time every night. To the point where I just want to lay down all night. Has anyone else experienced this after getting the implanon out?
> 
> I haven't been feeling dizzy and I have had the implant out 3 weeks today. But I been having sore breasts and weird feelings in my stomach. I took a PT this morning but :bfn: :(
> I wish :witch: would turn up at least so I know where I stand. It is so frustrating :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It can take a little while hun. I felt all the things you were when I first got mine taken out. I know it's easier said than done, but try not to worry, it will only delay AF xClick to expand...
> 
> I know it can and I am a little bit impatient lol :) It's just me. Gonna stop worrying until the 3 month mark then I am going to the doctors :)Click to expand...

Lol I am very impatient too. I had hoped I'd be pregnant now! Now I'm just hoping I'm pregnant by Christmas! My little girl is going to be 5 next march and I really don't like big age gaps :-(


----------



## Jadey141

MrsDavo said:


> Jadey141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsDavo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jadey141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies, quick question...I've been really dizzy the past few nights, usually happens around the same time every night. To the point where I just want to lay down all night. Has anyone else experienced this after getting the implanon out?
> 
> I haven't been feeling dizzy and I have had the implant out 3 weeks today. But I been having sore breasts and weird feelings in my stomach. I took a PT this morning but :bfn: :(
> I wish :witch: would turn up at least so I know where I stand. It is so frustrating :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It can take a little while hun. I felt all the things you were when I first got mine taken out. I know it's easier said than done, but try not to worry, it will only delay AF xClick to expand...
> 
> I know it can and I am a little bit impatient lol :) It's just me. Gonna stop worrying until the 3 month mark then I am going to the doctors :)Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I am very impatient too. I had hoped I'd be pregnant now! Now I'm just hoping I'm pregnant by Christmas! My little girl is going to be 5 next march and I really don't like big age gaps :-(Click to expand...

I think most of us are when it comes to ttc! I have taken countless PTs and still :bfn: ! I wanna be pregnant by Christmas too! it would be the best present ever! I don't like the idea of big age gaps! This would my 2nd bean as my first bean is a little :angel: up in heaven :) She passed away July 4th 2010 at 18 weeks gestation due to Turner Syndrome. That is another thing that scares me, as I don't want to go through that again :(


----------



## MrsDavo

Jadey141 said:


> MrsDavo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jadey141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsDavo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jadey141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies, quick question...I've been really dizzy the past few nights, usually happens around the same time every night. To the point where I just want to lay down all night. Has anyone else experienced this after getting the implanon out?
> 
> I haven't been feeling dizzy and I have had the implant out 3 weeks today. But I been having sore breasts and weird feelings in my stomach. I took a PT this morning but :bfn: :(
> I wish :witch: would turn up at least so I know where I stand. It is so frustrating :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It can take a little while hun. I felt all the things you were when I first got mine taken out. I know it's easier said than done, but try not to worry, it will only delay AF xClick to expand...
> 
> I know it can and I am a little bit impatient lol :) It's just me. Gonna stop worrying until the 3 month mark then I am going to the doctors :)Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I am very impatient too. I had hoped I'd be pregnant now! Now I'm just hoping I'm pregnant by Christmas! My little girl is going to be 5 next march and I really don't like big age gaps :-(Click to expand...
> 
> I think most of us are when it comes to ttc! I have taken countless PTs and still :bfn: ! I wanna be pregnant by Christmas too! it would be the best present ever! I don't like the idea of big age gaps! This would my 2nd bean as my first bean is a little :angel: up in heaven :) She passed away July 4th 2010 at 18 weeks gestation due to Turner Syndrome. That is another thing that scares me, as I don't want to go through that again :(Click to expand...

I'm sorry to hear about your loss hun. I can't even begin to imagine how it feels. 

Sending lots of baby dust your way and hopefully we will get out bfps in time for Santa! Xx


----------



## Dinah93

SMEP = Sperm Meets Egg Plan. Its found here, a lot of people have had a lot of success with it, we've always been once or twice a day people, but if holding off a bit will get ups that BFP then I'll keep my hands off him for a while. That sounds so daft to me though, having less sex to get pregnant!


----------



## MrsDavo

Dinah93 said:


> SMEP = Sperm Meets Egg Plan. Its found here, a lot of people have had a lot of success with it, we've always been once or twice a day people, but if holding off a bit will get ups that BFP then I'll keep my hands off him for a while. That sounds so daft to me though, having less sex to get pregnant!

Thanks for the link Dinah, it was a really interesting read! We will be doing every other day this month, and then if that doesn't work next month I will buy some OPK's and have a go with them. As my period isn't exactly in tune yet I want it to be a little more stable before I think theres a problem!

Hope you manage to keep your hands off him long enough! lol 

I was off work yesterday and when OH came home on his lunch break I literally jumped him, he didn't complain but when he got in last night he said " Are you ovulating in the next 3 days then lol" I'd left this on and he'd been reading it! 

I have no idea when I'm ovulation, I just fancied a bit hahaha x


----------



## dolly bird

dolly bird said:


> well i am really confused i think i had a withdrawal i was at the end of my period when i had the implant taken out not sure anyway 14 days later still got some blood can i still of conceived

finally my AF stopped 6 days ago :thumbup: thank god i just hate the waiting for BFP lol
but enjoying :sex: part


----------



## FirstBean

After having my implant out on 28th July and then having a bleed for 5 days on 31st July. Then waiting 37 days after that for another bleed I finally got a +tive on a OPK on 19th September I am thinking my periods might go back to my regular 28days as I think I ovulated on CD14/15 which is what I was like before I had the implant in.


----------



## MzRowrow

Hi ladies, hope all is doing well. I am at 11 dpo, I had a BFN today and my temps took a nose dive. I think it is safe to assume that AF is on its way!! Guess it is on to the next month...


----------



## Coogee

MzRowrow said:


> Hi ladies, hope all is doing well. I am at 11 dpo, I had a BFN today and my temps took a nose dive. I think it is safe to assume that AF is on its way!! Guess it is on to the next month...


:hugs: there is still a bit of hope - wait until AF comes.


----------



## MzRowrow

Coogee said:


> MzRowrow said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, hope all is doing well. I am at 11 dpo, I had a BFN today and my temps took a nose dive. I think it is safe to assume that AF is on its way!! Guess it is on to the next month...
> 
> 
> :hugs: there is still a bit of hope - wait until AF comes.Click to expand...

Thanks for being positive for me. I just knew with my others and I don't have that feeling this time around. Even before taking any tests. I think accepting this isn't my month has lifted a weight off of my shoulders. I feel good about it.


----------



## Coogee

I suppose whatever works for you.I really thought AF was coming last night (a week early), woke up with AF cramps then nothing no AF today.. I think I'm going to be really devastated if I don't get a BFP as I'm not sure if will be possible to ttc again for 3 months again. seeing my OH is in the army and away a lot during my fertile time.


----------



## MzRowrow

Coogee said:


> I suppose whatever works for you.I really thought AF was coming last night (a week early), woke up with AF cramps then nothing no AF today.. I think I'm going to be really devastated if I don't get a BFP as I'm not sure if will be possible to ttc again for 3 months again. seeing my OH is in the army and away a lot during my fertile time.

Well I hope that it happens for you this month. My loss your gain. wink wink :winkwink:


----------



## Coogee

:flower:thanks hun. will keep you all update


----------



## MrsDavo

Morning ladies! 

I wanted to share some exciting news with you all!

On Saturday my OH proposed! I said yes of course, its the most beautiful ring I have ever seen and it fits perfectly! It was a complete shock and I am so so happy!

Now all we need is that BFP before xmas and I'll never stop smiling for years lol!!

xxxx


----------



## Coogee

MrsDavo said:


> Morning laddies!
> 
> I wanted to share some exciting news with you all!
> 
> On Saturday my OH proposed! I said yes of course, its the most beautiful ring I have ever seen and it fits perfectly! It was a complete shock and I am so so happy!
> 
> Now all we need is that BFP before xmas and I'll never stop smiling for years lol!!
> 
> xxxx

that's great news CONGRATS!!!! :flower:


----------



## MrsDavo

Coogee said:


> MrsDavo said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies!
> 
> I wanted to share some exciting news with you all!
> 
> On Saturday my OH proposed! I said yes of course, its the most beautiful ring I have ever seen and it fits perfectly! It was a complete shock and I am so so happy!
> 
> Now all we need is that BFP before xmas and I'll never stop smiling for years lol!!
> 
> xxxx
> 
> that's great news CONGRATS!!!! :flower:Click to expand...

Thank You hun! xxx


----------



## miss_nat84

Congrats MrsDavo!!!
So I had my dating scan today, they had to do a transvaginal u/s as there wasnt enough water in my bladder and she measured the gestational sack and I'm only 4 weeks 6 days according to those measurements, she said that could change though when they see the baby in 2 weeks. Feeling very confused as it doesn't add up to my LMP so hopefully when they see the bub in 2 weeks that will change... Feeling a bit disappointed that i wasn't far enough along to see it was really looking forward to it, but at she said everything looks good so far so happy about that :)


----------



## Dinah93

Big congrats Mrs Davo, bet you're on cloud nine. 

Ov seems to have gotten later again this month - the last 2 months its been CD13, but I'm now CD15 and while I've had +OPK and EWCM, I've not had the vital temp shift. 

I also think I might have broken my DH. This morning he shot out of bed as soon as the alarm went, I think for fear I might try it on again. Turns out 6 times in 48 hours is as much as he can handle before things get a bit raw!


----------



## Dinah93

Will try not to overreact until I see which way tomorrows temp goes, but it does look like my body tried to OV and didn't manage it as I haven't had the temp rise. Really didn't need another weird issue.


----------



## MrsDavo

Dinah93 said:


> Will try not to overreact until I see which way tomorrows temp goes, but it does look like my body tried to OV and didn't manage it as I haven't had the temp rise. Really didn't need another weird issue.

Hope your temp rises a bit tomorrow Dinah. baby dust to you :dust::dust: xx


----------



## miss_nat84

Fingers toes arms legs eyes all crossed for you Dinah :hugs: xx


----------



## MzRowrow

Congrats MrsDavo!! Maybe with planning a wedding you won't be so focused on TTC and you will get pregnant and you won't have all the stress of waiting and seeing because you will be distracted by your wedding plans?? 

Dinah don't stress it. I have read in many places that temp rise doesn't always occur right away with ovulation and can actually take a few days before it will rise. Just keep trying, but don't overuse your poor hubby!! My husband says that I am only using him to squeeze a baby out of him. Silly man...

I am now on CD 3, I was excited when AF showed because I can start planning my next attempt but now I'm over it and wish it would just stop! I am happy though that I know that my body is doing what it is suppose to do.


----------



## gigglesems

Hey Ladies - I haven't posted on here for a little while so congrats on all of the BFPs and baby dust to all of those TTC!

I thought I would revisit and post my story as I know how much reading others stats helps me!

22 Jul - Implanon removed
8 Aug - +OPK
19 Aug - BFP! Four weeks to the day implant was removed! Soon after I unfortunately suffered a chemical pregnancy :angel:
10 Sep - +OPK
20 Sep - VERY faint BFP @ 9dpo
21st-24 Sep - red/pink watery spotting

I continued to have darkening BFPs but was scared that things were going the same way as the previous month because of the spotting. Went to docs and had bloods done to monitor HCG which came out as follows:

11 dpo 32
13 dpo 90
15 dpo 230

So there it is - my second :bfp: in the two months since having implanon removed! I am 4w3d today and still very nervous - spotting stopped but still having some cramping but think I remember having this with DS and DD.

Hope this bean sticks in there this time. Wish me luck ladies! xxx


----------



## MrsDavo

gigglesems said:


> Hey Ladies - I haven't posted on here for a little while so congrats on all of the BFPs and baby dust to all of those TTC!
> 
> I thought I would revisit and post my story as I know how much reading others stats helps me!
> 
> 22 Jul - Implanon removed
> 8 Aug - +OPK
> 19 Aug - BFP! Four weeks to the day implant was removed! Soon after I unfortunately suffered a chemical pregnancy :angel:
> 10 Sep - +OPK
> 20 Sep - VERY faint BFP @ 9dpo
> 21st-24 Sep - red/pink watery spotting
> 
> I continued to have darkening BFPs but was scared that things were going the same way as the previous month because of the spotting. Went to docs and had bloods done to monitor HCG which came out as follows:
> 
> 11 dpo 32
> 13 dpo 90
> 15 dpo 230
> 
> So there it is - my second :bfp: in the two months since having implanon removed! I am 4w3d today and still very nervous - spotting stopped but still having some cramping but think I remember having this with DS and DD.
> 
> Hope this bean sticks in there this time. Wish me luck ladies! xxx

Wishing you all the best hun! Hope bean sicks this time xxxx


----------



## Lliena

Hey ladies I have posted in here a few times just wanted to let you all know I had my implant out 27th april and just got my bfp a few days ago :D so it can happen quite quickly x


----------



## miss_nat84

Oooh congrats gigglesems and Lliena that's wonderful news congrats to both of you and wishing you both h&h 9 months and sticky beans :D xx


----------



## hellybean

Congratulations to all those :bfp: and wishing you to have a sticky bean giggles!!!

Nat try not to let your dates confuse you, everything will be just fine and TRY and be patient for the scan in 2 weeks, easier said then done i know xxxx


----------



## dolly bird

i was getting cramps last night and this morning i had snotty cm sorry tmi lol but does this mean i have oed or i am going to. i had my implant out on the 12 sep period was from the 5th till 18th sep not normally that long :wacko: but been :sex: most night since had the implant out [-o&lt;. thought i was in my tww :-k


----------



## miss_nat84

Hehehe I'm being patient now thanks Hellybean :) have stopped stressing over it so much now, I figure once they see bub they will be able to I've me better dates so I'm happy to just have a good looking gestational sack for now hehehe xx


----------



## MzRowrow

gigglesems said:


> Hey Ladies - I haven't posted on here for a little while so congrats on all of the BFPs and baby dust to all of those TTC!
> 
> I thought I would revisit and post my story as I know how much reading others stats helps me!
> 
> 22 Jul - Implanon removed
> 8 Aug - +OPK
> 19 Aug - BFP! Four weeks to the day implant was removed! Soon after I unfortunately suffered a chemical pregnancy :angel:
> 10 Sep - +OPK
> 20 Sep - VERY faint BFP @ 9dpo
> 21st-24 Sep - red/pink watery spotting
> 
> I continued to have darkening BFPs but was scared that things were going the same way as the previous month because of the spotting. Went to docs and had bloods done to monitor HCG which came out as follows:
> 
> 11 dpo 32
> 13 dpo 90
> 15 dpo 230
> 
> So there it is - my second :bfp: in the two months since having implanon removed! I am 4w3d today and still very nervous - spotting stopped but still having some cramping but think I remember having this with DS and DD.
> 
> Hope this bean sticks in there this time. Wish me luck ladies! xxx


Congrats on that second BFP!!! I'm sure this pregnancy will go for the long run!! I was scared about conceiving right away and I think a part of me was relieved I didn't. I bled almost the entire time on Implanon. That just can't be good for the uterus you know? Maybe that is what happened with your chemical pregnancy, the uterus just wasn't ready yet. I'm hoping this is my month!!!

As for spotting it can be normal if it is just light spotting and I always have cramping throughout the first trimester and it gets worse with each child.


----------



## gigglesems

MzRowrow said:


> Congrats on that second BFP!!! I'm sure this pregnancy will go for the long run!! I was scared about conceiving right away and I think a part of me was relieved I didn't. I bled almost the entire time on Implanon. That just can't be good for the uterus you know? Maybe that is what happened with your chemical pregnancy, the uterus just wasn't ready yet. I'm hoping this is my month!!!
> 
> As for spotting it can be normal if it is just light spotting and I always have cramping throughout the first trimester and it gets worse with each child.

Thanks MzRowrow - I was so excited to have feel pregnant so fast but when it ended I had a chat with the doc and he was saying that they lining of the uterus just isnt ready especially if implanon has prevented periods (which it did with me). So not having periods for so long meant that there just wasnt sufficient lining to implant into...kinda makes sense but not as much after the massive bleed I had during the loss! I am nervous having it happen again so quickly but fx'd things are going okay so far! Wishing you and all of the other ladies all of the luck in the world....the ladies on this forum will clearly be such beautiful Mums! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jadey141

Hey ladies! I am even more confused than I was a week ago! So hopefully someone will be able to help me :) 
Anway, it has now been over a month since I had my implant removed. I haven't bled since. BUT.. In this past week, I have had a bout of thrush (Sorry for TMI lol..) which I had a week before I found I was pregnant with my little girl (My :angel: up in heaven). So I am wondering it may be a symptom as I haven't had it since. Another thing is, on Tuesday night I had egg white mucus? Like clear stringy stuff? It looked like ovulation mucus but I am not sure. Can that happen in like real early stages of pregnancy?And also if it was OCM and I had sex the following night, would that be too late to conceive? Great thanks if anyone can help me! And congratulations for everyone with a :bfp:! And lots of :dust: to those trying! xxx


----------



## Dinah93

If it was ov mucus the following night may well have been fine, I get it a few days before ov but then it vanishes the day of ov. Everyone is different.


----------



## Jadey141

I think I spoke too soon! I think af is on her way! But at least I know where I stand :) x


----------



## Jadey141

AF arrived yesterday! Feeling much happier now although she bloody made it REALLY obvious she was on her way! Awful stomach cramps, straight on the paracetamol I went lol :) Good luck everyone testing this month and lots of :dust: ! Just hope I get my :bfp: soon. Can't wait! :D


----------



## FirstBean

Just to let you ladies know I had my implant out 28th July had a bleed 31st July then another on 6th Sept and just got my BFP this morning.


----------



## kissesandhugs

FirstBean said:


> Just to let you ladies know I had my implant out 28th July had a bleed 31st July then another on 6th Sept and just got my BFP this morning.

Congrats!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: H&H 9 months to you :thumbup:


----------



## dolly bird

FirstBean said:


> Just to let you ladies know I had my implant out 28th July had a bleed 31st July then another on 6th Sept and just got my BFP this morning.

:thumbup: wow that was fast i hope it happens that fast for me [-o&lt; well done on the BFP


----------



## MzRowrow

FirstBean said:


> Just to let you ladies know I had my implant out 28th July had a bleed 31st July then another on 6th Sept and just got my BFP this morning.

Congrats on your BFP!!!

I have a question for you ladies out there: After having the Implanon removed on Aug 24th, I didn't ovulate until Sept. 12 and my period arrived on Sept. 25th. Should my period be back to normal now or are my cycles going to be on the long side for awhile? I'm hoping my body has it together and I am closer to my normal cycle length of 28 days.


----------



## Dinah93

Everyone is different. My first three cycles were wildly unpredictable, but I was on it 8 years.


----------



## Nimoo

not popped in for ages but thought id pop in and see how everyones getting on.. congratulations to all that have got their BFP :happydance:

and good luck and lots of baby dust to everyone ttc :thumbup:


----------



## mamimonden09

Wow ive been gone for a while and missed a lot. Congrats to all the bfp ladies.We recently had a death in the family and a sudden move so we havent been trying but we are also no preventing. Af was due today or Friday. i had a lil red today this morning after dtd but thats it. No cramps bloating so maybe we are in luck this time :) I'll try to keep you ladies update. :dust: to all


----------



## MrsDavo

Hey ladies, 

Nothing much more to report from me, just come on because I've just had a proper crying session because I read on fb just now that ANOTHER friend of mine is 4 months pregnant. Really happy for them as I knew they wanted another and were trying, but gutted for me and oh. 

Just text him to tell him, and he said " don't worry it will happen when we least expect it" not sure he realises just how much I long for another child. 

This sucks.......


----------



## mamimonden09

Well i was off by a day but af came like clockwork right on time after 12midnight lol maybe next time maybe not :dust: to you lovely ladiez


----------



## FirstBean

Good Luck for next time.


----------



## Dinah93

10dpo today, have had af cramps since 8do so just waiting for the mean witch to show her face. On to cycle six.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Okay girls, implanon removal question. I had mine removed the 12th of september, had a withdrawal bleed from the 15th-18th then started my 1st actual period yesterday. Well, today it was (tmi) a very very heavy bleed and it came on all of a sudden. I don't think I have ever bled this bad before. Has anyone else experienced this?? Thanks!!


----------



## FirstBean

I had a really heavy bleed for my first AF. Did you bleed at all when you had the Implanon in.


----------



## CelticStar

Hey ladies, I did post on here when I first joined BnB, I had my nexplanon implant taken out on August 5th this year and have just found out I'm pregnant after only 2 cycles. I've had BC for over 5 years now, 4 years with the Mirena coil and then 1 year with Nexplanon.

Implant out - Aug 5th
First AF - Sept 8th
Got my bfp - Oct 5th

Just posting to say it does happen and good luck to all of you! :dust:


----------



## FirstBean

Celtic star I was the same after 2 cycles so yes ladies it can happen quickly.


----------



## kissesandhugs

FirstBean said:


> I had a really heavy bleed for my first AF. Did you bleed at all when you had the Implanon in.



Yes, the first year I was on it I didn't bleed at ALL. then the 2 years after I had regular AF's


----------



## Dinah93

Hi ladies - I'm very excited to report a BFP this morning 1-2 weeks on a CB digi :D It took 5 cycles to get there but we're over the moon to know our LO is on the way :D


----------



## CelticStar

Congratulations dinah! Healthy and happy nine months to you :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## FirstBean

Congratulations Dinah.


----------



## Coogee

I know you ladies mean it with the best intent but sadly it's not always like this and you should consider yourself VERY lucky getting your BFP within two months after the removal.

I think a realistic view should be hoping to get your BFP within 6 months of the removal.

wishing everyone still trying for the BFP lots of luck.


----------



## MzRowrow

Congrats Dinah!! 

From everything I have read, one thing has been consistent and that is the average cycles it takes for a woman to get pregnant after removal is 3. That doesn't mean everyone gets pregnant in 3 cycles, but I think that means a good amount get pregnant right away.


----------



## dolly bird

kissesandhugs said:


> Okay girls, implanon removal question. I had mine removed the 12th of september, had a withdrawal bleed from the 15th-18th then started my 1st actual period yesterday. Well, today it was (tmi) a very very heavy bleed and it came on all of a sudden. I don't think I have ever bled this bad before. Has anyone else experienced this?? Thanks!!


hi i had my implant out on the same day but it was at the end of AF i had light bleeding from 13th to 18th and still waiting for AF of BFP its driving me mad :dohh:


----------



## MrsDavo

Coogee said:


> I know you ladies mean it with the best intent but sadly it's not always like this and you should consider yourself VERY lucky getting your BFP within two months after the removal.
> 
> I think a realistic view should be hoping to get your BFP within 6 months of the removal.
> 
> wishing everyone still trying for the BFP lots of luck.

Congratulations Dinah.

The way I'm feeling at the moment I have to agreee with Coogee.

I'm onto cycle 7 feeling more and more disheartened as every day passes. I'm only 23 and feel like I'm failing my DF! 

It took him 5 months to concieve his little girl with his ex, and I conceived my little girl on the pill, so this taking so many cycles makes me feel a failure. 

Sorry to be such a wet blanket when there's been so many bfps lately. I am happy for all of you


----------



## Coogee

MrsDavo said:


> Coogee said:
> 
> 
> I know you ladies mean it with the best intent but sadly it's not always like this and you should consider yourself VERY lucky getting your BFP within two months after the removal.
> 
> I think a realistic view should be hoping to get your BFP within 6 months of the removal.
> 
> wishing everyone still trying for the BFP lots of luck.
> 
> Congratulations Dinah.
> 
> The way I'm feeling at the moment I have to agreee with Coogee.
> 
> I'm onto cycle 7 feeling more and more disheartened as every day passes. I'm only 23 and feel like I'm failing my DF!
> 
> It took him 5 months to concieve his little girl with his ex, and I conceived my little girl on the pill, so this taking so many cycles makes me feel a failure.
> 
> Sorry to be such a wet blanket when there's been so many bfps lately. I am happy for all of youClick to expand...

I hear you hun. I'm almost 24 healthy as can be.Excellent BMI. I've actually given up on TTC to be honest, ain't going to happen anytime soon for me. 

But wishing you lots of :dust:


----------



## kissesandhugs

dolly bird said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Okay girls, implanon removal question. I had mine removed the 12th of september, had a withdrawal bleed from the 15th-18th then started my 1st actual period yesterday. Well, today it was (tmi) a very very heavy bleed and it came on all of a sudden. I don't think I have ever bled this bad before. Has anyone else experienced this?? Thanks!!
> 
> 
> hi i had my implant out on the same day but it was at the end of AF i had light bleeding from 13th to 18th and still waiting for AF of BFP its driving me mad :dohh:Click to expand...

Yeah I had my implanon out toward the end of my AF as well, hope it's your :bfp:!


----------



## MrsDavo

Coogee said:


> MrsDavo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coogee said:
> 
> 
> I know you ladies mean it with the best intent but sadly it's not always like this and you should consider yourself VERY lucky getting your BFP within two months after the removal.
> 
> I think a realistic view should be hoping to get your BFP within 6 months of the removal.
> 
> wishing everyone still trying for the BFP lots of luck.
> 
> Congratulations Dinah.
> 
> The way I'm feeling at the moment I have to agreee with Coogee.
> 
> I'm onto cycle 7 feeling more and more disheartened as every day passes. I'm only 23 and feel like I'm failing my DF!
> 
> It took him 5 months to concieve his little girl with his ex, and I conceived my little girl on the pill, so this taking so many cycles makes me feel a failure.
> 
> Sorry to be such a wet blanket when there's been so many bfps lately. I am happy for all of you Click to expand...
> 
> I hear you hun. I'm almost 24 healthy as can be.Excellent BMI. I've actually given up on TTC to be honest, ain't going to happen anytime soon for me.
> 
> But wishing you lots of :dust:Click to expand...

I hope you get a bfp soon hun. How long have you been trying? I had the implang in for 2 years and 5 months. Had it out in January of this year, been trying properly since the end of March.


----------



## MzRowrow

Coogee:

 I've actually given up on TTC to be honest, ain't going to happen anytime soon for me. 



Don't give up girl. It will happen for you. Good things come to those who wait. I'm sure you will have the best kids and be the best mommy ever!!


----------



## dolly bird

the :witch: came in the night :cry: but at least i no now this is a sign my AF is going to be regular well i hope. i just want to :sleep: till its over i dont no whats worse the :witch: or the TWW anyway baby dust to u all


----------



## Dinah93

It took me 6 cycles after being on implanon 8 years, my first few cycles I OV-d late and had a short luteal - I found taking Evening Primrose Oil tablets 3 times a day up until OV really helped my cycle, brought forward OV, gave me a 14 day luteal, and AF wasn't gunky brown stuff anymore but bright red all the way through. I'd sort of given up too, I certainly didn't expect tests to be anything but negative any more.


----------



## miss_nat84

Hello my lovelies how are we all? Sorry i haven't been on here much lately ive been SOOOO busy with work and feeling pretty tired but im back :D 
I had my second ultrasound yesterday, got to see our bub for the very first time :D was the most amazing thing ive seen in my whole life! Heartbeat is 140bpm which the lady said was perfect :D all is looking well so im one very happy mumma to be :D My new due date is June 1st 2012, got pushed back again 3 days lol so im now 6 weeks 6 days :) 

Congrats to everyone who got their BFP's! H & H 9 months to you all :D
Sending lots of :dust: to those still trying, i hope it happens for you all very soon :) 

Here is a pic from my ultrasound yesterday of our little Jellybean :)
 



Attached Files:







Baby.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## chaotic84

miss_nat84 said:


> Hello my lovelies how are we all? Sorry i haven't been on here much lately ive been SOOOO busy with work and feeling pretty tired but im back :D
> I had my second ultrasound yesterday, got to see our bub for the very first time :D was the most amazing thing ive seen in my whole life! Heartbeat is 140bpm which the lady said was perfect :D all is looking well so im one very happy mumma to be :D My new due date is June 1st 2012, got pushed back again 3 days lol so im now 6 weeks 6 days :)
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got their BFP's! H & H 9 months to you all :D
> Sending lots of :dust: to those still trying, i hope it happens for you all very soon :)
> 
> Here is a pic from my ultrasound yesterday of our little Jellybean :)

Oh Wow~~~ Congrats Miss_Nat84!! So glad to have found this site!! hope to join you girlies...
I removed my implanon 10th October, just had a withdrawal bleed yesterday, which I think ended today. Have been actively dtd since implanon removal. Is it possible to ovulate after WB and before Af after implanon removal?


----------



## madmama

hi all again, i havent been on in a while, well i got my BFP and im 5 weeks pregnant, im not sure what happend last month but i hope it all goes well :) , im still in shock lol, hope everyone gets there bfp's soon good luck to all xxxx

i had implanon removed 4th july 2011 x


----------



## OnceMore

Hi everone! I have been reading for about a month and signed up today. Feeling like I am going to need lots of support through this journey and you all sound great. I had my implant removed 10/12 after about a year because my and my husband are TTC now. We DTD yesterday afternoon then today I had serious cramping and lower back pain. This evening I started a very very light "flow" if you could even call it that however all the cramping and pain has subsided. Kind of curious exactly what is going on in there! I have never tracked my cycles previously but you guys give great advice I feel I can probably start. Can't wait to start this journey!


----------



## chaotic84

OnceMore said:


> Hi everone! I have been reading for about a month and signed up today. Feeling like I am going to need lots of support through this journey and you all sound great. I had my implant removed 10/12 after about a year because my and my husband are TTC now. We DTD yesterday afternoon then today I had serious cramping and lower back pain. This evening I started a very very light "flow" if you could even call it that however all the cramping and pain has subsided. Kind of curious exactly what is going on in there! I have never tracked my cycles previously but you guys give great advice I feel I can probably start. Can't wait to start this journey!


Hey OnceMore, 

If that was your first bleed since implanon removal, it might have been your withdrawal bleed. I took mine out on the 10th october, and had a medium flow for 5.5 days from 12th october. I just wonder how you define eithdrawal bleed (WB) and Af... mine seems too heavy to be WB....... :wacko:


----------



## electrokitty

Hello, not been on this thread in a looong time.
I'm worrying now.
I had my implant out in may and still no proper AF.
A couple of days of spotting about 50 days apart, but nothing else.

):

I get the horrible feeling my body is just failing on me. 
Has anyone else heard of it being this long?
6 months with no proper AF is killing me.


----------



## MzRowrow

I have a question for you ladies. I had my Implanon removed on Aug. 24. My first "cycle" (this is the period of time from removal to AF) I had a luteal phase of 12 days. This last cycle I had a luteal phase of 11 days! Why is my luteal phase shrinking? Did anyone else have this? Is this what is causing me not to get pregnant (yes I know it has only been 2 tries and not a reason to stress yet, but I find this shrinking LP concerning)? Anyone with experience here? Thanks ladies.

**Another reason to despise Implanon...


----------



## MzRowrow

chaotic84 said:


> OnceMore said:
> 
> 
> Hi everone! I have been reading for about a month and signed up today. Feeling like I am going to need lots of support through this journey and you all sound great. I had my implant removed 10/12 after about a year because my and my husband are TTC now. We DTD yesterday afternoon then today I had serious cramping and lower back pain. This evening I started a very very light "flow" if you could even call it that however all the cramping and pain has subsided. Kind of curious exactly what is going on in there! I have never tracked my cycles previously but you guys give great advice I feel I can probably start. Can't wait to start this journey!
> 
> 
> Hey OnceMore,
> 
> If that was your first bleed since implanon removal, it might have been your withdrawal bleed. I took mine out on the 10th october, and had a medium flow for 5.5 days from 12th october. I just wonder how you define eithdrawal bleed (WB) and Af... mine seems too heavy to be WB....... :wacko:Click to expand...

I don't have any experienced advise but have heard of lots of ladies that have gone on the pill shortly to help "jumpstart" a healthier cycle. Maybe you can discuss that with your doctor.


----------



## Jadey141

Hey ladies, I am back again :) proud to announce that my AF arrived on the 2nd of this month, so that's great news for me. I started bd'ing most nights from day 9 and its now day 17 :) from day 13 til tonight I have bd'ed every night! Now extremely excited to see if I get my :bfp: at the end of the month! Lots of :dust: to those tryin and testing this month :)!


----------



## hellybean

electrokitty said:


> Hello, not been on this thread in a looong time.
> I'm worrying now.
> I had my implant out in may and still no proper AF.
> A couple of days of spotting about 50 days apart, but nothing else.
> 
> ):
> 
> I get the horrible feeling my body is just failing on me.
> Has anyone else heard of it being this long?
> 6 months with no proper AF is killing me.

hey kitty, i aint been on here for a while either, so sorry to hear that you have been waiting so long for a proper AF, i think it can be common for it to get back to normal with some ladies but i would probably go to your doctors and speak to them for some reasurrance xx


----------



## Dinah93

MzRowrow said:


> I have a question for you ladies. I had my Implanon removed on Aug. 24. My first "cycle" (this is the period of time from removal to AF) I had a luteal phase of 12 days. This last cycle I had a luteal phase of 11 days! Why is my luteal phase shrinking? Did anyone else have this? Is this what is causing me not to get pregnant (yes I know it has only been 2 tries and not a reason to stress yet, but I find this shrinking LP concerning)? Anyone with experience here? Thanks ladies.
> 
> **Another reason to despise Implanon...

I had an 11 day luteal for my first 3 or 4 cycles, then I took EPO and it snapped straight to a 14 day DPO for the 2 cycles it took to catch. So yes, sadly it seems a short luteal is quite common.


----------



## Sams mummy

Hi ladies, I had 2 implants in. one for 3 years and another for 7 months until it started giving me problems. The last one was removed in july, AF has arrived every 25 days since then but yet all i get is a :bfn: . 
Hoping this month is our month as a july bubba would be perfect, hope the implant does not slow our journey down too much

plenty of baby :dust:


----------



## MzRowrow

Dinah93 said:


> MzRowrow said:
> 
> 
> I have a question for you ladies. I had my Implanon removed on Aug. 24. My first "cycle" (this is the period of time from removal to AF) I had a luteal phase of 12 days. This last cycle I had a luteal phase of 11 days! Why is my luteal phase shrinking? Did anyone else have this? Is this what is causing me not to get pregnant (yes I know it has only been 2 tries and not a reason to stress yet, but I find this shrinking LP concerning)? Anyone with experience here? Thanks ladies.
> 
> **Another reason to despise Implanon...
> 
> I had an 11 day luteal for my first 3 or 4 cycles, then I took EPO and it snapped straight to a 14 day DPO for the 2 cycles it took to catch. So yes, sadly it seems a short luteal is quite common.Click to expand...

Glad to know I'm not alone and this is normal. I started B6 and B12 in hopes of making my LP act right. Here's to keeping my fx!!


----------



## Blue83nicole

Hello ladies, i am sorry it has taken so long for me to check in. these past thee months have taken a toll out of me. For those who don't know me, I had my implanon removed end of june and never had a cycle. Igot my bfp and we were soooooooooo excited as it happened fast. I had constant spotting, and bouts of cramping but other than that all was well. I started showing quickly as it was my fourth I chopped it up to that. The monday before last I went in for a reg checkup and the baby measured at 12wks however there was no longer a heartbeat. we are doing okay with dealing with our loss it is just an emotional roller coaster at times. My dr says that we have to wait two cycles before we can try again, I an not sure if we will try that soon, but we will when the time is right. It is unknown at this moment as to what happened, but they ar running chromosome studies to try and figure it out. I wish nothing but the best, easiest, and healthiest pregnancies for all of you ladies and tons and tops of baby dust all around!


----------



## MzRowrow

Blue83nicole said:


> Hello ladies, i am sorry it has taken so long for me to check in. these past thee months have taken a toll out of me. For those who don't know me, I had my implanon removed end of june and never had a cycle. Igot my bfp and we were soooooooooo excited as it happened fast. I had constant spotting, and bouts of cramping but other than that all was well. I started showing quickly as it was my fourth I chopped it up to that. The monday before last I went in for a reg checkup and the baby measured at 12wks however there was no longer a heartbeat. we are doing okay with dealing with our loss it is just an emotional roller coaster at times. My dr says that we have to wait two cycles before we can try again, I an not sure if we will try that soon, but we will when the time is right. It is unknown at this moment as to what happened, but they ar running chromosome studies to try and figure it out. I wish nothing but the best, easiest, and healthiest pregnancies for all of you ladies and tons and tops of baby dust all around!

I am so sorry for your loss. I pray for strength for you and your hubby.


----------



## Happydays11

Hii im sorry i know this is about ttc after implanon which i will e very soon, but i need some advice please :) Its weird but i have a crazy fear of plasters on me and would really like to take mine off but only had my implant removed this morning! would it be okay if i took it off? xx


----------



## MzRowrow

Happydays11 said:


> Hii im sorry i know this is about ttc after implanon which i will e very soon, but i need some advice please :) Its weird but i have a crazy fear of plasters on me and would really like to take mine off but only had my implant removed this morning! would it be okay if i took it off? xx

I'm from the U.S. so I am not sure what a plaster is, is that like a band-aid or is that like the sterile strips (butterfly stitches). I would say it depends on the size of the incision. When I had mine removed she only put cotton on it and said that it was ok and I could take it off as soon as I stopped bleeding. I had a decent size incision though and ended up going to the E.R. to have derma glue applied to keep it shut and sterile strips to keep it together. I was still bleeding though. I would say if you are comfortable with it being exposed then go for it. I had huge fears of infection, but that is me.


----------



## hellybean

Blue83nicole said:


> Hello ladies, i am sorry it has taken so long for me to check in. these past thee months have taken a toll out of me. For those who don't know me, I had my implanon removed end of june and never had a cycle. Igot my bfp and we were soooooooooo excited as it happened fast. I had constant spotting, and bouts of cramping but other than that all was well. I started showing quickly as it was my fourth I chopped it up to that. The monday before last I went in for a reg checkup and the baby measured at 12wks however there was no longer a heartbeat. we are doing okay with dealing with our loss it is just an emotional roller coaster at times. My dr says that we have to wait two cycles before we can try again, I an not sure if we will try that soon, but we will when the time is right. It is unknown at this moment as to what happened, but they ar running chromosome studies to try and figure it out. I wish nothing but the best, easiest, and healthiest pregnancies for all of you ladies and tons and tops of baby dust all around!

so sorry for your loss hun! thinkning of you and your family, stay strong! 
xxxx


----------



## Meriel

Hi every1,:hi:

Really glad I found this thread, nice to know I'm not the only one a bit confused after the implanon removal! Any chance some1 can help me work out when I can confidently test if AF doesn't show up soon. 

Was on implanon for 6.5years consecutively & never had a proper cycle throughout...months without then would b light & 4 days long when it did appear.

I had it taken out on 3/10, & had what I thought was AF on the 19th but since reading this I'm unsure if it was maybe withdrawal? (very red and lasted ~3days) .

Since 19th-28th we dtd several times & here is where the problem starts...I got a new job offer & I'm really excited by it BUT I'm scared to accept without knowing if I am or not pregnant. Reason being I don't want to loose the benefits I'd b offered by current employer if I was indeed pregnant. 

I have absolutely no idea when AF would b due so I've no idea when I would get an accurate result.

Ahhh doing my head in because I'm feeling kinda pregnant. As in Weird
sensations round uterus area, swollen bbs, headache etc but is that just body readjusting?? All tests I've taken were bfn. 

Any1 know when I'd be allowed to test & trust the result?? 
Any advice really really appreciated


----------



## Dinah93

If you had AF on October 19th you are unlikely to have ovulated yet, so would not be pregnant and tests won't work if you did get pg this cycle for nearly another 3 weeks. Most women get a lot of pregnancy type symptoms when implanon is removed. From the sounds of it I would count 19th October as the first day of a 'cycle'. The hard answer is until your body is settled into regular cycles you won't know when you can trust the result as often it takes a few months to get regular again.


----------



## Meriel

Thanks for the reply dinah. 
Funny feeling the next 3 weeks are going to drag! Joys :wacko:
Good luck to all


----------



## chaotic84

Hi all, I'm getting really stressed...
I had my implanon removed on the 10th of october 2011, had a withdrawal bleed (medium) 12-17th october. I started temping and doing the OPK test soon after. My temps were averaging 36.3 the day right after WB, for about 2 weeks. It then took a nose dive to an average of 35.9 till now (about 10 days of low temp). OPK started becoming positive 5 days ago and have still remained strongly positive! Is it possible for this to happen? Could it be that implanon has turned my hormones hay wire? I have been checking my cm as well.. it was stringy and clear before the first strong opk(sorry tmi), now, it has reduced in volume (painful when bd!) and have turned watery-mucousy texture/white-yellowish in colour (sorry!! TMI).. I have also tried hpt fmu (for the heck of it), and it was negative (too early for a positive). also, with the consistent low temps since before getting a positive opk, i would assume that I havent ovulated? my usual cycle before implanon ranges from 35-42 days usually. was on Depo shot for 3 months, and implanon for 7 mths (total of 10 mths on contraceptives). I wonder if anyone else have faced the same problems??? helppppp

i have to add though- that although the OPKs were definitely positive at 12nn daily, they become negative by evening (~6pm- tested on 2 ocassions)


----------



## lillichloe

Meriel said:


> Hi every1,:hi:
> 
> Really glad I found this thread, nice to know I'm not the only one a bit confused after the implanon removal! Any chance some1 can help me work out when I can confidently test if AF doesn't show up soon.
> 
> Was on implanon for 6.5years consecutively & never had a proper cycle throughout...months without then would b light & 4 days long when it did appear.
> 
> I had it taken out on 3/10, & had what I thought was AF on the 19th but since reading this I'm unsure if it was maybe withdrawal? (very red and lasted ~3days) .
> 
> Since 19th-28th we dtd several times & here is where the problem starts...I got a new job offer & I'm really excited by it BUT I'm scared to accept without knowing if I am or not pregnant. Reason being I don't want to loose the benefits I'd b offered by current employer if I was indeed pregnant.
> 
> I have absolutely no idea when AF would b due so I've no idea when I would get an accurate result.
> 
> Ahhh doing my head in because I'm feeling kinda pregnant. As in Weird
> sensations round uterus area, swollen bbs, headache etc but is that just body readjusting?? All tests I've taken were bfn.
> 
> Any1 know when I'd be allowed to test & trust the result??
> Any advice really really appreciated

I had every pregnancy symptom under the sun when mine was removed. my husband and I had started trying right away and I was sure I was pregnant. But nope it took me about 8 or 9 weeks after removal to start my period. After about 4 weeks I started taking a supplement called fertilaid for women. after just over a week of taking that I started my first cycle. I have continued taking the supplement and have had a regular 28 day cycle, we stopped trying 'till I had two cycles under my belt. This is our first month back to TTC. I hope everything gets back to normal for you quickly.


----------



## gayle1981

Hello everyone!
Im new to this, but ive just had my implant removed today.
We are wanting to start TTC asap, and hoping it wont take too long?

Any advise welcome x


----------



## ashleighwood

hi everyone!
im very new to this site, but i need some advice on ttc!!
i had my implant in for exactly 2 years (had it removed early) it was removed on the 03/08/2011 and i have been ttc with my partner since the day it was removed! i had my first period on the 10/08 one week after removal which lasted 9days! and my periods have been coming every month round about the same time give or take a few days. my partner and i have neen actively trying, i have been eating right, taking folic acid and i have been tracking my ovulation dates and periods! so im doing everything right and still no positive test :( i reali need to no if this is just one of those things and it hasnt happend yet and if anyone else is in the same shoes as myself?? everywhere i read about ttc after the implanon most girls have had no problems and got pregnant pretty much within weeks!!
Help please!! xxxx


----------



## Dinah93

I have no idea where you've been reading but that's given you a very untrue impression. 86% of women will get pregnant within a year of coming off all contraception (97% within 3 years), the average time it takes for a woman to fall pregnant while on no contraception is 5 cycles. For a woman who was on implanon this is raised to 6-7 cycles. This is the average, it can happen quicker, it can take longer, this does not mean there is anything wrong with you! If you do absolutely everything right, all the hormones are at the right levels, you DTD at the right time, there is still only a 25% chance of falling pregnant that cycle. TTC is by no means an exact science and in all honesty there is very little you can do to control it, all the vitamins, eating certain foods, there is no evidence any of it helps, the only evidence there is is that if you or your partner are not properly hydrated the fluids are too thick and it's harder for the swimmers to get there. Also you nearly double your chances if you can lie with your hips raised for 20mins afterwards. So get a big bottle of water, lie back, don't panic, and just accept that it will happen when it happens. HTH x


----------



## ashleighwood

Dinah93 said:


> I have no idea where you've been reading but that's given you a very untrue impression. 86% of women will get pregnant within a year of coming off all contraception (97% within 3 years), the average time it takes for a woman to fall pregnant while on no contraception is 5 cycles. For a woman who was on implanon this is raised to 6-7 cycles. This is the average, it can happen quicker, it can take longer, this does not mean there is anything wrong with you! If you do absolutely everything right, all the hormones are at the right levels, you DTD at the right time, there is still only a 25% chance of falling pregnant that cycle. TTC is by no means an exact science and in all honesty there is very little you can do to control it, all the vitamins, eating certain foods, there is no evidence any of it helps, the only evidence there is is that if you or your partner are not properly hydrated the fluids are too thick and it's harder for the swimmers to get there. Also you nearly double your chances if you can lie with your hips raised for 20mins afterwards. So get a big bottle of water, lie back, don't panic, and just accept that it will happen when it happens. HTH x

thank you so so much for ur reply!! it is very helpfull... :D i will you all updated! the hole ttc thing is a very confusig thing i just seem to get lost halfof the time, my partner and i are very inpaitence and the main thing is awaiting game very month, but again thank you so much :)

P.S the hips have been raised on every attempt! xxx


----------



## gayle1981

Hi, 
I had my implanon out Thur afternoon, and wondered what the chances are of me been pregnant, as my DH and i had sex 2 days before removal. Now i have read that sperm can live inside you for upto 7 days.
Has anyone else experienced this? Any advise would be grateful.
Thanks xx


----------



## ashleighwood

gayle1981 said:


> Hi,
> I had my implanon out Thur afternoon, and wondered what the chances are of me been pregnant, as my DH and i had sex 2 days before removal. Now i have read that sperm can live inside you for upto 7 days.
> Has anyone else experienced this? Any advise would be grateful.
> Thanks xx

hiya gayle!
yes it is likely to be pregnant altho im not getting ur hopes up im just goin by what my doctor told me! my doctor told me that sperm stays in the body for up to 10 days.. and if u have sex the week before removal without any contraception then it is possible :) however i to thought this and got my hopes up.. and 3 months later my partner and i are still trying but its early days so dont stress :)

happy trying xxxx


----------



## gayle1981

ashleighwood said:


> gayle1981 said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I had my implanon out Thur afternoon, and wondered what the chances are of me been pregnant, as my DH and i had sex 2 days before removal. Now i have read that sperm can live inside you for upto 7 days.
> Has anyone else experienced this? Any advise would be grateful.
> Thanks xx
> 
> hiya gayle!
> yes it is likely to be pregnant altho im not getting ur hopes up im just goin by what my doctor told me! my doctor told me that sperm stays in the body for up to 10 days.. and if u have sex the week before removal without any contraception then it is possible :) however i to thought this and got my hopes up.. and 3 months later my partner and i are still trying but its early days so dont stress :)
> 
> happy trying xxxxClick to expand...

Thanks for your reply.
I also do not want to get my hopes up! But a nice thought ha.

Thanks again xxx


----------



## Bunnikins

Oooh i just remembered this group! Just an update. It took me 5 months to get preg after implanon removal, so not too bad really. It seemed like forever at the time though! xx


----------



## TVG

Just started Period number 3 since Implanon removal. 
Feeling abit down today. And the funny thing is I'd actually decided in my head that my preferred cycle (for dates) to fall pregnant would be the one i'm about to start now, so why do I feel so disappointed?!

I'm gonna blame the hormones! :gun:


----------



## ashleighwood

Bunnikins said:


> Oooh i just remembered this group! Just an update. It took me 5 months to get preg after implanon removal, so not too bad really. It seemed like forever at the time though! xx

First of all CONGRATULATIONS! :D im coming up to 4 months now of trying since i got i implant removed.. feels like years! im hoping for some luck after christmas or before would be nice but i no its never straight forward after the implant.. xxx


----------



## Bunnikins

I know, time drags when youre TCC. It will happen though sooner or later. And when it takes a bit longer, it makes it all the more exciting when it does happen!


----------



## miss_nat84

Hello my lovelies I hope you are all well xx


----------



## MrsDavo

Hey ladies,

Just wanted to update you on me. It's been almost 11 months since I had impanon out, I'm onto my 7th cycle now and still hoping for my bfp. 

My cycles were 30 odd days to begin with. Then went to 80 days and I've just had my first 28 day cycle in over 4 years. I'm hoping that this means I'm getting back to normal, really want my bfp soon. 

Congratulations to you all who have had your bfp, and good luck to those still waiting like me. Xx


----------



## Mattysmommy

Hi ladies I'm new to this site! Having my implant out on 2nd dec so excited to try for baby number 2! :)


----------



## miss_nat84

It took me 4 months to fall after having implanon in for about 8 years, so it's certainly possible to fall quite quickly :) I also didn't really have a period for the last 2 years of having my implanon in and I had my WB 5 days after removal then one mega long 45 day cycle when I thought I was pg as we also dtd the morning of removal not being aware that we could fall by doing that, then I took EPO to regulate my cycles a bit then my partner started taking Spermax a week before we fell :D the Spermax really really helped us do I would definitely recommend it to you guys :D xx


----------



## AshleyNoelle1

Hi Ladies, 

I do see that this forum has not been active since a bit before Thanksgiving. Hopefully this forum will be active soon!

I have had my Implanon removed on 18th of November because my hubs and I wanted to start trying for a baby. I read some information online that I could become pregnant anytime and that Implanon hormones will be out of my system within 48 hours then I should be able to get my period between 2-7 days.

I haven't gotten my period yet. 

I started to have a lot of "pregnancy" symptoms this week (cramping, milky discharge, boobs sore, headaches...it went away as soon as I pushed my prenatal vitamin until right before bed though...and sensitive smell. 

But I also read online that Implanon removal CAN cause pregnant feeling even though you aren't? 

I am not sure if I should test soon or wait until 17th (full month) to see if my period will arrive? A part of me want to test soon to just stop my anxiety and put my mind to rest knowing that I am not pregnant or I am pregnant. I just feel really confused at this moment. :wacko:

I hope to get feedback from some of you ladies.......


----------



## AshleyNoelle1

Sorry should have clarified about one sentence....headaches went away as soon as I pushed my prenatal vitamins to right before my bedtime. But I am still experiencing rest of the symptoms I've listed above.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Ashleynoelle-You will definitely get pregnancy symptoms after getting the implanon removed, it happens to _almost_ everyone. I was one of them! But if you wanna take a test for your peace of mind by all means go for it! :) But as far as the period goes, it's different for everyone, sometimes people cycles don't start for a couple months and sometimes AF shows up 1-4 weeks later! 

AFM: I got my :bfp: the day after thanksgiving!! :happydance: I had my implanon removed 09/12/2011 on 09/15/11 I had withdrawal bleeding for 3 days. I then started AF on 10/02/2011. had another AF on 10/30/2011. Ovulated on 11/16/2011 & got my BFP on 11/25/2011!!!! I counted 3 cycles but it was actually 2 "proper" cycles that it took to get preggers :) good luck to all xxxx


----------



## FirstBean

Yes you do get pregnancy symptoms after having implanon removed I did a pregnancy test as I was convinced I was pregnant.


----------



## Dinah93

The hormones might be gone but it can take a while for your body's own hormones to kick back in again to regulate your cycle. My first 3 cycles after 8 years of implanon were pretty pathetic! Like almost everyone else on here I had pg symptoms after removal for around 6 weeks, I found taking EPO regulated my cycles in the end and gave me proper periods again.


----------



## AshleyNoelle1

I have only been on Implanon for 9 months (only had it in for my wedding & didn't want a surprise baby before then). There is not a lot of responses from women who used Implanon for less than a year. Many responses I've read are from women who have had it for long-term (more than 2 years). 

I just worry because I never got any withdrawal bleeding (seems that a lot of women got it when they got their rods out). AF have had always been very regular (on time every month and lasts 4-5 days) before Implanon. Then my period completely stopped on Implanon and I got it out 3 weeks ago. I still haven't gotten any withdrawal bleeding or AF. 

If I had withdrawal bleeding then I would have felt a lot better and less worried about lack of AF. & to add, yes, my hubs and I have been doing a lot of BD :sex: since I got the rod out. Took pregnancy test only to get BFN despite the symptoms I have. 

I would definitely look into EPO. A part of me is afraid to go on it now because what if I am pregnant because I tested way too early to confirm anything and EPO isn't that great for a baby in 1st trimester. On the other hand; if I'm not pregnant then I will definitely go on this to help jump-start my natural hormones, and go from there.

Just wish that AF will show up already to put my anxieties at rest. 

I don't know what I am really looking for other than assurances & answers from you ladies who have experienced similar things especially about no WD bleeding. :blush:


----------



## Dinah93

I was on it long term, but never had withdrawal bleeding. My first period was 25 days after I had it taken out (had to look that up!)


----------



## AshleyNoelle1

Thanks Dinah! This does make me feel better knowing that you've gone through the same thing about not having any WD bleeding. 

My game plan now is to wait a full month (2 more weeks) and see if my AF shows up because by then it should be over 28 days since the day of removal.


----------



## Bergebabe

Hiya! Just joined very glad to have found this thread!

I also had my implant removed on nov 18th and so far no period or wd bleed. I only had it in since june as i didnt get on with it, had a 6 week bleed while it was in.

Now ttc and lots of symptoms but have also given up smoking which can cause similar side effects! So confused at mo, hate this waiting game!


----------



## AshleyNoelle1

I competely agree! This waiting game sucks!!! 

There seems to be 2 groups of women: 

1) WD bleeding with pg symptoms
2) no WD bleeding with pg symptoms

It's confusing....my best bet is just to wait 6 weeks and see if aF shows up. if not then test. :)


----------



## Jin

I had no WB either and didn't get my period until 35 days after removal but it came every 27-29 days after that.


----------



## lillichloe

It took me about 8wks to get my period back after a little more than a month with no af I started taking fertilaid to help balance my hormones and after two weeks of taking it i got my period. I have had three cycles since then all exactly 28 days. Since I have ran out of fertilaid ( I only bought a month supply)I have just been taking prenatals. We are on our second consecutive month of TTC. We were trying the month I got my rod out but since I hadnt got my cycle back yet I am not counting it ;)


----------



## ashleighwood

hi ashley!!
i had my implanon in for just under 2 years, i started trying straight away.. my periods went back to normal the week after removal and have been regular ever since! i am currently late.. leaving it awile to test so fingers crossed!! :D i just thought id leave u a message and let u no that my sister had her implanon in for around 9 months also and it took her 3months to get pregnant! ttc and the hole waiting game sucks believe me! im 3 days late and it feels like forever so far haha but hope this helps a little :) xxx



AshleyNoelle1 said:


> I competely agree! This waiting game sucks!!!
> 
> There seems to be 2 groups of women:
> 
> 1) WD bleeding with pg symptoms
> 2) no WD bleeding with pg symptoms
> 
> It's confusing....my best bet is just to wait 6 weeks and see if aF shows up. if not then test. :)


----------



## MzRowrow

I had my implanon out Aug 24 and this morning I finally got my BFP!! I got my first period a month after removal and they have been for the most part regular but my LP was shorter. After three failed attempts this month I decided to not try and just enjoy my holidays! I stopped taking supplements (except for folic acid) stopped temping, and didn't use my opk's. After feeling blah throughout the weekend and this morning I decided to test and there popped up my second line!! I am so excited even though I feel like I am going to lose my morning bagel!! :happydance: :happydance:

https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb29/mzrowrow/testgroup.jpg

I couldn't help it but confirm with every brand I had on hand and an opk!!

:dust::dust:

Hoping those of you who are still waiting get your BFP will get it soon and I am hoping this one is a very sticky bean, but if ms is already feeling like this I am hoping that is a very good sign!! 

:dust::dust:

:xmas9::xmas6:


----------



## ashleighwood

OMG!! im the same i was just checking in to tell the girls i was pregnant aswell :D:D Congrats to u!!! i had my implant removed the 3rd of August so it took us the same amount of time to get pregnant!!

i am arounf 3-5 weeks ladies.. have my appointment on thursday to confirm everything!! thank u all for ur support and chats and good luck :D i cudnt possibly be happier :)
Lots of love!! xx




MzRowrow said:


> I had my implanon out Aug 24 and this morning I finally got my BFP!! I got my first period a month after removal and they have been for the most part regular but my LP was shorter. After three failed attempts this month I decided to not try and just enjoy my holidays! I stopped taking supplements (except for folic acid) stopped temping, and didn't use my opk's. After feeling blah throughout the weekend and this morning I decided to test and there popped up my second line!! I am so excited even though I feel like I am going to lose my morning bagel!! :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb29/mzrowrow/testgroup.jpg
> 
> I couldn't help it but confirm with every brand I had on hand and an opk!!
> 
> :dust::dust:
> 
> Hoping those of you who are still waiting get your BFP will get it soon and I am hoping this one is a very sticky bean, but if ms is already feeling like this I am hoping that is a very good sign!!
> 
> :dust::dust:
> 
> :xmas9::xmas6:


----------



## MzRowrow

OMG Ashleigh!!! Congrats to you as well!!! I should be due Aug. 22. My period wasn't exactly normal last month but I'm sure it was heavy enough to have been the real deal. I guess the 3 month mark is the lucky mark!!


----------



## mamimonden09

Hi ladies sorry i been gone for so long but i been super busy this holiday season. I do have good news though i got my :bfp: :happydance: i see a lot of you lovely ladies have had some too and congrats to you all


----------



## ashleighwood

Hello MzRowrow!!! thank u so much :D my periods went back to normal straight away pretty much, my last period was very light tho and didn stay long so im guessing im further along il find out soon and keep u posted as we will be Bump Buddies :) it seems ur rite 3 months a charm! xxx


----------



## MzRowrow

ashleighwood said:


> Hello MzRowrow!!! thank u so much :D my periods went back to normal straight away pretty much, my last period was very light tho and didn stay long so im guessing im further along il find out soon and keep u posted as we will be Bump Buddies :) it seems ur rite 3 months a charm! xxx

That's funny because my last period wasn't normal either. It lasted long enough but wasn't very heavy and didn't have any of the other ickies that are usually in it.


----------



## MzRowrow

mamimonden09 said:


> Hi ladies sorry i been gone for so long but i been super busy this holiday season. I do have good news though i got my :bfp: :happydance: i see a lot of you lovely ladies have had some too and congrats to you all

Congrats girl. I have been watching and hoping for you.


----------



## ROFFNAMUM

hi ladies, congratulations to all for getting preg and gl to those still trying. im new to this site and was just looking for some advise really please, i still have the implanon in my arm but i have a appointment to get it removed on thursday, i was just wondering how long till i would ve able to to ttc after removel,
i have had the implant now for 2 years, and for the past 4 month i have not had a period, i am not a first time tryer ttc a i already have amazing children, im just unsure as to the waiting time for the implants hormoe ill leave my system,
many thanks to all for reading and gl in the future.x.x.x.x.


----------



## ROFFNAMUM

very sorry for the typing error in mis-spelling..x


----------



## Dinah93

You can start trying straight away, although some nurses recommend waiting until the first AF as it makes you easier to date. Most women have a funny time of it waiting for the first AF though, it can take forever, or you can have several very light periods a week or so apart for a few weeks, both are normal. Most women get strong pregnancy symptoms for about 6 weeks after having it out too. There is no reason to wait other than the dating being easier.


----------



## paigew

Hi ladies im new to this thread. So here's the story so far:
i had the implant fitted in Oct after a MC and then my partner and i decided we'd try again. so i had implant removed on 28th nov. I didnt have any periods on the implant so I have no idea as to when it will reappear? Since removal, about a week after i've been having cramps coming and going, terrible headaches, feel exhausted by doing absolutely nothing and terrible lower back pain? I've gone through and read over your stories and would just like to go through mine with all you ladies. I just dont know whether im pregnant already or if its my AF returning slowly? If anyone is or has been in my situation please do reply as talking to women who have gone through this would help greatly! 

Goodluck to all us ladies who are looking to get their BFP !!


----------



## MommyChizzy

Hi Ladies! i had posted a question some weeks ago, Anyway here is a small recap of it, I had the wretched implanon removed 11-03-11 after a little less than a year with it and never had my period during it...Well I'm here to say that on 12-04-11 I got my :bfp: !!!!!! So ladies it IS possible to get pregnant within weeks of having the thing removed!!!! My husband and I are ecstatic and over the moon that we got pregnant so fast! Lot of baby sticky dust to ya'll trying after having what I call "The thing" removed! I also know I will NEVER get that birth control ever again! 

Lots of love!!!!


----------



## lillichloe

MzRowrow said:


> I had my implanon out Aug 24 and this morning I finally got my BFP!! I got my first period a month after removal and they have been for the most part regular but my LP was shorter. After three failed attempts this month I decided to not try and just enjoy my holidays! I stopped taking supplements (except for folic acid) stopped temping, and didn't use my opk's. After feeling blah throughout the weekend and this morning I decided to test and there popped up my second line!! I am so excited even though I feel like I am going to lose my morning bagel!! :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb29/mzrowrow/testgroup.jpg
> 
> I couldn't help it but confirm with every brand I had on hand and an opk!!
> 
> :dust::dust:
> 
> Hoping those of you who are still waiting get your BFP will get it soon and I am hoping this one is a very sticky bean, but if ms is already feeling like this I am hoping that is a very good sign!!
> 
> :dust::dust:
> 
> :xmas9::xmas6:

oh wow! congrats!!! I am so happy for you!!


----------



## lillichloe

paigew said:


> Hi ladies im new to this thread. So here's the story so far:
> i had the implant fitted in Oct after a MC and then my partner and i decided we'd try again. so i had implant removed on 28th nov. I didnt have any periods on the implant so I have no idea as to when it will reappear? Since removal, about a week after i've been having cramps coming and going, terrible headaches, feel exhausted by doing absolutely nothing and terrible lower back pain? I've gone through and read over your stories and would just like to go through mine with all you ladies. I just dont know whether im pregnant already or if its my AF returning slowly? If anyone is or has been in my situation please do reply as talking to women who have gone through this would help greatly!
> 
> Goodluck to all us ladies who are looking to get their BFP !!

That sounds just about right. I was certain I was pregnant just after removal had every symptom under the sun. Seems most other ladies did as well. good luck I hope you get that bfp soon.


----------



## paigew

lillichloe said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies im new to this thread. So here's the story so far:
> i had the implant fitted in Oct after a MC and then my partner and i decided we'd try again. so i had implant removed on 28th nov. I didnt have any periods on the implant so I have no idea as to when it will reappear? Since removal, about a week after i've been having cramps coming and going, terrible headaches, feel exhausted by doing absolutely nothing and terrible lower back pain? I've gone through and read over your stories and would just like to go through mine with all you ladies. I just dont know whether im pregnant already or if its my AF returning slowly? If anyone is or has been in my situation please do reply as talking to women who have gone through this would help greatly!
> 
> Goodluck to all us ladies who are looking to get their BFP !!
> 
> That sounds just about right. I was certain I was pregnant just after removal had every symptom under the sun. Seems most other ladies did as well. good luck I hope you get that bfp soon.Click to expand...

Thanks lillichloe, well since posting yesterday straight after i had these cramps and i seriously thought i the :witch: had come but nope nothing, only a pinkish discharge? That came and went away? :confused:
I am thinking of testing next week as it would be so magical to get a :bfp: so close to christmas! 

Hope all you ladies that have got there :bfp: are doing well and us ladies who are still waiting are enjoying the :sex: LOL


----------



## paigew

:hi: Ladies, i'm so confused now I've started bleeding i'm not sure if it AF or implantation bleeding as it looks very light to be the start of AF? But as I'm typing I have a hot water bottle on my tum and chocolates at the ready. Either way which ever it turns out to be I'll be happy. Staying positive and hopeful :) 
I'm just glad I've found this thread as all the ladies posting seem lovely and hearing so many successful stories keep me positive and lets me know it will happen! Congrats to all the ones that have got their :bfp: to all us that are TT get our :bfp: GOODLUCK!! :thumbup:

I will keep you all up-to-date with what's going on. And would love to hear from you all too! 


:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

to you all


----------



## MrsArmyNavy

Hi Ladies...my first post, but thought I would post some good news for everyone still trying...

Implanon out on 21 Sept 2011 (after two and a half years)
Two 29 day cycles.
AF due 9th Dec which didn't arrive.
BFP today!! 

And with the complication that my husband and I are both in the military and only see each other on the weekends! So you can get pregnant fairly quickly after implanon removal.

Good luck to everyone still waiting for BFPs...x


----------



## paigew

MrsArmyNavy said:


> Hi Ladies...my first post, but thought I would post some good news for everyone still trying...
> 
> Implanon out on 21 Sept 2011 (after two and a half years)
> Two 29 day cycles.
> AF due 9th Dec which didn't arrive.
> BFP today!!
> 
> And with the complication that my husband and I are both in the military and only see each other on the weekends! So you can get pregnant fairly quickly after implanon removal.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting for BFPs...x

MrsArmyNavy Congrats on your BFP! Thats made me really hopeful. H&H9 months. x


----------



## kissesandhugs

It seems the general is around 2-3 cycles! It's definitely not the same for everyone but the majority is around there :) It took 2 proper cycles for me as well. I didn't count the 1st one as AF was still hanging around when I got my implanon out.


----------



## paigew

Still don't know whats going on with me lol? Spotting yesterday and then stopped and been thinking AF would arrive today but nothing? Was thinking of testing next week or week after as i really don't want to see a BFN? Advice needed ladies x


----------



## kissesandhugs

paigew said:


> Still don't know whats going on with me lol? Spotting yesterday and then stopped and been thinking AF would arrive today but nothing? Was thinking of testing next week or week after as i really don't want to see a BFN? Advice needed ladies x

It's probably withdrawal bleeding. & It's really hard to know when AF will arrive as your cycle can be totally different after removal :) xx


----------



## paigew

kissesandhugs said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> Still don't know whats going on with me lol? Spotting yesterday and then stopped and been thinking AF would arrive today but nothing? Was thinking of testing next week or week after as i really don't want to see a BFN? Advice needed ladies x
> 
> It's probably withdrawal bleeding. & It's really hard to know when AF will arrive as your cycle can be totally different after removal :) xxClick to expand...

Do you think? As the bleed was when i wiped then gone? Now all i've got is lots of discharge (sorry tmi) I've read withdrawal bleeding lasts for more than an hour as that's what mine was, there one min and gone the next.


----------



## kissesandhugs

paigew said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paigew said:
> 
> 
> Still don't know whats going on with me lol? Spotting yesterday and then stopped and been thinking AF would arrive today but nothing? Was thinking of testing next week or week after as i really don't want to see a BFN? Advice needed ladies x
> 
> It's probably withdrawal bleeding. & It's really hard to know when AF will arrive as your cycle can be totally different after removal :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> Do you think? As the bleed was when i wiped then gone? Now all i've got is lots of discharge (sorry tmi) I've read withdrawal bleeding lasts for more than an hour as that's what mine was, there one min and gone the next.Click to expand...

It can last from an hour to a day to 4 days! Mine lasted 3 days exactly so it does vary quite a bit but it's quite possible that that is withdrawal bleeding :)


----------



## swiseman

I had my implanon b.c. removed Aug 15 after 3 yrs and a wk. .. husband and i started ttc right away. I got my first af right away & 30days later got my second af. Oct 2 we conceived & Oct 15 I had a positive pg test. af was not to be around til Oct 18. We were into our lovely pregnancy & Dec 9th I started bleeding, rushed to the hospital to find out we were starting a miscarriage. Dec 11th we got our D & C. As of 3days ago stopped my bleeding, dr appt tomor to check on everyhting & ready for my af to arrive again. I am in my wk of ovulation so I don't know whether to ttc this wk or not. What I was wondering was anyone have a miscarriage after the implannon that the implanon cause it. I have had 2 full pregnancies & this is our first miscarriage. I am just wondering if the b.c. was the cause of it. Please let me know.


----------



## swiseman

I also wanted to say my af was regular within the last 6months of my implanon & stayed regular afterwards. The dr couldn't believe my af was as regular as it was on the implanon let alone to stay regular. I keep track of every day on & off in my calendar.


----------



## lillichloe

by the time you conceived the bc was well out of your system.....I'm very sorry for your loss :hugs: call your Dr and see if it is ok to TTC right away or if you need to wait. GL :dust:


----------



## swiseman

thank you. i have an appt tomor at 10:20am & I am ready to find out what he says. I believe Ovulation is this wk & i believe I am at the start of it today. I am hoping he says it's ok to ttc since I am ovu this wkend. I think that would be a wonderful way to end this is by conceiving a little one again. we have alot of fear that it was the b.c. and I thought I would ask since so many has used it. I loved it though & I do plan on going back on the implanon after having a little one.


----------



## swiseman

I got the word today that my hubby & I can be sexually active. I was told by the dr that they recommend 3 periods but if we got pregnant again he wouldn't be surprised. I am excited to be able to enjoy my hubby again. But here is my issue. Is it safe to get pregnant right after a miscarriage or should I wait?


----------



## lillichloe

swiseman said:


> I got the word today that my hubby & I can be sexually active. I was told by the dr that they recommend 3 periods but if we got pregnant again he wouldn't be surprised. I am excited to be able to enjoy my hubby again. But here is my issue. Is it safe to get pregnant right after a miscarriage or should I wait?

I think the answer is different for everyone. If your doctor gave you the ok to have unprotected sex then he/she probably isn't too worried. The recommended 3 months is probably an ideal. I have also heard from friends that you are very fertile for a few months following a MC because your body wants to be pregnant. :shrug: good luck to you!


----------



## Sunnii

hello everyone, like most of you here, I had my implant removed and now me and OH are trying to conceive. 

I'm keeping a diary of how everything is and looks everyday since I had my implant removed. I used to have very, very regular periods before I had the implant & also in between implants as I used to take 3 months break before each one.

Now - I had my implant removed on Tuesday morning - got brown CM on Wednesday afternoon - the type I've had for years whenever I was on the implant - but it was a little bit heavier this time. On Thursday - I had some spotting - proper red blood - lasted till Friday afternoon and that's it, since then it's been non stop brown CM - very light Friday afternoon and throughout Saturday and rather heavy today.

I didn't think I'd ever want to get a normal period so badly so that I'd know where I stand with my cycle - just as long as I know I ovulate fine and that all is good with my cycle - then I don't even mind if it takes a few months to conceive! It's really getting to me - especially when I read this forum and there's so many things that could be wrong down there - low hormone levels or a million other things. Please tell me I'm just freaking out?


----------



## Dinah93

You're freaking out. While it only takes about 24 hours for the implant hormones to leave your system it can take a few weeks or even months for your own hormones to take over and regulate again. It's really common to have missing or irregular periods after implanon for up to 6 months. A withdrawl bleed is very common, especially if you haven't had periods while on the implant. It's hard to accept it takes time when you just want to start on the pregnancy journey right away, but unfortunately it really does just take time for most people.


----------



## Sunnii

I guess I'll have to wait it out! Seems my period has came on today so if they stay as regular as the did everytime I had it removed, things should be fine :) FX!


----------



## Bergebabe

Im really pleased for all of you that got your bfp, its great news! I had my own little celebration with arrival of first af lol. Have never been so pleased to see it and know all is well and we can start ttc officially now.

I hope u all had similarly wanted christmas gifts x


----------



## Sunnii

My period seems to be coming back every evening - then I take pregnacare and its gone by morning. I'm gonna stick to folic acid on its own until I'm pregnant then start taking these as many post that they delay your period themselves and mess up the cycle, so folic acid only for the next few days and see what happens! I thought I got my period again yesterday, as I had a light bleed but now, again, it's gone this morning :(


----------



## Mattysmommy

how long did it take u to get ur first af after having it removed? i had mine removed 2nd dec and havent had af yet and had negative tests so sitting and waiting lol!! xx


----------



## lillichloe

Mattysmommy said:


> how long did it take u to get ur first af after having it removed? i had mine removed 2nd dec and havent had af yet and had negative tests so sitting and waiting lol!! xx

I think it took me 6-8 weeks. I started taking fertilaid and thats when it came back. I have not taken fertilaid for 2 months and still have a regular af I think the herbs just helped my body get back on track.


----------



## Sunnii

I havent properly got af yet but i get brown and bloody spotting. I can feel af coming. Its like it wants to but yet cant start haha. Ive stopped taking the vitamins and see what happens in the next few days. I hears it can take a while for a period to come back. Last 2 times I had it removed i got a period the same night. This time i have to wait :(


----------



## Bergebabe

I had it removed on 18th nov and got af on 21st dec so just over a month.


----------



## Sunnii

Did you have brown spotting in the meantime? before af arrived?


----------



## lillichloe

I had I think withdrawl bleeding a couple days after for like a day or maybe two but that is it untill I got AF


----------



## Sunnii

Oh. Well i've had some blood - light spotting and loads and loads of brown CM - sorry for TMI. Still no period though. Im having seriously bad cramps today yet nothing. I dont think Ive ever wanted af to cone so badly haha. My arm has finally healed up from the removal :) at least thats a plus. Today though, the cm and spotting seems to have disappeared. I sort of considered the spotting as my period, at least the start of it but it was never a full flow so not really a period. Though the spotting lasted 5/6 days - like my periods did before. I guess I have to keep on waiting though this is driving me crazy!


----------



## Bergebabe

I didnt have any spotting at all before my first af, im just hoping that wasnt my wd bleed but it was very like a normal period so im guessing not. Im going shopping today and think i will try one of those ovulation kits to see if i am all working now. 

I had terrible spotting the whole time i had the implant thou, simular to what ur describing ie wrong colour etc


----------



## Sunnii

I had terrible spotting too - through all implants - i sort of wish I never went on it in the first place as I had very regular cycles before. I might try the ovulation tests too if I notice a change in CM - it was usually very obvious when I was O. Good luck to you. Hope all is good, keep us updated :)


----------



## lillichloe

Sunnii- I remember wanting nothing more than to start cycling again after having the implant out. My body felt so bad/wrong/off. When my first AF did come it was horrible and heavy and I regretted wanting it hahahaha. But now my body has calmed down and is back to "normal".Its a process for sure.


----------



## Sunnii

I know! Its so frustrating! Today everything has cleaned up - i just have normal white discharge so I'm wondering what the heck is going on.. Im having more cramps today. Ive been so tired since the implant has been removed - its almost unreal. Same with constipation - so gassy! TMI - SORRY. I sort of wish af would just come already even if it will be extremely bad one! i just want to know all is good!


----------



## lillichloe

I think my cycle came back so regular cause I bought ferileaid its a little spendy but it is supposed to balance hormones if I dont get preggers this cycle I think I will go back on it


----------



## Sunnii

I might look into buying some. And also... Back to brown CM and tonnes of cramps :(


----------



## MzRowrow

Sunnii said:


> I know! Its so frustrating! Today everything has cleaned up - i just have normal white discharge so I'm wondering what the heck is going on.. Im having more cramps today. Ive been so tired since the implant has been removed - its almost unreal. Same with constipation - so gassy! TMI - SORRY. I sort of wish af would just come already even if it will be extremely bad one! i just want to know all is good!

If it helps any after having my Implanon removed I never got any EWCM just creamy cm. I was still ovulating every cycle (I used opk and bbt) and now I'm pregnant so you may not get the ewcm back so soon but that doesn't mean you can't get pregnant or won't.


----------



## lillichloe

MzRowrow said:


> Sunnii said:
> 
> 
> I know! Its so frustrating! Today everything has cleaned up - i just have normal white discharge so I'm wondering what the heck is going on.. Im having more cramps today. Ive been so tired since the implant has been removed - its almost unreal. Same with constipation - so gassy! TMI - SORRY. I sort of wish af would just come already even if it will be extremely bad one! i just want to know all is good!
> 
> If it helps any after having my Implanon removed I never got any EWCM just creamy cm. I was still ovulating every cycle (I used opk and bbt) and now I'm pregnant so you may not get the ewcm back so soon but that doesn't mean you can't get pregnant or won't.Click to expand...

I get tons of ewcm. I dont temp or use opks so not 100% that I O I hope I do. And obviously I am not yet preggers sooooooo ewcm isnt everything


----------



## Sunnii

Well, my brown CM has disappeared now! Finally -.- now, white, creamy *TMI* just as I did before EWCM time and O. So I think the week of browny/bloody CM might have been a wonky period. It's certainly getting stronger. Had to change twice today! I think I might O at some point next week, will see what happens!


----------



## AdaMarie

So glad I found you girls! Ive seen Mirena posts, etc... I had the Implanon removed in July, and we have been trying since September. I was due for AF on Monday, and still no sign, although all of my poas has been for nothing, BFN's all around! I look forward to reading your experiences!


----------



## lillichloe

I had mine removed June or July now I can't remember and went on the pill for 1 month 1 wk. must have been June. It took a bit to get my cycle back. I have had 4 proper cycles and we started actively TTC after my first cycle ( I didn't have one for the 3 yrs while on implanon) :dust: let's get our BFP !!


----------



## Bergebabe

i think i've been lucky and returned to normal cycle straight away. ive never been in a position to monitor my cycle before as have been on the pill since i was 15 right up to when i had my implant fitted. i havent had natural cycles for over 15 years!! (am now 31)

anyhow, according to my app i was due to ov today and yesterday i got a tiny but of spotting, sore boobs and some crampy pains. all of which on research sound like ov symptoms - yayyyyy!!!!

been trying to dtd but have a blasted flu cold thing so not exactly looking very sexy right now lol.

btw - before my first af after implant removed i just felt wrong. had bad constipation (sorry tmi) mood swings the lot. have settled right down now thankfully, though i think i have scared oh half to death about how i might be when pregnant lol.


----------



## opalfruits

Hiya everyone Ive had mine in for 22 months and I'm having it out next tuesday, However we are waiting to try as I need to lose a significant amount of weight so I will be going on the mini pill until june/july and then to let my body get back to normal we will be using condoms untill sept when we go on holiday :) 

what is it like having the implant out guys does it hurt of feel weird?


----------



## lillichloe

my removal went very smoothly much less pain than when I had it placed. but my hormones went bonkers I felt pregnant for weeks I was a total b***h. hahaha Things have evened out thankfully....my poor DH


----------



## Bergebabe

I had the same! Poir oh didnt know what to do with me poor thing. It was ok having it taken out but you may be a litle up and down till you get your af. Ive been ok since then x


----------



## AdaMarie

My hormones are still crazy!! I think that is just me though! Haha.
The Implanon was my favorite bc to date, and I would absolutely get it again if we had to go back on bc. As it stands, once we get our BFP, and have a bouncing, happy, healthy baby (if we can), hysterectomy for this lady is certain!
As an update, AF started today, and so we begin tracking BBT tomorrow am... DH picked up the therm today for us to use. 
I am completely devastated, but I need to pull myself together and just get on with it...


----------



## Bergebabe

Sorry to hear the witch has come hun, big hugs and luck for this cycle x


----------



## lillichloe

AdaMarie said:


> My hormones are still crazy!! I think that is just me though! Haha.
> The Implanon was my favorite bc to date, and I would absolutely get it again if we had to go back on bc. As it stands, once we get our BFP, and have a bouncing, happy, healthy baby (if we can), hysterectomy for this lady is certain!
> As an update, AF started today, and so we begin tracking BBT tomorrow am... DH picked up the therm today for us to use.
> I am completely devastated, but I need to pull myself together and just get on with it...

hysterectomy?! why not have the hubster get clipped? much less invasive. or a tubal ligation rather than hysterectomy thats some serious surgery.:hugs: just other options sorry if that came off as judgmental


----------



## AdaMarie

lillichloe said:


> AdaMarie said:
> 
> 
> My hormones are still crazy!! I think that is just me though! Haha.
> The Implanon was my favorite bc to date, and I would absolutely get it again if we had to go back on bc. As it stands, once we get our BFP, and have a bouncing, happy, healthy baby (if we can), hysterectomy for this lady is certain!
> As an update, AF started today, and so we begin tracking BBT tomorrow am... DH picked up the therm today for us to use.
> I am completely devastated, but I need to pull myself together and just get on with it...
> 
> hysterectomy?! why not have the hubster get clipped? much less invasive. or a tubal ligation rather than hysterectomy thats some serious surgery.:hugs: just other options sorry if that came off as judgmentalClick to expand...

Not judgmental at all! I have adenomyosis, so I am literally in pain every day of my cycle except for when I am menstruating. It just isn't worth it in the long run. I will keep one of my ovary's so I don't go into induced menopause.


----------



## lillichloe

oh wowsers! well :dust: get that baby made so you don't have to be in pain anymore!!!


----------



## AdaMarie

God, I know!! I think that is why we are having an issue... I had no problem conceiving my other children. It's so stressful!


----------



## LilyLee

Hi ladies, I have been reading your posts over the last couple of days so thought I would introduce myself :)
Had my implanon removed on 28 Dec, since then no bleeding whatsoever, no other symptoms except very tender breasts and a little emotional!
I have no expectations on how long it will take but hoping my cycle will be back to normal soon!
Had no af at all on implanon for 3 years, and was on the pill prior to that for 8 years, so really looking forward to letting my body take control of itself :)
Looking forward to sharing my journey with you lovely ladies!


----------



## lillichloe

Welcome Lilylee!


----------



## AdaMarie

lillichloe said:


> Welcome Lilylee!

Welcome!!


----------



## Mattysmommy

update! got af on 2nd jan so 4 weeks and 3 days after removal :) just glad my body is getting back to normal! wont be able ttc till april now as hubby is in army on tour. GL to all hope u get ur BFP's soon xx


----------



## LilyLee

Mattysmommy said:


> update! got af on 2nd jan so 4 weeks and 3 days after removal :) just glad my body is getting back to normal! wont be able ttc till april now as hubby is in army on tour. GL to all hope u get ur BFP's soon xx

Mattysmommy question for you (and the other ladies on this thread) Did you ov in the first month after removal before your first af? I'm pretty sure I just have based on EWCM a few days ago - only bought some OPKs today and came back -ve although based on cm think i might have just missed it...


----------



## Sunnii

Well, for the first week after removal I had brown CM/spotting, then for a few days I was dry and then I started getting white and sticky CM which is getting more and more intense everyday - like I did before the implant, before I got EWCM so I'm keeping an eye on it. But it's very much possible to ovulate before AF, quite a few woman get pregnant during that ovulation and never even end up getting their first AF. I think it is better to wait for your first AF though, just to make sure all is good.


----------



## usaf wifey

Oh my !! I will have a year on march 18,2012 since I got it removed we immediatly started ttc but nothing yet so frustrated someone help !


----------



## Dinah93

I did OV the month after removal, but I had EWCM on about day 13, and didn't actually OV until day 18. I only know this as I'd heard OV can take ages to come back so had some OPKs to know if it was worth getting my hopes up. Only had a 10 day luteal that month as well so the hormones were clearly still a bit out of whack. 

usaf wifey have you been monitoring your temperature? I used OPKs and temping and found I didn't really OV when I expected to. I also used EPO to get my hormones back in balance and regulate my cycle. I didn't have much EWCM so used both cough syrup (Robutissin has the magic ingredient) and Conceive+ the month we fell. The other thing we changed that month is we had been doing the SMEP with obviously no success, and I read about 'the way of the rabbit' in a fertility book which basically means never leaving it more than 12 hours but ideally 8 without sending in fresh supplies as it were. As well as creating more favourable conditions what I'm convinced did it for us was that I came after he did - if you come before hand your cervix tightens and rises, and makes it hard for sperm to get through. Finishing after he does means your cervix dips down and effectively draws up the pool of sperm into the opening of the uterus, removing one of the biggest barriers the sperm have to cross to reach their goal. x


----------



## usaf wifey

Dinah93 
I guess I have to pay more attention to my whole ttc journey I have not being using anything but an ov calender wich seems off .. how should I or what do I do to monitor my body and use opk and all that stuff help I'm a rookie desperately wanting to have #2 it seems like #2 is so much harder help !!


----------



## Dinah93

I bought ovulation prediction tests from Amazon as they were cheapest (just the little cheap blue strips, I actually found these better than the ones with smiley faces as I could see how dark the line was and get a good indication if the surge was at peak, coming or going) - think it was about £5 for 50 of them so not expensive. If you don't know when you OV start using them from around day 10 of your cycle, when the line gets about as dark as the control line (mine never got quite as dark but nearly) OV is sometime in the next 24-48 hours. You can get the OV surge without actually OVing though, the only way to know for certain you have OV-d is to temp. Get a basal body thermometer (again under £10) which is accurate to 2 decimal places. Each morning before you get up take your temperature - it is important to do this about the same time every day - I set an alarm to make sure I took it at the right time even on the weekend, even if I then went to sleep again! When you OV you will get a noticeable temperature rise. I used fertility friend to record my temps (this is free) and was very handy and much easier to understand than a notebook.


----------



## christinakay

been following this thread for a few days and decided i finally post something. i had my implanon removed dec 12 after having an af for a month. stoped bleeding dec 17th and started using ovulation test which i had some faint positives dec 28-dec30. jan 5-6 i started having af like cramping and now no cramping but i feel nausea..... i keep hearing about implantation cramping and i was wondering if anyone else had that before finding out. but anyhoo i took a test this morning and failed. BFN. i think it was to soon to test but my mother was pressuring me haha.


----------



## lillichloe

christinakay said:


> been following this thread for a few days and decided i finally post something. i had my implanon removed dec 12 after having an af for a month. stoped bleeding dec 17th and started using ovulation test which i had some faint positives dec 28-dec30. jan 5-6 i started having af like cramping and now no cramping but i feel nausea..... i keep hearing about implantation cramping and i was wondering if anyone else had that before finding out. but anyhoo i took a test this morning and failed. BFN. i think it was to soon to test but my mother was pressuring me haha.

if you just had implanon out not quite a month ago your body could still be adjusting I felt pregnant for about 6 wks after. I hope its not! good luck I hope you get that BFP!


----------



## opalfruits

I'm having mine out 2mro morning, is there anything I should be aware of, scared of? What should I expect in the next few days? I will be going on the mini pill for a few months until we are ready to TTC ....... Anyone tell me what its like?
Mine is mega easy to feel very close to the skin and it can move around loads too, Ive had it in for 22months and it feels softer now than before tbh.? anyone else experience this?


----------



## Sunnii

It takes 30 seconds to remove, nothing to worry about. After the removal, you've to expect AF which can start the same evening or take a month (or few!!) to arrive!


----------



## opalfruits

Sunnii said:


> It takes 30 seconds to remove, nothing to worry about. After the removal, you've to expect AF which can start the same evening or take a month (or few!!) to arrive!

Ahh right the ones I have watched all took at least 5 minutes to twenty minutes to take out with multiple cuts and lots of digging/tugging :sick:
Oh so it really does just depend when you start AF ect ect... could be in for a wait then, it may sound weird but I cant wait to have a AF its been two years now of feeling like I was going to come on and not, either that or horrible morning sickness and pregnancy symptoms :dohh:


----------



## Sunnii

opalfruits said:


> Ahh right the ones I have watched all took at least 5 minutes to twenty minutes to take out with multiple cuts and lots of digging/tugging :sick:
> Oh so it really does just depend when you start AF ect ect... could be in for a wait then, it may sound weird but I cant wait to have a AF its been two years now of feeling like I was going to come on and not, either that or horrible morning sickness and pregnancy symptoms :dohh:

I'm not surprised! To be honest, if your implant is visible - like you say it is then you shouldn't have much of a problem getting it removed. It'll be even easier than my last one. I've had one before that removed that was literally hell as the nurse was digging in my arm for around 45 minutes before she gave up - but the implant wasn't put in properly then hence why. Getting it removed isn't pleasant, as the anesthetic stings quite a bit at first, but then it's literally 30 seconds and it's out. A little cut, pull, that's about it.

I'm the same, I haven't had AF just yet but seems I might possibly be O soon or getting AF soon with the symptoms I'm having :happydance:

I would recommend starting taking Vitex as it regulates the cycle and it might help regulate it and bring on AF even quicker after going off the implant. It only costs around £5 for 2 month supply in the UK. Available in most pharmacies too.

Good luck with getting it removed, hopefully you'll have no problems or complications getting it removed :thumbup: and hopefully your AF comes soon!


----------



## lillichloe

mine took a bit of tugging it was attached to a bit of scar tissue. but over all it was easier than having it placed. i had a withdrawl bleed shortly after and it took about two months for af to come back. We jumped straight in to TTC that first month and I was convinced I was pregnant my hormones went bonkers but after bfn after bfn we stopped ttc till I had my first cycle. I was so ready to have it back too until it got here, the first one was horrid but after that they have been fine. GL!!!


----------



## opalfruits

Sunnii said:


> opalfruits said:
> 
> 
> Ahh right the ones I have watched all took at least 5 minutes to twenty minutes to take out with multiple cuts and lots of digging/tugging :sick:
> Oh so it really does just depend when you start AF ect ect... could be in for a wait then, it may sound weird but I cant wait to have a AF its been two years now of feeling like I was going to come on and not, either that or horrible morning sickness and pregnancy symptoms :dohh:
> 
> I'm not surprised! To be honest, if your implant is visible - like you say it is then you shouldn't have much of a problem getting it removed. It'll be even easier than my last one. I've had one before that removed that was literally hell as the nurse was digging in my arm for around 45 minutes before she gave up - but the implant wasn't put in properly then hence why. Getting it removed isn't pleasant, as the anesthetic stings quite a bit at first, but then it's literally 30 seconds and it's out. A little cut, pull, that's about it.
> 
> I'm the same, I haven't had AF just yet but seems I might possibly be O soon or getting AF soon with the symptoms I'm having :happydance:
> 
> I would recommend starting taking Vitex as it regulates the cycle and it might help regulate it and bring on AF even quicker after going off the implant. It only costs around £5 for 2 month supply in the UK. Available in most pharmacies too.
> 
> Good luck with getting it removed, hopefully you'll have no problems or complications getting it removed :thumbup: and hopefully your AF comes soon!Click to expand...

Thanks I will let you know how I get on lol!:thumbup: I will be going on the mini pill so I don't really want to take anything else as I can't afford health wise to get pregnant at my weight, I'm working on that :happydance: and we will be TTC in Sept onwards :happydance:


----------



## lillichloe

Sunnii said:


> opalfruits said:
> 
> 
> Ahh right the ones I have watched all took at least 5 minutes to twenty minutes to take out with multiple cuts and lots of digging/tugging :sick:
> Oh so it really does just depend when you start AF ect ect... could be in for a wait then, it may sound weird but I cant wait to have a AF its been two years now of feeling like I was going to come on and not, either that or horrible morning sickness and pregnancy symptoms :dohh:
> 
> I'm not surprised! To be honest, if your implant is visible - like you say it is then you shouldn't have much of a problem getting it removed. It'll be even easier than my last one. I've had one before that removed that was literally hell as the nurse was digging in my arm for around 45 minutes before she gave up - but the implant wasn't put in properly then hence why. Getting it removed isn't pleasant, as the anesthetic stings quite a bit at first, but then it's literally 30 seconds and it's out. A little cut, pull, that's about it.
> 
> I'm the same, I haven't had AF just yet but seems I might possibly be O soon or getting AF soon with the symptoms I'm having :happydance:
> 
> I would recommend starting taking Vitex as it regulates the cycle and it might help regulate it and bring on AF even quicker after going off the implant. It only costs around £5 for 2 month supply in the UK. Available in most pharmacies too.
> 
> Good luck with getting it removed, hopefully you'll have no problems or complications getting it removed :thumbup: and hopefully your AF comes soon!Click to expand...

I started taking fertilaid which is much the same as vitex and I am sure that thats what evened me out got af to come back. I am thinking about going back on it if af shows up this month. I only took it for the month because it is spendy


----------



## Sunnii

Yeah, FertilAid is basically Vitex + some extra ingredients but Vitex is much much cheaper than Fertilaid and does the exact same thing! :)


----------



## opalfruits

I had my Implanon removed today and it was nothing, Just a bit of a cut a poke around and she pulled it out, no biggie , nothing to be scared about :D yey


----------



## Sunnii

I told you it was nothing! Glad it went well.

Now, hoping your AF arrives soon and your cycles will be regular!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Thank goodness I found this!! I had my implant out yesterday, had some mild crampings but nothing has come from it yet, Ive started taking Angus castus to try and regulate my cycles as they were up to 56 day cycles before I had it put in!! Hopefully it will help! :dust: to you all x


----------



## opalfruits

Stevensmummyx said:


> Thank goodness I found this!! I had my implant out yesterday, had some mild crampings but nothing has come from it yet, Ive started taking Angus castus to try and regulate my cycles as they were up to 56 day cycles before I had it put in!! Hopefully it will help! :dust: to you all x

I had mine out yesterday and it is quite sore today which I did not expect at all, I'm quite active so I've bumped it and caught it on my files and folders and bag today a few times plus I have two butterfly stitches on it and I feel like they are pulling on it, also I've cried three times today, I feel crampy and my boobs hurt lol so all in all feeling a bit all over the place, how do you feel?


----------



## Stevensmummyx

My arm is still sore! Think it's Bruised and it's nippy I have to lie down funny at night so it doesn't hurt, an it felt like I had a dead arm for 2 days lol!! Yeah I've been cramping a bit and I'm feeling bloated but hey these things happen. The only good thing is that I don't feel as emotional a I was on the Implant! Hope your side effects calm down and your arm feels better soonx


----------



## opalfruits

yeah mine is nippy too :( yeah I'm sure it will only get better from here :)

wishing you well and hope your super fertile and catch quickly :)


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Lol I'm dreading taking my bandage off! (he said I've to keep it on a tad longer coz I'm a bleeder) not sure if he's hacked my arm :hehe: thanks opalfruits!! You too x


----------



## opalfruits

I'm very naughty I took the bandage off about 5 hours later and have just had the paper stitches on since and I want them off too, I hate dressings :<
I'm in SUCH moany mood today, do excuse me!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Ive noticed, and my oh has noticed a change in my emotions, I got really aggitated and angry on the implant! It's so good to finally feel so calm again lol!! I think the agnus castus I'm taking helps with mood swings! X


----------



## christinakay

ok it's been 5 wks now after implanon removal. NO period yet but im to scared to test because of receiving that one BFN. Right now just tired with some heartburn. but on a side note hope everyone is having a good day and gets thier BFP.:thumbup:


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Eeek i know how it feels waiting 5 weeks for the witch!! It's not nice at all! Why don't you wait another week and then test, you might get your BFP and if not then at least you know what's going on xx


----------



## TVG

Just thought I'd drop by and say that there is hope after Implanon! Got my :bfp: this month, cycle number 4 since removal! They were abit all over the place before (ranging from 21 to 26 days) I feel so blessed. 


Lots of :dust: to you all xx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

That's great!! Congrats and happy and healthy 9 months to you!! X


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Hey ladies how are you all :flower: question, did anyone have a withdrawal bleed after having their Implant out? Xx


----------



## opalfruits

I had mine out 6 days ago and I haven't had anything, just been emotional, but then it is an emotional time at the mo for us, umm I have gone right onto the oral mini pill though, so who knows what's going on? I had mine in for two years and after the initial bleed I had no cycle. we want to ttc end of august to sept so im thinking of stopping the mini pill in june? do you guys think thats enough time to let things get back to normal?


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I've had mines out for a week and nothing either, I've heard people do have withdrawal bleeds but I don't seem to be one of them, not sure about the mini pill but when I came off the pill I never had a regular cycle again after it, hope it's not the same for you hun xx


----------



## opalfruits

well I come of the mini pill when we tried for our daughter and it took 5 months but then at 6 weeks we miscarried, then we caught again 5 weeks later and had our daughter. But I have to say my periods were regular as clockwork on the mini pill and when I come off it it had normal 29day cycles and we tried for a girl so we only "b-danced" up to 3 days befor ovulation so I really dont know how fertile we are lol as our son (our first child) was due to NTNP :shrug: and we used contraception on and off all the time lol so I have no idea he he he I'm thinking to come off my pill in june and use condoms till we go on hols in end of aug :) I hope you get your AF soon -weird how you alway want something when it's gone ehh :rofl: x x x x thanks chick :hugs:


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Ahh your lucky lol when I came off the pill my cycles could be up to like cd 56! The amount of pregnancy tests I went through was unreal lol!! Aww that sounds like a plan, thanks hun! Xx


----------



## LilyLee

Hi ladies, thought I'd stop by this thread and see how you are going. On the topic of withdrawal bleeds, ive had mine out for 3 weeks now and not even a drop! Hoping to get a hang of my cycles soon. Love to you all xxx


----------



## Bergebabe

:hugs: hello ladies!!! No i didnt have a withdrawal bleed just af pretty much exactly 4 weeks after it was removed. have just had my next af exactly 28 days later so my cycle has gone back to super normal so far which is better than with the pill. bit disappointed to see the witch though, was hoping not to!! First month trying would be a little optimistic though. good luck to you all xxx


----------



## gavinsmom

Hello... I recently have had my implannon removed after 2 1/2 years... I am now ttc bby #2 but I do not know when I am ovulating because I have yet to have a period. I know it takes a while for it to be completey out of my system but prior to the implanon I never had a period because I breastfed for 18months then had it implanted. So my question is, am I fertile? Can I still ovulate without a period should I see my dr?


----------



## Sunnii

You need to ovulate to have a period. I would wait for first AF to arrive and try from then on. It takes a while for some woman for the hormones to settle down so you just have to wait. Get some FertilAid/Vitex too, helps with regulating them.


----------



## MzRowrow

Just popping in to see how everyone is doing. I see there are some more BFP's!! Congrats to those ladies. For the rest, don't stress it will happen. Know that you can ovulate anytime after removal of Implanon. I used OPK's as soon as I had it removed and that helped me to track my cycle as well as temping. That helped to know right away that I was ovulating each cycle but also let me know that my luteal phase had shortened. I think if you are wanting to know this info right away to use those methods. Also know that if you are ovulating regularly Vitex will mess up your cycle and throw ovulation off so if you are ovulating regularly don't use it. Good Luck to the rest of you and hope to see more BFP's real soon!


----------



## LilyLee

Hi implanon ladies, how is everyone going?
A quick update from me, so I got mine out at the end of Dec, then I thought ( based on cm) that I ov'd around 7th Jan, which is now over 3 weeks ago, but to date no AF, and tested yesterday and BFN. I know it cam take a while for things to go back but it is do frustrating not knowing where I'm at. I'm now suspecting that I haven't actually ov'd at all since I got it out. So have decided now to start using opks so if I'm yet to ov I will know when I am, or if AF arrives then at least I can start tracking from cd1. What a frustrating start to this ttc adventure!

How is everyone else going??


----------



## Sunnii

I got my AF after a 36 annouvlatory cycle, 5 day AF, gone now :D Waiting to O. Hopefully cycles will be regular like before! Still on Vitex as I believe that helped me bring on the period too. Will see what happens now :)


----------



## Lady_C

Evening all
I had my implant out in July and AF returned as expected a few weeks later. Since then I have been regular every 28 days or so.
We were NTNP till the last month or so and tbh didn't want to have to go down the route of ovulation tests but think it might be the only way.
If I'm having regular AFs, does that mean I'm fertile?
Thanks
Caroline


----------



## Sunnii

Having a period doesn't always mean you're ovulating. Do you notice EWCM every month? That's usually the most typical sign of ovulating. You'll have to use OPKs to test every month roughly when you think you're fertile, you won't know otherwise. Give it a shot this cycle if it's not too late. Unless there's something up though, you should be ovulating every month.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I've had my implant out for over 3 weeks now and no af so I'm gonna test this Saturday and will let you all know how I get on :) xx


----------



## LilyLee

Any news Stevensmummy? still no sign of anything for me! It's been almost 6 weeks now since removal :(


----------



## Ducki151

Hi all! 
So I'm definitely a newbie but would love to share and hear stories. 
We've just started trying and I had the implanon removed on the 2nd of Feb this year after 2 years and 3 months. 
I've had brown discharge from the day I got the implanon taken out and it's still going today. What does this mean? 
We would love an instant conception but I know that's not realistic lol
This will be baby number 2! 
Has any one else bled straight away like mine?


----------



## wishhope247

I too, like hearing all the stories. I'm due to have my Implanon out March 27th. I cannot wait to ttc again so I am completely annoyed at having to wait almost TWO MONTHS just to get the darned thing out. Said it was the soonest they could get me in..it will hopefully be my last visit to the practice as I plan to use a different ob this time. Around 2 years ago we weren't preventing and had a very early loss and then no luck so I'm worried I will have problems, we decided to put it off for awhile after that. This will be SO and I's first baby together and I have a 3 and 4 year old boys whom SO has made a wonderful father to. I conceived them rather easily so maybe last time was a fluke...fingers crossed!

How bad was the removal? My insertion was a cinch and I didn't feel it a bit, hoping the removal is just as easy since when i push on it I can literally see it poking my skin so it isn't lost thankfully! Either way it will be well worth it to have it out of there. I look forward to getting to know you ladies...I am a charting/opk QUEEN so I am excited to be officially trying again soon! :happydance:


----------



## Ducki151

Wow sorry to hear u have to wait so long :( 
I just went to my family doctor and booked it in for the same day lol
It's a quick thing, just a little local and then they take it out. 
I'm so impatient with things like this, must be so frustrating for u :( 

I wouldn't even know where to begin if I were to start charting everything... 
We're just going to go for it and hope lol


----------



## wishhope247

I'm not patient either, at all! I have babies on the brain so bad already that by the time I actually get the implant out and get AF back it's going to feel like I've been waiting forever. I am so jealous you got yours out the same day lol...Going for it and hoping is so much less stressful! I am a control freak and since it's something you can't control much its not a good thing..charting and opks will make you CRAZY after awhile, obsessing over it so much and all lol


----------



## Ducki151

Hahaha I totally agree with the obsessing! 
Every time I see someone pregnant and showing I grab my mans arm and say "see! I want to be like that!!" I think I'm driving him crazy. 
I've picked out prams and cots and everything :s 
Just a little too excited lol


----------



## Bergebabe

I had to wait about a month to have mine removed, was so annoying! I think some people get a withdrawal bleed or spotting and theyvsay to wait until after first af to start trying but i think just so they can do the dates etc


----------



## Ducki151

Ok then 
I hope this is withdrawal bleed and it stops today! Lol
Thanks :)


----------



## Bergebabe

Good luck duck!! I did read some women fell straight away in first cycle so fxedfor your bfp x am on cycle 3 after implant now and really hoping this is the one! My cycles are super on time and have been ovulating so def hasnt affected trying straight away x


----------



## LilyLee

Hi ladies, thought I'd update and let you know I got a positive opk last night, which is very exciting for me! Now almost 6 weeks since I had it removed and this is the first sign of anything happening! Still no AF but if I am ovulating at least j have an ETA of eith AF or a BFP :)

Welcome to the girls new to this crazy journey! Wishhope I can't believe you have to wait so long! Hoping your body goes back to normal quickly after removal xx


----------



## LilyLee

Hi ladies, thought I'd update and let you know I got a positive opk last night, which is very exciting for me! Now almost 6 weeks since I had it removed and this is the first sign of anything happening! Still no AF but if I am ovulating at least j have an ETA of eith AF or a BFP :)

Welcome to the girls new to this crazy journey! Wishhope I can't believe you have to wait so long! Hoping your body goes back to normal quickly after removal xx


----------



## Ducki151

Ok i feel a lil silly but im not really familiar with the acronyms used so i only half understood that :blush: 

but congrats on the positive! :thumbup:

ok, so rather than the bleeding stop today it has gotten heavier and is now redish in colour :sad2: so im thinking this is my period as i never got it when i had the implanon in.

back to the waiting game i guess...

how is everyone else going??


----------



## LilyLee

Sorry Ducki!! I just re-read what I wrote and it did look a bit acronym heavy :) just to clarify, opk stands for ovulation prediction kit and is a test to see if you LH hormone is surging which indicates that you're about to ovulate. AF stands for Aunt Flo (your period) and BFP is a big fat positive preg test :) so what I was saying is that it finally looks like I'm ovulating 6 weeks after my implant was removed, so in two weeks I should get my period or a positive preg test :)


----------



## lillichloe

Hi ladies, guess what??!!! :bfp: ahhhhh!!!!


----------



## Sunnii

Congratulations girly!! :D


----------



## Sunnii

Ducki, also, you should count cycle day 1 as the day you get a full flow bloody period. The brown discharge isn't AF.


----------



## Bergebabe

wow congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wishhope247

Congrats!!!


----------



## hopeithappens

hi everyone can i join you ladies plz? 

been on here for a while but only just found this thread, i had my implant removed on 16/09/11, had my 1st af 2 weeks later then got my bfp in nov which unfortunatly resulted in an early m/c, and no luck since then still waiting for my bfp :( 

im currently on cd 34 longest cycle ever still getting bfns, but ive had an on and off pain in my left ovary side since i miscarried which im now waiting for a scan to see if everything is as it should be (obv im fearing its not) which is why im thinking af hasnt turned up im currently 2 days late, testing again on thurs and regardless of result going to docs, keeping my fingers crossed for a late bfp


----------



## Ducki151

Congrats on ur BFP!!!!

OK so i have the longest withdrawal bleed ever! lol
still going :(


----------



## lillichloe

Thank you ladies I am over the moon!


----------



## LilyLee

Congrats lillichloe!


----------



## Ducki151

So i don't think its withdrawal bleed any more.. since it got heavier its alot more bloodier and well.... red not brown... hmmm help anyone?? :shrug:


----------



## Sunnii

Then the first day of the full flow is your Cycle Day 1 ;) Now - get through that witch and now it'll hopefully be a 2 week wait for O ;)


----------



## Ducki151

Please let that be true!! hahaha didnt get AF for the whole 2 year i had the implanon in and then I get it as soon as the damn thing is out! so don't miss it!! 
but happy to be on our way to baby number 2! lol

how is every one else going? 

i love going back and just reading through the older stories, i love the stories, they give me hope hehehe


----------



## Bergebabe

your a lucky ducky lol i got pretty much constant bleed the whole time i was on the implant, was terrible! good luck with your first month ttc - atleast now youre getting af out of the way you can keep an eye on your dates better etc xxx


----------



## Sunnii

Bergebabe said:


> your a lucky ducky lol i got pretty much constant bleed the whole time i was on the implant, was terrible! good luck with your first month ttc - atleast now youre getting af out of the way you can keep an eye on your dates better etc xxx


I was unlucky enough not to bleed non stop, but I just had brown CM for 6 years :dohh: I think it was worse than bleeding. It never stopped for a day, never :dohh:



Ducki151 said:


> Please let that be true!! hahaha didnt get AF for the whole 2 year i had the implanon in and then I get it as soon as the damn thing is out! so don't miss it!!
> but happy to be on our way to baby number 2! lol
> 
> how is every one else going?
> 
> i love going back and just reading through the older stories, i love the stories, they give me hope hehehe

It is true ;) IF it's a full flow - i.e you have to use tampons/pads then that's a full flow AF. First day like that is the first day of your AF. As long as it's red blood - it's AF. I hope it is AF and that you'll have regular cycles from now on and that you'll O! Good luck!! :D


On another note :D It's my first cycle off BC that we will be trying. I was waiting for AF which arrived after 36 days and now I'm starting to get watery/stretchy CM, slowly turning into EWCM. So yey! :happydance::happydance::happydance: We're trying for #1 so :happydance:


----------



## Ducki151

yay for EWCM! lol

So has anyone else gotten a BFP? i love hearing the news :happydance:


----------



## Karkey

Hey there everyone,
Im new to this so please bear with me.
I had my implanon removed on 18th Jan after almost 3 years. Everything was fine.....no AF while the implant was in BUT the last 2/3 months i was having irregular bleeding on and off, few days here n there. Went to Family planning clinic and they told me this is normal coming towards the end of time on implanon. Neways after a few weeks of getting AF unknowingly, I had it removed!!
Still havent had AF since having it removed and starting to get worried as im having sore (.)(.) n feeling crappy. Dont think im pregnant as ive been careful since removal as want to await the return of AF...but did DTD bout 2 days b4 removal unprotected.
Can any one put some light on this subject for me please...I dont know what to be thinking. 
Thank u in advance :)


----------



## Sunnii

Karkey said:


> Hey there everyone,
> Im new to this so please bear with me.
> I had my implanon removed on 18th Jan after almost 3 years. Everything was fine.....no AF while the implant was in BUT the last 2/3 months i was having irregular bleeding on and off, few days here n there. Went to Family planning clinic and they told me this is normal coming towards the end of time on implanon. Neways after a few weeks of getting AF unknowingly, I had it removed!!
> Still havent had AF since having it removed and starting to get worried as im having sore (.)(.) n feeling crappy. Dont think im pregnant as ive been careful since removal as want to await the return of AF...but did DTD bout 2 days b4 removal unprotected.
> Can any one put some light on this subject for me please...I dont know what to be thinking.
> Thank u in advance :)

After having the implant removed, you WILL get some pregnancy symptoms when in fact, you're not pregnant. You can test as it's been almost 4 weeks since then but I doubt its a BFP. You might be getting sore BBs as your AF might be approaching. You will start ovulating normally - or at least you should after your first AF. I would test now anyway, but I do doubt that it's a BFP. Are you gonna be TTC now?


----------



## lillichloe

Karkey said:


> Hey there everyone,
> Im new to this so please bear with me.
> I had my implanon removed on 18th Jan after almost 3 years. Everything was fine.....no AF while the implant was in BUT the last 2/3 months i was having irregular bleeding on and off, few days here n there. Went to Family planning clinic and they told me this is normal coming towards the end of time on implanon. Neways after a few weeks of getting AF unknowingly, I had it removed!!
> Still havent had AF since having it removed and starting to get worried as im having sore (.)(.) n feeling crappy. Dont think im pregnant as ive been careful since removal as want to await the return of AF...but did DTD bout 2 days b4 removal unprotected.
> Can any one put some light on this subject for me please...I dont know what to be thinking.
> Thank u in advance :)

While you can't rule out pregnancy completely for a few weeks after having implanon removed your body is trying to produce hormones on its own now and everything you feel feels like early pregnancy symptoms! for awhile ther I was sure I was pregnant but kept getting bfn on hpts. I was taking forever to get my period back so I started taking a supplement fertilaid and within two weeks of taking that I got my cycle back kept taking it for two months and my cycles stayed regular and 4 months after we started ttc I got my bfp about 7 months after having implanon out.


----------



## Karkey

lillichloe said:


> Karkey said:
> 
> 
> Hey there everyone,
> Im new to this so please bear with me.
> I had my implanon removed on 18th Jan after almost 3 years. Everything was fine.....no AF while the implant was in BUT the last 2/3 months i was having irregular bleeding on and off, few days here n there. Went to Family planning clinic and they told me this is normal coming towards the end of time on implanon. Neways after a few weeks of getting AF unknowingly, I had it removed!!
> Still havent had AF since having it removed and starting to get worried as im having sore (.)(.) n feeling crappy. Dont think im pregnant as ive been careful since removal as want to await the return of AF...but did DTD bout 2 days b4 removal unprotected.
> Can any one put some light on this subject for me please...I dont know what to be thinking.
> Thank u in advance :)
> 
> While you can't rule out pregnancy completely for a few weeks after having implanon removed your body is trying to produce hormones on its own now and everything you feel feels like early pregnancy symptoms! for awhile ther I was sure I was pregnant but kept getting bfn on hpts. I was taking forever to get my period back so I started taking a supplement fertilaid and within two weeks of taking that I got my cycle back kept taking it for two months and my cycles stayed regular and 4 months after we started ttc I got my bfp about 7 months after having implanon out.Click to expand...

Thank u hun, u have put my mind at some ease for now......I will just await my visit from AF and hope it wont be too long. I will keep u posted!!!


----------



## hayleybaby

Hi Everyone! Wow just spent over an hour reading these posts! It's helped a lot as I've been reading all sorts on the net. 

Implant removed 16/12/2011
1st AF 27/1/2012

Had implant in for 5yrs 6mths in total and no bleeding whatsoever!

So day one of my cycle is the first day of my last period yes??

And whats the best way to work out when I'm ovulating??

Started TTC beginning of Feb 2012

Congratulations to all who have conceived 

Hayley x


----------



## Sunnii

Heylo Hayley! Glad to hear you got your AF. Easiest way to see whether you're in your fertile window is CM. If its watery/stretchy/becoming clear and stretchy then you're fertile. That can be confirmed with OPK and temping. Probably too late now. My last AF arrived on the 26/01 and I O'vd on the 11/02 so if you have a 30+/- day cycle, you should be ovulating roughly around now. Ovulation occurs roughly two weeks before your next period is due. Depending on your LP (the time between O and AF which perfectly should be between 12 and 16 days - for most people I know and myself!)


----------



## hayleybaby

Thanks for that Sunni... I used an ovulation calender and used info from that as I have no idea about how long my cycle is or anything!! Maybe if I wait till my next AF, will that be how long my cycle is?? Its so confusing Sorry for all the questions x


----------



## Sunnii

Just go with what your last cycle was counting implant removal day as CD1 :) It's what I was going with and it turned out roughly the same, I will have a shorter cycle this time probably but it should give you a rough idea :D


----------



## Karkey

Hey again :)
I posted earlier and I just want to know......
Do you count the day of implanon removal as day 1 of your cycle???
If so I had mine removed 18th Jan and before I had it in I was a 28 day cycle to the day!!
So im guessing dat tomorrow would be my 28th day and I should hope to see AF sometime within the next few days??
Sorry for all the questions only I have myself all confused and in a mess......U would think id know a lot of these things being a mother of 4.........But this is my second implanon (had first bout 6 years ago with break in between) and AF returned immediately after the first time round.
So do I start counting days from implanon removal date or wait til AF comes to visit me? :)


----------



## Sunnii

You count the days from 1st implanon until your first AF as cycle one and base the second cycle on that.


----------



## lillichloe

Karkey said:


> Hey again :)
> I posted earlier and I just want to know......
> Do you count the day of implanon removal as day 1 of your cycle???
> If so I had mine removed 18th Jan and before I had it in I was a 28 day cycle to the day!!
> So im guessing dat tomorrow would be my 28th day and I should hope to see AF sometime within the next few days??
> Sorry for all the questions only I have myself all confused and in a mess......U would think id know a lot of these things being a mother of 4.........But this is my second implanon (had first bout 6 years ago with break in between) and AF returned immediately after the first time round.
> So do I start counting days from implanon removal date or wait til AF comes to visit me? :)

it could take longer than usual to get your af. I had no bleeding while on it for 3 years and after several weeks of no af i took a supplement to help it was I would say 6 to 8 weeks till I got my first cycle but I was a regular 28 days my last two cycles were 27 which is still fairly regular


----------



## Karkey

Ah dats great girls, I think ill just keep myself on track n wait for AF to come visit :) 
Ill count the days neway as it will give me something to occupy myself with.


----------



## Preciousone

Hello I'm new to all this and really would like some advice.

I had my implant (implanon) removed 17th January 2011 and to date still no AF im trying for a baby and this is my first time. I have taken several tests but all negative so far, the ovulating tests say the same however i read somewhere that i had symptoms of ovulating 2 weeks ago. 

I'm so confused and im trying not to worry to much about it, I really want my AF and to get things back to normal.

Can any one help or give me some advice? 

Thank you xx


----------



## Bergebabe

hi there

please dont panic, all sounds quite normal so far. it took me 33 days to get first af after implant removed and then since then my cycle has been like clockwork. 

i did start taking evening primrose oil tablets about 3 weeks after implant was removed to get my cycles back on track - maybe you coudl try this? im not rue if it worked or not but i did get af quite soon after taking them. 

also, the first month after impolant was removed (before my first period) i had major pregnancy symptoms, i took a few tests too. i think your body takes a while to adjust to the change in hormones so bear with it, it will get there xxx


----------



## Preciousone

Hi there thank you for your feedback i really appreciate this. I will order the primrose now ;)
My Dr said to take Folic acid straight away which i have been doing ;) fingers crossed AF arrives soon ;)

Thanks again x


----------



## hayleybaby

Hey Preciousone ! I was worrying like mad. I'd had the implant for almost 6years and it took almost 6weeks to get my first AF I had it removed 16/12/11... Though everyones different from what I've read most people get there first AF within 3months after implant removal. Sure it will come in time x


----------



## lillichloe

It does take time. I think every one of us worried over it. I did take supplements too to get my af back I took fertilaid for 2 months about 2 weeks after taking it my cycle came back. again could be coincidence idk


----------



## gavinsmom

Hello ladies I'm new to this whole site...n I love it... I jus recently had my implant removed 4 weeks ago...on valentines day I took 4 hompe pregnancy tests and all came bacck POSITIVE!! :] I was sooo happy and then 2 days later I began spotting...which then got heavier as the day went on ...I got scared so went to the er and they did urine and blood tests that both came back negative!! :[ idk wat could have caused the false positives! :[ but I'm not giving up hope... jus wanted to share it with someone maybe someone else has experienced this or may have an answer as to what happened! Thanx :]


----------



## lillichloe

It sounds like you may have had a "chemical pregnancy" where an egg is fertilized starts to implant but doesn't. Good news is you did conceived so you know you and dhs bodies are working your BFP is likely just around the corner.


----------



## Sunnii

First month BFP! :D YEY! I got my first positive yesterday, 9DPO, a faint one and a little darker one today, 10DPO :D Here's a picture! :D 

https://img687.imageshack.us/img687/3005/img2005ql.jpg


----------



## bbear690

yay :) congratulations hun xxx

waiting for my post then i will be poas today and if its negative will go by second bleed on the 7th march 


hope i am seeing lines like yours soon xx


----------



## Karkey

Just to update girls, I had my implant removed on 18th January and was panicking about my AF not returning. BUT...... She arrived last night :) 4 weeks and 5 days after removal so toady im a happy camper :)
So just another quick question........do i count last night as day 1 of my cycle or today as day 1 of my cycle, just so I know im returning to a normal 28 day cycle( which i was prior to having implanon 3 years ago), then as soon as im happy my cycle is back to normal....we can TTC no. 5 :) :) :)


----------



## Bergebabe

hiya - i think it depends on how your period was yesterday whether you count it. if it was just spotting you dont, if it was red rather than brown and enough so you needed protection then you should. thats what ive been led to believe anyway x


----------



## Ducki151

Hi girls
Been awhile so I thought I would update, 
Partner and I have been BDing every second night to get this baby going so hoping to test at the end of the month and finding a BFP! lol 
Congrats on the BFP Sunnii!! 
Hoping to be seeing the double lines on the 28th! Lol


----------



## Sunnii

Thank you and best of luck xx


----------



## lillichloe

Congrats sunnii :happydance:


----------



## Sunnii

Thank you!!! :happydance:


----------



## Bergebabe

ooh missed that!!! congratulations sunnii xxx


----------



## Sunnii

Thank you Bergebabe :happydance:


----------



## MrsDavo

Hi Ladies, 

It's been a while since I updated! 

My cycles kept getting more regular, and I had a 28 day cycle, then a 35 day cycle in January. I was 3 days late on Saturday according to my period tracker so I thought what the hell, I will do a IC test. Well blow me it was 2 pink lines within 30 seconds!! 

I was shaking like a leaf, did a FRER and then a clearblue digi conception and its said 2-3, which is bang on with my tracker. I ovulated between the 6th and 8th of Febraury. 

So after getting Implanon out on the 24th of January 2011, I finally got my BFP on the 25th of February 2012!! Yay!!!


----------



## Preciousone

YAY I've had my first AF fingers crossed this is my body returning to normal ;D

Implanon removed 17th January 2012 1st AF 25th Feb 2012 ;D


----------



## Sunnii

Congratulations!!


----------



## dangermouse87

hey guys...new to all this!!
i had my implant removed on the 23/2/12 so im coming upto day 5! me and OH dtd few days before implant was due out and again on the 3rd night of being out (last night) iv not had a withdraw bleed yet and i dont have a clue what my cycle is as i have PCOS. doctor gave me folic acid and started taking the day of implant removal on the slim chance i get caught early....how long would you wait if no bleed to do a test? as i said im new to all this dont have a clue lol...i had a miss at 6 weeks gone in 2009 had implant in the week after. we now think the time to try any advice would be great :D cxx


----------



## lillichloe

MrsDavo said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> It's been a while since I updated!
> 
> My cycles kept getting more regular, and I had a 28 day cycle, then a 35 day cycle in January. I was 3 days late on Saturday according to my period tracker so I thought what the hell, I will do a IC test. Well blow me it was 2 pink lines within 30 seconds!!
> 
> I was shaking like a leaf, did a FRER and then a clearblue digi conception and its said 2-3, which is bang on with my tracker. I ovulated between the 6th and 8th of Febraury.
> 
> So after getting Implanon out on the 24th of January 2011, I finally got my BFP on the 25th of February 2012!! Yay!!!

Yay!! congrats!!


----------



## lillichloe

dangermouse87 said:


> hey guys...new to all this!!
> i had my implant removed on the 23/2/12 so im coming upto day 5! me and OH dtd few days before implant was due out and again on the 3rd night of being out (last night) iv not had a withdraw bleed yet and i dont have a clue what my cycle is as i have PCOS. doctor gave me folic acid and started taking the day of implant removal on the slim chance i get caught early....how long would you wait if no bleed to do a test? as i said im new to all this dont have a clue lol...i had a miss at 6 weeks gone in 2009 had implant in the week after. we now think the time to try any advice would be great :D cxx

It took me about two months to get my cycle back with the help of fertilaid supplement after 6wks. you never know you could have been one of the super lucky ones. I'd give it at least 4wks.


----------



## dangermouse87

lillichloe said:


> dangermouse87 said:
> 
> 
> hey guys...new to all this!!
> i had my implant removed on the 23/2/12 so im coming upto day 5! me and OH dtd few days before implant was due out and again on the 3rd night of being out (last night) iv not had a withdraw bleed yet and i dont have a clue what my cycle is as i have PCOS. doctor gave me folic acid and started taking the day of implant removal on the slim chance i get caught early....how long would you wait if no bleed to do a test? as i said im new to all this dont have a clue lol...i had a miss at 6 weeks gone in 2009 had implant in the week after. we now think the time to try any advice would be great :D cxx
> 
> It took me about two months to get my cycle back with the help of fertilaid supplement after 6wks. you never know you could have been one of the super lucky ones. I'd give it at least 4wks.Click to expand...

Thanks hun i dont have a clue :dohh: lol. just wait and see eh, things will happen when they happen :D xx


----------



## Sunnii

I got my first AF exactly 36 days after the having the implant removed and got pregnant that first cycle, so don't worry and good luck!


----------



## mommy247

Hi everyone! :howdy: I'm new to BnB!! I am nervous but excited because this Friday 3/2/12 I am officially getting my implanon removed! Its been 4 years since I had my first child in 2008. I had my first implanon put in 2008 and in 2011 I had it removed and put a new one right in. So its been a year on the second one. Hopefully the fact that I have been on it for so long doesn't give me a long time TTC :( I have been trying to :sex: everyday before i get it taken out hoping it somehow helps. How long did it take some of u?! I just really need some advice and support! :friends:


----------



## Karkey

mommy247 said:


> Hi everyone! :howdy: I'm new to BnB!! I am nervous but excited because this Friday 3/2/12 I am officially getting my implanon removed! Its been 4 years since I had my first child in 2008. I had my first implanon put in 2008 and in 2011 I had it removed and put a new one right in. So its been a year on the second one. Hopefully the fact that I have been on it for so long doesn't give me a long time TTC :( I have been trying to :sex: everyday before i get it taken out hoping it somehow helps. How long did it take some of u?! I just really need some advice and support! :friends:

Hey there :)
I had my Implanon removed and it took me 4 weeks and 5 days for my AF to return. Some people are lucky and get a BFP straight away, but from what ive both read and heard, your better off waiting til your AF returns to normal as otherwise your likely to have a chemical pregnancy :( as the lining of your womb has not built up sufficiently to accept a fertilised egg. 

Its entirely up to yourself what you wish to do, but my advice would be to wait to have the best chance possible. But if it happens before hand best of luck to you :) 

Sending some babydust your way :dust:


----------



## dangermouse87

hey..well day 5 and still no withdraw bleed :-( loads of cramping and wind tho, did any of you guys not have a withdraw bleed and go straight to af?? was so strange 2day was on the bus and a new born baby was crying my stomach started cramping like hell!!! was nearly rolling on bus floor lol. xx


----------



## mommy247

Karkey said:


> mommy247 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! :howdy: I'm new to BnB!! I am nervous but excited because this Friday 3/2/12 I am officially getting my implanon removed! Its been 4 years since I had my first child in 2008. I had my first implanon put in 2008 and in 2011 I had it removed and put a new one right in. So its been a year on the second one. Hopefully the fact that I have been on it for so long doesn't give me a long time TTC :( I have been trying to :sex: everyday before i get it taken out hoping it somehow helps. How long did it take some of u?! I just really need some advice and support! :friends:
> 
> Hey there :)
> I had my Implanon removed and it took me 4 weeks and 5 days for my AF to return. Some people are lucky and get a BFP straight away, but from what ive both read and heard, your better off waiting til your AF returns to normal as otherwise your likely to have a chemical pregnancy :( as the lining of your womb has not built up sufficiently to accept a fertilised egg.
> 
> Its entirely up to yourself what you wish to do, but my advice would be to wait to have the best chance possible. But if it happens before hand best of luck to you :)
> 
> Sending some babydust your way :dust:Click to expand...


I never knew about chemical pregnancies! I want a normal pregnancy and i think i will wait for my first... I don't think my fiance would like to wait:brat: tho :( but im sure if i explain he will be more than fine waiting. :thumbup:


----------



## Karkey

Neither did I to be honest until I started reading up about the different things id been reading about on here. And my personal opinion for myself is that Id rather not have the positive pregnancy test and feel all excited, and then to start my AF and realise that id lost out to a chemical pregnancy. For myself I wanted to wait til my AF came back, and I knew my body had returned to normal first. Now im having lots of fun trying!!! :)

But then again there is people on here that have gotten the positive test before AF returned and things were fine. I think its entirely up to yourself. I just wouldn't be announcing it to everyone if you want to go that way until your fully sure that its viable.
Again, thats just my personal opinion. :)


----------



## mommy247

Im not going to announce my pregnancy until im 3 months pregnant. First because i want to be sure and second because i dont know how others would react... My mother saw my struggle with my first so she thinks i shouldnt have another but i just got a good job and its been 4 years! Things are GREAT! :) and my son is dying for me to be a big brother :) ... so ill be sharing this journey with u all... and u will ALL be the FIRST to know :) im surprising my fiance as well lol he really wants another child <3 . Thanks for all your help and support :)


----------



## mommy247

** i meant to say until i know what im having :)


----------



## hayleybaby

Help!! Don't know what's going on atm..had implant out 16/17Dec first af 26/27Jan and now nothing..feel so sick, and tired but 3 negative tests. Was on the implant for over 5 and a half years and have no idea how long my cycles are or when to start counting! I was pretty regular before the implant and from what I remember always due af around the same time...feel so useless se I don't know what's going on :'(

On a more positive note congratulations Sunnii lovely news :)


----------



## Sunnii

I think you might be on of the unlucky girls with super irregular cycles if you still hadn't had your AF or you're gonna have very long cycles. Do you know whether you ovulated this cycle at all? Via OPKs, EWCM, anything? IF you ovulated, you could possibly be in the two week wait, so you should keep testing. It might be that you're gonna have irregular, long cycles in which case I'd advise taking angus castus or fertilaid to help bring on & regulate your periods. I used it at first when I had my implant removed, I did ovulate my first actual cycle too. Best of luck, I hope you either get a BFP or AF shows soon! :)

& Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## lillichloe

I really liked fertilaid it helped me. I never tried just angus castus but I know it's an ingredient in fertilaid


----------



## Sunnii

lillichloe, heylo!
How are you feeling symptom wise? :D


----------



## lillichloe

Oh I've got ms I get sick a few times a day and am pretty nauseous the rest of the time. And I'm ready for bed by 7. I wish it was realistic to go to bed then lol. 
How are you doing?


----------



## mommy247

Well tomorrow was my official removal date... but .... now I may have to reschedule :( ... My fiance, son, and I got into a pretty bad car accident. They are both 100% ok! I'm the one with scrapes, bruises, pain, and a swollen face. So he wants to wait until he gets a new car. He wouldnt like missing any of my baby appointments. Im still thinking if I should just take it out and use condoms until that happens. But since we had sex 3 days ago I'm scared I might just get pregnant when I get it taken out...


----------



## lillichloe

That would be a very very slim possibility. You would pretty much have to ovulate with in hours of the removal. And it can take weeks sometimes even months to get your cycle back. I'm do sorry you were in an accident I hope you recover quickly.


----------



## Sunnii

lillichloe said:


> Oh I've got ms I get sick a few times a day and am pretty nauseous the rest of the time. And I'm ready for bed by 7. I wish it was realistic to go to bed then lol.
> How are you doing?

I'm allright, not having so much MS but back pain, I was in tears three times now. The back pain is almost unbearable, so I end up taking paracetamol to relieve some of the pain.

Have you had a first scan yet?:D


----------



## lillichloe

No. With my DD I didn't get a scan till 20 weeks so I am guessing it'll be the same this time. But I am dying to see that my little bean is ok.


----------



## Sunnii

Ah :( :hugs:

I've got my first scan at 7 weeks! Pretty excited :D


----------



## mommy247

Hey everyone. So i thought my date for removal was this past friday but it wa actually i APRIL!!! LOL but its good i went in because Monday i am getting my implanon removed instead of in april!! I hope we get pregnant soon. So much bad things have happened this week besides the car accident. My fiances cousin passed away. She was murdered :( ... i just really hope to get prego soon... we all need some good news...


----------



## Sunnii

Mommy, I'm so sorry you're having such a bad time with everything :hugs: :hugs:

I hope things start to look up for you soon and you'll get your lovely BFP! :)


----------



## mommy247

I just got my implanon removed a few minutes ago! :) I'm excited but nervous!! I asked for bc pills just incase I decide to wait another month or two to ttc. My arm is a bit numb but it isn't bad.


----------



## Sunnii

Well done! :D I hope it wasn't too bad for you! I fainted during my removal :haha: but I can't see any blood, or I'm out :rofl:

Anyway, I got my midwife appointment finally on Tuesday next week! After 3 doctor appointments, blood tests & very good results, onto midwife I go now :D


----------



## mommy247

It wasn't bad except it took the doc and hour to get to me .. the removal took about 30 min! The longest one ever. Last time it only took me like 10 min... well so far my arm hurts and I have tiny cramps.

Well anyway... yay midwife for u :)


----------



## mommy247

Btw I'm going to start a TTC journal! Ill let everyone know when I start it ;)


----------



## mommy247

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/899648-ttc-2-after-implanon-removal-day-1-bfp.html


----------



## Ducki151

Been awhile since I posted so I thought I would update 
Wish I could say something positive but sadly no :(
I've taken countless hpt's and one blood test all say negative
I feel positive I'm pregnant but I guess the tests say otherwise. 
This would be our 2nd bub if I were lol 
Just to rehash I had implanon taken out on the 2/2/12 had withdrawal on 3/2/12 which turned into AF about 5/2/12 which lasted 4 days 
We bd'd every second day and I am now on day 35 of my cycle
I guess I'm just being impatient and wanting a bubba much more now 
I've decided not to do anymore testing until end of the month or even until next month as I'm sick of seeing the BFN :( Unless of course AF Comes before that then I wouldn't need to test. 
Sorry for thebig post... Just needed to release :( 

Hope everyone else is having better luck than me! 

Baby dust to all 
Xx


----------



## Sunnii

I miscarried yesterday..


----------



## Ducki151

Sunnii I'm so sorry to hear that. 

Xxx


----------



## Sunnii

Thank you :hugs:

Back to TTCing straight away though. Super prepared too. Ordered 50 OPKs & 50 pregnancy tests along with a big tub of preseed yesterday evening. Gonna get the rest of baby TTC shopping on Tuesday - grapefruit juice, pomegrante juice, sunflower seeds, omega3, vitamin C, might try temping again if its not too stressful for me. I'm even more prepared this time than I was the first month. I'm still taking prenatals & back on agnus castus today too.


----------



## Ducki151

Great to hear ur straight back on the horse... So to say ;) 
Excuse my naivety but what do the juices do?


----------



## gayle1981

Hi...
I havent been on here for a while. But thought i would just update you all.

I had my Implanon Implant removed at the end of November 2011. We started TTC in January 2012 and i conceived in February!

I am in shock that it has happened so quickly.... but we are so pleased.

I used Ovulation sticks, and didnt get a positive until CD 26 of a usual 29 day cycle. But i BD every day i had the positive, and sure enough i got a strong positive 12 DPO!!

xxx


----------



## hayleybaby

Sorry to hear that sad news Sunnii x

&& Congratulations Gayle!! 

I've still had no af but just not thinking about Bfp!..when it happens it happens :) Saw the Doc last Thursday, he says that as the tests said negative I'm probably not pregnant but has sent me for a blood test 2mrw and he wants to see me again at the end of the month if still no af! still feeling sick though :/ x


----------



## MzRowrow

Sunnii said:


> I miscarried yesterday..

I'm so sorry sweetie. I sadly miscarried last month myself. It's a pain I am still dealing with. Hugs to you and I hope you can find comfort and strength during this time and know that you are not alone.


----------



## Bergebabe

im so sorry to hear that sunnii, but glad you are getting right back in there - im sure you will have a sticky bean in no time xxxxxxxxxxxx

i got my bfp at the weekend 4 months after having the implant removed, i hope its a sticky one!


----------



## gavinsmom

I'm soooooo bummed sum1 please sprinkle me with bby dust!
I had my implant removed 1-19-12 and got a pos hpt 2-13-12 but then AF 2days later :( they said it was a chemical pregnancy...I been trying since and jus got my AF for the month of march! Idk how I'm not preg yet!!! :[[


----------



## mommy247

Did a pregnancy test on Monday using a walmart cheapy and got a :bfn: :(

I have 3 more tests... ill be testing every Friday until I get pregnant. 

Wish u all luck!!


----------



## hayleybaby

Bergebabe said:


> im so sorry to hear that sunnii, but glad you are getting right back in there - im sure you will have a sticky bean in no time xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> i got my bfp at the weekend 4 months after having the implant removed, i hope its a sticky one!

Congratulations !!.how long were.you on the implant for??.x


----------



## Bergebabe

Thank you hayley, only about 6 months i think, i hated it!


----------



## BellasMom2010

Here is a question for you ladies
I got my implanon removed on February 28th of this year and I never had any withdrawal bleeding is this normal? I am hoping to conceive fairly soon but I cannot get in to the timing and being perfect at getting pregnant... me and my husband have been having sex 2-3x a week and I have done the feet in the air thing and all I just not sure I just started to get cramping this morning so I am not sure if this is a period or something else.. Any help would be appreciated.. :)


----------



## mommy247

Hey bellasmom!

I had my implanon removed on the fifth of this month. Got spotting 3 days later for about four days. I am having those killer cramps now just like u. Its been 2 days with cramps that keep getting worse. Have u taken a pregnancy test yet?


----------



## Bergebabe

Hello ladies! I had my implant removed on 18th nov, got no withdrawal bleed but first af on 23 dec. then got my bfp on 10 march so 3 months after first af. Hope this helps x


----------



## hopeithappens

congrats bergebabe :happydance:

i had my implant removed sept 16th had no withdrawal bleed but proper af 2weeks later got a bfp in nov unfortunatly had an early m/c at 4wks 5days started ttc again straightaway and got another bfp 8th march and so far so good, fingers crossed, :dust: to you all


----------



## BellasMom2010

I have taken a test but it came up Negative.. and I have no idea what this bfp and other lingo means... could someone fill me in please? Thanks I am not sure I got one day of spotting and that was it I havent had period or anything.. but the tests say negative.. SO I am hoping for the best.. Oh I just saw the smiley and I get it now.. lol :bfn: lol


----------



## Bergebabe

Bfp - bug fat positive test

Af - period (aunt flow)

Its quite common to get pregnancy symtoms when first getting implant removed but dont worry as soon as you have first period u shud get back to normalvery quickly. Its not unheard of to get bfp in first month but sometimes easier if u wait for ur period so u can work out dates etc 

Good luck xxx


----------



## Ducki151

Just got my BFP! and by sheer coincidence I have a doctors appointment booked for today!! Woo hoo!!!! :) :) :)


----------



## lillichloe

Congrats ducki!!


----------



## Ducki151

Thank u!! We're so excited!! I was stressing cos I thought BFP would never come. 
I got into the 50's with my cycle days lol but hadnt tested since the 15th


----------



## hayleybaby

Still no AF for me and a negative blood test! Did anyone have 2 implants?? I had mine for over 5years...maybe it's just gonna take some time for my cycles to work themselves out :(


----------



## lillichloe

I just had the one but I had it the full three years. I used fertilaid to get my period back I went two months after I got it out with no period started taking fertilaid and two weeks later got AF. ( only took fertilaid for 2 months)We got our BFP on cycle # 4 and 6 months after implanon removal.


----------



## mommy247

I had two implants. 4 years with implanon. I had it removed 3/5/12 got withdrawal spotting 3 days later for 3-4 days. Thought I was pregnant after all that so I tested one week straight got bfn and kept testing every week. Today I bought two tests and took one bfn... about an hour ago AF decided to show! Its been 3 weeks and 3 days ago.


----------



## hayleybaby

AF has shown her ugly face today, Hopefully my cycles will become more regular in the coming months...Thanks for your help ladies x


----------



## mommy247

Is this ur first af after removal?


----------



## hayleybaby

No I had my first AF 6weeks after removal about the 27th Jan..then this one, so maybe I skipped a month?? I dunno I'm relieved just to have one or the other (bfp/AF) :)


----------



## mommy247

Yeah! Agreed! :thumbup:


----------



## casann

Hi girls . I had my inplant out on the 2nd of the month and since then i have had continuous bleeding with cramps . Is this normal ? Also (sorrry to much information )i've been having alot of cervical mucus the past day or two and it is thick and stringy and clear which confuses me as i read this could mean i am fertile . Does this mean i can probably still concieve whilst bleeding or not . Hasanyone else had simular problem as the prolonged bleeding ? Thanks


----------



## Ducki151

I had my implanon taken out on the 2nd of Feb and had continuous bleeding from the 3rd of Feb to about the 12th of Feb so it seemed pretty ok for me to be bleeding that long. I took it that my body was getting back to normal pretty quick as I got my BFP in March and I am now 6 weeks pregnant :)
Just wait it out hun and you'll be good to go next month ;)


----------



## Lillyl

Hi ladies i am new to this, but have read many of the posts, been with my partner for just over 7years now, got my implant removed on the 12th of april, had the implant for roughly 2years and 8months was on the pill before this for 2years, want to ttc now, i got my period on the 11th april day before removal!! Lasted for 5 days really light period,I usually knew when my period was coming as id get really really sore breast, when do you think id be ovaulating, do you think i should use protection for a couple of months?


----------



## gavinsmom

Okay so I'm confused! I had sex on ovulation day (march 24) but got my period the following week 1day late... I took a HPT and it was neg :( I'm wondering if maybe it was just too soon to test...can I still be pregnant if I am I'd be about 4-5 weeks now...my next period is supposed to be in 4days im reallllllly hoping I'm pg!!! I don't really have any symptoms aside from feeling tired but my gut seems bloated looking... Hellp thanks in advance :)


----------



## lillichloe

If you had a regular period probably not. Maybe you caught it this time around though!


----------



## BellasMom2010

I removed my implanon at home on February 27,2012 and 2 days later I got a slight pink once that day and nothing else since then but every test I have taken has been bfn. Also havent had af at all.. I am wondering if something is wrong. how long does it usually take for your body to come back after u remove the implanon? I had had mine in for 14 months. Any help woild be appreciated.


----------



## mommy247

Did you remove the implanon yourself?


----------



## BellasMom2010

mommy247 said:


> Did you remove the implanon yourself?

Yes. It was simple and sterile. And has healed just like anyone who has gotten it removed. :)


----------



## lillichloe

I didn't have a cycle while on implanon it took me two months to get it back after 6 ish weeks I starred taking fertilaid which I think is what helped my body to start cycling again.


----------



## mommy247

BellasMom2010 said:


> mommy247 said:
> 
> 
> Did you remove the implanon yourself?
> 
> Yes. It was simple and sterile. And has healed just like anyone who has gotten it removed. :)Click to expand...

oh wow! My DF wanted to take mine out. I was like "OHHH NOO!!" you can wait a month lol

I am surprised u havent hade your af. I had mine removed on the 5th of march and had my first af march 29th. I just got second one today. I know some people have taken 3 months to get theirs. Did u always have your AF while on implanon?


----------



## Lillyl

I took my implant out on the 17th agust, AF come on the 16th lasted for 4days or so had a day break then she appeared again:growlmad: on 24th for another 2days, but now i just have bad period pains with out the period is this normal guy? Should i be worried......


----------



## Lillyl

I ment april... Lol


----------



## FoxieMae

To everyone TTC after the Implanon, I was told that it is better to wait at least 5-7 weeks before testing, but who knows. I have to test today because tomorrow I am getting two wisdom teeth pulled and I don't want to be pregnant and be put under like that, but it is good timing for me it is like 6 weeks or so since I got off of mine. And since then I have had headaches, night sweets that wake my man up, weight gain(FINALLY) throughout the years of different birthcontrols I went from a healthy 160ish at 5'4" to a meager 115 with 5lbs of flucuation either way. I can very HAPPILY say I am gaining weight!!! But also I have been breaking out, but it is just acne, and my man still loves me and now at this point in my life I can say that my BAD acne isn't that much of a bother, but I probably wont be going anywhere in my bikini any time soon. Oh, me and my man have had sex A LOT! almost everyday and sometimes multiple times a day. What can I say we are both nimphos :D

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE TTC AFTER THE IMPLANON WREAKED HAVIC ON OUR BODIES!!!


----------



## Lillyl

Gud luck foxiemae let us no how you get on, how long did it take you to get your first af?


----------



## beachtownmama

I had Implanon inserted 6 Weeks PP in June 2011. Had Implanon removed April 10, 2012. I had 3 days of break through bleeding two days after removal. Me and DH have bean dtd at least there times a week since. I had bleeding every other week while on Implanon. Took a HPT last week and got a BFN. This week I have AF type symptoms mixed with pg symptoms but.nothing yet. Been cramping (mostly near my right ovary), extremely sore boobs, worn out, constant headache, strong sense of smell, and had a.few times where food made me feel.sick.

When did most of you fall pg or get af? I thought as often as I was bleeding on implanon, I would have had AF by now...


----------



## Lillyl

beachtownmama said:


> I had Implanon inserted 6 Weeks PP in June 2011. Had Implanon removed April 10, 2012. I had 3 days of break through bleeding two days after removal. Me and DH have bean dtd at least there times a week since. I had bleeding every other week while on Implanon. Took a HPT last week and got a BFN. This week I have AF type symptoms mixed with pg symptoms but.nothing yet. Been cramping (mostly near my right ovary), extremely sore boobs, worn out, constant headache, strong sense of smell, and had a.few times where food made me feel.sick.
> 
> When did most of you fall pg or get af? I thought as often as I was bleeding on implanon, I would have had AF by now...


I also thought i would have a period bcuz when i was on the implant i would have a period that lasted for 2 weeks long and then have a 2 week break and thisis what my month would be like continously so im really not sure:nope:


----------



## beachtownmama

So frustrating! I'm hopeful that it's coming. My right ovary has been getting.twinges of stabbing like pains...


----------



## Lillyl

I get those pains also, its weird bcuz i got a period that lasted for 2weeks and off 4 2weeks and that is how my months were, so now that ive had the implant removed i would have had a AF by now


----------



## mommy247

hi everyone i need some help! Yesterday at work i couldnt even stand for more than a half hour without having to sit for five minutes. I am a jewlery consultant so I HAVE TO stay up all day. I have never felt like that EVER! It hurt so bad i was complaining to my co worker who is also my friend about it and i couldnt take it. He saw the pain i was in and suggested i see a doctor but i refused since i know it would be for something dumb like the doctor saying its just cramping and just hand me some perks like a dummy and kick me out the door which has happened way to many times, mind u im allergic to perks. The pain was only on my lower back all the way to my hips. The pain subsided after a few hours of torture :haha: Now today while at work I started getting really bad ovulation type pains on my left side and I have been gassy. Even when i touch it lightly it hurts. If these are ovulation pains then that means last month i didnt ovulate because this didnt happen last month. I want to know what u guys think about this... is this O pain or early pregnancy symptoms? Im suppose to O on the 11th and i am in my fertile period but maybe i am having my O early or these are pains preparing me for O? I am going to BD today regardless but when should i O when i have these types of pain? 

Sorry for all this but this is my first tim trying... with my first child i was young and its something that happened the very first time so this is new to me.


----------



## Lillyl

Have you taken a pg test


----------



## mommy247

No I havent taken one. Im CD14... I was going to take one next week.


----------



## Lillyl

Ohhh ok, i took one todai i didnt get my hopes up as i new it was way to early but my calculations tell me the way i was when i had the implant i should have had af by now, i want to be regular so i can get can pregnant already


----------



## lillichloe

Mommy247 it's sounds like maybe you could have an ovarian cyst. They can be quite painful. I'd take an HPT to be sure but I'd also go to the doctor to see.


----------



## Lillyl

Lillychloe you seem to know alot, when do i start counting my cycle from as i started my period on the 16th for 5days then again on the 25 for two days so im not sure which day to start counting from im confused and new to ttc as this is my first time and i never really monitored my period as there was no need to buh as we have now changed out mind im seriously baffled after reading all theses post about cycles and days ,af,DD 
Please if any1 could help much appriciated x


----------



## lillichloe

Cycle day one is the first day of full flow. Our bodies can be crazy after coming off of implanon especially if you didn't have a regular cycle or no cycle at all while on it. It is very normal for your body to take a couple months to regulate itself. I didn't cycle while on implanon and eight weeks after I had it out I still hadn't had a cycle my body felt crazy almost pregnancy like symptoms but every test was bfn. So I started taking a supplement to help regulate cycles and ovulation and got my first cycle two weeks after I started taking it. I kept taking it for two months then stopped cause it was spendy. I got my BFP 6 months after implanon removal and 4 months after my cycles started again. Good luck!! :dust:


----------



## Lillyl

Ahh thank you so much im trying not to worry and congratulations i look at ur baby counter all the time and and i just awww bless


----------



## Lillyl

Ladies, still no AF cycle33 now, where are you af?? Should i be worried


----------



## Lillyl

Spoke way too soo, she arrived in ugly style!!!! Kind of forgot what it felt like to have a proper period its progress


----------



## mommy247

@lillyl
Ughh uglyyy AF :( I know how that feels. Hopefully we all get BFP's by the summer. I have a feeling if i dont I will end up getting pregnant in November because for some reason eveything happens on important dates for me like my son's birth which was on my anniversary and november thats my DF birth month and last year he asked for me to be pregnant on his birthday.

I really hope u get u bfp... xxxbaby dust going your way x2 :)


----------



## Lillyl

Awww thats loverly, i hope we both get bfp's soon, this is the real deal AF!!! im hoping to catch quite soon, i think i missed ovulations days i think i may have taken the opk's way to early as they were all negative i just gave up on them in the end and though whats ment to be will be. But good luck xXx


----------



## beachtownmama

I still haven't gotten AF :( it's been 6 Weeks and had a bfn last week. Arggggg. I want another baby lol. Baby dust to you ladies!


----------



## Lillyl

It will come soom, i posted that i dint have no af then the following day she came!!! Everybodys different she come soon


----------



## hayleybaby

Just got my BFP!!! Yayyyyy 5months after removal xxx


----------



## mommy247

hayleybaby said:


> Just got my BFP!!! Yayyyyy 5months after removal xxx

OMG GRATS!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup:

H&H 9 months! what are u hoping for, how many weeks are u and when is the due date??


----------



## hayleybaby

Thanks xBeen to see my gp yesterday they've gone from my LMP making me approx 8wks and due 4th January 
...can't believe it found a test in my bathroom just a cheapo one and thought id test...sure enough got to lines so went and bought a Clearblue test and got the + straight away...id done a test 4 weeks previous and it didn't work at all (another £ shop one ) I honestly didn't think it would happen so quick...had my implant removed Dec 11 and started ttc properly February so its not took long... lots of baby dust xx


----------



## awifey

Implanon removed June 2011. 

TTC since August 2011. 

Regular since off the implant, no bfp. 

Used Depo prior to Yaz for a couple months directly prior to Implanon. 

Was on and off depo for 7 years.


----------



## mommy247

I def forgot to update everyone and let u all know i finally got my bfp 9 months after removal... :happydance: Due date is aug 3rd and i am 9 weeks 2 days. My first appt and u/s is jan 16!


Hope all u ladies are doing well!:hugs:


----------



## blndesammy93

I had my Implanon removed November 21,2012. Me and my fiance finally decided to ttc! I had my af on December 18,2012. I am currently waiting for my next af and if it doesn't come I sure hope I get my :bfp: !!! We are hoping to have our first child before Thanksgiving and Christmas of 2013. I will keep everyone updated through this journey. Baby dust to all ttc!


----------



## Mattysmommy

Hey all update on me!! 12 months after removal I found out I was pregnant and it's twins!!! We can't believe it! It's so amazing!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## georgebaby1

Mattysmommy said:


> Hey all update on me!! 12 months after removal I found out I was pregnant and it's twins!!! We can't believe it! It's so amazing!

congrats im having my implant out ths month to ttc number 2.


----------



## krisixx

I got implant removed on 5th December 2012 but still no af :(

Doctors advised that the hormone leaves your body straight away and said it is strange that no af as I was regular whilst on the implant. Anyway 3 tests later still BFN... 

Guess I will just need to wait and hope they either come or I get BFP :)

I have to return to doctors next Friday for blood test if still no sign.

Good Luck everyone and congrats to you guys that eventually got your BFP :happydance:


----------



## awifey

I hated the Implant. Af was way irregular and usually visited more frequently for longer times. Aso, gained wait on it in a way that I never did on Depo. Will never implant one of these in my body again!


----------



## mommy247

awifey said:


> I hated the Implant. Af was way irregular and usually visited more frequently for longer times. Aso, gained wait on it in a way that I never did on Depo. Will never implant one of these in my body again!

I might not get it again either. The first 2 years were great and then the third year was horrible. I started gaining weight and my periods were so heavy. I was always bleeding every single week. the 3rd and my second implant were worse because my relationship was falling apart due to the way it was effecting my emotions. So im done with that! Ill try something else after i have my baby...


----------



## PierceWife

Hi ladies! Joining the long standing thread! I had Implanon put in after I lost a pregnancy October 2008. Had Implanon put in Nov 2008. Had it in a year over 3 year time frame, oops! Removed Dec 6th 2012 (had only 1 true cycle the month after having the implant put in, other than that NADA). 2 days of bright red spotting 12/20 & 12/21. The nada... THEN starting Jan 27th sore sides of breasts (mainly left) glass feeling nipples, exhaustion, super vivid/crazy dreams, constipation, cramping starting yesterday, etc... Negative HPT Tuesday Jan 29th (obviously too early if pg). Either way it seems that my body is FINALLY kicking back into motion. I'd be beyond elated to get a BFP, b ut happy to get the witch as well to be able to start tracking my cycle!


----------



## manchestergal

implant out august 12 AF bit all over the place but getting back on track fingers crossed something happens soon.


----------



## Veronica000

Hello ladies !! I had my implanon put in October 2010 and it's planned to be removed in 2 weeks as we are TTC #2! Hopefully I can write more on this thread when I get the actual removal ! Meanwhile I will read lol!


----------



## Veronica000

awifey said:


> I hated the Implant. Af was way irregular and usually visited more frequently for longer times. Aso, gained wait on it in a way that I never did on Depo. Will never implant one of these in my body again!

Agreed !! The only reason I left it in so long was I moved and had no insurance but now that we want another we found a cheaper place to remove it .. It gave me a lot if mood swings and alot of weight gain n even dieting n exercise its almost impossible to lose weight Im so glad in 2 weeks it's coming out .. Not to mention the irregular periods .. Bleeding a whole month then no period for 2 months ... Ugh I'm done lol


----------



## manchestergal

i was so lucky never had a period but did gain 3 stone!!! glad its out and 1 stone lost 2 to go!!!:happydance:


----------



## emzeebob

hi im emee :hi: im 28, ive been married a year and a half and i have a little boy called jaycob who is 2

can i join the thread please, i had the implant out on the 24th july (13 days ago) and had no bleeding nothing, except white discharge sorry for tmi, also for some strange reason after about 4 days of removal my libido has almost 100% improved i want it day and night lol, :sex:

:dust: to all hope to chat with u lovely ladies in out journey, xxx


----------



## Hazybaby84

Hi emee. Wow this is a long standing thread! I will happily join you in this'd thread. I'm 29 and am trying to conceive bubba number two. I had my implant removed 1/08/13 and started bd'ing from that night. I had two days of spotting from 4/08/13, that has now stopped but I am having light cramping and back ache. I feel like AF wants to show but I don't think its AF. So now I am considering taking votes and using opks. :)


----------



## Hazybaby84

Votes not votes, lol.


----------



## Gemma1201

Hi all, thght id join in too as i had my implant removed on the 25th july! Had it in for 22 mnths! I started to bleed on the 30 th for 4 days! Two days after brown stringy stuff (tmi i know) i have now been bding every day, sometimes twice daily! Seems sex drive went from zilch to overdrive overnight! Well for three days now i have abdominal pain, lower back ache, hip pain, sickness and heart burn! Also, my left boobis driving my crazy twiching and veins from nowhere! I must ov done 30 tests all with a very faint bfp but i think they was all evap lines or sumthin as had no colour to them! Also been doing opk tests which were Bfn! Think im imagining things! You would think after having two children, id know the difference


----------



## emzeebob

Gemma1201 said:


> Hi all, thght id join in too as i had my implant removed on the 25th july! Had it in for 22 mnths! I started to bleed on the 30 th for 4 days! Two days after brown stringy stuff (tmi i know) i have now been bding every day, sometimes twice daily! Seems sex drive went from zilch to overdrive overnight! Well for three days now i have abdominal pain, lower back ache, hip pain, sickness and heart burn! Also, my left boobis driving my crazy twiching and veins from nowhere! I must ov done 30 tests all with a very faint bfp but i think they was all evap lines or sumthin as had no colour to them! Also been doing opk tests which were Bfn! Think im imagining things! You would think after having two children, id know the difference


hi gemma, mine came out on the 24th but ive had no bleeding at all, but everything else ive had the same as u, high sex drive, abdo pain, sickness for days and stupid heartburn, its crazy, i dont no wats going :shrug: on did a test and got a bfn :wacko:


----------



## Gemma1201

Well today i feel constipated! My abdo pain and back pain is still here, its althgh i were on af but nothin! :wacko:


----------

